# Aurum



## HikeAndRide (9. Oktober 2011)

Gibts schon einen termin, ab welchen das aurum erhältlich ist? Besonders interessieren würde mir das aurum 2.

Mfg


----------



## Indian Summer (19. Oktober 2011)

Leider können wir noch keinen Liefertermin nennen. Die letzte Info ist, dass sich
die Rahmenproduktion in den November/Dezember verschiebt, die ersten Rahmen/Bikes
somit voraussichtlich ab Februar lieferbar sein werden. Dave von Norco ist zur Zeit
gerade wieder einmal in Taiwan und nach seiner Rückkehr werden wir wohl genauere
Infos erhalten.  

Cheers,

Fritz


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Tabletop84 (30. November 2011)

Was wiegt eigentlich der Rahmen ohne Dämpfer? Hab was von 3,4kg mit Dämpfer gelesen aber das kommt mir schon fast zu leicht vor.


----------



## detlefracing (31. Dezember 2011)

werde mir wohl den Aurum Frame holen, mein Händler gibt als Liefertermin Mitte Januar an, hat einer vll andere Termine?

Achja Rahmen Gewicht 3,4kg mit Dämpfer kann ja gar nicht gehen, eher ohne Dämpfer im dem Bereich... eventuell auch leichter wurde mir gesagt


----------



## push-doc (3. Januar 2012)

das aurum würde ich mir glatt als zweitprügelradl aufbaun. geo scheint zu passen


----------



## werwurm (22. Januar 2012)

Wo kann man in der Umgebung von Zürich einen Norco - Händler finden?


----------



## Greti (26. Januar 2012)

werwurm schrieb:


> Wo kann man in der Umgebung von Zürich einen Norco - Händler finden?


 
Guckst Du auf die Händlerliste bei Indiansummer.ch


----------



## Indian Summer (26. Januar 2012)

Exakt!

Sorry, hatte die Frage irgendwo im Hinterkopf, habe sie aber nicht mehr 
gefunden. Bis eben jetzt. 

Hier der aktuelle Link zu den Schweizer Händlern.

Cheers,

Fritz


----------



## werwurm (5. Februar 2012)

habe ich übersehen, obwohl ich bereits drauf geklickt habe. Und nun ... wo kann ich die Grösse S gegen die Grösse M ausprobieren um einen der beiden mit nach Haus zu nehmen


----------



## Indian Summer (6. Februar 2012)

Ab Ende Februar sollte die Amrums bei den Händlern stehen. Fiinschliff und
Radbar sollten dann eigentlich beide Grössen rumstehen haben.

Cheers,

Fritz


----------



## detlefracing (6. Februar 2012)

ja der Liefertermin hat sich ja auf 22-24. Februar verschoben, mal sehen so lange ist es ja nicht mehr  Sonst hier noch einer der sich das Teil holen möchte?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Nukem49 (6. Februar 2012)

Ist schon bestellt!


----------



## Daniel12 (8. Februar 2012)

ich würd´s auch nehmen


----------



## detlefracing (8. Februar 2012)

würde?  ich habs auch erstmal nur reserviert (Frame), wenn der Liefertermin sich noch weiter verschieben würde (was ich natürlich nicht hoffe) dann werde ich abspringen.


----------



## Daniel12 (8. Februar 2012)

ich nehm ein komplettes, ist schon stimmig zusammengesetzt... abwarten wann es kommt.


----------



## werwurm (8. Februar 2012)

ich kann mich für die Grösse noch nicht entscheiden. Reach und Stack von M scheint so zu sein wie mein derzeitiger (M9). Dieser fühlt sich aber etwas zu lang an.

Wie sieht es aus mit der "Dirt" - Farboption? angeblich soll es auch sowas geben


----------



## detlefracing (8. Februar 2012)

wie groß bist du denn? Ich werde mich bei 1,84 für M entscheiden.

Hätte auch gerne den gelben Frame oder die Dirt Lackierung, aber mein Händler bekommt davon erstmal nichts. Nur das gelbe als Komplettbike...
Finde ich ziemlich schade, mehr Auswahl wäre fein!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## werwurm (8. Februar 2012)

1,74 ... liege also meistens zwischen S und M

Und diese schwarze Dirt-Lakierung soll erst irgendwann ende März raus kommen. Habe ich irgendwo gelesen ... (und nicht alles was man im Netz liest sollte man glauben)


----------



## detlefracing (9. Februar 2012)

hm schwierige Sache mit der Größe, da würde ich sagen aussprobieren wenn du kannst.

Weiss eigentlich einer schon genau wie viel der Rahmen wiegt ohne Dämpfer?


----------



## Nukem49 (9. Februar 2012)

Also ich bin 1,72 m groß und nehme einen M Rahmen. Ich habe mir gedacht in Sachen DH tendiere ich lieber zum größeren Rahmen nach Rücksprache mit dem Händler wurde mir dann auch M empfohlen.


----------



## detlefracing (9. Februar 2012)

hui aber probesitzen konntest du nicht? der M Rahmen hat 411mm Reach das ist aber bei anderen Herstellern z.b. Giant oder Banshee schon ein L Rahmen


----------



## Nukem49 (9. Februar 2012)

ne, habe es online bestellt.
kann man das bike überhaupt irgendwo probe "sitzen"? dürfte doch bisher nirgends stehen....
ein probesitzen bzw. auf parkplatz vom händler ne runde drehen sagt finde ich nicht viel aus. hab das damals bei meinem canyon gemacht und zwischen S, M und L kaum unterschied gemerkt. deswegen werd ich mich, wie damals auch auf mein bauchgefühl und die beratung verlassen.


----------



## werwurm (9. Februar 2012)

Der Händler "empfehlt" so gut wie immer den M. Weil den hat er auch meistens parat. Es sei denn man ist wirklich gross und dann ist auch schon wieder klar. Deswegen - diesmal will ich ausprobieren.

Der Rahmen wiegt 3,7 kg ohne Dämpfer. (Das steht auf der Norco seite, glaube ich)


----------



## Nukem49 (9. Februar 2012)

Hmm ja könnte man meinen.
Da der Händler aber weder S, M noch L zurzeit zur Verfügung hat und sowieso erst bestellen muss dürfte er eher ein Interesse daran haben mir ein Bike zu verkaufen das für meine Körpermaße passend ist damit ich mit ihm als Händler zufrieden bin, statt mir ein Bike anzudrehen das mir zu groß ist und eine schlehtes Licht auf seine Beratung wirft. 

Falls es aber wirklich so kommen sollte, warne ich auf jedenfall hier mal vor sobald ich das Bike getestet habe.


----------



## Greti (9. Februar 2012)

Ich kämpfe mit dem selben Problem:
S oder M bei 1m75?

Nachteil vom S Rahmen:
Muss ich zwingend abschliessen, sonst "leiht" sich meine 
Freundin denn an ihrem freien Tag aus....

Meine Kollegen die auf dem 2011'er Norco DH'er
unterwegs sind, schwören auf den S Rahmen,
allerdings lässt sich das auch nicht vergleichen.

Wahrscheinlich muss ich wirklich auf beiden draufsitzen und 
mein eigenes Urteil darüber bilden.


----------



## boebbel (9. Februar 2012)

hallo zusammen

kann mir jemand sagen wie gross der durchmesser der sattelstütze fürs aurum sein muss? 30,9??

danke und grüsse
silvio


----------



## Bikedude001 (9. Februar 2012)

Ende Februar stehen im Saarland ein paar Aurums zum Probesitzen bereit....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Indian Summer (10. Februar 2012)

boebbel schrieb:


> hallo zusammen
> 
> kann mir jemand sagen wie gross der durchmesser der sattelstütze fürs aurum sein muss? 30,9??
> 
> ...



Hallo Silvio

Das ist korrekt, Sattelstützendurchmesser ist 30.9 mm.

Hier noch die weiteren technischen Infos zum Aurum-Rahmen (sozusagen präventiv):

Tretlagergehäusebreite: 83mm
Tretlagergehäuse Gewinde: Standard 1.37" x 24
Steuersatz: Semi-integriert
Sattelklemme: In Rahmen integriert
Federweg: 200 mm
Dämpfereinbaulänge: 9.5"/241.3 mm
Dämpferhub: 3"/76.2 mm
Dämpfer-Buchsenmass Wippe: 40 mm Breite/8 mm Innendurchmesser
Dämpfer-Buchsenmass Rahmen: 22 mm Breite/8 mm Innendurchmesser
Federhärten: S/300, M/350, L/400
Kettenführungsaufnahme: ISCG 05
Übersetzungsverhältnis zu Beginn des Federwegs: 3.25
Übersetzungsverhältnis zu Ende des Federwegs: 2.15
Mittel des Übersetzungsverhältnisses: 2.7
Maximale Reifengrösse: 2.7"
Einbaubreite Hinterradnabe: 157 mm, Syntace X-12
Rahmenaufnahme hintere Scheibenbremse: 6" Post Mount

Cheers,

Fritz


----------



## detlefracing (10. Februar 2012)

danke für die Info! 30,9er Sattelstütze ist super!

Ich denke die Karre von Stylo gehört hier dringend rein


----------



## Bikedude001 (10. Februar 2012)

Sehr nice !!!
Hat die Gabel auch wirklich 200 mm Platz bis zur unteren Brücke??
Bei dem Spacerturm und flacher oberer Brücke ?


----------



## Stunt-beck (14. Februar 2012)

Bikedude001 schrieb:


> Ende Februar stehen im Saarland ein paar Aurums zum Probesitzen bereit....



Ich habe vor drei oder vier Wochen schon in Köln drauf gesessen. Ist ein geiles Teil.


----------



## detlefracing (22. Februar 2012)

hole mir morgen meinen rahmen juhu 


edith sagt: verschoben montag


----------



## detlefracing (27. Februar 2012)

Da ist er! Danke nochmal an die Jungs aus Bielefeld!


----------



## Nukem49 (27. Februar 2012)

Wow!  Glückwunsch!
Ich kanns kaum erwarten bis meins kommt
Wär cool wenn du das fertige Bike nochmal posten würdest.


----------



## Bikedude001 (27. Februar 2012)

Heute endlich aufgeschlagen....


----------



## detlefracing (28. Februar 2012)

jo danke! werde heute mal aufbauen.... natürlich kommt dann ein Bild!
Achja es gibt beim Framekit 4 Lagerschalen zum Lenkwinkel anpassen dabei, also verstellbar von 63,5° bis kranke 62°


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## detlefracing (1. März 2012)

so zusammengeschraubt http://fotos.mtb-news.de/p/1070197


----------



## Nukem49 (1. März 2012)

Saugut!  
Was hast du jetzt für nen Lenkwinkel?


----------



## detlefracing (1. März 2012)

Danke! zum testen erstmal den steilsten 63,5°

hier mal von vorn http://img3.fotos-hochladen.net/uploads/dsci21449xv6r3e4ul.jpg


----------



## Tabletop84 (1. März 2012)

Warum hast du den CCDB rausgeschmissen?


----------



## detlefracing (1. März 2012)

den Bos hab ich schon länger, das Tune passt zum Rahmen, war immer sehr zufrieden mit, lässt sich ziemlich einfach einstellen, den ccdb kann ich super verkaufen bzw. ist schon 

Das sind die Hauptgründe, wobei optisch passt er auch


----------



## Indian Summer (1. März 2012)

detlefracing schrieb:


> so zusammengeschraubt http://fotos.mtb-news.de/p/1070197



Jetzt musst du einfach aufpassen, dass das Fahrrad im Hintergrund nicht 
auf ihn drauf kippt ;-)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## werwurm (1. März 2012)

ist der lack wirklich so schlecht, wie man an diesen bildern erkennen kann?
link


----------



## Tabletop84 (1. März 2012)

sieht nicht sehr vertrauenswürdig aus aber andererseits hat der als Pro mit dem Rahmen sicher schon mehr Höhenmeter gefressen als wir Normalsterbliche nicht mal in einer Saison schaffen.


----------



## werwurm (1. März 2012)

und die steinchen haben so oft die gleichen stellen bombardiert bis die diamantharte lackschicht nachgegeben hat ,,


----------



## Tabletop84 (1. März 2012)

Naja der beste isses sicher nicht aber es kann ja sein dass das 'nen Prototyp ist der primitiver lackiert wurde bzw. ist es beim Scalp so das der gelbe Lack wohl ******** sein soll die anderen aber gehen.


----------



## Nukem49 (2. März 2012)

Hab hier auch noch ne tolle Theorie:
Der Lack ist vielleicht dünner bzw. anders gemischt um nochmals Gewicht zu sparen. ;-)


----------



## detlefracing (2. März 2012)

ja wird sich zeigen wie der Lack hält, wobei ich den Rahmen an den wichtigen Stellen abgeklebt hab. Aber ein weisser Frame sieht nach einer Saison eh kagge aus


----------



## werwurm (3. März 2012)

so .... der Aufbau kann beginnen.

Ich kann mich nicht entscheiden, ob ich die 10 oder 15mm Spacer unter die Brücke gebe... Ich denke ich fange mit 15 an .. absägen kann man immer... Sonst würden sich sicher gelbe Felgen recht gut machen. Aber irgendwie gibt es keine vernünftigen in der Farbe.

Rahmen ist Gr S - Ich bin 174cm


----------



## Tabletop84 (3. März 2012)

Ich glaub das Deemax-Gelb passt nicht aber guck mal bei Nukeproof.


----------



## detlefracing (3. März 2012)

geiles Ding wünsche schonmal viel Spass damit! Fahren tut es sich ziemlich gut konnte es heute erstmal aussprobieren Müssen es unbedingt gelbe Felgen sein?


----------



## werwurm (3. März 2012)

eigentlich nicht ... gelbe Felgen währen auch wahrscheinlich ein Overkill. Ausserdem hat man eh nur die Deemax oder Nukeproof/MTX zur Wahl.

Hier. Das Anfangssetup für den Dämpfer:


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Bikedude001 (3. März 2012)

werwurm schrieb:


> so .... der Aufbau kann beginnen.
> 
> Ich kann mich nicht entscheiden, ob ich die 10 oder 15mm Spacer unter die Brücke gebe... Ich denke ich fange mit 15 an .. absägen kann man immer... Sonst würden sich sicher gelbe Felgen recht gut machen. Aber irgendwie gibt es keine vernünftigen in der Farbe.
> 
> Rahmen ist Gr S - Ich bin 174cm



Die schwarzen Mavic EX 721 von letztem Jahr mit der gelben Schrift würden sich gut machen. Dazu schwarze Naben und vielleicht abwechselnd blaue und schwarze Nippel.
Meinst du nicht, dass S bei 174 zu klein ist? Mir kommt das bei 171 cm schon zu kurz vor.
Find den Rahmen einfach so porno !!!


----------



## werwurm (4. März 2012)

Die mit Sicherheit. Nur sind sie etwas schmal, für die Breite recht schwer und nicht mehr in den Shops.

Hab das Bike fast fertig. Und S scheint gute Wahl zu sein.  Der Lenker ist nicht so weit weg und ich denke, ich kann den auch jetzt etwas breiter fahren. Auf dem M9 in Gr.M habe ich mich etwas wie Passagier gefüllt. Und so gesteckt die ganze zeit.



Bikedude001 schrieb:


> Die schwarzen Mavic EX 721 von letztem Jahr mit der gelben Schrift würden sich gut machen. Dazu schwarze Naben und vielleicht abwechselnd blaue und schwarze Nippel.
> Meinst du nicht, dass S bei 174 zu klein ist? Mir kommt das bei 171 cm schon zu kurz vor.
> Find den Rahmen einfach so porno !!!


----------



## werwurm (4. März 2012)

So mehr oder weniger fertig. Die Beta-Version sozusagen.





Extrem ärgerlich ist, dass ein Saint-Schaltwerk zusammen mit einer 11-23 Kassette nicht passt. Die beiden unteren Ritzel kann man nicht schalten, da das Schaltwerk am Rahmen anschlägt ..... super .. und nun?


----------



## detlefracing (4. März 2012)

hui hab da ein ähnliches problem gehabt ich musste mein X7 shortcage an der Befestigung abschleifen weil es sonst nicht dran passte! Die runde Aussparung am Schaltauge ist zu klein....

Kannst du dein Schaltwerk nicht weiter zurück stellen? Hatte noch kein Shimano


----------



## werwurm (4. März 2012)

auf der Norco seite haben die Fertigbikes X0 in short und ne Kassette von 11 aufwärts. Wie das denn?
Wenn du den Sram auch abschleifen musstest, dann gibt es gaar keine Optionen mehr ... Vor allem Saint ist einfach super. Wenn man sieht was es schon alles mitgemacht hat. So ein X9 oder X0 hätte ich schon 5 mal abgerissen.


----------



## Indian Summer (4. März 2012)

Ich werde die Ingenieure PJ. und Owen morgen einmal fragen, was sie 
dazu meinen.

Cheers,

Fritz


----------



## Bikedude001 (5. März 2012)

Mit der Schraube für die Umschlingung der Kassette kann man das Schaltwerk nach hinten drehen....


----------



## werwurm (5. März 2012)

Schon mal ein Saint Schaltwerk in der Hand gehabt?

Will hier aber nicht unfreundlich rüberkomen ;-)
Saint hat diese Schraube nicht nur einen dranschraubbaren "Spacer". Der reicht aber nicht. Ich werde da noch ein gewinde reinmachen und Madenschraube reindrehen. Trotzdem das 11er Ritzel ist nicht drin. Aber das nützt man eig. kaum.


----------



## Indian Summer (5. März 2012)

werwurm schrieb:


> So mehr oder weniger fertig. Die Beta-Version sozusagen.
> 
> Extrem ärgerlich ist, dass ein Saint-Schaltwerk zusammen mit einer 11-23 Kassette nicht passt. Die beiden unteren Ritzel kann man nicht schalten, da das Schaltwerk am Rahmen anschlägt ..... super .. und nun?



Hi werwurm

Bin gerade daran, deswegen in Kanada nachzufragen, sollte aber noch wissen, 
ob es sich um die kurze oder mittlere Version des Saint Schaltwerks handelt?

Cheers,

Fritz


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## detlefracing (5. März 2012)

Hi,

frag dann bitte auch warum das X7-Shortcage nicht an die Aufnahme passt, würde mich sehr interessieren!


----------



## Indian Summer (5. März 2012)

detlefracing schrieb:


> Hi,
> 
> frag dann bitte auch warum das X7-Shortcage nicht an die Aufnahme passt, würde mich sehr interessieren!



Mach ich.


----------



## werwurm (5. März 2012)

Es ist die Kurze Version. Die lange Version hat aber den selben Abstand zwischen dem Schaltwerkkörper und der ersten Rolle. Erst ab da wird es länger.


----------



## Indian Summer (6. März 2012)

detlefracing schrieb:


> hui hab da ein ähnliches problem gehabt ich musste mein X7 shortcage an der Befestigung abschleifen weil es sonst nicht dran passte! Die runde Aussparung am Schaltauge ist zu klein....
> 
> Kannst du dein Schaltwerk nicht weiter zurück stellen? Hatte noch kein Shimano



Könntest du bitte eine Foto machen, die Kanadier möchten es sehen.

Thanks,

Fritz


----------



## Indian Summer (6. März 2012)

werwurm schrieb:


> Schon mal ein Saint Schaltwerk in der Hand gehabt?
> 
> Will hier aber nicht unfreundlich rüberkomen ;-)
> Saint hat diese Schraube nicht nur einen dranschraubbaren "Spacer". Der reicht aber nicht. Ich werde da noch ein gewinde reinmachen und Madenschraube reindrehen. Trotzdem das 11er Ritzel ist nicht drin. Aber das nützt man eig. kaum.



Hi werwurm

Die Kanadier fahren seit dem ersten Tag Saint-Schaltwerke und hatten bis jetzt offenbar keine Probleme damit:

_"There is an adjustment on rear derailleurs called B-tension. Screw in the B-tension adjuster so that the derailleur 
just clears the pivot when it is in the smallest sprocket. We have been running Saint short cage rear derailleurs 
on Aurums since day 1 and they work fine."
_

Wir haben uns jetzt trotz deiner Antwort, dass das Saint-Schaltwerk keine sogenannte B-Schraube habe,
auf dem Netz umgeschaut und das folgende Bild eines Saint-Schaltwerks gefunden (wir selber fahren SRAM und XT, können deshalb nicht 
live auf ein Saint-Schaltwerk schauen):

[url=http://www.bilder-hochladen.net/files/j875-3-eccb- [url=http://www.bilder-hochladen.net/files/j875-3-eccb-jpg-nb.html]
	
[/URL]

Darauf glauben wir die B-Schraube zwischen den beiden Anschlagschrauben zu sehen. Oder täuschen wir uns?

Cheers,

Fritz


----------



## werwurm (6. März 2012)

Probiere ich ... Wenn das stimmt, dann Asche auf mein Haupt

Ohh wie peinlich..... Ich gehe in den Keller und stelle mich mit dem Gesicht zur Wand ...

Habe die Schraube irgendwann komplett rausgedreht, weil sie im anderen Rahmen eh nicht nötig war ...

Sorry für den Umstand und die Besserwisserei.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## detlefracing (6. März 2012)

ja mache gleich ein Bild!

http://img3.fotos-hochladen.net/uploads/dsci2173qblvj0om57.jpg

Die schwarze Platte des Schaltwerks musste ich ordentlich schleifen bevor es montiert werden konnte. Auf dem Bild ist es großzügig passend gemacht.


----------



## Indian Summer (6. März 2012)

werwurm schrieb:


> Probiere ich ... Wenn das stimmt, dann Asche auf mein Haupt
> 
> Ohh wie peinlich..... Ich gehe in den Keller und stelle mich mit dem Gesicht zur Wand ...
> 
> ...



Kein Problem. Wir sind in erster Linie nur froh, dass Norco keinen Mist gebaut hat. Denn 
ein Saint Schaltwerk kommt sicherlich auf einige Aurums drauf.

Wünschen dir noch viel Spass mit deiner neuen Maschine!

Cheers,

Fritz


----------



## Don-Schlumpfo (8. März 2012)

Hab den Dirt Rahmen und bin ihn jetzt erst einmal gefahren aber ich kann jetzt schon sagen, dass das Rad unglaublich gut geht. Eine Frage zum CCDB, den hier ja sicher einige fahren, verhält es sich bei diesem Dämpfer ähnlich wie mit dem Fox RC4, d.h. das er sich anfangs relativ besch*** anfühlt und dann immer weicher wird und "freier durchläuft"?


----------



## detlefracing (8. März 2012)

beziehst du dich jetzt auf das Federverhalten im Stand? Also ob er sanft rein geht wenn man drauf drückt?


----------



## Tabletop84 (8. März 2012)

Don-Schlumpfo schrieb:


> Hab den Dirt Rahmen und bin ihn jetzt erst einmal gefahren aber ich kann jetzt schon sagen, dass das Rad unglaublich gut geht. Eine Frage zum CCDB, den hier ja sicher einige fahren, verhält es sich bei diesem Dämpfer ähnlich wie mit dem Fox RC4, d.h. das er sich anfangs relativ besch*** anfühlt und dann immer weicher wird und "freier durchläuft"?



Ich hab den Dämpfer noch nicht aber eigetnlich soll das ja der mit der hächsten Einstellungsbandbreite sein. Kennst du das schon:

http://ww2.canecreek.com/products/suspension/double-barrel/base-tunes


----------



## Don-Schlumpfo (8. März 2012)

Ok, ich habe mir den Dämpfer gerade noch einmal angeschaut. Sagen wir einfach ich bin/war zu dumm mal die Schrauben bis zum Anschlag rauszudrehen... Druck- und Zugstufe waren fast komplett drin und ich dachte wenn ich die Schrauben eine Umdrehung rausdrehe sollte es sich deutlich ändern. Jetzt weiß ich, dass dem nicht so ist. Läuft jetzt so in etwa wie ich es mir vorgestellt hatte .

Edit: Wegen der Schaltwerksproblematik: Das aktuelle X.0 passt perfekt .


----------



## werwurm (8. März 2012)

Stückchen weiter oben habe ich das auch gepostet. Der HCS ist aber meiner Meinung nach zu wenig. Mindestens noch ne halbe Umdrehung mehr. Muss aber noch mit härterer Feder testen


----------



## werwurm (11. März 2012)

Soooo .... Gerade aus Biel wieder zurück. Der erste Test des neuen Rahmens ist abgeschlossen.
Wenn ich jetzt mit meinem vorherigen Rahmen vergleichen müsste: Aurum VS M9 --> Aurum gewinnt. Der Rahmen lebt. Lässt sich einfacher durch die Kurven fahren. Man steht weiter (mittig)vorne (was auch an der Grösse liegt - S ist genau richtig für mich). Und es springt viel besser. Es ist ist nicht mehr das Gefühl als würde man auf einem Sessel, ganz weit und tief hinten den Berg runterrutschen. Man muss auf jeden Fall mehr arbeiten und es schüttelt etwas mehr, aber wenn man in die Pedale tritt, dann geht das Ding nach Vorn und nicht nach Unten.

Ich bin zufrieden. Zumindest vorest ;-)

Ah ... aber die Schraube oben am Dämpfer löst sich etwas.... Hoffentlich hilft bisschen Loctite...


----------



## detlefracing (19. März 2012)

nochmal zur Schaltwerksgeschichte zurück : die neuen X7 passen ohne Probleme, nur mein etwas älteres X7 nicht ... kann aber nicht sagen aus welchem Jahr das ist.

@werwurm: ich bin auch erstmal ziemlich zufrieden mit dem Aurum, wie es sich fährt finde ich sehr schwer zu beschreiben... ich lass es lieber. 
Ja die Schrauben lösen sich bei mir alle, habe die mit Loctite wieder eingesetzt und hoffe jetzt auf Ruhe.
Die Tage mache ich mal wieder ein Bild von der Karre, ist schön leicht geworden komme auf 15,3X kg


----------



## Bikedude001 (20. März 2012)

Noch ein kleiner Tip zur Zugverlegung.....
Lässt man Bremsleitung und Schaltzug in der originalen Position, scheuern die den Lack ziemlich schnell von der Wippe.
Bei dieser Verlegung nicht. Wichtig ist, dass die Bremsleitung zusätzlich nochmal an der Sitzstrebe fixiert wird (Bild) , sonst könnte sie sich im Hinterreifen verfangen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## detlefracing (28. März 2012)

kurzer Zwischenstand







paar Feinheiten werden vll noch geändert, nächste Woche in Italien testen   15,4kg wiegt es


----------



## werwurm (28. März 2012)

sind ja auch leichte Reifen.  Hab auch die schon ausprobiert - naja.

versuche mal den Schaltzug links am Steuerrohr vorbeizuführen. Scheuert weniger und der Schaltzug geht "entspannter".


----------



## Tabletop84 (28. März 2012)

Ist mit Pedalen wirklich sehr gut das Gewicht! Und die Reifen fand ich für mich ok, ist ja vom Profil her nix anderes wie ein HR.


----------



## detlefracing (29. März 2012)

mit den Reifen muss ich noch mehr fahren um mir da ein Urteil zu erlauben...

ja der Schaltzug könnte noch auf die andere Seite, mal gucken ob er noch lang genug ist


----------



## san_andreas (29. März 2012)

@detlefracing: Hammer Rad !


----------



## Ton1 (29. März 2012)

Ja, kommt echt gut das Teil !!!


----------



## detlefracing (29. März 2012)

danke! sorry für das schlechte Foto


----------



## Ton1 (30. März 2012)

mein Foto wird definitiv schlechter wenn´s Aurum fertig ist.... 
Aber es geht ja ums Rad solange man alles gut erkennen kann


----------



## werwurm (1. April 2012)

Na Super ... Diese Integrierten "Bumper", mit denen so viel geworben würde, sind fürn' Arsch.
Heute in Tamaro gestürzt und solch ein Bild bot sich meiner:


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## BC-23 (1. April 2012)

Die Dinger sind ja auch da um den Rahmen zu schützen, jedoch nicht die Gabel.
Das die Kraft sich ihren Weg sucht leuchtet ein.
Spaß bei Seite. An den Team-Bikes sind dieses Jahr schon andere verbaut. Werden dann bestimmt 2013 in Serie kommen.


----------



## Nukem49 (1. April 2012)

Hatte heute auch meine erste schlechte Erfahrung mit dem Aurum. So mir nichts dir nichts blockierte auf mal mein Hinterrad. Ursache war die Bremsleitung die sich im Stollen verfangen hat und das ganze dann blockierte. Glücklicherweise nicht in voller Fahrt passiert und es ist auch nix abgerissen. Ein zusätzlicher Kabelbinder hat das ganze dann wieder gerichtet und es sollte jetzt auch nicht mehr vorkommen.
Ansonsten bin ich sehr zufrieden mit dem Bike.

@ Werwurm:
Haste ne Idee wie man sich davor schützen kann. Es gibt ja diese Gummidinger die man an die Gabel macht. Funktionieren die auch mit den Rahmenbumpern ohne beim Lenken zu behindern?


----------



## san_andreas (1. April 2012)

Sorry werwurm, es ist wohl nicht so gedacht, dass man die Gabel ohne Schützer fährt.


----------



## werwurm (1. April 2012)

Das doofe ist, dass die Gummipuffer der Gabel irgendwo anschlagen müssten. Da ist aber nicht mehr viel Platz, da die Leitungen unten Vorbeigehen. Und wenn man sie an der Höhe der Integrierten macht, wird es einfach zu viel werden.
Ich hab mir schon Rahmen mit Gummipuffer eingedellt, aber noch nie andersrum. Nun bekomme ich aber die Dämpfungseinheit aus dem Rohr nicht mehr raus. Sehr ärgerlich.


----------



## werwurm (1. April 2012)

san_andreas schrieb:


> Sorry werwurm, es ist wohl nicht so gedacht, dass man die Gabel ohne Schützer fährt.



Hä? Hast du die Bilder von den Fertigbikes von Norco gesehen? Und nach der ganzen Werbung kann man wohl den Anschein gewinnen, dass diese Puffer, die von der Gabel, ersetzen sollten. Oder willst du mir sagen, dass ich das jetzt falsch verstanden habe?


----------



## san_andreas (1. April 2012)

So ein Mist, das die Gabel so stark beschädigt ist !
Ich würde die Gummiringe halt wenigstens mit der dünnen Seite zum Rahmenpuffer drehen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## werwurm (1. April 2012)

san_andreas schrieb:


> So ein Mist, das die Gabel so stark beschädigt ist !
> Ich würde die Gummiringe halt wenigstens mit der dünnen Seite zum Rahmenpuffer drehen.



Jetzt We(ü)rde ich das auch. Ich hätte aber nicht gedacht, dass die Gummis sich so einfach "zerdrücken" lassen. Anscheinend nie getestet ob die Dinger wirklich den Druck bei dem Sturz aushalten.


----------



## san_andreas (1. April 2012)

Ich würde mich mal doof stellen und mich an Norco wenden.


----------



## Tabletop84 (1. April 2012)

werwurm schrieb:


> Jetzt We(ü)rde ich das auch. Ich hätte aber nicht gedacht, dass die Gummis sich so einfach "zerdrücken" lassen. Anscheinend nie getestet ob die Dinger wirklich den Druck bei dem Sturz aushalten.



Fraglich ob das was gebracht hätte. Die Kraft muss nur groß genug sein und sucht sich dann ihren Weg.

Ansich ist es ja fast besser wenn der Rahmen nachgibt.

Können nicht Kfz'ler Dellen ausbeulen? Musst halt aufpassen das die Beschichtung nicht abplatzt.


----------



## Losmuccios (8. April 2012)

Mal schnell ein paar Handypics geschossen...


----------



## Stunt-beck (9. April 2012)

Losmuccios schrieb:


> Mal schnell ein paar Handypics geschossen...



Ein Traum in Weiß!!!!!!!!!!!! Neid,Neid,Neid


----------



## werwurm (9. April 2012)

Schön mit Gummipuffern an den Standrohren ... hehe .. besser so.


----------



## Tabletop84 (9. April 2012)

Jetzt nur noch die Ti-Nitrit-Beschichtung drauf und du hast den Pornohobel schlechthin!


----------



## Ghost-Boy (9. April 2012)

Blöde Frage, ab wann kann man mit demm 2013 Aurum rechnen. Und was wird da anderst sein?


----------



## Losmuccios (9. April 2012)

Hier mal mit den Deemax:










Lenker und Pedale werden wahrscheinlich noch geändert. Die 888 bekommt ne härtere Titanfeder spendiert und dann sollte es erstmal passen!!


----------



## Ghost-Boy (9. April 2012)

mh also mit schwarzen anbauteilen würds mir besser gefallen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Losmuccios (9. April 2012)

Ghost-Boy schrieb:


> Blöde Frage, ab wann kann man mit demm 2013 Aurum rechnen. Und was wird da anderst sein?



Ich denkmal der Rahmen wird unverändert für 2013 bleiben. Lackierung wird sicherlich anders sein, aber technisch wirds sicher die nächsten 1,2,3 Jahre so bleiben. Vielleicht gibts andere Gabelbuffer


----------



## werwurm (9. April 2012)

Wenn es neue Gabelpuffer gäbe, würde ich mich wirklich ärgern. So als beta-Tester, ob die diesjährigen was taugen.


----------



## Bikedude001 (9. April 2012)

Mach dir doch ein paar Gummis an die Standrohre.


----------



## AK-83 (10. April 2012)

Hier mal meins!
Vielen Dank an Karsten und die Fahrradkiste in Nürnberg.
Ist echt gut geworden!


----------



## werwurm (10. April 2012)

g.fällt .... Hiermit ist auch meine Frage, ob die jelben Räder dranpassen würden beantwortet.


----------



## Tabletop84 (10. April 2012)

@Losmuccios

Du fährst ja offensichtlich den CCDB ohne den Plastikschutz und mit einer Originalfeder. Schleift die denn nicht am Dämpferkörper?

AK-83 hat dem ja mit Titanfeder mit größerem ID und Axialkugellager entgegengewirkt aber mich würde interessieren ob das mittlerweile auch mit der Originalfeder und ohne Axialkugellager funktioniert.


----------



## werwurm (10. April 2012)

ahh .. ich will jetzt gelbe Felgen ... aber nicht UST und den Speichen, die man nicht einfach so tauschen kann und auch nicht die Nukeproof-Sun-MTX 29 ... weil zu schmal und zu schwer ... was nun...

übrigens: falls noch jemand eine Feder für sein CCDB sucht: http://www.springtime.vg/


----------



## Tabletop84 (10. April 2012)

Vielleicht ja was anodisiertes?

http://www.project321.com/products_bike-stans-rims.php#

Sind die Federn die die da für den CCDB empfehlen mit 36mm Innendurchmesser nicht zu schmal? Bräuchte man da nicht die mit 38?


----------



## werwurm (10. April 2012)

Tabletop84 schrieb:


> Vielleicht ja was anodisiertes?
> 
> http://www.project321.com/products_bike-stans-rims.php#
> 
> Sind die Federn die die da für den CCDB empfehlen mit 36mm Innendurchmesser nicht zu schmal? Bräuchte man da nicht die mit 38?



man kann nicht gelb anodisieren ... es ist dann gold.

Die Federn aus dem Link sind die Federn, die Cane Creek verwendet. Bloß nur direkt beim Hersteller gekauft.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Losmuccios (10. April 2012)

Tabletop84 schrieb:


> @Losmuccios
> 
> Du fährst ja offensichtlich den CCDB ohne den Plastikschutz und mit einer Originalfeder. Schleift die denn nicht am Dämpferkörper?
> 
> AK-83 hat dem ja mit Titanfeder mit größerem ID und Axialkugellager entgegengewirkt aber mich würde interessieren ob das mittlerweile auch mit der Originalfeder und ohne Axialkugellager funktioniert.



Bei mir ist der Plastik-Schutz noch drauf. Vielleicht sieht man das auf dem Foto nicht gut... Sobald die Titanfeder da ist kommt der aber auch weg!

Wie siehts denn mit eueren Einstellungen für den CCDB aus? Bin mit dem vorgegebenen Rebound überhaupt nicht zurecht gekommen. LowSpeed-Rebound 3 Klicks mehr und High Speed-rebound ne viertel Umdrehung weiter rein, dann gings halbwegs.... 
Bei der Druckstufe hab ich noch nichts geändert, aber die fühlt sich auch noch nicht 100%ig optimal an...


----------



## werwurm (10. April 2012)

mir war rebound zu langsam (also weiter auf) und compression minimal weiter rein


----------



## boebbel (22. April 2012)

hier mal mein norco aurum dirt


----------



## Daniel12 (24. April 2012)

fett fett fett, einfach nur geil!


----------



## werwurm (24. April 2012)

mach aber lieber Gabelpuffer dran, sonst hast du bald eine Delle im Standrohr


----------



## Losmuccios (5. Mai 2012)

Möchte mal kurz die Runde fragen was Ihr für Federn bei welchem Gewicht fahrt?
Hab bis jetzt immer die 400er gefahren und testweise mal auf die 350er gewechselt. Bin mir aber nicht sicher ob die 350er wohl nicht zu weich ist, weil ich den Dämpfer schon ein paarmal leicht durchgeschlagen habe. Aber rein vom Fahrgefühl ist die 350er schon ne Ecke geiler weil man viel tiefer im Rad sitzt.... 

Mein Gewicht ist nackig 76kg...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## san_andreas (5. Mai 2012)

Was hast du denn für einen Sag ?


----------



## werwurm (5. Mai 2012)

350ger mit nackig 62 Kilo .... Ich mag's aber stramm


----------



## Losmuccios (6. Mai 2012)

Sag ist mit der 350iger schon bei ca. 40%. Mit der 400er bin ich bei ca. 30%.

Rein vom Verhalten des Dämpfers ist die 400er sicher die bessere Wahl. 
Mit der 350iger kommt das Tretlager ein gutes Stück tiefer und das hat mir extrem gut getaugt!
Vielleicht probier ichs mit der 400er und exzentrischen Dämpferbuchsen nochmal.... Mal schauhen!


----------



## LeoMathias (11. Mai 2012)

hier sind andere gabelpuffer dran. http://brimages.bikeboardmedia.netdna-cdn.com/wp-content/uploads/2012/04/2013-Norco-Aurum-DH-mountain-bike-updates02.jpg


----------



## thegood (15. Mai 2012)

Leider hat es bei mir nicht für 18kg echtes Aurum gereicht, daher "muss" ich mich mit dem Norco Aurum zufrieden geben  . 
Ab nächster Woche sollte es bei mir stehen, da heute beim Aufbau Spiel im Hinterbau entdeckt und vorsichtshalber das Bike neu bestellt wurde.

Taugen die Kenda Nevegal Reifen was ? Hätte sonst noch einen Satz Highroller II in der Dualply Ausführung von meinem Fanes rumliegen, das jetzt etwas abspecken darf.


----------



## Indian Summer (15. Mai 2012)

thegood schrieb:


> Ab nächster Woche sollte es bei mir stehen, da heute beim Aufbau Spiel im Hinterbau entdeckt und vorsichtshalber das Bike neu bestellt wurde.



Hi thegood

Dein Händler sollte eigentlich darüber informiert worden sein, dass bei einigen Bikes das Hauptlager sowie das Lager beim 
Horstlink nicht richtig angezogen sein können. Das war wohl das, was bei deinem Aurum spürbar war. Es hätte also gereicht, diese
Lager mit etwas Loctite richtig anzuziehen.

Cheers,

Fritz


----------



## werwurm (15. Mai 2012)

LeoMathias schrieb:


> hier sind andere gabelpuffer dran. http://brimages.bikeboardmedia.netdna-cdn.com/wp-content/uploads/2012/04/2013-Norco-Aurum-DH-mountain-bike-updates02.jpg




Die sind sicher nötig. Ich habe eine weitere Delle im Standrohr. Diesmal durch 2 "Lagen" Gummi


----------



## thegood (15. Mai 2012)

Indian Summer schrieb:


> Hi thegood
> 
> Dein Händler sollte eigentlich darüber informiert worden sein, dass bei einigen Bikes das Hauptlager sowie das Lager beim
> Horstlink nicht richtig angezogen sein können. Das war wohl das, was bei deinem Aurum spürbar war. Es hätte also gereicht, diese
> ...



Danke für den Hinweis, gleich mal an den Händler weitergeleitet. Mal schauen, vielleicht wird es ja dieses WE noch was 

Edit : Wurde probiert mit Loctite anzuziehen, aber es ist immer noch Spiel vorhanden, was den Qualitätsansprüchen des Händlers nicht genügt. Dann warte ich lieber noch die Woche und habe dann ein Bike ohne Spiel  .


----------



## Martin11 (20. Mai 2012)

Möchte mir auch ein Aurum zulegen, stehe allerdings vor einem kleinen "Problem".

Da ich mein 2009er Canyon Torque FRX LTD verkaufen möchte und dafür ungefähr 2000 Euro oder weniger bekomme und nicht mehr als 1000 Euro für ein neues Bike draufzahlen kann, bleibt für mich nur das Aurum 2 in silber/rot übrig. 

Das "Problem" ist allerdings, dass mich die Farbgebung extrem abstößt.... Das Bike in gelb oder in den Dirt-Farben sagt mir dagegen extrem zu. 

Wenn ich mir das Bike selbst mit den Teilen aus meinen Canyon + neue Laufräder + Kurbel (andere Standards) aufbaue komme ich auf 

- 2000 Euro Rahmen
- ca 900 Euro LRS + Kurbel + diverse andere Kleinigkeiten 

Das Canyon kann ich als reines Frameset wohl nur extrem schlecht bis garnicht verkaufen. 

Das Aurum 1 in gelb ist mit 4300 Euro leider auch zu teuer. 

Ich hoffe nun auf irgendeinen Händler oder auf eine Möglichkeit, der/die es ermöglicht das Bike für maximal 3000 Euro aufzubauen. Die Parts müssten dann natürlich auf Niveau des Aurum 2 sein. Da es das Aurum 2 für 2900 Euro gibt, müsste das ja eigentlich irgendwie möglich sein?

Vielleicht fällt jemandem ja eine Lösung ein oder hat einen Tipp parat. Ich komme nämlich auf keinen grünen Nenner.


----------



## werwurm (21. Mai 2012)

Hiermit möchte ich Dir mein tiefstes Mitleid mitteilen und hoffe, dass Du aus dieser misslichen und scheinbar aussichtslosen Lage wieder auskommen kannst.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## san_andreas (21. Mai 2012)

@Martin: den Canyon Rahmen wirst du im Bikemarkt schon los. Je nach Zustand gehen die für um die 800 Euro weg.


----------



## Nukem49 (21. Mai 2012)

Wie siehts denn aus mit Umlackieren? Is das keine Option?


----------



## Martin11 (21. Mai 2012)

san_andreas schrieb:


> @Martin: den Canyon Rahmen wirst du im Bikemarkt schon los. Je nach Zustand gehen die für um die 800 Euro weg.



Ok, war mir eigentlich sicher, dass der Rahmen alleine nie und nimmer weggeht. Werde mir das Frameset kaufen. Umlackieren werde ich auch, allerdings meine weiße Fox 40 in schwarz. Komme jetzt zwar ein wenig über mein Preislimit, es liegt aber noch im Rahmen. Daher vielen Dank an san_andreas, nukem49 und natürlich! werwurm  

Warum ist das Dirt eigentlich 200 Euro teurer als der LE Rahmen? Finde keine Unterschiede.


----------



## Stylo77 (21. Mai 2012)

Martin11 schrieb:


> Warum ist das Dirt eigentlich 200 Euro teurer als der LE Rahmen? Finde keine Unterschiede.



echt ? 

also ich finde er ist anders lackiert


----------



## Martin11 (22. Mai 2012)

Hm stimmt  naja für Teamfarben kann man schon mal 200 Euro draufschlagen... aber sieht einfach hammer aus.


----------



## Bobo140270 (2. Juni 2012)

Hallo zusammen 

Ich möchte mir ein Aurum Rahmen kaufen.

Leider hab ich keine Möglichkeit ein Bike zu testen.
Jetzt bin ich ein bissien unsicher wegen der Rahmengröße !
Ist M oder lieder L die richtige Größe ?
Ich bin 1,83 m groß.

Frage:
Hat jemant mit ca. meiner Größe schon Erfahrung mit der Aurum ?


----------



## Sixanator (4. Juni 2012)

@Bobo:
Ich bin 1,91m und fahre es in L. In L baut es schon sehr lang. Ich bin beide Größen (M und L) schon gefahren. Ich denke, dass du mit M super klar kommen würdest, wenn du eher ein agiles Rad bevorzugst. Wenn du noch mehr Laufruhe willst nehm es in L. Also guck einfach, wo du deine Vorlieben siehst. Fahren kannst du definitiv beide.


----------



## Bikedude001 (4. Juni 2012)

Die Aurums fühlen sich recht klein an. Würde bei 1,83 eher ein L empfehlen.


----------



## werwurm (4. Juni 2012)

Und ich finde, dass sie eher gross sind. Fahre selbst mit 174 ein S.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Bikedude001 (4. Juni 2012)

Bobo140270 schrieb:


> Hallo zusammen
> 
> Ich möchte mir ein Aurum Rahmen kaufen.
> 
> ...


 
Vielleicht soltest du ein paar km fahren und mal ne Probefahrt machen.
Falls das Saarland nicht zu weit ist.... wir haben alle Größen da.


----------



## thegood (4. Juni 2012)

Ich fahr mit etwa 1,81m ein M, mein Bruder mit 1,96 das L .
Mir kommt das L zu groß vor, an deiner Stelle würde ich mich klar für das M entscheiden.


----------



## detlefracing (4. Juni 2012)

1,84 und M Rahmen passt denke ich


----------



## Axalp (4. Juni 2012)

Bin 1.83 und fahre M


----------



## Bobo140270 (4. Juni 2012)

Hallo zusammen,
erst mal Danke für die Info zum Thema Rahmengröße  

Leider sind die Meinungen sehr verschieden!
Ich bin schon mal ein Santa Cruz Driver8 in der Größe MProbe gefahren und das fühlte sich sehr unruhig an.
Zurzeit fahr ich ein 901 in der Größe L und wahr bis jetztzu frieden.

Ich will das Aurum als Spaß Bike und nicht für Rennen (auser für Scott Gang Battle)


----------



## beeside (10. Juni 2012)

Ich würde bei 1,83m die Grösse M empfehlen. Ich brauche jetzt einen L Rahmen. M Rahmen ist unter meinen zu verkaufenden Artikeln. Wer einen in L anbietet bitte melden.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## alexrattinger (10. Juni 2012)

hallo,

ich bin 1,76.

welche Grösse wäre richtig für mich?
Hätte gerne ein wendiges bike.

S oder M ?

Danke


----------



## Papa Midnight (14. Juni 2012)

Naja, AUCH M. Du wirst sehen, das paßt bestens.


----------



## Bobo140270 (17. Juni 2012)

Hallo zusammen,

also ich hab mich für die Größe M entschieden.
Heute war die erste Ausfahrt (Bikepark Hindelang) und die Größe M
passt zur meine Größe


----------



## thegood (20. Juni 2012)

Pinkbike hat das Aurum 2 getestet und dabei bestätigt, was wir schon alle wissen - es ist ein tolles Bike 

http://www.pinkbike.com/news/Norco-Aurum-2-Tested-2012.html




> The Aurum puts out a 'I'm fast as hell' sort of vibe ...





> Our riding comrades were quick to comment that the bike straight-up made us faster.





> Perhaps the most stunning aspect of the Aurum 2's component spec is not  where one might expect - X-fusion's Vector RC shock was simply an  eye-opener.





> While many DH bikes have a decidedly 'dead' feel to riders of other  disciplines of mountain biking, the Aurum is responsive and quick,  feeling light and nimble when pumping over flowy trail.





> _ Norco's redesign of the DH bike has left us with one heck of a podium contender._





> _Norco now has a turn-key special that is sure to ramp-up the learning curve for newer riders on the DH race circuit._


----------



## fishbone121 (21. Juni 2012)

was hat der dämpfer für ne einbaulänge?? 
ich überleg grad mir das aurum 2 aus GB zu holn und dann die 'billigen' parts rauszuschmeißen und von meinem voltage n 241mm(passt?) rc4, cr carbon bremsen, minion reifen, x0 (9fach schaltwerk geht doch eig. übergangsmäßig auch auf 10fach oder). den rc4 würd ich iwann dann auch rausschmeißen und mich um n vivid air bemühen... 
ich frag mich aber grad, was für n TUNE bräuchte der vivid air dann? 
mit 1,80 werd ich wohl n M nehmen.


----------



## fishbone121 (21. Juni 2012)

ah und nochwas, was ist von den inferno laufrädern die am aurum 2 verbaut sind zu halten? und hat das wirklich 157mm Hinterbaubreite? dafür gibts doch dann nur ganz ganz wenig ersatzteile oder nich? danke schonmal!


----------



## esmirald_h (21. Juni 2012)

siehe http://www.norco-bikes.de/relaunch/?p=1243#more-1243


----------



## fishbone121 (21. Juni 2012)

jop danke, hab ich inzwischen auch schon gefunden. die anderen fragen sind aber auch noch bitte wichtig  ! 
glaub ihr wenn ichs neu aus Großbritannien bestell muss ich noch Zoll dafür zahlen?


----------



## esmirald_h (21. Juni 2012)

nein EU


----------



## thegood (21. Juni 2012)

Aus GB fallen keine Zollkosten an.
Aber lohnt sich der ganze Stress wirklich ? Was würdest du im Vergleich zu einem Kauf im Inland sparen ? Gerne auch per PM.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## fishbone121 (21. Juni 2012)

wÃ¼rde hier bestellen: http://www.evanscycles.com/products...c031652?currency=EUR&country=GERMANY#features
spart ~ 380â¬. was denn fÃ¼r ein stress? Ding bestellen, 3 Wochen warten, hoffen, dass keine Kratzer drin sind. Bike haben. freuen


----------



## thegood (21. Juni 2012)

Du vergleichst hier gerade mit dem deutschen Listenpreis. Da ist sicher auch noch etwas Handlungsspielraum auf Seiten des Händlers.
Mir persönlich wäre der äußerst geringe Preisvorteil im Verhältnis zu den möglicherweise auftretenden Probleme bei Reklamationen nicht wert (auch schon allein aus logistischer Sicht - was wäre, wenn du das Bike wegen Spiel im Hinterbau , Kratzer, etc ... nach England zurück schicken müsstest ? ) .

Solang du keine Probleme mit dem Bike hast wird vielleicht alles gut gehen.


----------



## fishbone121 (21. Juni 2012)

wird ja alles vor Bestellung genauestes abgecheckt. spiel im hinterbau würd ich selber nachziehn, n kleines Kratzerchen könnt ich auch verkraften... nur n Defekt wär halt mist. Hat man die Garantie dann nur über den Laden da in den GB oder kann ich auch hier iwo auf Garantie was machen lassen?
meinst du ich kann bei jehle Bikes z.bsp. das aurum noch auf den Preis runterhandeln?


----------



## san_andreas (21. Juni 2012)

.


----------



## fishbone121 (21. Juni 2012)

leuts die Einbaulänge des Dämpfers und der Tune fürn vivid air muss ich aber noch unbedingt wissen!


----------



## thegood (21. Juni 2012)

Indian Summer schrieb:


> Hallo Silvio
> 
> Das ist korrekt, Sattelstützendurchmesser ist 30.9 mm.
> 
> ...



Seite 1, an deiner Stelle wuerde ich den Hinterbau aber erst mal mit dem mitgelieferten Dämpfer testen , du wirst staunen !


----------



## fishbone121 (21. Juni 2012)

ok danke, also 241mm Ebl. Sorry aber x-fusion...   Ich hab hier noch n rc4 und muss den x-fusion eh ins voltage um den Preis zu senken.


----------



## san_andreas (21. Juni 2012)

Was ist an X-Fusion witzig ? Die haben sich längst zu einer ernst zu  nehmenden Marke entwickelt.
Statt des Vivid Air würde ich zum Vector HLR greifen.


----------



## fishbone121 (21. Juni 2012)

sorry, aber ich persönlich halte nicht allzu viel von den X-Fusion Dämpfern... Solln zwar ganz gut gehn, aber vivid air, vorallem auch wegen Gewicht, spricht mich einfach mehr an. wird x-fusion denn von irgendwelchen professionellen Teams gefahrn?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## san_andreas (21. Juni 2012)

In den USA haben sie z.B. das Specialized Decline Team gesponsort.
Der Service hier ist bei Reset Racing und damit top !
Den hier meine ich:


----------



## teatimetom (21. Juni 2012)

gluab san_andreas


----------



## fishbone121 (21. Juni 2012)

naja egal. das Aurum muss erst einmal in meiner Garage stehn, dann reden wir weiter. Obwohl ich mir recht sicher bin, dass das mit x-fusion dämpfer nichts wird


----------



## fishbone121 (21. Juni 2012)

noch was  
hat das aurum 2 nur 9fach schaltwerk, das aurum LE aber 10fach?

und: Inferno Laufräder behalten oder lieber fr600 vorne rein?


----------



## Bikedude001 (22. Juni 2012)

Der Dämpfer passt am besten mit Tune M.
Der X-Fusion funktioniert recht bescheiden. Vivid oder Vivid Air sind um Welten besser.
Wenn du das Rad eh umbauen willst, nimm doch gleich ein Aurum 1 . Unterm Strich kommst du damit sicher günstiger weg.


----------



## fishbone121 (22. Juni 2012)

Endlich mal einer der mich versteht  
das aurum 1 kann ich mir aber nih leisten, ich Wechsel einfach die Parts von voltage und aurum und Verkauf das voltage dann nur 250â¬ billiger wie geplant(hab n KÃ¤ufer). Also rc4(spÃ¤ter vivid Air), elixir cr carbon, FAA gravity light Kurbel und straitline Pedale, und evtl vorne noch n fr600 laufrad. Was meint ihr? 
Hat das aurum auch 22,2x8 dÃ¤mpferbuchsen?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Bikedude001 (22. Juni 2012)

Hört sich doch ganz gut an.....
Dämferbuchsen im Aurum sind 22x8 und 40x8


----------



## Tabletop84 (22. Juni 2012)

Bikedude001 schrieb:


> Der Dämpfer passt am besten mit Tune M.
> Der X-Fusion funktioniert recht bescheiden. Vivid oder Vivid Air sind um Welten besser.



Das Lustige ist das Pinkbike den Dämpfer in den Himmel lobt. Die Mtb-Rider war auch nicht so begeistert von ihm...

http://www.pinkbike.com/news/Norco-Aurum-2-Tested-2012.html


----------



## san_andreas (22. Juni 2012)

Tja, wem glauben ?


----------



## Tabletop84 (22. Juni 2012)

Niemandem. Ist ja auch Geschmackssache. Die Mtb-Rider hat geschrieben er sei enorm plush aber bei Highspeed im Groben überfordert.


----------



## Tabletop84 (24. Juni 2012)

Der Dämpfer vom Session ist schwimmend gelagert und hat den Drehpunkt auf der Achse.


----------



## Ghost-Boy (24. Juni 2012)

das sind alles  gelabelte taiwan schrott rahmen.









wenn man keine anung hat einfach mal maul halten.


----------



## Tabletop84 (24. Juni 2012)

Wohl frontlastig aus dem Bett gefallen?!


----------



## Ghost-Boy (24. Juni 2012)

ne du?
bei solchen fragen bekomm ich halt nen anfall.
Sind doch zwei verschiedene Rahmenkonzepte.


----------



## fishbone121 (24. Juni 2012)

könnte ich eigentlich ausm x-fusion die Buchsen rausholn und die mit denen vom rc4 tauschen?


----------



## saintvsdiabolus (24. Juni 2012)




----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Bikedude001 (24. Juni 2012)

fishbone121 schrieb:


> könnte ich eigentlich ausm x-fusion die Buchsen rausholn und die mit denen vom rc4 tauschen?



Das kannste machen.


----------



## fishbone121 (26. Juni 2012)

hat das aurum 2 standardmäßig ne 9-fach kassette? weil das LE hat 10fach...


----------



## teatimetom (28. Juni 2012)

naja, eigentlich hat basti, also ghost boy schon recht. 
Nur qweil was gleich aussiehtr muss es ned gleich sein 
es ist eben en vogue die Rahmenrohre immer mehr hydroformisch anzzunähern, das kona operator dh sieht auch so ähnlich aus. 
Aus taiwan kommt eh alles, ist aber auch nicht der Punkt hier.
manade in Canada hatte ich einmal und das stand für ein Wegwerfprodukt (kein Devinci und kein Banshee, eher was grösseres  )

Was bleibt: Hinterbausysteme sind unterschiedlich! 
Zusmmenfassung: das ist auch der Unterschied 
Kona: Einge Gelenke
Norco: Gelenker Vierer, Horst Link 
Trek: Active Brakng Pivot, Also Eingelenker wo Bremse entkoppelt.
Das sind auch fast die einzigen 3 Hinterbausysteme die so bleiben neben DW/VPP/Maestro, hier könnte ich auch eines raussuchen das aussieht wie ein Kona .

Ich hätte mir fast so ein Aurum gekauft, nicht weils aussieht wie ein Kona sondern weil ichs toll fand


----------



## fishbone121 (28. Juni 2012)

Und warum hast du's nich geholt?


----------



## san_andreas (28. Juni 2012)

Deswegen: http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=583549&highlight=phoenix+dh


----------



## teatimetom (28. Juni 2012)

Ja deswegen 
Nach 5 jahren Demo wollte ich mal was anderes, und das Aurum fährt sich sehr ähnlich zum Demo. etwas längerer Hinterbau in L, die ganze Kiste ist ned ganz so wendig wie ein Demo und geht mehr richtung reinem DH Bike, aber ähnlich.

Wollte einfach was ganz anderes, also Eingelenker (Scalp oder tr450 oder Wilson) 
oder VPP/DW/ MAestro (Glory, Phoenix, Legend MK2, etc )


----------



## fishbone121 (2. Juli 2012)

weiß wer, wann so ungefähr es die 13er aurum zu kaufen geben wird?


----------



## fishbone121 (5. Juli 2012)

fishbone121 schrieb:


> weiß wer, wann so ungefähr es die 13er aurum zu kaufen geben wird?


kommt schon, ist wichtig! 13er giant soll ja schon august rauskommen. wann die aurums? vl. sieht ja das aurum 2 2013 geilo aus!


----------



## fishbone121 (6. Juli 2012)

und nochwas: 
was für ne KEFÜ ist am aurum 2? find nich was für eine das ist. wär ne lg1+ besser?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## fishbone121 (14. Juli 2012)

fishbone121 schrieb:


> kommt schon, ist wichtig! 13er giant soll ja schon august rauskommen. wann die aurums? vl. sieht ja das aurum 2 2013 geilo aus!




auch, wenn ich das Forum jetzt eben allein unterhalte , hab norco D angeschrieben und die '13 Modelle kommen Spätsommer/Herbst raus. Schätze also anfang september


----------



## Papa Midnight (16. Juli 2012)

An dem Zweier ist ne E-Thirteen dran. September finde ich recht optimistisch, zumal der Importeur dir nur sagen kann, was NORCO ihm als Termin genannt hat. Erfahrungsgemäß ist das nicht immer so ganz deckungsgleich mit der Realität...
Wäre aber nicht schlecht, denn wir haben nur noch jeweils ein einziges Aurum im Lager...


----------



## Nukem49 (17. Juli 2012)

neues review:
http://www.mtb-news.de/news/2012/07...disches-sparmodell-auf-gold-kurs-fahrbericht/


----------



## esmirald_h (18. Juli 2012)

Mein neues


----------



## Indian Summer (18. Juli 2012)

fishbone121 schrieb:


> auch, wenn ich das Forum jetzt eben allein unterhalte , hab norco D angeschrieben und die '13 Modelle kommen Spätsommer/Herbst raus. Schätze also anfang september



Hallo zusammen

Damit wir die Dinger hier in der Schweiz im September liefern könnten, müssten wir den Container jetzt auf das Schiff verladen 
können. Was aber jetzt gerade bereit ist und wir per Luft in die Schweiz shippen sind ein Dutzend Demobikes 
für unsere Händler-Testtage Mitte August. 

Zudem haben wir noch keine Lieferung angekündigt gekriegt. Gemäss unseren neusten Informationen ist die 
Aurum-Produktion auf Oktober geplant. Im wahrscheinlichen Fall also Ende Oktober plus 5 bis 6 Wochen. 
Falls es keine Verzögerung gibt. Kann für Deutschland jedoch durchaus früher sein, da diese ja in Deutschland aufgebaut werden.

Wir wollen euch hier nicht schocken, erleben aber jedes Jahr wieder aus Neue, dass (längere) Verzögerungen 
an der Tagesordnung sind. Dies kann an Norco selber liegen, hat aber in der Regel auch mit Liefer-Verzögerungen 
der neuen Teile zu tun. Es ist wie im Team-Zeitfahren, das schwächste (hier späteste) Glied bestimmt, wann 
das Team gezeitet wird. Wir sind deshalb sehr vorsichtig mit Lieferterminen geworden. Kündigt man die Dinger 
optimistisch früh an, verärgert man damit die Kunden und verbringt unter Umständen Monate mit Erklärungen, 
weshalb die Bikes noch nicht  wie einmal voreilig angekündigt  geliefert werden können.

Hoffe, diese Infos lassen euch ein wenig erahnen, was hinter den Kulissen ablaufen kann.

Cheers,

Fritz


----------



## Papa Midnight (19. Juli 2012)

Papa Midnight schrieb:


> An dem Zweier ist ne E-Thirteen dran. September finde ich recht optimistisch, zumal der Importeur dir nur sagen kann, was NORCO ihm als Termin genannt hat. Erfahrungsgemäß ist das nicht immer so ganz deckungsgleich mit der Realität...
> Wäre aber nicht schlecht, denn wir haben nur noch jeweils ein einziges Aurum im Lager...



Tadaaaa....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## LeoMathias (24. Juli 2012)

Hallo.. Hat jmd ein norco schaltauge zum verkauf?


----------



## thegood (26. Juli 2012)

Frage selbst beantwortet


----------



## Zara Bernard (27. Juli 2012)

fishbone121 schrieb:


> weiß wer, wann so ungefähr es die 13er aurum zu kaufen geben wird?



Nein, aber Bilder gibts. 2013er Norco Bikes:

http://www.norco-bikes.de/relaunch/?p=2336


----------



## Indian Summer (27. Juli 2012)

Indian Summer schrieb:


> Hallo zusammen
> 
> Zudem haben wir noch keine Lieferung angekündigt gekriegt. Gemäss unseren neusten Informationen ist die
> Aurum-Produktion auf Oktober geplant. Im wahrscheinlichen Fall also Ende Oktober plus 5 bis 6 Wochen.
> ...



Hi

Haben gerade die Info bekommen, dass ein Teil der neuen Aurums doch etwas früher als hier von mir angekündigt eintrudeln könnte ;-)

Cheers,

Fritz


----------



## hellidarold (29. Juli 2012)

Hallo,
gut zu hören.
Wird bei dieser Lieferung auch das Framekit des Aurum LE(grün-blau) dabei sein, oder werden vorerst nur Komplettbikes kommen ?
Gibts einen ungefähren Liefertermin für Österreich ?
Danke !

mfg


----------



## moRReSSey (1. August 2012)

http://fotos.mtb-news.de/p/1179878

Hier mal meine neuste Errungenschaft...Nichts außergewöhnliches

Einbinden funktionierte komischerweise nicht


----------



## fishbone121 (2. August 2012)

Zara Bernard schrieb:


> Nein, aber Bilder gibts. 2013er Norco Bikes:
> 
> http://www.norco-bikes.de/relaunch/?p=2336



das aurum 2 wird doch aber hoffentlich nicht das ganz schlicht schwarze werden oder?


----------



## Bikedude001 (4. August 2012)

Ein Aurum 1 zu verkaufen....
http://bikemarkt.mtb-news.de/article/24085-norco-aurum-1-gr-s


----------



## cuberider66 (8. August 2012)

sry für die off topic frage , aber bin grade auf der suche nach einem neuen lrs. die inferno felge von sun ist grad in der näheren auswahl, daher hier mein frage. taugt die felge was? wenn norco das in serie verbaut möcht mans ja meinen, vllt hat hier aber ja schon jemand andere erfahrungen gemacht.wär für antworten dankbar
lg


----------



## werwurm (8. August 2012)

die Equalizer wurde auch in sämtlichen DH Bikes verbaut und ist, meiner Meinung nach, nicht gut. Habe 3 Stück (hi.) in 2 Saisons von denen "verbraucht"


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## fishbone121 (13. August 2012)

Bild von den '13er Aurums! Sehn so bombe aus  nur welches soll bei der Hammerausstattung denn das aurum 2 werden und weiß wer von euch schon was über die ungefähren Preise? Wieder eins in der '12 aurum 2 klasse?


----------



## Tabletop84 (13. August 2012)

Hui Dorado! Und was ist das für eine Beschichtung bei der Boxxer?


----------



## Irvine78 (14. August 2012)

würd sagen die ist ganz normal, wenn du das hinterste aurum meinst, dann dürften es die silbernen standrohre der domain sein (ausßer die boxxer kommt jetzt auch mit schnellspanner)


----------



## eLw00d (14. August 2012)

Hier steht alles:

http://www.norco.com/news/wp-content/uploads/2012/07/Aurum.pdf


----------



## fishbone121 (14. August 2012)

danke! 
Krass, geht tatsächlich mit Dorado in Serie  
Nur blöd, dass das aurum 3 so kack parts hat und dafür geil aussieht, das aurum 2 langweilig aussieht aber bessere parts hat und der rest leider zu teuer wird..


----------



## Irvine78 (16. August 2012)

gibts dann das aurum le und 1 (dirt edition) wieder als rahmenkit?


----------



## hellidarold (17. August 2012)

Wann wird es die 2013er Rahmenkits zu kaufen geben und bleiben sie preislich gleich gegenüber 2012 ?


----------



## Obstbrot (18. August 2012)

derbes fahrrad ......könnte mein pitch auf dem dh track ablösen


----------



## Freeridegambler (22. August 2012)

Hat schon mal jemand von euch versucht eine Hammerschmidt zu montieren, oder eine E-Type Werfer ran zu basteln?

Von der Kettenlinie könnte eine Hammerschmidt passen!?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## 36karat (24. August 2012)

hätte da mal ein anliegen zwecks federhärte zum aurum le.
habe eine 450er titanfeder bei 85 kilo ohne klammotten und denk mal 88 gesamt,verbaut und mir kommt die zu weich vor.
ziehe es in betracht eine 500er k9 oder 525er k9 feder zu verbauen.
hätte gern mal ne meinung.verbaut ist ein ccdb.danke


----------



## saintvsdiabolus (24. August 2012)

36karat schrieb:


> hätte da mal ein anliegen zwecks federhärte zum aurum le.
> habe eine 450er titanfeder bei 85 kilo ohne klammotten und denk mal 88 gesamt,verbaut und mir kommt die zu weich vor.
> ziehe es in betracht eine 500er k9 oder 525er k9 feder zu verbauen.
> hätte gern mal ne meinung.verbaut ist ein ccdb.danke



Moin, ich habe mit 93Kg inkl. Klamotten eine 450iger Titan verbaut und komme damit sehr gut klar.


----------



## 36karat (24. August 2012)

naja und mir tauchts zu sehr ein,bin vorher n demo recht straff gefahren.
geh ich jetzt auf 500 oder gleich auf 525?


----------



## jatschek (27. August 2012)

Die Rahmengröße und damit verbaute Kettenstrebe ist bei der Federwahl wichtig. Nen 80kg Fahrer braucht bei nem L Rahmen eine härtere Feder, wie bei einem M Rahmen.

Die Kettenstrebenlänge ist anders und somit hat man auch andere Hebelverhältnisse.


----------



## Freeridegambler (28. August 2012)

Freeridegambler schrieb:


> Hat schon mal jemand von euch versucht eine Hammerschmidt zu montieren, oder eine E-Type Werfer ran zu basteln?
> 
> Von der Kettenlinie könnte eine Hammerschmidt passen!?


 
Hat das echt noch keiner Probiert?


----------



## Nukem49 (28. August 2012)

Ich hab ne Hammerschmidt an einem Bike und hab mir überlegt sie auszubauen und ans Aurum zu schrauben.....dann musst ich über mich selbst lachen 
Für was soll das gut sein?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Freeridegambler (28. August 2012)

Hast Du Dir schon mal angesehen ob Du am Rahmen etwas wegfräsen musst oder reicht einfach eine plane Oberfläche beim Aurum?

Ich fahre seit Anfang 2009 die Hammerschmidt auf einem Scott Gambler DH10 und bin damit schon viele schöne Freeride-Touren (natürlich kein CC) gefahren. Beim Bergab hat man durch das mehr an Bodenfreiheit teils Vorteile, wenn man mal wo aufsitzt dann gibts keinen Zahnausfall...

Wenn man eine Freeridetour macht hat man dann doch auch den Vorteil die ein oder andere Verbindungetappe treten zu können und man muss nicht schieben.

Da ich in einem Gebiet wohne wo noch dazu der nächste Bikepark ca.2Stunden entfernt ist, kann ich durch die HS vor der Haustür auch unter der Woche den ein oder anderen Hügel rauftreten um einige Abfahrten machen zu können.

Sicher würde ein Freerider mit 2-fach Zahnkranz auch eine Lösung sein, wenn man aber im Bikepark lieber mit einem Downhillbike unterwegs sein will und nur ein Bike auf Dauer finanzieren möchte ist die HS eine gute Alternative.


----------



## Bighitracer (28. August 2012)

Hallo zusammen,

Habe noch einen der letzten aurum le frames ergattern können.

Kann man die hope Pro II EVO nabe hinten als Standard 150x12mm  mit einem 7mm Adapter verwenden? Oder braucht man die 142mm x12 nabe?wobei das theoretisch ja keinen Sinn macht mit den Adaptern...

Wäre nett wenn jemand eine Lösung hat

Würde ungern eine 157er nabe fahren,da dies nicht zum Demo kompatibel ist.

Gruß


----------



## Nukem49 (28. August 2012)

Habe mit dann weiterhin keine Gedanken über den Einbau der Hammerschmidt gemacht weil es für mich eben kein Sinn macht.
Aber jetzt kann ich immerhin deine Beweggründe verstehen. Ich drück dir die Daumen, dass du es hinkriegst. Kann mir eigentlich nicht vorstellen warum es nicht gehen sollte.


----------



## Bikedude001 (28. August 2012)

Bighitracer schrieb:


> Hallo zusammen,
> 
> Habe noch einen der letzten aurum le frames ergattern können.
> 
> ...


 
142x12 passt nicht, kannst aber eine 150x12 Nabe fahren.
Hab die passenden Adapter da. Kannst mir gerne ne PN schicken.


----------



## Bighitracer (28. August 2012)

Die Adapter kommen angeblich mit dem Rahmenset diese Woche...aber danke!

Aber kommt die 150x12 nabe direkt passend für das syntace System oder brauch man irgendein Umbaukit dazu?


----------



## Don-Schlumpfo (31. August 2012)

du brauchst kein umbauset, die adapter werden einfach mit jeweils einer kleinen schraube am rahmen festgeschraubt, was definitiv hält und danach kannst du ganz normal wie du es gewohnt bist dein laufrad mit einer 150x12 mm nabe einbauen.


----------



## Don-Schlumpfo (31. August 2012)

Hier mal mein Norco Aurum Dirt.




Hope Hoops Ztr Flow sind schon seit längerer Zeit bestellt aber leider nicht lieferbar.
Partlist bekommt ihr gerne auf Anfrage.


----------



## Tabletop84 (31. August 2012)

gut geknipst


----------



## Bighitracer (4. September 2012)

hey,

brauche mal nen Ratschlag bezüglich Rahmengröße:

Bei 1,85m nehm ich M oder L?

Mein 2010er Demo 8 in M ist ein wenig größer im Reach und Stack (je 2cm), dafür aber das Oberrohr Kürzer...(Demo und Aurum haben aber auch andere Sitzwinkel).

deshalb sind oberrohr datzen schwer zu vergleichen.

Der Radstand des 2010er Demo liegt bei 1195mm und beim Aurum in M bei 1177mm.

mit dem Angleset bekommt man ungefähr einen 15mm längeren Radstand hin...welcher meinem Demo 8 dann nahezu gelich ist.

Bei L Aurum könnte man natürlich einen steilren Lenkwinkel zaubern und den Radstand verkürzen.

Was würdet ihr machen, liege mit 1,85m genau zwischen beiden Größen...


----------



## fishbone121 (4. September 2012)

Entweder M nehmen wenn Mans verspielter mag oder L wenn's ruhiger sein soll und dann einfach so lassen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Bikedude001 (4. September 2012)

Würde ich auch sagen, gehen beide.
Racig eher L / verspielt M.
Vielleicht hast du ja einen Händler in der Nähe wo du beide mal probefahren kannst....


----------



## Bighitracer (4. September 2012)

Saß auf M und L. Ich tendiere eher zu M.weil's einfach immer noch immer noch besser ist als zu lang.

Hoffe nur das M nicht zuu klein ist vom Reach her.

Problem ist,ich habe den M Frame zu Hause. Leider ist das steuerrohr oval(nagelneu),somit geht der Rahmen wieder zurück. Vielleicht habe ich aber das Pech und bekomme keinen mehr in M.

Naja denke L scheidet aus.weil dort den lenkwinkel noch steiler zu stellen ist sicher nicht so gut wie bei einem M abzuflachen.(vom Fahrgefûhl)

Ist vllt jemand in malmedy am sa mit seinem Aurum?


----------



## Bikedude001 (5. September 2012)

Hab noch ein Laufradsatz für Aurum:
http://bikemarkt.mtb-news.de/article/36985-sun-laufradsatz-sun-inferno-fur-dh


----------



## fastfingerfred (14. September 2012)

Hallo,
gibt es 2013 keinen Framekit mehr? Finde auch auf der Norco keine Anhaltspunkte.

Würde mir gerne ein Aurum LE (2013) aufbaun.

Vielleicht hat jemand Informationen.


----------



## Indian Summer (14. September 2012)

Hi fastfingerfred

Gemäss der Liste, die uns für Deutschland und Österreich vorliegt, 
wird der Aurum LE-Rahmen erhältlich sein. VK soll wohl Euro 2299.00 
inkl. Double Barrel, Cane Creek Angle-Set und Sattelstütze sein. In der 
Schweiz wird er ebenfalls erhältlich sein.

Cheers,

Fritz


----------



## fastfingerfred (17. September 2012)

Danke für die Informationen.

Ab wann wird der Rahmen dann verfügbar sein?


----------



## Indian Summer (17. September 2012)

fastfingerfred schrieb:


> Ab wann wird der Rahmen dann verfügbar sein?



In der Schweiz erwarten wir ihn im Februar 2013.

Cheers,

Fritz


----------



## Bikedude001 (21. September 2012)

Wir verabschieden uns für die 2013er Saison von Norco.
Hätten noch zwei Aurum 1 die raus müssen. Eins in L und eins in M.
http://bikemarkt.mtb-news.de/article/42546-norco-aurum-1-grosze-m-neu


----------



## Bighitracer (23. September 2012)

wäre jemand so nett mir zu sagen wie eine Rahmennummer (seriennummer) bei einem Aurum aussieht?

habe einen Garantiefall laufen, der alles andere als zufriedenstellen läuft...

wäre super nett!

gerne auch per PM!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## maddin12008 (28. September 2012)

geiles aurum dirt!


----------



## Freerider2109 (28. September 2012)

[/url][/IMG]


Ich poste hier mal mein kleines Aurum. 
Sorry für die schlechte Bildqualität, kommt noch nen Besseres.


----------



## Freerider2109 (28. September 2012)

Bin am Weekend in Willingen und werd nen besseres schießen


----------



## Fufi7 (30. September 2012)

Hi zusammen, habe mich etwas in das neue norco aurum LE verguckt. finde leider nirgends angaben zum rahmengewicht (mit oder ohne dämpfer). hier schrieb mal einer 3.7kg, aber glaube es müsste darunter liegen (ohne dämpfer versteht sich). iwo hab ich gelesen, dass es unter dem rahmengewicht von diversen carbonrahmen sein soll z.b. V10, welches 4.4 mit rc4 wiegt. danke schonmal


----------



## fishbone121 (30. September 2012)

Fufi7 schrieb:


> iwo hab ich gelesen, dass es unter dem rahmengewicht von diversen carbonrahmen sein soll z.b. V10, welches 4.4 mit rc4 wiegt. danke schonmal


 
liegt drunter, nur wieviel weiß ich nicht genau...


----------



## Fufi7 (30. September 2012)

habs grad gefunden...bei einem schweizer bikehändler auf der homepage...3.4kg ohne dämpfer...krass leicht. gibt aber glaub gross keine berichte darüber, dass der rahmen instabiler wäre als andere, oder??


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## fishbone121 (30. September 2012)

was unterscheidet eurer meinung nach das aurum vom kona oparator rein vom Fahrverhalten? bin grad am überlegen und bin jetzt wieder an den beiden bikes hängen geblieben...


----------



## Fufi7 (30. September 2012)

ich bin auch gerade im zwiespalt..bei mir ist es scott gambler und aurum. bin gerade etwas mehr auf aurums seite, da man für den fast gleichen rahmenpreis, den besseren dämpfer, das geileres aussehen und 500g leichteres bike bekommt. beim scott gefällt mir besser, dass die geo verstellbar ist und es sieht halt einzigartiger aus. müsste mal am besten beides probefahren, aber das ist nciht immer einfach. ich habe gerne verspielte bikes. fahre gerne alles von schwarzem wurzeltrail bis blaue flowige jumptrails. die frage ist welche ist das wendigere bike bzw ist es überhaupt wendiger als mein banshee legend. grösse M??


----------



## Freerider2109 (30. September 2012)

Also ich bin bis voriges Jahr ne. scott Gambler 10 gefahren und kann von dem alten Gambler nur sagen, dass es mit dem dem Aurum-Rahmen nicht mithalten kann. Fahrwerkstechnisch. Bei dem Neuen, kann ich leider keine fahreindrücke geben, wobei mich das rahmendesign vom neuen Gambler mal gar nicht anspricht. Zudem bekommt man für viel geld auch wenig ausstattung. 

Übrigens, spar das geld, kauf dir nen Aurum und mach nen CaneCreek Angle-Set rein, und du kannst zumindestens deinen Lenkwinkel dir entsprechend anpassen 

Hab da noch nen neues Aurum 1  in Gr. M  für 3899 im Angebot! 2012er Modell!

Das Teil fährt sich super, meins ist mit +1 grad lenkwinkel mehr, laufruhiger aber trotzdem noch schön verspielt!


----------



## Fufi7 (30. September 2012)

Freerider2109 schrieb:


> Also ich bin bis voriges Jahr ne. scott Gambler 10 gefahren und kann von dem alten Gambler nur sagen, dass es mit dem dem Aurum-Rahmen nicht mithalten kann. Fahrwerkstechnisch. Bei dem Neuen, kann ich leider keine fahreindrücke geben, wobei mich das rahmendesign vom neuen Gambler mal gar nicht anspricht. Zudem bekommt man für viel geld auch wenig ausstattung.
> 
> Übrigens, spar das geld, kauf dir nen Aurum und mach nen CaneCreek Angle-Set rein, und du kannst zumindestens deinen Lenkwinkel dir entsprechend anpassen
> 
> ...




Danke schonmal...ja in echt sieht das neue gambler nicht so verkehrt aus.  Und glaube auch dass der neue hinterbau gut funktioniert. Danke fürs abgebot, aber ich hole mir wenns soweit ist, definitiv das 2013er rahmenset limited edition. Weil ich die farbe mal wirklich hammer finde.


----------



## Losmuccios (1. Oktober 2012)

Fufi7 schrieb:


> ich bin auch gerade im zwiespalt..bei mir ist es scott gambler und aurum. bin gerade etwas mehr auf aurums seite, da man für den fast gleichen rahmenpreis, den besseren dämpfer, das geileres aussehen und 500g leichteres bike bekommt. beim scott gefällt mir besser, dass die geo verstellbar ist und es sieht halt einzigartiger aus. müsste mal am besten beides probefahren, aber das ist nciht immer einfach. ich habe gerne verspielte bikes. fahre gerne alles von schwarzem wurzeltrail bis blaue flowige jumptrails. die frage ist welche ist das wendigere bike bzw ist es überhaupt wendiger als mein banshee legend. grösse M??



Ich bin beide Rahmen schon gefahren. Das Aurum hatte ich selbst eine Zeit lang und das neue Gambler konnte ich als Topversion mal probefahren.
Es sind eigentlich 2 grundsätzlich verschiedene Bikes zum fahren. 

Das Aurum ist sehr verspielt, lässt sich schön aktiv fahren. Ist bei schnelleren verblockten Sachen aber nicht besonders laufruhig. Da muss man schon etwas mehr arbeiten wie auf anderen Bikes. In Steilkurven muss man es schon mit etwas Nachdruck hineindrücken im Gegensatz zu einem Demo. Allgemein gesagt ist das Aurum eine richtige Park-Rakete, das alle Diszplinen richtig gut kann aber jetzt für keinen Einsatzbereich DAS Paradebike ist.

Das neue Gambler ist da eine ganze andere Maschine. Das Ding ist einfach konsequent auf Race getrimmt. Der Hinterbau arbeitet so gut wie alles nieder was kommt. Im gemäßigten Gelände mit dem Bike spielen macht nicht wirklich Spass, weil einfach alles niedergebügelt wird. Aber das Bike geht auf Downhillstrecken einfach gut ab. Springen Wurzel und Steine, da ist das Bike daheim!!

Hoff das macht dir die Entscheidung leichter...


----------



## fishbone121 (1. Oktober 2012)

...und operator vs. aurum?


----------



## Fufi7 (1. Oktober 2012)

Losmuccios schrieb:


> Ich bin beide Rahmen schon gefahren. Das Aurum hatte ich selbst eine Zeit lang und das neue Gambler konnte ich als Topversion mal probefahren.
> Es sind eigentlich 2 grundsätzlich verschiedene Bikes zum fahren.
> 
> Das Aurum ist sehr verspielt, lässt sich schön aktiv fahren. Ist bei schnelleren verblockten Sachen aber nicht besonders laufruhig. Da muss man schon etwas mehr arbeiten wie auf anderen Bikes. In Steilkurven muss man es schon mit etwas Nachdruck hineindrücken im Gegensatz zu einem Demo. Allgemein gesagt ist das Aurum eine richtige Park-Rakete, das alle Diszplinen richtig gut kann aber jetzt für keinen Einsatzbereich DAS Paradebike ist.
> ...



wow du bist genau der mann den ich suchte ;-) kleiner spass.

vielen dank...denke das hilft schon sehr. ich hoffe ich kann beide probefahren.

ja klingt fast so als wäre das norco das idealere bike für mich. mit dem mehr nachdruck versteh ich nicht 100%ig. heisst das, man muss mit dem körper eine krassere "attack"position einnehmen (kopf überm lenker, ellenbogen raus, druck aufs äussere pedal). hat das damit zu tun, dass das demo ein niedrigeres tretlager besitzt?? hab schon oft gelesen übers norco  "it corners like it is on rails". eigentlich ist das demo sonst von den geodaten nicht sooo unterschiedlich oder? 

demo werd ich in 2 wochen auch mal testen.

mit welchem dämpfer hast du das aurum getestet und welche grösse. meinst mit nem ccdb kann man den hinterbau "plusher" bekommen?

hast das gambler zufällig auch mal im "high" setting gefahren. sprich 63° lenkwinkel, kurzer strebe, höheres tretlager?

ist das demo mehr oder weniger dein lieblingsbike??


----------



## Bighitracer (1. Oktober 2012)

norco ist für mich ab heute der größte drecksverein überhaupt!

nie wieder ein produkt von denen.

le frame gekauft bei Jehle...ausgepackt..riesen Macke im steuerrohr und verbogen.

zurückgeschickt...nach ca 14 tagen hat sich der super vertrieb (nicht!!!) in Bielefeld mal bereit erklärt sich der Sache anzunehemn und den Rahmen bei Jehle abzuholen.

Heute und ca 4 wochen später packe ich einen neuen aus...und was ist...das ding sieht aus wie noch eben nachlakiert und der linkage ist einfach mal schwarz statt weiß und ohne graphics!!!?

dazu das tretlager nicht gefräst...sind eigentlich alle komplett behindert und wollen einen verarschen als ob man es nciht merken würde???

Norco....nie wieder!!!


ich will mein Geld zurück...einmal speci -immer speci.


----------



## san_andreas (1. Oktober 2012)

Den gleichen Schaden hatte doch ein anderer Forumuser schon vor einiger Zeit bei Jehle ?!


----------



## fishbone121 (1. Oktober 2012)

liegt an jehle, nicht an Norco.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Bighitracer (1. Oktober 2012)

jehle war stets freundlich und hilfsbereit und diesmal kam der Rahmen direkt von Norco zu mir...ich weiß schon an wem es liegt ...ruf einmal in Bielefeld an oder schreib eine email und du weißt was ich meine. ich finds nur traurig was man heutzutage für ne ******* verkauft bekommt...ist ja leider kein einzelfall


----------



## Losmuccios (2. Oktober 2012)

Fufi7 schrieb:


> wow du bist genau der mann den ich suchte ;-) kleiner spass.
> 
> vielen dank...denke das hilft schon sehr. ich hoffe ich kann beide probefahren.
> 
> ...



Laut Geodaten sind Demo und Norco nicht so weit auseinander. Die beiden Bikes fahren sich auch im Prinzip sehr ähnlich. Beim Demo merkt man, dass das Tretlager doch ne Ecke tiefer ist und deshalb geht das Demo für meinen Fahrstil viel agiler durch Kurven. 

Im Aurum hatte ich den CCDB drinnen, wie auch im Demo. Ansich ein super Dämpfer der in beiden Rädern gut harmoniert hat. Mittlerweile habe ich aber bereits den 3. in Folge abgerissen, deswegen möchte ich da keine Empfehlung aussprechen...

Den Gambler bin ich auf der low-Position mit dem orignialen Lenkwinkel gefahren, weiß deshalb nicht ob sich da viel ändert. Bei den Größen muss man bei den 3 genannten Bikes etwas aufpassen. Ich komm auf meinem Demo in M mi 1,8m super zurecht. Das Norco in M war etwas kürzer, was aber dennoch gepasst hat. Für reinrassigen Downhill-Race Betrieb würde ich aber das L mal antesten... Das Gambler war mir hingegen in L gefühlt zu kurz vom Oberrohr... 

Grundsätzlich gesagt, komm ich mit der Geo vom Demo am besten klar... ist meiner Meinung nach idealer Kompromiss von nem Spassigen Downhill-Bike und Race-Rakete.
Was noch ein interessantes Bike mit kurzen Kettenstreben ist, ist das Devinci Wilson. Vielleicht wäre das noch interessant für dich...


----------



## Fufi7 (2. Oktober 2012)

Losmuccios schrieb:


> Laut Geodaten sind Demo und Norco nicht so weit auseinander. Die beiden Bikes fahren sich auch im Prinzip sehr ähnlich. Beim Demo merkt man, dass das Tretlager doch ne Ecke tiefer ist und deshalb geht das Demo für meinen Fahrstil viel agiler durch Kurven.
> 
> Im Aurum hatte ich den CCDB drinnen, wie auch im Demo. Ansich ein super Dämpfer der in beiden Rädern gut harmoniert hat. Mittlerweile habe ich aber bereits den 3. in Folge abgerissen, deswegen möchte ich da keine Empfehlung aussprechen...
> 
> ...


 
vielen dank nochmals. ja das wilson hab ich auch mal angeschaut, gefällt mir aber nicht ganz so gut...ja ich weiss warum soll mir das gambler dann gefallen ;-) auf race bin ich nicht wirklich aus, deswegen ist L keine option. anscheinend soll sich das scott schon anders anfühlen in high pos. mit 63°...man kann dort ja auch mittels steuersatz auch 64° einstellen...kommt das tretlager halt noch höher.

ja finde es schade, dass das norco etwas höher ist, habe mich so sehr an das fahrfeeling niedriger tretlager gewöhnt. keine ahnung wie sehr man die ca. 1cm zum banshee spüren wird. könnte man eig. nicht die tauchrohre der boxxer etwas rausziehen bzw damit das ganze rad ein bisschen tiefer machen. hat das schonmal jemand in betracht gezogen. lenkwinkel würde etwas steiler werden und der radstand kürzer. um wieviel pro cm tiefer weiss ich allerdings nicht. klar muss man min. 20cm federweg einhalten. theoretisch kann man das ganze ja wiederum mit dem angle set ausgleichen, oder bin ich da aufm holzweg. hab da nciht ganz so viel ahnung, aber sollte ja prinzipiell funktionieren. schwierig schwierig zu entscheiden wo man sein geld investiert.


----------



## Losmuccios (2. Oktober 2012)

Fufi7 schrieb:


> vielen dank nochmals. ja das wilson hab ich auch mal angeschaut, gefällt mir aber nicht ganz so gut...ja ich weiss warum soll mir das gambler dann gefallen ;-) auf race bin ich nicht wirklich aus, deswegen ist L keine option. anscheinend soll sich das scott schon anders anfühlen in high pos. mit 63°...man kann dort ja auch mittels steuersatz auch 64° einstellen...kommt das tretlager halt noch höher.
> 
> ja finde es schade, dass das norco etwas höher ist, habe mich so sehr an das fahrfeeling niedriger tretlager gewöhnt. keine ahnung wie sehr man die ca. 1cm zum banshee spüren wird. könnte man eig. nicht die tauchrohre der boxxer etwas rausziehen bzw damit das ganze rad ein bisschen tiefer machen. hat das schonmal jemand in betracht gezogen. lenkwinkel würde etwas steiler werden und der radstand kürzer. um wieviel pro cm tiefer weiss ich allerdings nicht. klar muss man min. 20cm federweg einhalten. theoretisch kann man das ganze ja wiederum mit dem angle set ausgleichen, oder bin ich da aufm holzweg. hab da nciht ganz so viel ahnung, aber sollte ja prinzipiell funktionieren. schwierig schwierig zu entscheiden wo man sein geld investiert.



hab da auch schon etwas herumexperimentiert... hab versucht eine weichere Dämpferfeder zu verbauen und dafür die Druckstufe zu erhöhen. Das Ganze wäre vom Fahrfeeling schon ziehmlich ideal gewesen. War wirklich ein Unterschied wie Tag und Nacht. Jedoch ist mir das Ding bei größeren Sachen immer durch den Federweg geschossen. Was eine Möglichkeit wäre, wäre exzentrische Dämpferbuchsen oder vielleicht einen Dämpfer mit sehr viel Progression zu verwenden. Z.B. der Double Barrel Air ist ja sehr progressiv abgestimmt. Dann könnte man mit etwas geringerem Lufdruck und mehr Druckstufe trotzdem zurecht kommen. 

Mit der Gabelhöhe spielen finde ich nicht sinnvoll. Weil die Front dann ziehmlich weit nach unten wandert. Da das Norco schon ein sehr kurzes Steuerrohr hat, sieht es ziemlich kakke aus mit 1000 Spacern unter der Brücke.

Ich denk mal bei deinen Ansprüchen und Vorlieben wird wohl kein Weg um eine Probefahrt vorbei gehen... Das Aurum ist aber allemal ein tolles, schön abgestimmtes Bike, was sich sehr spassig bewegen lässt!


----------



## Irvine78 (3. Oktober 2012)

GIBTS MEHR GEBROCHENE AURUMS ?

Ich will mir das Aurum für 2013 zulegen. da ich aber schon einigermaßen gut gas geb nicht der leichteste bin (knappe 100kg mit ausrüstung) hab ich bedenken ob mich der rahmen aushält. das aurum ist ja insgesamt doch sehr leicht und irgendwo muss ja gewicht gespart werden.

habt ihr was gehört, dass die öfter brechen?

gerne auch infos per pn - wird dann vertraulich behandelt

gruß


----------



## Axalp (8. Oktober 2012)

Irvine78 schrieb:


> GIBTS MEHR GEBROCHENE AURUMS ?
> 
> Ich will mir das Aurum für 2013 zulegen. da ich aber schon einigermaßen gut gas geb nicht der leichteste bin (knappe 100kg mit ausrüstung) hab ich bedenken ob mich der rahmen aushält. das aurum ist ja insgesamt doch sehr leicht und irgendwo muss ja gewicht gespart werden.
> 
> ...



Frag' einfach mal hier: http://fanatykco.com/ freundlich nach. Die sollten die meiste Erfahrung haben und Dir Auskunft geben können.


----------



## Irvine78 (8. Oktober 2012)

danke, guter tip. ich werd da mal anfragen


----------



## Irvine78 (10. Oktober 2012)

so, leider habe ich keine antwort bekommen weshalb meine frage immer noch offen ist. 
vielleicht können sich die herren vom vertrieb ja mal äußern? man kommt ja sonst auf den gedanken das es was zu verbergen gibt.

gruß


----------



## esmirald_h (10. Oktober 2012)

ich habe nur dieses 1 gefunden:

http://striped.pinkbike.com/album/Norco-Aurum-2/

schau dir mal die Einpresstiefe des Steuerkopflager´s an !


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Bighitracer (10. Oktober 2012)

ich würde keins kaufen, der deutschland vertrieb zumindest ist der größte scheiss...viel spaß an alle mit Garantiefällen...keine Wunder wenn man gleichzeitig noch Autoteile und Zubehör vertickt...Norco ist ja nicht der einzige Hersteller der das so angeht...Trek,Cube leisten sich auch solche Dinger...ich greife nur gerne zu Specialized, da ist vllt der Lack ********, aber der Rest top!


----------



## fishbone121 (10. Oktober 2012)

ich kauf eh fast nur gebraucht, also wuppt mich die Serviceleistung des Vertriebs eher wenig


----------



## Bikedude001 (10. Oktober 2012)

Bighitracer schrieb:


> ich würde keins kaufen, der deutschland vertrieb zumindest ist der größte scheiss...viel spaß an alle mit Garantiefällen...keine Wunder wenn man gleichzeitig noch Autoteile und Zubehör vertickt...Norco ist ja nicht der einzige Hersteller der das so angeht...Trek,Cube leisten sich auch solche Dinger...ich greife nur gerne zu Specialized, da ist vllt der Lack ********, aber der Rest top!



Der Grund warum wir nur ein Jahr Norco im Sortiment hatten....
Die Räder sind aber gut.


----------



## Bighitracer (10. Oktober 2012)

das mag sein....sehen mittlerweile auch super aus und stecke innovative Ideen drinne..hilft ja aber nichts wenn der Rest ******** ist...schön und erschreckend zugleich, das du schon der 2te Händler bist, der mir das nach meinem Misserfolg mitteilt


----------



## Bighitracer (10. Oktober 2012)

fishbone121 schrieb:


> ich kauf eh fast nur gebraucht, also wuppt mich die Serviceleistung des Vertriebs eher wenig



mit Rechnung solltest auch du Anspruch auf Garantieleistung haben...sofern es noch in der Zeit liegt oder kein Eigenverschulden ist.

Also so ganz egal wäre mir das nicht


----------



## Tabletop84 (10. Oktober 2012)

Losmuccios schrieb:


> Im Aurum hatte ich den CCDB drinnen, wie auch im Demo. Ansich ein super Dämpfer der in beiden Rädern gut harmoniert hat. Mittlerweile habe ich aber bereits den 3. in Folge abgerissen, deswegen möchte ich da keine Empfehlung aussprechen...



Lass mich raten.... die sind alle im Demo abgerissen!?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Losmuccios (10. Oktober 2012)

BINGO!! 



Tabletop84 schrieb:


> Lass mich raten.... die sind alle im Demo abgerissen!?


----------



## Tabletop84 (10. Oktober 2012)

Das liegt dann aber am Rahmen, nicht am Dämpfer. Ist dieser Dämpfershuttle und die Anlenkung dem die dünne Kolbenstange nicht standhält. Alle gebrochenen CCDBs die ich gesehen habe waren aus Demos. Komisch das Specialized das nicht selber auffällt.


----------



## Irvine78 (10. Oktober 2012)

also kann man sagen das das aurum gut ist und auch hält, außer man verbaut n bescheidenen steuersatz und ballert dann gegen nen baum oder ähnliches (sieht zumindest auf dem pinkbike bild so aus). wenn man n garantiefall hat, ist man wohl aufgeschmissen. das problem mit dem dämpfer hab ich noch nicht ganz überrissen, ist da nur der ccdb betroffen ? wegen der dünnen kolbenstange? hab nur mal was gehört, dass die dämpferaufnahme aus zweiteiligen alubuchsen bestanden hat, die muss wohl auch paar mal ärger gemacht haben.


----------



## fishbone121 (10. Oktober 2012)

wenn man sich das Aurum über n lokalen Händler kauft und es dann zu einem Garantiefall kommt, hat doch eigentlich nur der Händler das Problem mit dem schlechten Service und nicht man selbst oder(außer das man sein Radl für ne Weile nicht mehr hat)?


----------



## freeridersurfer (22. Oktober 2012)

Bighitracer schrieb:


> norco ist für mich ab heute der größte drecksverein überhaupt!
> 
> nie wieder ein produkt von denen.
> 
> ...


 
so ein unsinn.
dann solltest du nicht bei diesen drecks-versendern kaufen.
das ist ja wohl ein problem von Jehle den schnellstens bei wittig zu tauschen. fehler passieren überall da ist norco nicht von frei.
nur muss dann der verkäufer gas geben


----------



## freeridersurfer (22. Oktober 2012)

www.radsport-siegerland.de

endlich--die haben sie auch wieder verfügbar

meine Gebete wurden erhört-und jetz kommt mein Kona weg )


----------



## Bighitracer (22. Oktober 2012)

freeridersurfer schrieb:


> so ein unsinn.
> dann solltest du nicht bei diesen drecks-versendern kaufen.
> das ist ja wohl ein problem von Jehle den schnellstens bei wittig zu tauschen. fehler passieren überall da ist norco nicht von frei.
> nur muss dann der verkäufer gas geben



ja nur bei Jehle hat man wenigstens noch das Gefühl das einem geholfen wird, was bei dem A**** Wittig mal überhaupt nicht der Fall war...klar sollte das anders laufen, deshalb war ich ja auch so upge****t dadrüber. nur der 2te Rahmen kam direkt von Wittig ohne Umweg über Jehle....da sollte sowas schon mal überhaupt gar nicht passieren.

Jehle hatte Wittig super oft kontaktiert ohne das da eine Rückmeldung kam...was sollen die da machen?!

Drecksversender ist im übrigen ein Bikeshop und sicher kein schlechter...klar gibt es solche und solche, aber ich denke die hauen eine Menge Bikes und Zeugs raus und man hört hier wenig unzufriedene Kunden...

Für mich ist der Fall klar und meine Meinung zu Norco - zumindest im bisherigen Deutschland Vertrieb - bleibt.

Aber du kannst dich gern eines besseren Belehren lassen

mal abgesehen davon haben diese Erfahrung ja schon mehrere mit Norco gemacht, wie hier schon berichtet wurde.


----------



## freeridersurfer (22. Oktober 2012)

Bighitracer schrieb:


> ja nur bei Jehle hat man wenigstens noch das Gefühl das einem geholfen wird, was bei dem A**** Wittig mal überhaupt nicht der Fall war...klar sollte das anders laufen, deshalb war ich ja auch so upge****t dadrüber. nur der 2te Rahmen kam direkt von Wittig ohne Umweg über Jehle....da sollte sowas schon mal überhaupt gar nicht passieren.
> 
> Jehle hatte Wittig super oft kontaktiert ohne das da eine Rückmeldung kam...was sollen die da machen?!
> 
> ...


 

da will ich dir nicht wiedersprechen


----------



## Indian Summer (24. Oktober 2012)

Irvine78 schrieb:


> GIBTS MEHR GEBROCHENE AURUMS ?
> 
> Ich will mir das Aurum für 2013 zulegen. da ich aber schon einigermaßen gut gas geb nicht der leichteste bin (knappe 100kg mit ausrüstung) hab ich bedenken ob mich der rahmen aushält. das aurum ist ja insgesamt doch sehr leicht und irgendwo muss ja gewicht gespart werden.
> 
> ...



Hi Irvine78

Sorry, war eine Woche in den Ferien; und zudem sind wir gerade noch im Zügelstress, deshalb habe 
ich eine Zeit lang nicht hier rein geschaut.

Musste heute aber feststellen, dass da eine ganze Menge gelaufen ist.

Zu deiner Frage:

In der Schweiz sind deutlich über 100 Aurums unterwegs, auch in Teams. Dabei ist bei einigen Bikes 
das Problem aufgetaucht, dass sich an der unteren Dämpferaufnahme kleine Risse gebildet haben. Das 
Problem ist Norco jedoch bekannt und wurde gemäss Owen für 2013 behoben. Alle Rahmen, die 
auf Garantie ersetzt wurden, sind schon die neuen 2013er-Modelle.

Abgesehen von diesem Problem halten die Aurums bei uns. Auch 100 kg sollte aufgrund unserer Erfahrung 
kein Problem darstellen.

Cheers,

Fritz


----------



## Irvine78 (24. Oktober 2012)

juhuu, danke für die nachricht. dann weis ich welches rad nächstes jahr rangenommen wird.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Bikedude001 (26. Oktober 2012)

Keiner Interesse an dem hier ? 
http://bikemarkt.mtb-news.de/article/42546-norco-aurum-1-grosze-m-neu


----------



## Irvine78 (23. November 2012)

so mein aurum ist da.

hab mal meine alten teile reingesteckt um zu sehen wie es in etwa aussehen wird wenns fertig ist.


----------



## Freerider2109 (23. November 2012)

Müssten mal nen Aurum-Treffen machen! Alle mal
Zusammen bissl düsen gehen. Würd bestimmt auch geile Shots geben, wenn mal so ne Aurum-Train kommt.
Hoffe den einen oder anderen mal in willingen/winterberg zu sehen!
Wünsch euch viel Spaß mit eurem kanadischen ''Gold''


----------



## Irvine78 (24. November 2012)

hab mein aurum mal zerlegt und gewogen.
 rahmengröße M ohne dämpfer aber mit shimano tretlager und lagerschalen vom steuersatz = 3996 g


----------



## Stunt-beck (24. November 2012)

Freerider2109 schrieb:


> Müssten mal nen Aurum-Treffen machen! Alle mal
> Zusammen bissl düsen gehen. Würd bestimmt auch geile Shots geben, wenn mal so ne Aurum-Train kommt.
> Hoffe den einen oder anderen mal in willingen/winterberg zu sehen!
> Wünsch euch viel Spaß mit eurem kanadischen ''Gold''



Ist ne gute Idee. Lass uns doch mal überlegen welcher Termin da passen würde.

Grüße Micha


----------



## jo_jo (28. November 2012)

/Volumes/NO NAME/DCIM/108D7000/NOV_1893.JPG


----------



## moRReSSey (7. Dezember 2012)

Hallo liebe Aurum Gemeinde  ich hab n kleines Problem an meinem Aurum Dirt Rahmenkit von 2012.
Ich habe eine Truvativ Descendant Kurbelgarnitur mit dem Standard GXP Lager verbaut. Laut Anleitung (und so kenne ich es auch eigentlich nur) werden bei der 83mm Innenlagerbreite, je ein Spacer rechts und links eingebaut. Wenn ich das so mache fängt aber im 9. und 10. Gang das Schaltwerk (Shimano Zee mit 10fach Ultegra Kassette) an zu rattern und die Kette 'hüpft' vom unteren Schaltwerksröllchen, ansonsten läuft das Schaltwerk aber einwandfrei. Ich muss also, um die Kurbel weiter rauszuziehen, beide Spacer des Innenlagers nach rechts packen. Dadurch passt das untere Röllchen meiner MRP G2 nicht mehr in die Kettenlinie und muss durch Unterlegscheiben ebenfalls weiter rausgezogen werden. Und Schlussendlich ist durch die beiden Innenlagerspacer auf der rechten Seite die Belastung für die rechte Lagerschale größer, sodass diese schon nach 2 Fahrten laut anfängt zu knacken. 

Hat irgendwer ne Idee woran dieser Umstand liegen könnte?

EDIT: Schaltauge ist auch kerzengrade  falls es irgendwer darauf schieben will


----------



## _arGh_ (7. Dezember 2012)

du willst also eigtl erzählen, dass deine kettenlinie auf die letzten paar gänge nicht passt?

fahr einfach ein grösseres kb..


----------



## moRReSSey (7. Dezember 2012)

_arGh_ schrieb:


> fahr einfach ein grösseres kb..



36 wird wohl nich zu klein sein...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## jo_jo (7. Dezember 2012)

Ist normal auch drauf


----------



## Ghost-Boy (7. Dezember 2012)

is kurbel für 10 fach geeignet


----------



## moRReSSey (7. Dezember 2012)

nehme ich bei einer Truvativ Descendant mal an..ist eine von 2011


----------



## Irvine78 (7. Dezember 2012)

wie schaut denn die kettenlinie auf den mittleren gängen aus? grade oder schon extrem einseitig? wenn schief muss man halt mit spacern arbeiten, hilft alles nix. normal ist beim 83 innenlager doch 1 spacer rechts und 2 links? oder täusch ich mich grad, dürfte aber keinen einfluss auf die kettenlinie haben.
ist evtl. der untere arm deiner kefü nach innen gebogen, vielleicht zwängt er die kette/schaltwerk nach innen???


----------



## moRReSSey (7. Dezember 2012)

die kettenführung ist gerade, war nagelneu ausm karton. ich hab nur zwei spacer für das innenlager...und in der einbauanleitung ist für 83er Lager auch nur die Variante mit einem links und einem rechts zu finden.
naja es läuft jetzt so erstmal. vielleicht muss ich noch ein wenig rumtüfteln..


----------



## Freerider2109 (7. Dezember 2012)

Servus, fahr auch nen Dirt, bloß mit Full Saint. Habe aber noch nen Aurum 1 mit Descendant Kurbel. Ich guck mal wie es da ist, is ja schließlich auch 10-fach. 
Schaltauge haste gecheckt?!

@ Micha:

Wir sollten da mal einen Termin im ''Frühjahr'' machen. Ich denke so April/Mai wenn duftes Wetter ist. 
Vor allem würd ich vorschlagen, Willingen bissl zu düsen anstatt Winterberg....was meinst du/ihr?

So nen Aurum-Rider-Meet-and-Ride wäre ja echt bombe!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## moRReSSey (7. Dezember 2012)

Freerider2109 schrieb:


> .
> ...Schaltauge haste gecheckt?!



schaltauge ist absolut gerade


----------



## _arGh_ (8. Dezember 2012)

ja erzähl doch mal das wichtige: wie schaut die kettenlinie auf dem vorletzten gang aus und wie haste die umfassung am schaltwerk eingestellt für die letzten paar gänge?!


----------



## moRReSSey (8. Dezember 2012)

Die Kettenlinie ist in den letzten Gängen sehr schräg, im Prinzip etwas zu weit rechts. Die Umfassung habe ich nun so eingestellt, dass das Schaltwerk sehr weit nach hinten raus zeigt, also sehr steil steht.. so konnte ich dem Rattern schon ein wenig entgegenwirken. Das ist bis zum äußersten ausgereizt.


----------



## Stunt-beck (9. Dezember 2012)

Freerider2109 schrieb:


> Servus, fahr auch nen Dirt, bloß mit Full Saint. Habe aber noch nen Aurum 1 mit Descendant Kurbel. Ich guck mal wie es da ist, is ja schließlich auch 10-fach.
> Schaltauge haste gecheckt?!
> 
> @ Micha:
> ...



Mai fände ich nicht schlecht. Vielleicht an nem Feiertag. Dann könnte man Abends anreisen. Sich schonmal ein wenig beschnuppern und am nächsten Morgen um 9 an der Gondel stehen.

Grüße Micha

Ps: verrätst du mir wie du heißt?


----------



## Stunt-beck (9. Dezember 2012)

Hier meins, hat am Freitag seinen ersten Schnee gesehen.


----------



## Hoschiii (18. Dezember 2012)

Hallo...

habe das Thema gerade erst entdeckt und wollte gleich mal fragen welche Dämpferfeder ihr bei welchem Gewicht fahrt? Bin mir da noch nicht so einig.

Hier mein Aurum


----------



## NoX_Rider (19. Dezember 2012)

Also ich bin mit ner 300er unterwegs bei 73kg und bin sehr zufrieden!
Bei CC gibts auch ein Federrechner für unser Aurum, falls du das noch nicht weist


----------



## Stunt-beck (19. Dezember 2012)

NoX_Rider schrieb:


> Also ich bin mit ner 300er unterwegs bei 73kg und bin sehr zufrieden!
> Bei CC gibts auch ein Federrechner für unser Aurum, falls du das noch nicht weist



Wer oder was ist CC?


----------



## moRReSSey (19. Dezember 2012)

Cane Creek


----------



## Stunt-beck (20. Dezember 2012)

moRReSSey schrieb:


> Cane Creek



Danke da hätte ich auch selber drauf kommen können.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Irvine78 (29. Dezember 2012)

mein aurum für 2013


----------



## _arGh_ (30. Dezember 2012)

looks like a trek..


----------



## dr.juggles (5. Januar 2013)

nur noch schöner als ein trek 

hab mir selber eines gebraucht gekauft. 

bin 1,85m und habe das M. finde es aber doch recht kurz. 
meine knie stossen schon fast am lenker an im wiegetritt.
komme auch bei sprüngen immer arg frontlastig auf.

ich denke der L wäre besser gewesen.


----------



## jo_jo (5. Januar 2013)

Hab auch mit eins 185 zuerst ein m gehabt fahre jetzt aber auch ein aurum in l ist deutlich besser finde ich !


----------



## dr.juggles (5. Januar 2013)

zufällig jemand hier im forum, der seinen L rahmen gegen einen M rahmen tauschen würde?

mfg


----------



## Fufi7 (6. Januar 2013)

weiss jemand was für einen tune  beim vivid air man fürs aurum brauch. bzw. hat jemand erfahrung wie er im gegensatz zum ccdb funktioniert? habe bei ebay relativ günstig nen  air erstanden, aber mit low compression...denke es sollte eher mid oder  high sein? hat jemand mit umshimmen erfahrung? sonst schick ich ihn zu  sport import die machen das anscheinend für 35 euro. 
habe momentan noch ein banshee legend aber möchte evtl aufs aurum umsteigen im verlauf des jahres. danke


----------



## CDRacer (7. Januar 2013)

Laut der Rock Shox Tabelle sollte der Mid passen, wobei man vielfach liest, das schwerere Fahrer trotz dieser Empfehlung eher mit dem High-Tune glücklich werden.
Umshimmen kann ich leider nix zu sagen, steht bei mir beim Stahlfeder Vivid aber auch noch an.


----------



## russiancrm (16. Januar 2013)

heyho alle, hier ist mein norco


----------



## Freerider2109 (17. Januar 2013)

Bis auf den RockShox Aufkleber aufm Sitzrohr, schön gelungenes Aurum! 
Zu viel aufkleber lassen das bike dann nich ma so schön wirken, also is so meine meinung!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## flashr (20. Januar 2013)

Wollte hier mal die (subjektive) Meinung von euch hören, ob das Aurum 3 (2013) als Downhiller für einen Einsteiger geeignet wäre..
Bin auf der Suche nach einer günstigen einstiegsmöglichkeit, und da wirkt das aurum ziemlich unschlagbar  

Fahre nebenbei noch allmountain, deshalb kann ich mir nichts teureres leisten.. :/

Danke für eure Beratung und ride on

flashr


----------



## freeridersurfer (20. Januar 2013)

http://kleinanzeigen.ebay.de/anzeig...-downhiller-rockshox-boxxer/97006820-217-1524


ist günstig oder?


----------



## Fisch1982 (21. Januar 2013)

Hallo!
Auf alle Fälle, wichtig ist der Rahmen, und der is ja Hammer!
Bei der Ausstattung kannst du ja immer noch was ändern.
Aber erstmal alles gut.


----------



## flashr (21. Januar 2013)

Ok. Das klingt ja schon mal vielversprechend. Habe jedoch schon oft gelesen, dass das aurum eine reine "race-maschine" sei, und deshalb im park nicht so viel spass mache, und auch ziemlich straff sei.

Könnt ihr mir dazu eure eigenen Erfahrungen kurz schildern?

Danke aber für den link 
Gruss
flashr


----------



## _arGh_ (21. Januar 2013)

ach, das radl hat doch wirklich kurze streben, ist also schon von dem her recht wendig. höchstens der lenkwinkel ist ein biss racig flach.
die hinterbaukennlinie ist im endeffekt die gleiche wie bei den vorgängern dh-/aline-modellen. wie straff/soft das ganze ist, hängt von den verbauten federhärten/setups ab.

es gibt aber auch einstiegs-dhler, die wesentlich mehr fürs geld bieten.


----------



## fishbone121 (21. Januar 2013)

was genau wurd nochmal von '12 auf '13 verändert außer den Anschlagpuffern für die Gabel?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## _arGh_ (21. Januar 2013)

die untere dämpferaufnahme soll nicht mehr rissanfällig sein.


----------



## flashr (21. Januar 2013)

@ arGh
Welche alternativen Einstiegsmodelle meinst du dann? 
Bin offen für neue ideen


----------



## _arGh_ (21. Januar 2013)

direktversenderbikes wie zB young talent oder canyon.


----------



## RageLover (21. Januar 2013)

Propain Bikes - Propain Rage


----------



## Fisch1982 (21. Januar 2013)

Also ich würd`s Aurum nehmen.
Sieht man nicht so oft. 
Was du vielleicht noch in betracht ziehen könntest zwecks Entscheidung  ist der Hinterbau?? VPP,4 Gelenker.... 
Die Lenkwinkeln sind doch eh alle sehr ähnlich.


----------



## Fufi7 (21. Januar 2013)

RageLover schrieb:


> Propain Bikes - Propain Rage



hab das aurum zwar noch nicht, aber wenn man mal die geodaten des aurums und propains in M vergleicht, lässt vermuten dass das aurum um einiges wendiger ist. kürzere kettenstrebe, 2cm kürzerer radstand, 400g leichterer rahmen. 
ausserdem kannst du das aurum nach und nach immer leichter aufbauen...das machts auch nochmal wendiger vom handling
ich geb dem aurum 2013 auf jeden fall ne chance. 

@ flashr
denke dass das aurum eines der wenidigeren 200mm dh bikes ist. grade progressivität ist ja ein plus auf flacheren jumptrails in bikeparks....wie gesagt das sind mutmassungen, bitte korrigiert mich wenn ich da falschliege. 
wenn du angst hast dass es too much ist schau dir doch mal nach nem gebrauchten transition tr250 um oder andere mini dh bikes...das tr250, wäre das bike, wenn ich nur eins kaufen würde..doppebrücke kannst auch dort dran machen, aber soll sich wie ein go kart fahren.

auf pinkbike gibts nen ausführlichen bericht über das aurum 2 2012. hier ein ausschnitt..
Handling: Traction counts for a lot and the  Aurum's stiff frame coupled with supple suspension offer plenty of it.  The Aurum sticks to the ground better the harder it's pushed. The deeper  into the travel the frame goes, the better the rider's body position  becomes. Pushing into the bottom bracket through the feet exaggerates  this effect, as well as accelerates the bike.  While many DH bikes have a  decidedly 'dead' feel to riders of other disciplines of mountain  biking, the Aurum is responsive and quick, feeling light and nimble when  pumping over flowy trail. With suspension supple enough to absorb  crunchy fall foliage, the Aurum isn't going to offer the quickest  acceleration through the pedals, but pedalling isn't bad, nor great, but  pretty average in the world of big travel bikes. As plush as the Aurum  is, it's ground hugging capabilities do not totally dismiss it's playful  side. Riding the Aurum gives the rider a sense of power over the bike  that isn't typical of downhill machines. It has plenty of pop for  jumping, and certainly feels solid when touching back down, but it  doesn't have that quick, flickable feel of a short travel bike. The base  model Aurum 2 doesn't compete with top level pro race bikes for weight,  but it rides lighter than many more expensive, lighter offerings. It's  hard to call it a fun bike when we felt like serious bad asses while  riding it.

http://www.pinkbike.com/news/Norco-Aurum-2-Tested-2012.html


----------



## RageLover (21. Januar 2013)

Ich habe hier zufällig mitgelesen und es war ja nur ein Vorschlag von mir.  Ich bin ebenfalls Einsteiger im Downhillsport und habe mir vor kurzem ein Propain Rage II 2013 gekauft und finde es einfach nur geil. 

Wegen dem Handling: Die einen mögen eben etwas mehr Radstand, die anderen wiederrum etwas weniger. Dazu kann man sich nicht äußern.

Schön ist das Aurum auf jeden Fall. Trotzdem muss ich sagen, das das Preis/Leistungsverhältnis von Norco mich, als Einsteiger, nicht so angesprochen hat. Klar hat man einen guten Rahmen, aber wenn man mal das 2013er Aurum 3 anschaut (für diesen Preis) hat man an den restlichen Komponenten schon viel einbüßen müssen. Im Fahrwerk hätte eine Rock Shox Boxxer RC und ein Rock Shox Kage RC doch sicherlich mal drin sein können (Kleines Beispiel). Da kommen wiederrum mit der Zeit einige Extra-Kosten auf den Mann zu, wenn er aufrüsten möchte.

Aber es ist nur meine Meinung und ein kleiner Hinweis/Vorschlag.


Liebe Grüße


----------



## Fufi7 (21. Januar 2013)

RageLover schrieb:


> Ich habe hier zufällig mitgelesen und es war ja nur ein Vorschlag von mir.  Ich bin ebenfalls Einsteiger im Downhillsport und habe mir vor kurzem ein Propain Rage II 2013 gekauft und finde es einfach nur geil.
> 
> Wegen dem Handling: Die einen mögen eben etwas mehr Radstand, die anderen wiederrum etwas weniger. Dazu kann man sich nicht äußern.
> 
> ...



ist ja super dass dirs gefällt. klar ist immer geschmackssache, aber ich meinte er wär auf der suche nach einem wendigerem dh bike und da ist das rage evtl. im nachteil dem aurum gegenüber...aber das preis / leistungsverhältnis von propain ist wirklich super.


----------



## flashr (22. Januar 2013)

Fufi7 schrieb:


> @ flashr
> wenn du angst hast dass es too much ist schau dir doch mal nach nem gebrauchten transition tr250 um oder andere mini dh bikes...das tr250, wäre das bike, wenn ich nur eins kaufen würde..doppebrücke kannst auch dort dran machen, aber soll sich wie ein go kart fahren.
> 
> [/URL]



Hab ich mir auch angeschaut (mein jetztiges bike ist ein Transition covert ) Habe mir gedacht, ich frag einfach mal nach den Meinungen zum Aurum.

Ich hoffe dass ich dann im Frühling mal sowohl Aurum als auch (wenn möglich) ein Tr250 testfahren könnte...


----------



## Stunt-beck (22. Januar 2013)

Ich bin bis jetzt auch immer Freerider gefahren. Habe mir aber im Nov. ein Aurum 2 Bj. 2012 zugelegt. Das ist echt spitze, kann ich dir nur empfehlen. Wenn du mal schaust im Forum oder so im Netz findest du bestimmt eins das nicht so teuer ist.

Hier ist ein Testbericht vom Aurum;


http://www.mtb-news.de/news/2012/07...disches-sparmodell-auf-gold-kurs-fahrbericht/


Grüße Micha


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## fishbone121 (24. Januar 2013)

Meint ihr mit 1,82m sollte ich eher n Aurum in L oder M nehmen? Hier auf der Website steht M nur bis 178cm, deswegen bin ich jetzt etwas verunsichert. Mags eben gern verspielt und wendig  http://www.evanscycles.com/products/norco/aurum-le-2013-mountain-bike-ec041214


----------



## Nukem49 (25. Januar 2013)

Hey fishbone121!
Vielleicht hilft dir das hier weiter:
http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=585338
is ne kleine Aufstellung wer hier im Forum wie groß ist und welchen Rahmen fährt.
Vielleicht kannst du dich ja mit jemand in Verbindung setzen der ungefähr deine Maße hat.


----------



## Axalp (25. Januar 2013)

fishbone121 schrieb:


> Meint ihr mit 1,82m sollte ich eher n Aurum in L oder M nehmen? Hier auf der Website steht M nur bis 178cm, deswegen bin ich jetzt etwas verunsichert. Mags eben gern verspielt und wendig  http://www.evanscycles.com/products/norco/aurum-le-2013-mountain-bike-ec041214



Ich bin 1.83 und M passt mir sehr gut. 

Zum Thema Fahrverhalten: Was mir am Aurum sehr gut gefällt ist gerade die Ausgewogenheit zwischen Laufruhe und Agilität. 
Es fährt sich weder nervös, noch in irgendeiner Art träge.
Man spürt sehr deutlich, dass das Bike je besser funktioniert, desto höher die Geschwindigkeit ist. 

Mir war am Anfang die tiefe Front zu race-lastig, ja fast unangenehm. Mittels Spacer/Vorbau-Anpassung ist das jetzt kein Thema mehr.

Vom Fahrwerk bekommt man sehr gut Feedback vom Untergrund.
Es gibt bestimmt weichere Hinterbauten, aber von übermäßig straff würde ich beim Aurum nicht sprechen wollen. 
Ich habe allerdings mit Absicht auch kein weiches Set-up.

Letztlich kommt es aus meiner Sicht auf die persönlichen Vorlieben an.
Über Einzelmeinungen zu pauschalisieren sollte man nicht, sondern einfach viele Bikes Probe fahren.


----------



## Freerider2109 (27. Januar 2013)

Kurzes Statement von mir:

Bin von 2009 bis 2012 Co-Sponsoring gefahren für Scott und hatte jedes jahr nen neues Gambler. Doch dann hab ich mich aus dem Race-Bereich zurückgezogen und mir ein Aurum Team Dirt Rahmen gekauft. 
Bin 1.83/1.84 groß und bin auf einem M Rahmen unterwegs. 
Eins kann ich dir sagen, laufruhig, agil und wendig. Da kommt das 2012 Gambler nicht mit! 
Zudem ist der Rahmen schön leicht, sodass man eine super Möglichkeit hat, auch aus einem Einsteiger-Aurum noch ein bisschen was rauszuholen, wenn man das möchte.

Zudem kaufst du mit Norco auch ein Stück Canada für dich nach Hause finde ich. Ich bin kein Freund von Versenderbikes auch wenn die Ausstattung noch so gut und der Preis noch so billig ist. 
Ich stell mir da immer die Frage, wenn das Scott, Intense, Norco, Cube usw. usw. es auch könnten, warum machen die's nicht?! 
Dann kommt noch dazu, so ist jedenfalls meine Meinung, dass wenn ich mir ein Rad kaufe, dass nicht genau die gleiche ausstattung und rad noch 100 mal im park rumfährt. 
Finde nämlich das z.B Young Talent z.B sehr sehr krass geworden ist. Jeder 2. Fährt so nen Bike ebenfalls ist es auch mit Specialized und Canyon. 


Also falls du noch nen Aurum suchst, ich habe noch eins.
Ein Aurum 1 von 2012 statt 4299 für 3499 in Gr. M

Also ich kann dir nur wärmstens ein Aurum empfehlen. Bei mir kam noch dazu, dass ich den Rahmen damals blind gekauft habe und keine Probefahrten machen konnte. 
Es ist eines der Bike's , wo es heißt drauf setzen, für Anfänger und Pro geeignet und ein super wohlfühl-kick bekommen. 

Das 'Gold' ist einfach der Hammer. Selten s für ein Bike geschwärmt wie für ein Aurum! 

Ich stand unten in WB am Lift ud neben mit ein V10 Fahrer. Er fragte, ob er mal Probesitzen dürfte. Er hat sich drauf gesetzt und meinte, wow sattes Fahrwerk fast so wie bei meinem V10! 

ALSO RAUF AUF'S AURUM UND LOSFAHREN!
Jeder der meint es wäre nur eine Racerakete liegt falsch, das Bike ist eine super Allzweckwaffe!


----------



## Stunt-beck (28. Januar 2013)

Freerider2109 schrieb:


> Kurzes Statement von mir:
> 
> Bin von 2009 bis 2012 Co-Sponsoring gefahren für Scott und hatte jedes jahr nen neues Gambler. Doch dann hab ich mich aus dem Race-Bereich zurückgezogen und mir ein Aurum Team Dirt Rahmen gekauft.
> Bin 1.83/1.84 groß und bin auf einem M Rahmen unterwegs.
> ...


----------



## _arGh_ (28. Januar 2013)

Freerider2109 schrieb:


> Ich stand unten in WB am Lift ud neben mit ein V10 Fahrer. Er fragte, ob er mal Probesitzen dürfte. Er hat sich drauf gesetzt und meinte, wow sattes Fahrwerk fast so wie bei meinem V10!


lol ey, hab sowieso ne neue signatur gebraucht..


----------



## Freerider2109 (28. Januar 2013)

Jaa klar ist es in diesem sinne quatsch was er gemacht hat. Nur ging es darum, um das draufsetzen-und-wohlfühlen Thema. 
Das sowas immer einstellungssache ist, is von mit halt bissl blöd geschrieben .

Aber wenn du uns gerne vollem glückes erzählen möchtest, das du eine neue Signatur hast, freut mich das für dich doch um so mehr. 

Wie sehr ich doch Foren liebe, mit solch glücklichen menschen


----------



## _arGh_ (29. Januar 2013)

ohne ibc würd einem schon weng was fehlen..


----------



## werwurm (29. Januar 2013)

ich muss aber zugeben, auch darüber geschmunzelt zu haben. Habe mir bloss den Kommentar verkniffen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## dirtysemmel (30. Januar 2013)

Hey Leute! Warte noch ein paar Tage auf mein Aurum 2, bis es kommt...
Da werksseitig ne 400er Feder dran ist, ich aber gute 100 kg wiege, benötige ich wohl ne stärkere?! Schätze, ne 550er oder sogar ne 600er?!
Könnt Ihr mir´n Tip geben, wie das ist? Bin DH-Einsteiger und kenne mich mit den Federgrößen / Stärken / Bezeichnungen noch nicht so aus (200x3,25 z.B...) 
Was bedeutet da was?! 
Danke für Eure Lehrstunde...


----------



## Nukem49 (30. Januar 2013)

Guck mal hier:
http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=617422


----------



## Irvine78 (30. Januar 2013)

die vordere zahl gibt an wieviel kraft man benötigt um die feder zusammezudrücken. die hintere zahl gibt an wie weit man die feder zusammendrücken kann bevor die einzelnen windungen aufeinander schlagen.

ist jetzt mal ne grobe und hoffentlich verständliche erklärung, wenn du es ganz genau wissen willst, sufu benutzen.

ich schätz bei 100 kg benötigst du eine 500 x 3.0 feder, wenn du n straffes fahrwerk magst dann ne 550 x 3.0

gruß


----------



## Spielzeug (30. Januar 2013)

Als DH Einsteiger würd ich dir eine etwas weichere Feder ans herz legen. als 500-550 würde sicher als erstes mal reichen, wenn du dann schneller und besser fährt kannst etwas höher gehen. 

550Nm (Newtonmeter) x 3.25" (Zoll) also Kraft x Hub 

Hier kannst du deine Federhärte auch ausrechnen lassen, wobei das aber mit vorsicht zu geniesen ist. 

http://www.tftunedshox.com/info/spring_calculator.aspx

grüsse

P.S. wenn du dein bike bei nem vernünftigen Händler kaufst passt der dir das bike normalerweise auf den Gewicht an. also ich würd erst mal mit ihm verhandeln bevor du einer feder kaufst.


----------



## dirtysemmel (30. Januar 2013)

Super, danke für die Info. Hab drauf gesessen, hab aber zwecks rahmengröße das Bike bei boardx im Netz bestellt. Wieso is das mit Vorsicht zu genießen?


----------



## Irvine78 (30. Januar 2013)

weil der federhärtenrechner von tftuned meines erachtens zu weich anzeigt.

fang einfach mit ner 500er feder an, wenns zu hart ist kaufst ne weichere, wenns zu weich ist kaufst ne härtere.  die meisten hier fahren räder im 2000 + preissegment, da sollte man sich das fahrwerk wegen ner 30 eur feder nicht ruinieren.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## dirtysemmel (30. Januar 2013)

Das seh ich auch so... Danke dir!


----------



## BIKESTARR (10. Februar 2013)

Hallo! 

Kann mir jemand sagen, was für eine feder in der RS Boxxer vom Norco aurum II von 2012 in "M" verbaut ist?


----------



## Irvine78 (10. Februar 2013)

ne medium feder.

soweit ich weis ist in jeder boxxer ab werk die medium feder verbaut. norco passt die federn meines wissens nach nicht an die rahmengröße an. in meinem M von 2013 ist ne medium feder. ich bin mir recht sicher, dass das 2012 auch schon so war.


----------



## Nukem49 (10. Februar 2013)

Ja! Kann ich bestätigen! In meinem 2012er war ne rote Feder drin, also medium.


----------



## BIKESTARR (10. Februar 2013)

Vielen Dank


----------



## Fabian93 (11. Februar 2013)

Wenn die Boxxer zu hart ist dürfte es eher an fehlendem Schmieröl liegen als an der Feder


----------



## CDRacer (11. Februar 2013)

Irvine78 schrieb:


> ne medium feder.
> 
> soweit ich weis ist in jeder boxxer ab werk die medium feder verbaut. norco passt die federn meines wissens nach nicht an die rahmengröße an. in meinem M von 2013 ist ne medium feder. ich bin mir recht sicher, dass das 2012 auch schon so war.



Da muss ich insofern widersprechen, dass in meinem 2012er Aurum in Rahmengröße L eine harte Boxxer-Feder verbaut war, bei dem M Rahmen dürfte aber tatsächlich eine mittlere Feder drin sein.


----------



## BIKESTARR (11. Februar 2013)

Fabian93 schrieb:


> Wenn die Boxxer zu hart ist dürfte es eher an fehlendem Schmieröl liegen als an der Feder



ich wiege aber nur 65kg und die rote feder ist ja von 72-81kg, also viel
zu hart. Nach Gewissheit eine rote zu haben, wollte ich eigentlich die 
gelbe haben. Trotzdem danke 

edit: ich meine ich habe jetzt gewissheit eine rote zu haben 
Danke nochmal


----------



## _arGh_ (11. Februar 2013)

ja schraub halt auf und schau rein..


----------



## fishbone121 (11. Februar 2013)

Hey jungs, Ich brauch dringend eine Entscheidungshilfe!!
Ich stehe vor dieses 2 Aurums: 











So. Mir gefallen beide echt mega gut. Das blaue, würde allerdings ohne Boxxer WC kommen, sondern mit ner r2c2. Der Rahmen ist 2012, allerdings kommmen alle Parts vom 13er Aurum 1 oder was das war, bis auf die Laufräder, dann direkt neu hier dran... 

Das grüne allerdings ist der '13 LE Rahmen, glaub eig. noch gar nicht erhältlich aber der Typ is gesponsert und hat jetzt n neuen Sponsor... Mit 12er Boxxer WC, neuen x0 Bremsen und x0 Kurbel, x0 Schaltwerk (nicht aufm Bild) und ccdb, allerdings ohne titanfeder!!  Das Problem ist: Die Boxxer bräuchte frisches Öl, n neuer Steuersatz müsste rein, hinten müssten 2 Speichen ersetzt werden und das Laufrad zentriert, die Bremsen montiert und evtl. die Leitungen gekürzt und ich glaube auch noch ne neue Bremsscheibe... 

Preislich bieten beide mir den gleichen Preis an :/ Ich weiß jetzt echt für was ich mich entscheiden soll, bin für jede Hilfe dankbar


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Fufi7 (11. Februar 2013)

fishbone121 schrieb:


> Hey jungs, Ich brauch dringend eine Entscheidungshilfe!!
> Ich stehe vor dieses 2 Aurums:
> 
> 
> ...



klar irgendwo ne schwierige entscheidung...also wenn du null bock hast auf steuersatz einpressen und die restmontage musste den dirtrahmen (2012) nehmen.

ich persönlich würde mich aber für den 2013er LE entscheiden...ich hol mir den glaub auch...finde ihn einfach nur PORN O!!!!

is der norco schriftzug da normalerwejse nicht weiss...schwarz evtl teamfarbe??

und die titanfeder nachzurüsten ist glaub weniger aufwand als sich eine wc anzuschaffen...vor allem die ganzen xo parts...kannste dan richtig leicht aufbauen. hast nen link zu den angeboten, wegen der kompletten austattun g und den preisen...keine angst ich schnapps dir nicht weg ;-) oder kopier die komplette austattung hier rein. also was für laufradsätze usw... cheers.


----------



## fishbone121 (11. Februar 2013)

Ausstattung grün:
die meisten teile sind von 2012(oder neuer), rahmen 2013.
dazu fabrikneue avid X0 bremsen r/f

Rahmen: Norco Aurum 2013 Grösse M
Dämpfer: Cane Creek DB Feder350
Gabel: RockShox Boxxer WC
Kurbel: Sram X0 (nicht wie auf bild)
Schaltwerk: Sram X0
Bremsen h/v: Sram X0 (nicht wie auf bild)
Lenker: Easton Carbon
Pedalen: Nukeproof
Naben: Easton Havoc (neue Lager)
Felge h.: Sunn A.D.D.
Felge v.: Easton Havoc


Ausstattung blau: Einfach alle parts des '13er aurums 1, bis auf ccdb, Laufräder und irgendwas.. D.h.: 
Specs:
- Felgen/jantes: Sun Inferno 29 welded rim
- Reifen/tires: Maxxis Minion DHF 26 x 2.50 super tacky
- Nabe/moyeux: Sun Jumping Flea , 20 mm, 157 x 12 mm
- Speichen/rayons: DT Comp butted stainless spokes
- Schalthebel/: Shimano Saint rear 10 speed 
- Wechsel/dérailleur: Shimano Saint short cage
- Kassette/cassette: Shimano Tiagra 10 speed 11-28T
- Kurbel/manifelles: Truvativ Decendant DH single 36T 83 mm shell
- Pedale/pédale: -
- Kette/chaine: Shimano HG54 10 speed chain
- Sattelstütze/tige de selle: Norco Lite two bolt seattpost
- Sattel/selle: WTB Silverado Race SL
- Steuersatz/jeu de direction: Cane Creek 40
- Vorbau/potence: Easton Havoc bolt on direct mount 35mm
- Lenker/guidon: Easton Havoc DH bar 800 mm
- Bremsen/freînes: Shimano Saint, 200 mm rotor 


Würde allerdings das Bike zu meinem Händler geben und dort Steuersatz, zentrieren und frisches Öl in die Boxxer machen lassen... 
Problem ist, bei beiden Bikes wär ich so ziemlich pleite, da würden die Extrakosten beim Händler dann echt kritisch werden  
Stimmt, fällt mir auch grad auf.. normalerweise ist er weiß


----------



## BIKESTARR (11. Februar 2013)

Ich würde das grüne nehmen, weil
-geile farbe
-xo dh ist leichter und hochwertiger als saint
-xo dh kurbel viel besser als descendant und leichter
-lrs teurer
-gabel wc statt r2c2

Es kann sein, dass ich mich verlesen habe oder irgendwas komplett falsch verstehe


----------



## _arGh_ (11. Februar 2013)

@Fishbone:
das ist voll der käse, den letzten pfennig schon für die anschaffung rauszuschmeissen. an einem dhrad, das auch wirkl gefahren wird, musst du die ganze zeit iwas machen/ersetzen.

zu den modellen: nimm das 2013er. mit dem biste auf der relativ sicheren seite, dass sich nicht iwo doch noch ein riss findet..


----------



## Fufi7 (11. Februar 2013)

fishbone121 schrieb:


> Ausstattung grün:
> die meisten teile sind von 2012(oder neuer), rahmen 2013.
> dazu fabrikneue avid X0 bremsen r/f
> 
> ...



ja die austattung des 2013er ist besser...schnell beim shop vorbeigehen und den steuersatz einpressen lassen sollte dich nicht in den bankrott treiben. lrs zentrieren ebenso wenig. wo musst denn öl reinfüllen...nur die hauptkammer?? bin selber kein gabelservicehirsch, aber öl nachfüllen is kein act. 

wo liegen die denn preislich?? wenn keine grosse differenz, dann das LE auf jeden fall.

gehste halt fürn monat oder 2 nen bisschen jobben am abend oder so...bis du wieder einigermassen normal leben kannst. im sommer wirds wieder teuer...eben mit den ersatzteilen, bikeparktickets und benzingeld


----------



## fishbone121 (12. Februar 2013)

Okay danke Leute. 
Wir wird bei beiden genau derselbe Preis angeboten, den ich hier jetzt aber nicht preisgeben muss  

Meine Bedenken lagen eher darin, dass beim LE noch einige Sachen zu machen sind, die Teile großteils auch schon gebraucht wurden, während das blaue mit komplett neuen 2013er parts (Saint etc.) vom 13er Aurum 1 ausgestattet wird... Somit eig. nur n gebrauchter Rahmen und Laufräder und sonst komplett alles neu  Aber werd mich dann denke ich auch fürs LE entscheiden


----------



## Benny19 (12. Februar 2013)

@Fishbone
habe mir das 2013 LE live angesehen. wurde wohl schon ziemlich hart rangenommen, ist einiges zu investieren. Habe nicht zugeschlagen - Rahmen hat auch noch einen fetten Kratzer - wohl nur Schönheitsfehler - aber bei dem Preis war mir das too much


----------



## fishbone121 (12. Februar 2013)

@_Benny19_
Echt jetzt? Genau dasselbe wie das auf dem Bild? Irgendwo in der Schweiz? 
Rahmen hat doch nur diesen Kratzer beim N vom Norco oder nicht? Naja sind mehr als die Sachen zu machen, die ich oben schon genannt habe?


----------



## DHRc (18. Februar 2013)

sollte es mit den 2012 aurum rahmen probleme geben-rahmen bzw verarbeitungsprobleme-risse usw?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Freerider2109 (18. Februar 2013)

Hab nen dirt-frame und no problemos!!


----------



## jo_jo (18. Februar 2013)

Hatte nen riss im aurum 2 von 2012. Kenne noch jemsnd der auch einen drinn hat.


----------



## DHRc (18. Februar 2013)

okay dann muss ich mir das nocheinmal überlegen mit dem rahmenkauf.hm.


----------



## jo_jo (18. Februar 2013)

Würd aber trotzdem ein aurum kaufen. Das rad ist einfach der hammer und norco ist sehr kulant !!


----------



## _arGh_ (18. Februar 2013)

jo_jo schrieb:


> Hatte nen riss im aurum 2 von 2012. Kenne noch jemsnd der auch einen drinn hat.


wo waren die risse?


----------



## jo_jo (18. Februar 2013)

An der schweissnaht zwischen tretlager und dämpferaufnahme . Nen ganz kleiner riss


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Don-Schlumpfo (18. Februar 2013)

jo_jo schrieb:


> An der schweissnaht zwischen tretlager und dämpferaufnahme . Nen ganz kleiner riss



Kannst du oder jemand anders vielleicht ein Bild hochladen, wo genau sich der riss befindet, falls er vorhanden ist, gerade einen kleinen riss übersieht man ja schnell 
Danke schonmal


----------



## jo_jo (18. Februar 2013)

So hier mal ein bild von der stelle den riss sieht man aber nicht. hab kein foto davon gemacht.


----------



## _arGh_ (18. Februar 2013)

markier die stelle doch iwie noch rot..


----------



## jo_jo (18. Februar 2013)

so nochmal in etwas näher riss ist kaum zusehen hinter der schweisnaht.


----------



## jo_jo (18. Februar 2013)

sorry ist mim handy fotografiert meine kamera is kaputt grad :/


----------



## DHRc (19. Februar 2013)

ja denke auch das es ein sehr guter rahmen ist-aber die antworten über fehler bzw risse sprechen auch für sich bei den 2012 modellen.
ginge um den 2012 dirt rahmen in large.


----------



## Freerider2109 (19. Februar 2013)

Wenn du danach gehst wo was nicht reißen kann....dann viel spaß. 
Bin 3 jahre jedes jahr nen neues Gambler gefahren, da musste ich mi jedes jahr anhören: UUUND IST DEINE KETTENSTREBE AUCH SCHON GERISSEN/GEBROCHEN?! 
Hatte solche Probleme dort nie. So ist es bei anderen auch...und wofür gibt es denn die Garantie, dass du Ersatz für deinen Schaden bekommst?! Wenn man sich intensiver mit solchen sache beschäftigt, gibt es auch Demos, wo Risse entstanden sind....also nicht so viel Gedanken darüber machen und ein Aurum kaufen!!!!

Beste Rad was ich bisher gefahren bin!


----------



## jo_jo (19. Februar 2013)

Sehe ich genauso. Bestes rad was ich je gefahren bin !


----------



## DHRc (19. Februar 2013)

ok-demo oder aurum frame.


----------



## Stunt-beck (19. Februar 2013)

DHRc schrieb:


> ok-demo oder aurum frame.



Aurum welch eine Frage


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## BIKESTARR (19. Februar 2013)

Aurum, bestes rad, was ich bisher gefahren bin.
ich bin auch mehrere demos gefahren


----------



## jo_jo (19. Februar 2013)

Abgesehen davon hat fast jeder zweite sonen blödes demo


----------



## rider_x (19. Februar 2013)

genau


----------



## DHRc (19. Februar 2013)

wo bekommt man denn immoment noch ein 2012 rahmen wenn möglich die dirt edition in large?gerne auch via pm.


----------



## jo_jo (19. Februar 2013)

Gar net ...


----------



## Don-Schlumpfo (19. Februar 2013)

Meiner scheint auch gerissen zu sein, hab meinem Händler Bescheid gegeben innerhalb von 5 Minuten hieß es ich soll Bilder machen und es gibt nen neuen, also Service echt Top


----------



## Fufi7 (26. Februar 2013)

Hi ich hoffe mich ab MÃ¤rz auch zu den glÃ¼cklichen aurum le 2013 rahmenbesitzern freuen zu dÃ¼rfen.
Habe gerade ein kleines reifendebakel, ich hoffe, dass mir jemand kurz und knapp antworten kann ohne dass im thread ne mega diskussion losgetreten wird.

Bis jetzt hab ich noch ein banshee legend.
Laufradsatz: Flow ztr mit BOR Naben ca. 1750g.
Reifen: Onza Ibex DH
Habe mir 1kg am bike gespart mit neuem laufradsatz und reifenkombiâ¦4 Monate gefahren.
Jetzt zum Problem. 
Bin in vielen bikeparks unterwegs gewesen (lac blanc, livgno, chatel, les gets, morgins)

Anfangs mit reifen und geringem gewicht sehr zufriedenâ¦grip gut, nie irgendwelche platten. 
2-3 durchschlÃ¤ge wegen fahrfehlerâ¦dellen in felgen, klar leichtbau, aber keine platten.
Dann saisonendspurt in lac blanc und todtnau. In 2 bikeparktagen 4 platten. Lrs kombi ca. 3-4 monate im einsatz.
Besonders 2 platten in 2 abfahrten hintereinander letzter tag in todtnau..
Bikeshop hat gemerkt dass lager der BOR nabe im eimer sind (leichtbau verleiten lassen)â¦sollte aber nichts mit platten zu tun haben, oder!?
Fahre meistens 2 bar hinten und 1.8 vorne (75-80kg) seit 3 jahren und war nie ein grosses problem.
A) Ist der verschleiss am hinterreifen fÃ¼r die hÃ¶here anzahl platten verantwortlich?
B) Lagerdefekt und unrundem lauf irgendwie?
C) Keine ahnung

Hinterreifenfrageâ¦fÃ¼r mÃ¶glichst allround. FrÃ¼her auf minions unterwegsâ¦fast nie platten, aber geringeres gewicht ist manchmal verlockend

1) Nochmals frischer onza ibex (super gewicht und super grip)
2) High roller 2 (wiederum etwas geringeres gewicht als andere) oder HR 1? 
3) Ardent 2.4 3c (hÃ¶heres volumen)
4) Conti rubber queen 2.4
HÃ¶heres volumen mit ardent und RQ hab ich mir gedacht, da ich auf meinem scott voltage bei meinem wiedereinstieg ins bikeparkfahren, mit 2.4 maxxis advantage single ply weniger platten hatte..allerdings fahr ich jetzt auch schneller/hÃ¤rter

Sorry jetzt wurde es doch etwas mehrâ¦aber danke schonmal


----------



## Don-Schlumpfo (26. Februar 2013)

Ziemlich sicher (A).
Und als neuen Reifen würde ich an deiner stelle mal den Highroller 2 probieren vr+hr Dual ply vorne 42a hinten 60a ich hatte letzte Saison wenn ich mich nicht täusche nur einen einzigen Platten und das wäre mir in dem Moment wahrscheinlich mit jedem Reifen passiert


----------



## saintvsdiabolus (26. Februar 2013)




----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## _arGh_ (26. Februar 2013)

Fufi7 schrieb:


> Habe gerade ein kleines reifendebakel, ich hoffe, dass mir jemand kurz und knapp antworten kann ohne dass im thread ne mega diskussion losgetreten wird.


kauf dir vernünftige reifen: mit hr2 könntest sogar dein leichtbaugewissen beruhigen.. 

 @saintvsdiabolus: sehr schick! die schwarze 888 mit den decals passt sehr gut.


----------



## Freerider2109 (26. Februar 2013)

Habe Vorne Muddy Mary Dh und hinten seit kurzem Hans Dampf. Beide auf Tubeless! Luftdruck meist um die 1,6 bis 1,8 bar! Durchschlag null, Reifenpannen Null!!! Ich vertraue nur noch in Schwalbe Produkte!


----------



## Freerider2109 (26. Februar 2013)

Für Alle die es noch nicht gelesen haben im norco-bikes-forum! 


Stunt-beck und ich wollen am 01.Mai in Willingen ein Aurumtreffen veranstalten. Sicher wäre es ne tolle Sache wenn dort ein ganzer Train Aurum´s runter fährt. Es soll eine lockere Zusammenkunft sein. Andere Norco-Fahrer sind natürlich auch willkommen. 
Treffen würden wir uns entweder Abends am 30.04. oder morgens am Lift.

Wir werden Dienstags Abends schon dort sein und dort im Wohnwagen übernachten. Wir könnten dann schonmal uns etwas kennen lernen und zusammen grillen oder ne Pizza essen.

Es wäre schön wenn sich viele finden die mit uns zusammen in Willingen ihr Aurum rocken wollen. 


Hierzu wurde ein extra Thread aufgemacht----->

Aurum Treffen


----------



## Fufi7 (26. Februar 2013)

_arGh_ schrieb:


> kauf dir vernünftige reifen: mit hr2 könntest sogar dein leichtbaugewissen beruhigen..
> 
> @_saintvsdiabolus_: sehr schick! die schwarze 888 mit den decals passt sehr gut.




@_saintvsdiabolus
einfach nur wow...und sehr gelungener aufbau.

der HR 2 wiegt doch auch um die 1260g? oder fährst du faltreifen biem DH? clutch hört sich noch interessant an. 

hans dampf...meinst du den super gravity bei ca. 1000g. das hält!? mit den dellen kann ich tubeless wahrscheinlich vergessen. 

aber danke an alle ich muss mal schauen._


----------



## _arGh_ (26. Februar 2013)

bloss keine faltreifen..

hr2 fallen wohl noch recht leicht aus.
ist aber andererseits auch relativ: das gewicht hat da ja einen zweck..


----------



## Fufi7 (27. Februar 2013)

OK anderes thema...unterrohrschutz...wer hat da was patentes...
- würde der Trekunterrohrschutz passen (vielleciht is der heiss verformbar)
- ich dachte wenn selber basteln entweder aus carbon oder was mit thermoplaste + heissluftfön und schön lack druff.

für vorschläge und fotos wäre cih dankbar!!

gruss


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Irvine78 (27. Februar 2013)

nimm einfach normale lackschutzfolie von foliatec oder bikeshield. wiegt auch net soviel ;-)


----------



## Nukem49 (27. Februar 2013)

Ich hab einen alten Reifen zerschnitten und ca. 1/4 davon mit Kabelbinder am Unterrohr befestigt. Über die Optik lässt sich streiten...mir gefällts.


----------



## BIKESTARR (27. Februar 2013)

nimm einfach normale 3m folie


----------



## radbar.ch (5. März 2013)

Hallo zusammen 

Hier die Nachricht an alle die noch immer nach einem Aurum 2013 suchen das zu testen ist. Bei uns stehen die Bikes zum testen bereit.

Bikergruss Urs radbar.ch


----------



## stskate (6. März 2013)

Hallo
Baue gerade einen Aurum 2012er Rahmen auf und steh vor der Entscheidung Cane Creek DB Air oder DB Coil. 

Hat schon wer Erfahrungen mit dem DB Air im Aurum gemacht??


----------



## dr.juggles (12. März 2013)

aurum´s in action

[ame="http://vimeo.com/56075210"]Alpine Gravity Fox Norco Team video 2012 on Vimeo[/ame]


----------



## Freerider2109 (12. März 2013)

Geiles Video. Schön zu sehen, das die das LE-Komplett Bike haben. Schade, dass es dieses bike hier in germany nicht zu kaufen gibt.....wäre sofort meins!

@ stskate: hab nur mit dem normalen. und das ist echt Bombe! mit dem Air kenn ich hier keinen. Aber du könntest ja unser Testdude werden. Erfahrungen usw. einbringen  wäre Top!


----------



## dr.juggles (12. März 2013)

hoffe mein le rahmen kommt ende märz wie angekündigt


----------



## Freerider2109 (12. März 2013)

Du glückspilz, ich versuch krampfhaft noch einen in M zu bekommen! In S und L sind welche verfügbar aber in M.....puuh. Ich hoff ich bekomm einen, dann verkauf ich meine Dirt Edition!


----------



## Fufi7 (12. März 2013)

dr.juggles schrieb:


> hoffe mein le rahmen kommt ende märz wie angekündigt



mein händler hatte letzte woche noch keine infos...ende märz also?! hoffen wirs, aber bei sowas muss man manchmal geduldig sein.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## fishbone121 (12. März 2013)

Oh man, ich hab mir das LE Bike aus der Schweiz gekauft und schwupsdiwups n Brief vom Zollamt bekommen. Gestern also hingefahren mit 50â¬ in der Tasche, die holen mir den Karton mit Bike und stellen ihn neben mich, so das macht dann 1600â¬ ZollgebÃ¼hren. Oh man  Total vercheckt diese ganze Zollsache  Werd wohl die Annahme verweigern mÃ¼ssen, das Rad wieder auf meine Kosten zurÃ¼ck in die Schweiz zu seinem Besitzer schicken lassen, um dann nur fÃ¼r den Versand 80â¬ ausgegeben zu haben... Oh man, so einige unnÃ¶tige Aktion  Am meisten regt mich aber auf, dass das Rad schon direkt neben mir stand!!! und jetzt wieder zurÃ¼ck geht.. :/ Naja, thats life, dann mach ich mich mal wieder vom neuen auf die Suche


----------



## Freerider2109 (12. März 2013)

Warum fährst du nicht rüber in die schweiz und fährst da ne runde un nimmst das bike im Auto mit zurück? Wenn se dich anhalten, ist es ein rad was du auch mit in die schweiz genommen hast. Was hast du denn gespart bei dem bike das du es in der schweiz gekauft hast?


----------



## BIKESTARR (12. März 2013)

zur not hältst du eben am rand an und fährst durch ein bisschen schlamm.


----------



## fishbone121 (12. März 2013)

Freerider2109 schrieb:


> Warum fährst du nicht rüber in die schweiz und fährst da ne runde un nimmst das bike im Auto mit zurück? Wenn se dich anhalten, ist es ein rad was du auch mit in die schweiz genommen hast. Was hast du denn gespart bei dem bike das du es in der schweiz gekauft hast?




Naja besonders viel gespaart hab ich jetzt glaub ich eigentlich nicht, vlt. 500 oder so, hab das nicht genauer überprüft... Hauptgrund war einfach nur, dass ich den LE Rahmen in Deutschland noch nicht gefunden hatte und ihn eben von da gekauft habe... Und dabei die Sache mit dem Zoll eben komplett verrafft 



BIKESTARR schrieb:


> zur not hältst du eben am rand an und fährst durch ein bisschen schlamm.



Ist eh schon gebraucht... Aber such momentan noch irgendne andere Lösung, als mich auf die Reise in die Schweiz zu machen... Außerdem wär das ganze ja dann irgendwie n Fall von Steuerhinterziehung, das wollen wir ja nicht


----------



## BIKESTARR (12. März 2013)

ihr könntet euch in der mitte treffen, wenn der verkäufer einverstanden ist.


----------



## stskate (12. März 2013)

@ stskate: hab nur mit dem normalen. und das ist echt Bombe! mit dem Air kenn ich hier keinen. Aber du könntest ja unser Testdude werden. Erfahrungen usw. einbringen  wäre Top![/QUOTE]


Hmmm, bin immer noch am überlegen, Aufbau startet nächste Woche. Hatte den DB Air in einem Propain Rage. Wenn das SetUp stimmt funktioniert er schon top. 
Ich halte euch auf dem laufenden


----------



## fishbone121 (13. März 2013)

Meint ihr mit 1,81m kann man schon den large Frame fahren?


----------



## dr.juggles (13. März 2013)

ich bin 1,85m und mir war der M einfach zu kompakt.
bin aber noch auf keinem L gesessen.
hoffe der passt mir dann besser.


----------



## Freerider2109 (13. März 2013)

Ich fahre mit 1.83/1.84m nen M Frame! Nur kann man es pauschal leider nicht so sagen, da ja der Körperbau entscheidend ist. Ich saß auf nem L und hab mich gefühlt wie aufm Rennrad(im übertriebenen Sinne)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## BIKESTARR (13. März 2013)

ich bin ca. 1,80 und fahre m
wenn du nicht mehr wächst würde ich m nehmen. 
Kommt aber auch ein wenig aufs einsatzgebiet und das wohlfühlen auf der größe an.
wenn du eher highspeed dh ratterst würde ich l wegen der laufruhe nehmen.
wenn du aber eher auf freeride strecken unterwegs bist oder verspieltes handling magst
würde ich m nehmen.


----------



## Freerider2109 (13. März 2013)

Jepp so sehe ich das auch. Einfach bissl schauen. gut ich muss dazu sagen, habe durch meinen Cane Creek Angle Set nochmal 1° mehr drin. Das Bike hat ne super Laufruhe und ist dazu noch schön verspielt. 
Wie BIKESTARR schon sagt, musst einfach dein Einsatzgebiet wissen und schon is die Sache "FAST" geritzt


----------



## zimmy1612 (17. März 2013)

Hey Leute!
Hab gestern mein neues Aurum LE 2013 das erste mal bewegt. Leider habe ich heute festgestellt, dass unter den Zügen an der Wippe alles schon durchgescheuert ist. Hatte es extra mit sehr dicker Folie abgeklebt. Trotzdem ist der Lack nach einen Tag schon durch. 
Habt ihr ein paar Tips für mich?
Gruß Sarah


----------



## BIKESTARR (17. März 2013)

geht mir genauso. Ich habe ein bisschen folie draufgemacht, man müsste aber viel
mehr abkleben als ich, um das vollständig zu verhindern.
Ich denke mir, dass es technisch keinen unterschied macht und die Stelle
relativ versteckt ist.


----------



## Freerider2109 (17. März 2013)

Is bei allen Aurum's so möcht ich mal behaupten. Aber sei froh das du ein buntea hast, da fällt es nicht ganz so krass auf, wie bei meinem Dirt Frame. Da siehste es sofort!


----------



## Fufi7 (17. März 2013)

zimmy1612 schrieb:


> Hey Leute!
> Hab gestern mein neues Aurum LE 2013 das erste mal bewegt. Leider habe ich heute festgestellt, dass unter den Zügen an der Wippe alles schon durchgescheuert ist. Hatte es extra mit sehr dicker Folie abgeklebt. Trotzdem ist der Lack nach einen Tag schon durch.
> Habt ihr ein paar Tips für mich?
> Gruß Sarah



bist du teamfahrerin oder warum hast du den 2013er le rahmen schon??

is ja schade dass nchhmal folie was bringt...einen nützlichen tip hab ich leider auch nicht.

weiss jemand zufällig welcher gabelkonusring für das cc angle set, das beim le rahmen dabei ist, rein muss?

ich habe einen normalen (modell weiss ich grad nicht) cane creek steuersatz in meinem banshee legend für ne 1 1/8 gabel...könnte der beim neuen angle set im norco passen??

merci


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## dr.juggles (17. März 2013)

weils den 2013er le rahmen in S mal bei evans cycles zum guten kurs gab 

hab auf pinkbike mal ein entlacktes aurum gesehen! sah geil aus!


----------



## jo_jo (17. März 2013)

ich würde euch auch raten den hinterbau komplett abzukleben. habe von meinen schuhen hinten schon sehr große entlackt stellen. Sieht echt dooof aus...


----------



## Freerider2109 (18. März 2013)

Von deinen Schuhen?! Fährst du mit MoonBoots?  nee mal im Ernst, was hastn für Schuhe das die da schleifen?
Da hab ich keine Probleme, einzig sind wirklich nur die Leitungskratzer.....aber hält sich in Grenzen?


----------



## jo_jo (18. März 2013)

Hab recht grösse füsse ist nen shimano mt 45 glaub der schwarze mit der klappe zur seite.


----------



## DHRc (18. März 2013)

wo bekommt man denn zur zeit im deutschland noch ein rahmen in größe large?!


----------



## esmirald_h (18. März 2013)

hier: http://www.jehlebikes.de/norco-aurum-rahmen-frame-le-2012.html


----------



## radbar.ch (18. März 2013)

Hallo zusammen 

Wenn ihr Interesse an Rahmen habt wir in der Schweiz haben noch meldet euch doch auf [email protected]

Bikergruss Urs


----------



## DHRc (18. März 2013)

verkäuft zufällig jemand sein gebrauchten rahmen in large?!


----------



## Freerider2109 (18. März 2013)

Nich nur im internet sondern auch beim fachhändler. L und S Rahmen sind lieferbar. Bekomme jede woche fast den aktuellen Stand über die Lieferbarkeit der aktuellen Räder!

Okay ich fahre auch nen shimano schuh mit 44 hab einmal den Allmountain und den DH schuh beide mit der lasche. Fährst du mit SPD system?


----------



## jo_jo (18. März 2013)

Jup mit spd. Hab aber auch 48... Kenne aber auch jemand mit schuhen grösse 42 der ähnliche probleme hat


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## DHRc (18. März 2013)

kann jemand etwas im vergleich zu einem specialized demo sagen?!größe-fahrverhalten usw?!


----------



## jo_jo (18. März 2013)

Demo is gefühlt kleiner find ich sls noco


----------



## DHRc (18. März 2013)

ok-werde wenn bei einer körpergröße von 183cm das aurum in large nehmen?!


----------



## jo_jo (18. März 2013)

Hab es mit eins 185 auch in L m war deutlich zu klein bei mir


----------



## Freerider2109 (18. März 2013)

Da haben wir wieder das Thema wie letztens. Kommt immer so nen bisschen auf den Körperbau drau an und wie man sein Bike gerne hätte. Ob Park/Freeride oder DH ich fahr mit 1.83 nen M und fühl mich pudelwohl!


----------



## Freerider2109 (18. März 2013)

Achso und zu dem Schuhproblem, puuh hab ich wie gesagt noch nicht gehört. Aber gerade stehts ihr schon drauf  Weil manchmal ist es ja so, das man es selber nicht wirklich merkt, wenn man etwas schief in den Pedalen steht!?


----------



## arauco (20. März 2013)

Kleine Aufbaustory von meinem Norco Aurum Dirt...[nomedia="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Q81zrKDAXNk"]Norco Aurum Dirt - 2013 - YouTube[/nomedia]


----------



## BIKESTARR (20. März 2013)

schick geworden!


----------



## Freerider2109 (20. März 2013)

Schönes Bike. Saint Bremse würde sich samt Ice-Tec scheiben noch etwas geiler am Rad machen. Aber sonst geil!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Don-Schlumpfo (22. März 2013)

Der Austauschrahmen zu meinem gerissenen Aurum Dirt 
Gabeldecals und Vorbau werden noch gewechselt sonst taugt es mir perfekt, Gewicht liegt bei 16,1kg


----------



## BIKESTARR (22. März 2013)

Geil! Hast du auf Garantie einen neuen bekommen? Wenn ja, durftest du die Farbe wählen?


----------



## Don-Schlumpfo (22. März 2013)

Ja hab den auf Garantie bekommen alles perfekt abgelaufen also echt großes Lob an norco! Ne Farbe durfte ich nicht wählen, Denk mal das liegt einfach daran das das der einzige Rahmen ist den sie so einzeln verkaufen und sie wohl kaum ein komplettrad zerlegen werden 
iPhone+Rechtschreibung passt nicht so ganz zusammen bzw einfach nur zu faul ;D


----------



## dr.juggles (23. März 2013)

sehr geil!
natürlich schade, dass die alten teilweise gerissen sind 
ich hoffe die 2013er wurden wirklich überarbeitet


----------



## BIKESTARR (23. März 2013)

danke  wie geht eigentlich der ccdb air im aurum?


----------



## Don-Schlumpfo (23. März 2013)

Konnte ihn noch nicht wirklich testen, bin nur mal zum Händler gefahren mit dem Rad.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## fishbone121 (24. März 2013)

EEndlich!! Morgen wirds fertig aufgebaut


----------



## dr.juggles (24. März 2013)

chic

dann hoffe ich mal, dass mein le rahmen auch bald eintrudelt


----------



## Fufi7 (24. März 2013)

dr.juggles schrieb:


> chic
> 
> dann hoffe ich mal, dass mein le rahmen auch bald eintrudelt



das hoffe ich auch, ich kanns kaum erwarten!

hast du den rahmen jetzt in der schweiz selbst abgeholt fishbone?? bzw, ist das der gebrauchte oder doch ein neuer??


----------



## fishbone121 (24. März 2013)

Fufi7 schrieb:


> hast du den rahmen jetzt in der schweiz selbst abgeholt fishbone?? bzw, ist das der gebrauchte oder doch ein neuer??



jap, jetzt doch abgeholt... Ist gebraucht, sonst könnt ich mir sowas nicht leisten, aber die Gebrauchsspuren halten sich in Grenzen und ich find ihn einfach nur mega


----------



## Freerider2109 (25. März 2013)

Hat doch noch alles geklappt mit den Schweizern 

Wenn ich ja auch noch einen bekommen könnte, würde ich meinen Aurum-Dirt verkaufen(so gut wie neu). Muss ich mich wohl mal auf die Suche machen!


----------



## fishbone121 (26. März 2013)

Bin grad beim Aufbau meines Aurums, aber hab noch eine Frage an euch: 

Ich hab hier 2 Avid x0 Bremsen, jede menge Unterlagscheiben und Schrauben. 
Hab jetzt aber kein Plan mehr wie ich die richtig montiere. D.h. wo welche Unterlagscheiben und wo keine oder nur eine etc.? 
Vorne muss sie an ne Boxxer ran und hinten eben ganz normal  
Gibts da irgendwo was wo mans sehen kann wie sie montiert werden müssen?


----------



## Nukem49 (27. März 2013)

Hab jetzt nur kurz drüber geguggt, aber das müsste dir eigentlich helfen:
http://cdn.sram.com/cdn/farfuture/a...0-000_rev_a_disc_brake_caliper_mounting_0.pdf


----------



## moRReSSey (27. März 2013)

zimmy1612 schrieb:


> Hey Leute!
> Hab gestern mein neues Aurum LE 2013 das erste mal bewegt. Leider habe ich heute festgestellt, dass unter den Zügen an der Wippe alles schon durchgescheuert ist. Hatte es extra mit sehr dicker Folie abgeklebt. Trotzdem ist der Lack nach einen Tag schon durch.
> Habt ihr ein paar Tips für mich?
> Gruß Sarah



ich habe für diese Problematik die Züge nicht an den vorgesehenen Ösen an der Wippe befestigt, sondern mit Kabelführungen zum Kleben (http://www.bike-components.de/products/info/p17128_HydroGuide-BCB-94-Kabelfuehrung-.html) die Leitungen rechts und links am Sattelrohr vorbeigelegt. 

Ungefähr so wie hier: http://fotos.mtb-news.de/f/76/gz/76gzm8pszroq/large_Aurum010.jpg

Nur ohne die Kabelbinder. Hält bei mir auch so bombenfest.

Dies hier ist meins, man kanns vielleicht noch ganz gut sehen
http://fotos.mtb-news.de/p/1179878

Ansonsten benutze ich viiiieeel 3M Folie und die Jagwire Tube Tops um den Rahmen vor den Leitungen zu schützen.

Gruß. 
Mo


----------



## zimmy1612 (27. März 2013)

Hey Mo!!

Danke für den Tipp, das werde ich auf jeden Fall mal ausprobieren!!
Habe auch seeeehr viel abgeklebt, aber die Züge waren nach einmal fahren schon durch die Folie durch  
Schönes Bike haste 
Gruß Sarah


----------



## moRReSSey (27. März 2013)

Da nicht für, ich bin extrem pingelig was Kratzer angeht und kenne daher schon n paar Mittel und Wege zur Vorbeugung.
Wenn du die Züge so verlegst, solltest du noch pro Seite einen von den Jagwire Tube Tops, am Übergang von der Wippe zum Hinterbau, um die Leitungen packen. Da scheuert es dir den Lack sonst auch leicht weg.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Stunt-beck (27. März 2013)

zimmy1612 schrieb:


> Hey Mo!!
> 
> Danke für den Tipp, das werde ich auf jeden Fall mal ausprobieren!!
> Habe auch seeeehr viel abgeklebt, aber die Züge waren nach einmal fahren schon durch die Folie durch
> ...



Es gibt noch eine Möglichkeit. Du machst durch die Öse zwei Kabelbinder. Den einen ziehst du einfach nur an, mit dem anderen befestigst du die Leitung. So schirbelt der Zug über den Kabelbinder und nicht über den Lack. Das kannst du solange du die anderen Teile nicht hast ja schonmal machen. Als Überbrückung.

Grüße Micha

Ps. Wir wollen am 07.04. in die Filthy´s fahren. Vielleicht hat ja der ein oder die andere Lust auch zu kommen.

Nicht vergessen Aurum - Treffen am 01.05.


----------



## esmirald_h (27. März 2013)

Schau mal in mein Album.




zimmy1612 schrieb:


> Hey Mo!!
> 
> Danke für den Tipp, das werde ich auf jeden Fall mal ausprobieren!!
> Habe auch seeeehr viel abgeklebt, aber die Züge waren nach einmal fahren schon durch die Folie durch
> ...


----------



## Fisch1982 (27. März 2013)

Hallo Fangemeinde!
Kann mir jemand sagen ob ich einen Adapter brauche wenn ich hinten eine 180er Scheibe fahren möchte?
lg


----------



## Nachaz (27. März 2013)

Brauchst Du. Den ganz normalen PM+20


----------



## Fisch1982 (29. März 2013)

Bild


----------



## Freerider2109 (29. März 2013)

Die farbkombi von dem rad is auch echt gut 
Noch ne Zee drauf mit IceTec scheiben und es sieht richtig nice aus!!


----------



## dr.juggles (29. März 2013)

was haltet ihr vom hope/ztr flow ex lrs für das aurum?
bekommt man ja hier im bikemarkt zu einem ganz vernünftigen kurs.


----------



## Fisch1982 (29. März 2013)

Saint ist schon drauf, Ice tec Scheiben schon geordert, hinten 180er Scheibe.
Bei Sonnenlicht is richtig geil die Farbe.
Falls  interesse, Gewicht ist so jetzt bei 17,4 in größe S


----------



## Nachaz (29. März 2013)

dr.juggles schrieb:


> was haltet ihr vom hope/ztr flow ex lrs für das aurum?
> bekommt man ja hier im bikemarkt zu einem ganz vernünftigen kurs.



Hab ich selbst bestellt. Ist nur das Problem, dass das jeder fährt 

Mal gucken, wie sich die Hope-Aufkleber mit dem grünen Rahmen machen. Wenn's nicht passt, kommen die ab. Ansonsten nicht zu schwer, und gut solide mit SAPIM Race, Messing-Nippeln  und Flow Ex. Die ollen Hope-Naben laufen eh' ewig...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Don-Schlumpfo (1. April 2013)

3x aurum


----------



## moRReSSey (1. April 2013)

17,4kg in Größe S is aber auch n ordentlicher batzen...

Meins wiegt 16,5kg in M (mit Dreck von der letzten Runde)

....und ist dabei absolut renntauglich

ohne(!) Titanfedern


----------



## Freerider2109 (1. April 2013)

Meins hat 17,4kg(M) mit Tubeless! Hab aber auch nur Sachen verbaut, wo ich weiß, dass es einwandfrei funzt ohne dass ich ständig entlüften/nachstellen/servicen muss(Saint/Fox/CrankbrothersOpium) da ich von dem Avid - Müll nichts halte! ( Gerade Fading, des bekommt Avid nich so gebacken!) aber bei meinem Fahrergewicht inkl. Protektoren von 67kg is mir des egal, ob des 16,8 oder 17,2/4 hat. Klar mit Boxxer und dem SRAM/ Avid-Gedöns könnte ich locker die 16,2 erreichen!


----------



## DHRc (1. April 2013)

also habe mich auch für ein norco aurum frame entschieden-bin noch auf der suche nach einem 2013 norco aurum le frame in large-evtl.würde auch ein 2012 rahmen gehen-wenn jemand weiß wo etwas aktuell lieferbar ist-
pm-email.


----------



## moRReSSey (1. April 2013)

Freerider2109 schrieb:


> Meins hat 17,4kg(M) mit Tubeless! Hab aber auch nur Sachen verbaut, wo ich weiß, dass es einwandfrei funzt ohne dass ich ständig entlüften/nachstellen/servicen muss(Saint/Fox/CrankbrothersOpium) da ich von dem Avid - Müll nichts halte! ( Gerade Fading, des bekommt Avid nich so gebacken!) aber bei meinem Fahrergewicht inkl. Protektoren von 67kg is mir des egal, ob des 16,8 oder 17,2/4 hat. Klar mit Boxxer und dem SRAM/ Avid-Gedöns könnte ich locker die 16,2 erreichen!




Ich fahre die '13er Saint Bremsen, Deemax Ultimate mit Conti Schläuchen & Maxxis Swampthing, Cane Creek DB Coil, Boxxer RC mit Flatout Suspension Tuning, Zee Schaltwerk, Ultegra Kette+Kassette, MRP Kettenführung und Descendant Kurbel mit e13 Blatt...

Hält nun schon fast ein Jahr einwandfrei...


----------



## Freerider2109 (1. April 2013)

Und dann wiegt deins echt 16,5kg?! Ich glaub dir das scho, nur bissl schwer vorzustellen...aber wie gesagt gewicht hin oder her. Klar 18,5 sollte es nich wiegen. Die boxxer/descendant holen bissl was raus.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## _arGh_ (1. April 2013)

moRReSSey schrieb:


> Ich fahre Maxxis Swampthing.


2ply?


----------



## moRReSSey (1. April 2013)

_arGh_ schrieb:


> 2ply?



Jap 2Ply


----------



## moRReSSey (1. April 2013)

Freerider2109 schrieb:


> Und dann wiegt deins echt 16,5kg?! Ich glaub dir das scho, nur bissl schwer vorzustellen...aber wie gesagt gewicht hin oder her. Klar 18,5 sollte es nich wiegen. Die boxxer/descendant holen bissl was raus.



recht haste damit auf jeden fall. lieber n bisschen schwerer und dafür hält's als andersherum.

ich habs als experiment gesehen, wie leicht kann man werden ohne viel geld auszugeben. und dabei sollte noch alles haltbar sein.

bisher klappt's

gesamte teileliste gibts in meiner gallerie.


----------



## CDRacer (2. April 2013)

Sollte bei rund 16,8 kg liegen, mit dem L Rahmen.


----------



## moRReSSey (2. April 2013)

was hastn da fürne kettenführung dran?


----------



## Nachaz (2. April 2013)

Apropos Gewicht - hat schon mal einer hier einen '13er L-Rahmen einzeln gewogen?


----------



## Freerider2109 (2. April 2013)

Kettenführung ist glau diese ultra silent oder wie sich das ding schimpft! 

Mit wie viel is denn der LE rahmen allgemein angegeben?


----------



## Nachaz (2. April 2013)

Freerider2109 schrieb:


> Mit wie viel is denn der LE rahmen allgemein angegeben?



Konnte nix Finden. In der Gewichts-DB hier ist ein S-Rahmen inkl. Achse und Steuersatz(?), aber ohne "Sattelklemme" mit 3.717g drin.

Habe mal mit 3.900g für Rahmen ohne Steuersatz/Achse gerechnet und lande bei geplanten 16,4 kg ohne es gefühlt groß zu übertreiben mit dem Leichtbau.

Aber das Olle Framekit lässt irgendwie noch auf sich warten... war für Ende März zugesagt.


----------



## moRReSSey (2. April 2013)

Freerider2109 schrieb:


> Kettenführung ist glau diese ultra silent oder wie sich das ding schimpft!...



Straitline Silent Guide?


----------



## CDRacer (2. April 2013)

Straitline Silent Guide ist richtig, ja.
Mein 2012er L Rahmen wiegt 3760 Gramm. Ich denke der 2013er sollte nicht so wahnsinnig davon abweichen?!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Nachaz (2. April 2013)

CDRacer schrieb:


> Mein 2012er L Rahmen wiegt 3760 Gramm. Ich denke der 2013er sollte nicht so wahnsinnig davon abweichen?!



Cool, bedankt!


----------



## fishbone121 (2. April 2013)

so, der Aufbau geht vorran  Fehlen noch paar Teile, aber hier mal n kleines Zwischenupdate, für alle die den LE Rahmen noch nicht haben.  
Griffe kommen noch schwarze ran und bei der x0 Kurbel ist das decal leider n bissl abgerubbt


----------



## Fufi7 (2. April 2013)

fishbone121 schrieb:


> so, der Aufbau geht vorran  Fehlen noch paar Teile, aber hier mal n kleines Zwischenupdate, für alle die den LE Rahmen noch nicht haben.
> Griffe kommen noch schwarze ran und bei der x0 Kurbel ist das decal leider n bissl abgerubbt



sehr geil!! langsam werd i aber echt narrisch..ich möchte den rahmen dann doch gerne bald haben...da hilft dein post nicht gerade viel ;-)

und zum straitline silent guide...find ich ne absolut geile Ketteführung! hab sie auch.


----------



## Nachaz (2. April 2013)

fishbone121 schrieb:


> bei der x0 Kurbel ist das decal leider n bissl abgerubbt



Meine wird schwarz foliert - macht 'n Kumpel von 'nem Freund für ne müde Mark. Erhält (mit Crank-Boots) den Wiederverkaufswert und sieht nebenbei auch noch besser aus.


----------



## fastfingerfred (3. April 2013)

Schöner Aufbau! 
Ich warte leider auch noch auf meinen le rahmen. 
Weis einer von euch wann er jetzt wirklich verfügbar ist?


----------



## Fufi7 (3. April 2013)

fastfingerfred schrieb:


> Schöner Aufbau!
> Ich warte leider auch noch auf meinen le rahmen.
> Weis einer von euch wann er jetzt wirklich verfügbar ist?


 
ich habe gerade eben mal Norco Deutschland per email angeschrieben.
hoffe, die können genaueres sagen.

hab vor 3-4 wochen mal beim freeride mountain angerufen...die wussten aber au nix. bis dass norco sonst relativ pünktlich liefert.


----------



## Nachaz (3. April 2013)

Fufi7 schrieb:


> ich habe gerade eben mal Norco Deutschland per email angeschrieben.
> hoffe, die können genaueres sagen.
> 
> hab vor 3-4 wochen mal beim freeride mountain angerufen...die wussten aber au nix. bis dass norco sonst relativ pünktlich liefert.



Das blöde ist, mein FH hat letzten Woche jede Menge Post von Norco bekommen, ein Oranges Aurum in M, ein paar Truax und ein paar Dirtbikes. Nur halt das LE-Rahmenset leider nicht...

Ist übel, wenn man zuhause auf jeder Menge Teilen rumsitzt und nur noch der Rahmen fehlt...

Treibt sich Karsten von der Wittich GmbH hier nicht im Herstellerforum herum? Würde ihm ja eine PM schreiben, aber kenne weder Nick, Telefon noch Email.


----------



## Fufi7 (3. April 2013)

Nachaz schrieb:


> Das blöde ist, mein FH hat letzten Woche jede Menge Post von Norco bekommen, ein Oranges Aurum in M, ein paar Truax und ein paar Dirtbikes. Nur halt das LE-Rahmenset leider nicht...
> 
> Ist übel, wenn man zuhause auf jeder Menge Teilen rumsitzt und nur noch der Rahmen fehlt...
> 
> Treibt sich Karsten von der Wittich GmbH hier nicht im Herstellerforum herum? Würde ihm ja eine PM schreiben, aber kenne weder Nick, Telefon noch Email.


 
hab ihm geschrieben, dass meine Vorfreude sich so langsam in ungeduld umwandelt...habe immerhin nach ner stunde diese nachricht erhalten.

...das mit der Ungeduld ist absolut verständlich. Leider verzögert sich die Auslieferung auf Ende nächste/Anfang übernächste Woche. 

Gruß 
Karsten Jacke


----------



## Nachaz (3. April 2013)

Fufi7 schrieb:


> hab ihm geschrieben, dass meine Vorfreude sich so langsam in ungeduld umwandelt...habe immerhin nach ner stunde diese nachricht erhalten.
> 
> ...das mit der Ungeduld ist absolut verständlich. Leider verzögert sich die Auslieferung auf Ende nächste/Anfang übernächste Woche.
> 
> ...



Merci!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## jo_jo (3. April 2013)

Sei froh musste letztes jahr von november bis februar warten )


----------



## Nachaz (3. April 2013)

Hoffe nur, dass das keine Floskel ist... irgendwann bekomme ich noch einen anderen Rahmen. Zur Not wird der dann aufgebaut, auch wenn's Norco mir vom Fahrgefühl besser gefällt. Bin nur ironischerweise unter anderem von der anderen Firma weg, weil bei denen alles so ewig gedauert hat... Hieß ja schon hier im Thread dass Norco "sonst relativ pünktlich liefert".


----------



## Stunt-beck (4. April 2013)

So Jungs wenn ihr eure Räder bis Ende des Monats aufgebaut habt könntet ihr doch am 01.05. nach Willingen zum Aurumtreffen kommen. Wäre doch ne Sache oder?

Grüße Micha


----------



## Freerider2109 (5. April 2013)

Hey Jungs und Mädels(für die wenigen die hier drin sind    )

VERKAUFE MEINEN AURUM TEAM DIRT EDITION RAHMEN

SO GUT WIE NEU! EIN KLEINER KRATZER, SONST KEINER!!!

BEI INTERESSE EINFACH MAILEN!

RAHMENGRÖßE :     M


----------



## detlefracing (7. April 2013)

Ich hätte einen Bos Stoy + Huber Buchsen Spezialanfertigung für das Aurum anzubieten. Der Dämpfer war im Service und es wurde das passende Tune für das Aurum verbaut. Rechnung hab ich auch noch.
Bei Interesse einfach anschreiben


----------



## Freerider2109 (7. April 2013)

Heute 2 Aurum's in kleingladenbach beim DH gesehen. Zwei schwarze mit Sixpack Felgen in Elix-Rot. 
Jemand ausm Forum hier?!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## dr.juggles (9. April 2013)

any news wegen liefertermin le rahmen?


----------



## Freerider2109 (9. April 2013)

Meiner kommt ende der Woche anfang nächster Woche!


----------



## Don-Schlumpfo (9. April 2013)

Also ich hab meinen ja schon ;D
Weil ich von einigen gefragt wurde wegen ccdb Air im aurum, ich kann zwar immer noch nicht sooo viel drüber sagen aber bisher macht sich der Dämpfer echt gut, sackt nicht weg verschenkt keinen Federweg und ist dabei nicht unnötig straff, fährt sich Denk ich wenn ich ihn richtig eingestellt hab ähnlich dem coil.


----------



## Fufi7 (9. April 2013)

Freerider2109 schrieb:


> Meiner kommt ende der Woche anfang nächster Woche!



hast du deinen händler gefragt, oder auch an norco deutschland geschrieben..ich trau dem ganzen ja erst wenn ich einen anruf vom händler bekomme.

frage zum le rahmenset...
habe eine Gabel mit 1 1/8 Schaft. Passt der Steuersatz der dabei ist,  oder ist der für tapered Gabeln und ich muss die entsprechende lower Cup  noch kaufen??


----------



## Don-Schlumpfo (9. April 2013)

das angle set das dabei ist passt für 1 1/8 zoll schäfte, wäre ja auch etwas unsinnig bei einem downhill rahmen einen steuersatz für einen tapered schaft beizulegen


----------



## Freerider2109 (9. April 2013)

Du hast deinen schon? aber warscheinlich nen M
Rahmen oder? Wie groß is die gewichtsersparnis durch den DB Air?


----------



## Freerider2109 (9. April 2013)

@ Fufi: ich bin norco händler  und habe mit dem karsten und auch unserem Außendienstler gesprochen, der meinte ende der Woche, anfang nächster Woche. Meistens hat das auch geklappt. Verzögerungen sind immer mal drin, is nicht nu bei Norco. Mein Dad wartet seit September 13' auf sein Cube 29er und es kommt jetzt Ende April...also wie gesagt, manchmal etwas mehr geduld haben, hört sich zwar immer blöd an....aber jetzt dauerts nich mehr lang


----------



## Don-Schlumpfo (9. April 2013)

ja hab meinen schon, aber auch nur weil es ein austauschrahmen ist, da mein dirt rahmen nen riss hatte. zur gewichtsersparnis kann ich dir leider nichts sagen, habe vor allem gewechselt, weil ich mit einem luftfahrwerk einfacher mal das ganze setup ändern kann und besser rausfinden kann was mir taugt und bisher macht sich der ccdb air echt gut.


----------



## Fufi7 (9. April 2013)

Don-Schlumpfo schrieb:


> das angle set das dabei ist passt für 1 1/8 zoll schäfte, wäre ja auch etwas unsinnig bei einem downhill rahmen einen steuersatz für einen tapered schaft beizulegen



oops, dachte tatsächlich dass es tapered schäfte bei dh gabeln gibt.

danke!!


----------



## Freerider2109 (9. April 2013)

Es gibt tapered schäfte das stimmt schon. Fox und Rock Shox bieten sowas an. Meine Freundin hat ne Tapered Gabel. Aber im DH verbaut man 1 1/8 und ab und zu 1,5'' 
Also mitm Angle Set kommste da schon gut aus!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Fufi7 (9. April 2013)

Freerider2109 schrieb:


> @ Fufi: ich bin norco händler  und habe mit dem karsten und auch unserem Außendienstler gesprochen, der meinte ende der Woche, anfang nächster Woche. Meistens hat das auch geklappt. Verzögerungen sind immer mal drin, is nicht nu bei Norco. Mein Dad wartet seit September 13' auf sein Cube 29er und es kommt jetzt Ende April...also wie gesagt, manchmal etwas mehr geduld haben, hört sich zwar immer blöd an....aber jetzt dauerts nich mehr lang



ja super...hab ja auch dem karsten geschrieben lezte woche. der hat relativ gleich zurückgeschrieben, was ich cool fand...ich weiss, dass das auch bei anderen immer wieder vorkommt.

bin mal gespannt wie der ccdb tut. bin den dämpfer noch nie gefahren. hätte zur not noch nen vivid air, müsste den allerdings auf mid umtunen lassen. 
feder is ja bei M ne 350er verbaut...das sollte in etwa bei 75kg ohne kleidung hinkommen...oh man ich kann nicht mehr stillsitzen.


----------



## Don-Schlumpfo (9. April 2013)

@Fufi7 deinen vivid air kannst du gegen einen ccdb definitiv wegwerfen  auf der cane creek seite gibt es auch ein base tune für den dämpfer welches wie ich finde für den anfang echt gut hinkommt.


----------



## Freerider2109 (9. April 2013)

Jepp das muss ich Don Schlumpfo recht geben. Vivid is da echt in den Schatten gestellt, der CaneCreel-Dämpfer arbeitet nicht umsonst mit Öhlins. Bin schon RC4/Vivid usw. gefahren.....der DB ist echt der Oberburner! Hab ja zur Zeit noch nen M Dirt Frame. Da is is ne 350er Feder drin und icu mit Ausrüstung wiege so um die 67kg und es funktioniert einwandfrei! Ich habe damals bei meinem Fox RC4 ewig gebraucht, um ein Setup zu finden, wo ich sagen kann, das ist perfekt ohne das ich ständig damit beschäftigt bin wieder etwas zu ändern. Beim CaneCreek dagegen, ging alles echt easy und schnell. Du kannst dir gerne bei CaneCreek das First-Setup einstellen, doch probier selber mal etwas. Viel falsch machen kann man nicht, einfach ran an den speck und testen!


----------



## Fufi7 (9. April 2013)

na das hört sich vielversprechend an...hab die manual schon ausgedruckt um sie im zug zu lesen ;-)
67kg na dann brauch ich evtl ne 400er feder bei vermutl. 80 mit protektion und socken...werd aber mal nichts bestellen.


----------



## dr.juggles (11. April 2013)

will huber buchsen fürs aurum bestellen. welche maße brauch ich denn für die aktuellen 2013er rahmen? da hat sich doch was an dem dämpferbefestigungszeug geändert oder?


----------



## Don-Schlumpfo (11. April 2013)

hat sich nichts geändert, habe meine vom 2012er zum 2013er rahmen unverändert übernommen


----------



## jo_jo (11. April 2013)

oben 40mm unten sinds glaub 22,2 oder 22


----------



## Stunt-beck (12. April 2013)

dr.juggles schrieb:


> will huber buchsen fürs aurum bestellen. welche maße brauch ich denn für die aktuellen 2013er rahmen? da hat sich doch was an dem dämpferbefestigungszeug geändert oder?



Sehr vernünftig


----------



## Indian Summer (13. April 2013)

Hi

Wir haben euch sämtlich Dämpfer/Buchseninfos der letzten 9 Jahre in einer Tabelle zusammengefasst. Download hier:

http://www.indiansummer.ch/norco/downloads/

Cheers,

Fritz


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## fastfingerfred (15. April 2013)

Hallo,
welchen Adapter (200 Scheibe) brauche ich für die Hinterradbremse?
Ist das der Gleiche wie auf der Federgabel?
Rahmen: Aurum LE 2013 (M)

Danke


----------



## Freerider2109 (15. April 2013)

Was denn für ne bremse?


----------



## fishbone121 (15. April 2013)

Gleiche frage... Bei mir ne avid x0


----------



## BIKESTARR (15. April 2013)

bei mir habe ich das problem mit dem gleichen adapter wie vorne behoben. ich fahre 2012er xt mit 180ern.


----------



## fastfingerfred (15. April 2013)

Avid code 2013 - 200 Scheibe


----------



## jo_jo (15. April 2013)

Pm 200 gebau wie vorne


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## CDRacer (15. April 2013)

PM +40 heißt das Ganze aktuell bei Avid für die 200 mm Scheiben. Sollte man tatsächlich noch eine 203er Scheibe fahren, dann PM 203.


----------



## fastfingerfred (15. April 2013)

Danke!


----------



## fastfingerfred (16. April 2013)

Habe heute mal Karsten wegen den Aurum LE framekits angeschrieben.

Seine Antwort: ...ja, werden heute (abgehend) an die Händler verschickt.

Gruß
Karsten Jacke


----------



## Nachaz (16. April 2013)

Jupp, hat mein Händler mir heute auch vermeldet...


----------



## moRReSSey (16. April 2013)

hat irgendwer noch ein neues schaltauge für ein '12er aurum rumliegen? bräuchte dringend eins


----------



## jo_jo (16. April 2013)

besorg dir gleich mehrere! du wirst sie bestimmt brauchen!! ich würde dir auch empfehlen die schraube anzusägen... die soll ja eigentlich statt dem schaltauge kaputtgehen.. das klappt aber nur wenn die schraube eine solbruchstelle hat.. die von norco haben keine... also säg dir eine rein oder schau mal bei syntace nach schrauben die auch wirklich kaputt gehen


----------



## jo_jo (16. April 2013)

ich hätte auch noch ein schaltauge rumliegen wenn du eins haben möchtest dann als pn bitte


----------



## Irvine78 (17. April 2013)

ich hätt n aurum 1 in L übrig. wer interesse hat einfach melden


----------



## moRReSSey (17. April 2013)

Nabend liebe Aurum Fachschaft,

ich fahre ein Shimano Zee Short Cage Schaltwerk + Shifter auf Ultegra 11-26 Kassette und Ultegra Kette an meinem '12er Aurum Dirt Rahmen. 
Im vorletzten und letzten Gang habe ich das Problem, dass das Schaltwerk bzw. das obere Röllchen des Käfigs mitsamt der Kette gefährlich nah an die untere Kettenstrebe gerät.
Die Schraube für die Vorspannung des Schaltwerks habe ich schon komplett reingedreht, weiter vom Rahmen weg bekomm ich's also nicht.
Gibt's noch weitere Fahrer hier mit nem Zee oder Saint Schaltwerk, die ähnliche Probleme hatten und ne Lösung wissen?


----------



## dr.juggles (17. April 2013)

welchen adapter benötige ich für die hintere bremse 203er scheibe/shimano saint 810?
mfg


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## moRReSSey (17. April 2013)

dr.juggles schrieb:


> welchen adapter benötige ich für die hintere bremse 203er scheibe/shimano saint 810?
> mfg



Nen Shimano Postmount... Quasi der selbe, den du bei na Boxxer am VR mit 203er Scheiben verbauen würdest...


----------



## Irvine78 (17. April 2013)

also bei mir ists mit dem zee schaltwerk auch sehr knapp, reicht aber. bin jetzt auch schon ne zeit gefahren und hab an der stelle nichts abgeklebt. bislang keine einschläge erkennbar. mein rad steht grad im keller, aber gefühlsmäßig würde ich sagen, dass sich beim einfedern die kettenstrebe eh vom schaltwerk weg bewegt.


----------



## _arGh_ (18. April 2013)

moRReSSey schrieb:


> Nabend liebe Aurum Fachschaft,
> 
> ich fahre ein Shimano Zee Short Cage Schaltwerk + Shifter auf Ultegra 11-26 Kassette und Ultegra Kette an meinem '12er Aurum Dirt Rahmen.
> Im vorletzten und letzten Gang habe ich das Problem, dass das Schaltwerk bzw. das obere Röllchen des Käfigs mitsamt der Kette gefährlich nah an die untere Kettenstrebe gerät.
> ...



naja, was willste machen? strebe wegsägen?


----------



## moRReSSey (18. April 2013)

_arGh_ schrieb:


> naja, was willste machen? strebe wegsägen?



sehr hilfreicher beitrag....hätteste dir auch sparen können.

Es könnte ja zum beispiel sein, dass das Schaltwerk durch seine Bauweise mit dem Shadow+ und der etwas anderen Anlenkung einfach nicht mit dem Rahmen harmoniert und es mit anderen Schaltwerken besser funktioniert.

Vielleicht gibts ja auch längere Schaltaugen oder jemand hat sich ein solches selbst gefräst, möglich wäre das. Zeichnung dafür hab ich schon 


zwei Möglichkeiten ohne die Strebe wegzusägen...


----------



## Stunt-beck (18. April 2013)

moRReSSey schrieb:


> sehr hilfreicher beitrag....hätteste dir auch sparen können.
> 
> Es könnte ja zum beispiel sein, dass das Schaltwerk durch seine Bauweise mit dem Shadow+ und der etwas anderen Anlenkung einfach nicht mit dem Rahmen harmoniert und es mit anderen Schaltwerken besser funktioniert.
> 
> ...



Also ich hatte erst orginal ein Sram X7 drau und fahre jetzt XO damit gibt es die Probleme nicht. Scheint ber ein Problem mit Shimano zu sein. Meine Freundin fährt ein Tourque da hatte wir auch zuerst das Problem mit einem XT shadow. Dann habe ich einfach ein älteres XTR drauf gemacht und nun klappt es. Nur das es jetzt immer gegen den Rahmen schlägt.

Grüße Micha


----------



## Irvine78 (18. April 2013)

hast schonmal versucht ne längere schraub für die schaltwerkvorspannung reinzudrehen, evtl. kannst dann das schaltwerk noch weiter von der ks wegschieben.


----------



## moRReSSey (18. April 2013)

dann wird wahrscheinlich die schaltpräzision ganz schön leiden, weil die kette nicht mehr anständig von unten an der kassette geführt wird. habe jetzt schon arge probleme, die schaltung adäquat einzustellen. wenn ich die vorspannung verringere ist's schalten zwar besser, aber dafür schleift die kette dann in den letzten gängen an der kettenstrebe...


----------



## Irvine78 (18. April 2013)

also so krass ists bei mir nicht. mach doch mal n bild.

bei mir sind etwa 3 mm platz. ich kann das schaltwerk aber nicht weiter nach oben drücken weshalb keine anschlagsgefahr besteht.


----------



## moRReSSey (18. April 2013)

so siehts bei mir auch in etwa aus  ich mache später mal n foto... was mich an der sache ärgert ist die mangelnde schaltperformance. nicht alle gänge gehen ruckelfrei rein. wie eben schon gesagt, wenn ich die vorspannung etwas weiter rausschraube funktioniert alles einwandfrei aber dann schleift's halt


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Irvine78 (18. April 2013)

also schaltperformance ist bei mir top. die schraube die das schaltauge fixiert ist aber fest? die hab ich mal vergessen zum anziehen und dann traten die besagten probleme auf.

was mich mehr nervt ist dass der verriegelungsmechanismus vom schaltwerk schon nach paar mal farhren im a..... ist. ich hab aber paar kratzer am käfig, ich hoff mal, dass ich irgendwo hängen geblieben bin und der mechanismus deshalb den geist aufgegeben hat. wenn der jetzt schon ohne fremdeinwirkung versagt hätte, wärs echt n schrott.


----------



## moRReSSey (18. April 2013)

Die Schraube ist auch bombenfest, hatte es auch erst darauf geschoben.
Bei mir ändert sich an der Käfigspannung auch nicht mehr viel, egal ob der Schalter auf On oder Off steht. Schon traurig irgendwie, denn ich bin nirgends hängengeblieben...


Mal ne andere Frage: Hat jemand noch ne 450x3.0 Feder für den CCDB? Im Bikemarkt steht eine, aber der Heini antwortet nicht auf meine Anfrage...


----------



## Freerider2109 (18. April 2013)

MeiN Rahmen ist heute gekommen! Aurum L.E! 

Jetzt muss icu nur noch zeit finden aus dem 'alten' aurum die sachen da hinein zu setzen


----------



## _arGh_ (18. April 2013)

moRReSSey schrieb:


> sehr hilfreicher beitrag....hätteste dir auch sparen können.



ach gotterle..


----------



## Fisch1982 (19. April 2013)

Hat jemand eine gute Lösung zwecks Kettenstrebenschutz?


----------



## moRReSSey (19. April 2013)

Fisch1982 schrieb:


> Hat jemand eine gute Lösung zwecks Kettenstrebenschutz?



selbsklebende Filzfolie und 3M Folie in mehreren Lagen. Mache heute mal n Foto. Auch zur Darstellung meines Schaltwk-Problems.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Fufi7 (19. April 2013)

So habe gestern auch endlich mein LE rahmen bekommen...es war wie 10 Jahre Weihnachten auf einmal!! ich bestell mir nochmal einen zum aufhängen...fast zu schön um zu fahren ;-)
bilder sind nich so geil, sorry! 2 uhr morgens in der tiefgarage mit i phone 3gs...naja egal.

kettenstrebnschutz hab ich zwar aber weiss noch nicht ob der mir gefällt (evtl nen schwarzen....ausserdem ist der etwas zu klein...ich habe auch Folie gekauft.

ist das normal dass der sattel sich gerade nur bis zum Oberrohrende absenken lässt??
feischliff kommt heute mit folie, kabelführung usw. 
stimm bei euch der Radstand? cih habe statt 117,7cm 119,3cm...kann es sein dass ich die schalen schräg eingebaut hab. ist das nuller angle set verbaut.

wenn ich die bilder als bild einfügen möchte kommt ein kreuz..deswegen so.

http://fotos.mtb-news.de/p/1354120?in=set
http://fotos.mtb-news.de/p/1354123?in=set
http://fotos.mtb-news.de/p/1354122?in=set
http://fotos.mtb-news.de/p/1354121?in=set


----------



## S.Tschuschke (19. April 2013)

Warum hast den Dämpfer nicht andersherum eingebaut, also mit dem Ausgleichsbehälter nach oben? Hat das einen Grund?

Sehr feines Bike!


----------



## Fufi7 (19. April 2013)

S.Tschuschke schrieb:


> Warum hast den Dämpfer nicht andersherum eingebaut, also mit dem Ausgleichsbehälter nach oben? Hat das einen Grund?
> 
> Sehr feines Bike!


 
danke!
haben sie so geliefert und ich dacht es gehört so...
ich finds au fast logischer, da die schweren teile unten sind und somit auch der schwerpunkt tiefer is...aber keine ahnung ob das so viel ausmacht.
man kommt nat. etwas schwerer an die knöpfe.


----------



## S.Tschuschke (19. April 2013)

Ach so okay. Dachte eher das eventuell die Schmierung der Kolbenstange etwas besser funktioniert wenn das Öl quasi auf der Kolbenstange stehen würde.


----------



## Irvine78 (19. April 2013)

Ich verbau den Ausgleichsbehälter auch nach unten, weniger bewegte masse und tieferer schwerpunkt (ich bezweifel aber das ich einen unterschied merken würde ;-)  ).

das mit dem dämpfer ist immer sone sache. Die Theorie mit dem Ausgleichsbehälter oben wegen der besseren schmierung hab ich auch schon gehört. 

Meine Stahlfederdämpfer sind alle komplett mit öl befüllt, die kolbenstange dürfte also immer ausreichend schmierung haben. beim Luftdämpfer würde es sinn machen, da in der Luftkammer ja nur minimal schmiermittel vorhanden ist. Wenn dann der Ausgleichsbehälter oben ist, läuft das Schmiermittel aum übergang von Luftkammer und kolbenstange zusammen, was dann wirklich eine bessere schmierung bedeuten würde.

@ fufi7  Änder mal die Zugführung an der wippe. wenn du sie so lässt, gibts schleifspuren im vorderen bereich. wenn du weiter einfeders, biegen sich die leitungen nach unten durch und scheuern auf der wippe. auf den ersten seiten hier im fred ist ne gute möglichkeit beschrieben. Ich hab aber zusätzlich noch den rahmen bis zur ersten zugbefestigung abgeklebt, da die züge trotzdem etwas reiben.

Kettenstrebenschutz besteht bei mir aus schlauch und klebeband. den hinteren bereich der sitzstrebe nicht vergessen, da schlägt die kette auch gut ein.


----------



## Freerider2109 (19. April 2013)

Für kettenstrebenschutz gibt es nicht besseres wie lenkerband. Schön ordentlich gewickelt, hält das eine menge aus!! Diese 3M folie is schön bei zügen nur an der strebe wenn dreck unter eine durchsichtige kommt, find ich sieht das rad so veranzt aus!


----------



## moRReSSey (19. April 2013)

Irvine78 schrieb:


> also so krass ists bei mir nicht. mach doch mal n bild.
> 
> bei mir sind etwa 3 mm platz. ich kann das schaltwerk aber nicht weiter nach oben drücken weshalb keine anschlagsgefahr besteht.



so hier mal n bild von meiner schaltwerksproblematik









Fisch1982 schrieb:


> Hat jemand eine gute Lösung zwecks Kettenstrebenschutz?



und hier meine selbstklebende klettfolie als ks schutz


----------



## Irvine78 (20. April 2013)

ja, sieht aus wie bei mit. kannst du das schaltwerk nach oben drücken das es gegen die KS schlägt? bei mir geht das nicht.


----------



## moRReSSey (20. April 2013)

jau n stückchen geht noch


----------



## fishbone121 (20. April 2013)

sorry. wie kann ich n beitrag löschen!`?!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## moRReSSey (20. April 2013)

Irvine78 schrieb:


> ....
> 
> was mich mehr nervt ist dass der verriegelungsmechanismus vom schaltwerk schon nach paar mal farhren im a..... ist. ich hab aber paar kratzer am käfig, ich hoff mal, dass ich irgendwo hängen geblieben bin und der mechanismus deshalb den geist aufgegeben hat. wenn der jetzt schon ohne fremdeinwirkung versagt hätte, wärs echt n schrott.



Hier in diesem Beitrag steht relativ weit oben, wie man die "Kupplung" nochmal nachziehen kann. 

http://www.mtb-news.de/news/2012/10...e-schaltwerke-von-shimano-und-sram-die-kette/

und hier das ganze schritt für schritt bei pinkbike erklärt: http://www.pinkbike.com/news/Tech-Tuesday-Inside-Shimanos-Shadow-Plus-Mech-and-How-To-Adjust-.html

Vielleicht lässt sich so ja wieder die Spannung des Käfigs erhöhen


----------



## Freerider2109 (20. April 2013)

Gut das ich beim alten saint geblieben bin. Die spannung beim normalen Saint is auch schon hoch und selbst nach 2 jahren ein Traum.....


----------



## fishbone121 (20. April 2013)

So jetzt  
Also endlich hab ich die Kiste fertig aufgebaut  Griffe hol ich wohl noch schwarze, weiß aber noch nicht welche... 
Parts:
Cane creek doublebarrel
Boxxer WC
Sram x0 Schaltwerk
Sram x0 Trigger
Sram x0 Kurbel
Sram x0 Bremsen
E13 LG1+ Kefü
Easton Havoc Carbon Lenker
Easton Havoc Vorbau
Easton Havoc Naben
Easton Havoc Laufrad (vorne)
Straitline SC Pedale
Sunline Sattel
Intense Reifen


...Gewicht weiß ich nicht..


----------



## dr.juggles (20. April 2013)

hammer!

ich fänds megageil, wenn der rahmen komplett in dem grün wäre.
also quasi wie das killer bee.

mal schauen wie sich der lack so schlägt. evtl wird er nach einer saison eh entlackt oder mattschwarz gepulvert.


----------



## moRReSSey (20. April 2013)

ist das n normales X.0 oder n Type2?


----------



## fishbone121 (21. April 2013)

normales X.0


----------



## moRReSSey (21. April 2013)

schade  hätte gern gewusst ob das type 2 besser mit dem rahmen funktioniert als mein zee


----------



## Fufi7 (21. April 2013)

so foto nochmal in schön...16.6kg 
http://fotos.mtb-news.de/s/58686


----------



## BIKESTARR (21. April 2013)

gutes gewicht und schönes rad!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## moRReSSey (21. April 2013)

fishbone121 schrieb:


> normales X.0



dürft ich grad noch fragen wie viele spacer du am innenlager verbaut hast und auf welcher seite? recht und links einen oder auf der antriebsseite zwei?


----------



## S.Tschuschke (21. April 2013)

Fufi7 schrieb:


> so foto nochmal in schön...16.6kg
> http://fotos.mtb-news.de/s/58686



Sieht sehr geil aus!


----------



## fishbone121 (21. April 2013)

moRReSSey schrieb:


> dürft ich grad noch fragen wie viele spacer du am innenlager verbaut hast und auf welcher seite? recht und links einen oder auf der antriebsseite zwei?




Sorry, weiß ich leider nicht mehr so ganz


----------



## moRReSSey (21. April 2013)

du kannst ja zumindest auf der linken seite sehen, ob da n spacer ist oder nicht....

vielleicht mal n Aufruf an alle, die ne Truvativ/SRAM Kurbel mit dem GXP Innenlager fahren. Auf welche Seite habt ihr die Spacer beim Einbauen gepackt?


----------



## Nachaz (22. April 2013)

Einen links, einen rechts. Siehe auch Montageanleitung von Schramm


----------



## Freerider2109 (23. April 2013)

Soooo hier dann mal mein Bike: Bessere Fotos folgen!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## BIKESTARR (23. April 2013)

schickes rad! wie schlägt sich die reifenkombi? ist das vorne die fr mischung?


----------



## Freerider2109 (23. April 2013)

Neee is die DH mischung. Vorne weiche mischung hinten etwas härter. Zum Hans Dampf kann ich noch nicht viel sagen, kommt aber noch ein Statement dazu! Beide Reifen Tubeless!


----------



## moRReSSey (24. April 2013)

Hat jemand schon Erfahrungen mit den Type 2 Schaltwerken am Aurum sammeln können?


----------



## fastfingerfred (25. April 2013)

Hallo,

Wie lang habt ihr eure Kette verbaut?

Kassette: 11-26 (9Fach)
Kettenblatt: 36 

Rahmen Gr.: M

Danke


----------



## Freerider2109 (28. April 2013)

Ich hab noch nie ne kette gemessen. Bau die drauf und schau obs passt, wenn nicht kommt se noch nen bissl kürzer.


----------



## Stunt-beck (28. April 2013)

Nocmal an alle der 1. Mai rückt näher:

Sattelt alle eure Aurum´s und kommt nach Willingen damit der goldene Zug rollen kann.

Grüße Micha


----------



## Freerider2109 (28. April 2013)

Jepp geeenau Aurum Treffen in Willingen am kommenden Mittwoch ist es schon soweit. Natürlich sind auch andere Norco's willkommen!


----------



## dirtysemmel (28. April 2013)

Hi Leute! Hab mal ne doofe frage: bei meinem aurum 2 hab ich ne besch.... Sattelbefestigung. (Nur zum Schrauben mit dem innen-6-Kant ) kann ich die einfach gegen ne "normale sattelklemme"austauschen?! Bin kein versierter schrauber, weils meine zeit nicht erlaubt, deshalb die hoffentlich nicht allzu peinliche frage ð°


----------



## esmirald_h (28. April 2013)

nein, dem Rahmen fehlt der Schlitz.



dirtysemmel schrieb:


> Hi Leute! Hab mal ne doofe frage: bei meinem aurum 2 hab ich ne besch.... Sattelbefestigung. (Nur zum Schrauben mit dem innen-6-Kant ) kann ich die einfach gegen ne "normale sattelklemme"austauschen?! Bin kein versierter schrauber, weils meine zeit nicht erlaubt, deshalb die hoffentlich nicht allzu peinliche frage ð°


----------



## ToppaHarley (28. April 2013)

Mein neues AU  Bitte keine Meckereien bzgl. der Domain DC. Ich fand die Farbkombi bei dem Aurum 3 so toll, dass ichs haben musste. Der X-Fusion verrichtet seine Arbeit auf den ersten Blick ganz gut. Die Domain wollte ich eigentlich direkt gegen eine Boxxer tauschen - Dann ist mir durch den Kopf gegangen, dass Ding doch einfach mal zu testen. Ist im Grunde genommen doch nur eine Boxxer mit Stahlstandrohren, und da ich mit Ausrüstung knapp 100 kg wiege, vielleicht gar nicht sooo verkehrt 





http://fotos.mtb-news.de/p/1362261?in=set


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Freerider2109 (29. April 2013)

ToppaHarley: 
Was ist denn mit deiner HR-Bremse passiert, des schaut auf dem Foto so aus, als wenn die leitung außen am Standrohr der Gabel vorbei geht?!

Die Domain DC is gut, besser als man denkt. Nen kumpel von mir fährt sie schon seit fast 3 jahren und die gabel läuft einwandfrei!

@ dirtsemmel:
Wieso bist di mit der Klemmung nicht zufrieden. Hab jetzt mein 2. Aurum und möchte sowas nich mehr missen. Is doch eine super cleane Sache und klemmt richtig gut!


----------



## ToppaHarley (29. April 2013)

@Freerider2109:
ich hab die Standard avid elixir 3 direkt gegen ne zee getauscht, da ich avid geschädigt bin von meinem torque und div. anderen Meinungen. ich hatte bisher keine Zeit, die Leitungen zu kürzen, deswegen läuft's außen her erstmal  Hauptsache ich komm heute mal raus damit  auf die Domain bin ich auch echt mal gespannt. einzige Problem wird wohl die angeblich geringe endprogression sein aber damit kann ich erstmal leben


----------



## Freerider2109 (29. April 2013)

Jaaaa das stimmt die endprogression könnt etwas besser sein, aber ist auch machbar. Wenn nicht gibt es evtl. auch härtere Federn. 

Und zu dem wechsel zu Shimano, kann ich nur eins sagen, T.O.P.!!!!  Es gibt nichts besseres wie Shimano! Avid hab ich im Laden auch nur Probleme mit, rüste den Leuten selbst bei ner Magura mittlerweile alles auf Shimano um. Man ganz davon ab, das die Formula-Kunden nach einem Jahr kommen und auch Shimano wollen


----------



## ToppaHarley (29. April 2013)

ja die zee hatte ich vorher an meinem torque... dafür hab ich mir jetzt Shimano xt besorgt! ich will auch nix anderes mehr. super gut!!
Züge werden natürlich bald gekürzt und dann läufts innen her  bevor ich heute abgeh aufm local dh auch noch das unter- und Oberrohr abkleben, der lack ist ja echt nicht der brüller... hab schon Vorfreude


----------



## NoX_Rider (29. April 2013)

Dann will ich auch mal :


----------



## Fufi7 (29. April 2013)

hat schon was mit der dorado, nice.
leider ist willingen für mich zu weit...wohne bei Basel in Deutschland...für mich ist Lac Blanc the place to be...der eröffnet nächste woche, dann bin ich mal mega gespannt auf den schlitten. springen kann das ding schonmal sehr gut!


----------



## Stunt-beck (29. April 2013)

Aber der Herr Nox-Rider könnte doch bestimmt kommen oder?


----------



## NoX_Rider (29. April 2013)

Von der Entfernung kein Problem, aber ich mach die Tage nichts mehr, am 5.Mai gehts ne Woche nach Leogang für die Parkeröffnung am 9.05. will ja fit und an einem Stück sein wenns da hin geht!

Greez


----------



## ToppaHarley (29. April 2013)

Irgendwie regt mich IBC grad auf... hab jetzt mehrfach versucht eine  private Nachricht an dich (Stunt-beck) zu schicken und nichts liegt in  meinem Postausgang drin... ob mein Java spinnt oder Flash, wie auch  immer. 
meine antwort auf deine frage:


Hey Micha!

Ja finde ich echt cool, dass du / ihr an mich gedacht  habt. Von Dortmund aus ist es ja wirklich nicht weit (1,5h mit dem  Auto)... 
Allerdings bin ich von Freitag - Sonntag schon mit einem Kollegen im Winterberger Park und das wird mir dann zu kurzfristig. 
Wo  kommt ihr denn weg? Vielleicht kann man sich ja auch nochmal so  treffen, oder einfach nochmal ein Aurum Treffen veranstalten Richtung  Sommer 

Grüße
Matthias


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Freerider2109 (30. April 2013)

Also ich komme 25min von winterberg entfernt her und hab ne gute stunde bis Willingen. 
Und nen Treffen in Winterberg sollten wir auf alle Fälle nochmal machen!


----------



## Stunt-beck (30. April 2013)

Freerider2109 schrieb:


> Also ich komme 25min von winterberg entfernt her und hab ne gute stunde bis Willingen.
> Und nen Treffen in Winterberg sollten wir auf alle Fälle nochmal machen!



Ich würde für Winterberg aber dann Mittwoch oder Donnerstag vorschlagen dann wartet man nicht am Lift 

Grüße Micha


----------



## MindPatterns (2. Mai 2013)

Servus zusammen, 

überlege derzeit mein Kona Operator 2012 zu verkaufen und in ein Aurum investieren. Wahrscheinlich wirds nur die 3er Version, aber seis drum.

Meine Frage: Gab es bei den 2013er Modellen irgendwelche Probleme mit den Rahmen? Beim 2012er hatte man glaube ich Probleme mit der Dämpferaufnahme, daß sich dort Risse gebildet haben. Brechen die sonst gerne mal an einer andere Stelle?
Und: Wie ist euer Fazit, nachdem ihr das Aurum ausgiebigst gefahren seid? Zufrieden oder eher "nie wieder"? Hat sich die Sache mit dem Vertrieb in Deutschland verbessert (gab ja ein paar Probleme mit der Garantieabwicklung afaik)?
Zuguterletzt: Bei welchem Händler im Internet würde man besten eins ordern?

Viele Grüße!


----------



## Irvine78 (2. Mai 2013)

meines wissens nach war die einzigste schwachstelle am rahmen die dämpferaufnahme, die wurde aber 2013 verstärkt. ich war vor dem kauf auch skeptisch und hab mich umgehört aber nichts negatives gefunden. ich hab dann zugeschlagen ;-) 

ich bin sehr zufrieden mit meinem aurum, war nur zwischen zwei rahmengrößen am schwanken und hab mich dann für die kleinere entschieden. das rad läuft ruhig und ausgewogen, bietet aber noch die nötige agilität wenns mal auf ne fichtenslalomstrecke geht. ich hab den cane creek double barrel und n mj tuning für die boxxer nachgerüstet, vom fahrwerk gibts nix zu meckern.

hol dir doch n 2012 ausm bikemarkt wenn die dämpferaufnahme bricht, bekommst normalerweise n 2013 auf garantie.


----------



## Stunt-beck (2. Mai 2013)

Auch ich bin über alle Maße zufrieden. Habe ein 2er aus 2012. Keine Probleme. Kann dir auch nur raten eins aus dem Bikmarkt zu holen.
Da gibt es einige.

Grüße Micha


----------



## S.Tschuschke (2. Mai 2013)

Auch als Zweitkäufer? Oder ist nur als Erstkäufer die Garantie vorhanden?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Nachaz (2. Mai 2013)

...wobei ich viele kenne die mit 'nem 12er Aurum nie Probleme hatten. Wenn Du jetzt allerdings 100kg wiegst und der Moscher vorm Herrn bist...

Norco gibt 5 Jahre Garantie auf seine Rahmen, schließt aber Crashes, Rennen und ein paar andere Dinge aus, also vorsichtig sein bei Meldung des Garantiefalls... brauchst natürlich auch ein "Proof of ownership", also die Rechnung auf der Datum und die Rahmennummer steht.


----------



## MindPatterns (2. Mai 2013)

Gibts bei Norco denn wenigstens ein Crash Replacement Programm?


----------



## Freerider2109 (2. Mai 2013)

Nein gibt es meines wissens nicht. Bieten ja jetzt nich so viele hersteller an. 
Bin schon einige bikes gefahren und von dem Aurum absolut positiv überrascht gewesen. Das Rad fährt sich so geil, egal was du machen willst, das teil kann alles über DH bis zum verspielten Freeride! Eine richtige allroundrakete! 

Also der Umstieg lohnt sich auf jedenfall und falls du die teile bom Operator behalten willst, ich verkaufn meinen top gepflegten Aurum Team Dirt Rahmen.
Kaum gefahren für 1600


----------



## eLw00d (2. Mai 2013)

Und warum verkaufst du ihn wenn er doch so super ist?


----------



## Freerider2109 (2. Mai 2013)

War mir irgendwie klar das die Frage kommt...... Falls du eine oder zwei Seiten zurück blätterst, siehst du mein neues Aurum 

Zwei Aurum Rahmen macht kein Sinn


----------



## eLw00d (2. Mai 2013)

Hoppla ^^

Sieht gut aus!


----------



## Freerider2109 (2. Mai 2013)

Kein ding, ich hätte hier nicht meine erfahrung geteilt wenn icu keins mehr gefahren hätte. Bin von dem bock mehr als überzeugt!


----------



## Stunt-beck (2. Mai 2013)

eLw00d schrieb:


> Hoppla ^^
> 
> Sieht gut aus!



Jo ist sehr schick das Bike habe es gestern live gesehen. Wobei ich immer noch der Meinung bin das der LRS besser zu meinem passen würde

Grüße Micha

Der langsam wieder gesund wird.


----------



## Stunt-beck (2. Mai 2013)

Für alle die auch Lust und Zeit haben schaut mal hier, wäre doch schön wenn dann noch ein par mit nem Aurum da wären.

http://www.mtb-news.de/lmb/detail.php?t=13925

Grüße


----------



## fishbone121 (2. Mai 2013)

der einzige Park den ich ohne weitere Probleme ansteuern kann, ist Beerfelden...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Stunt-beck (2. Mai 2013)

fishbone121 schrieb:


> der einzige Park den ich ohne weitere Probleme ansteuern kann, ist Beerfelden...



Schade ist für uns zwar fast genau so weit. Aber ich glaube für Winterberg bekomme ich mehr Leute motiviert


----------



## Don-Schlumpfo (2. Mai 2013)

also zu der sache mit dem riss an der dämpferaufnahme, mein aurum dirt rahmen ist gerissen, habe aber innerhalb von 5 minuten einen neuen zugesagt bekommen, den ich auch bevor die ganzen normal bestellten rahmen ausgeliefert wurden bekam und laut deutschland vertrieb war meiner der erste der in dtl gerissen ist, sonst wohl nur in der schweiz und da waren es wohl rahmen von nem team.


----------



## Freerider2109 (3. Mai 2013)

Den riss hast du gesehen oder gemerkt durch komisches knacken beim reintreten?!


----------



## Don-Schlumpfo (3. Mai 2013)

Nein, das hört sich eher nach Tretlager/Kurbel an. Ich habe den riss bemerkt indem ich meinen Rahmen einfach mal auf Risse untersucht habe.


----------



## MindPatterns (3. Mai 2013)

Aber 2012er Modell, oder?


----------



## Don-Schlumpfo (3. Mai 2013)

So sah das bei mir aus, ist ein aurum dirt 2012


----------



## jo_jo (3. Mai 2013)

Den riss kann man zumindest bei mir auch nur sehen. Knacken tut da nichts sieht man nur beim genau saubermachen


----------



## BIKESTARR (3. Mai 2013)

Freerider2109 schrieb:


> Den riss hast du gesehen oder gemerkt durch komisches knacken beim reintreten?!



Das habe ich. Ich habe aber nach rissen gesucht und nichts gefunden.
Kommt aber von vorne. Hat jemand noch eine idee? ich dachte schonmal
an steuersatz


----------



## Fisch1982 (3. Mai 2013)

MindPatterns: AURUM KAUFEN!!!!!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Stunt-beck (4. Mai 2013)

Hat Jemand Erfahrungen mit einer Dorado gemacht? Ich würde mir gern eine zulegen.


----------



## Don-Schlumpfo (5. Mai 2013)

also persönlich habe ich keine erfahrungen mit der dorado gemacht, hab nur miterlebt wie die von einem kumpel zweimal bei einem winzigen sturz verbogen ist, er war ziemlich langsam unterwegs und ist in einer kurve weggerutscht und dabei hat es ihm beide brücken verbogen! und das ganze gleich zweimal zudem hat er wohl auch probleme mit dem buchsenspiel, die gabel ist ständig ausgeschlagen und er fährt definitiv nicht viel.


----------



## NICOLAI-UFO-DS (6. Mai 2013)

Hallo zusammen,

ich bin nun auch stolzer Besitzer eines Norco Aurum Le Frame Set's, ich habe nur einige Probleme beim Einbau bzw. einstellen von Kurbel und Kettenführung.
Folgende Teile sollen verbaut werden:

e13 LG1 Kettenführung + Race Face Atlas FR Kurbel + Race Face 36T Kettenblatt

Meine Frage ist, hat jemand diese Kombi verbaut?
Wie viele Unterlegscheiben (schwarz oder gold) kommen hinter die Kettenführung? oder doch keine? 
Welche Position vom Taco muss / sollte ich einstellen (NRW)? 
Wie viele Spacer/Einstellringe kommen auf welche Seite vom Kurbelarm? 
Die Race Face Kurbel ist echt super nur diese Einstellerei ist totale kack.

Ich Danke schon mal im vorraus für die Mühe.
P.S Ein Bild wäre super ;-)


----------



## Fisch1982 (6. Mai 2013)

NICOLAI-UFO-DS schrieb:


> Hallo zusammen,
> 
> ich bin nun auch stolzer Besitzer eines Norco Aurum Le Frame Set's, ich habe nur einige Probleme beim Einbau bzw. einstellen von Kurbel und Kettenführung.
> Folgende Teile sollen verbaut werden:
> ...



Also, ich kann dir nur sagen wie es mit Race Face Chester, Race Face Kettenblatt und LS1, vielleicht hilft es dir je weiter?
Tretlager 1 Scheibe links 2 rechts =Kettenblatt Seiteig
Eine schwarze Unterlegsscheibe zwischen ISCG und Kettenführung.


----------



## ToppaHarley (6. Mai 2013)

Fisch1982 schrieb:


> Also, ich kann dir nur sagen wie es mit Race Face Chester, Race Face Kettenblatt und LS1, vielleicht hilft es dir je weiter?
> Tretlager 1 Scheibe links 2 rechts =Kettenblatt Seiteig
> Eine schwarze Unterlegsscheibe zwischen ISCG und Kettenführung.



Aurum 3?


----------



## Fisch1982 (7. Mai 2013)

ToppaHarley schrieb:


> Aurum 3?



JO! Habe 5 Monate gewartet drauf, hat sich aber auf jeden Fall gelohnt.
Bin begeistert von dem Hobel!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Nachaz (7. Mai 2013)

So, besser spät als nie, hab mein Radl endlich zusammen:



(Foto von der Jungfernfahrt direkt nach dem Zusammenschrauben)

Und ich muss sagen: leck mich fett, geht das Moped geil!

Muss noch ein paar kleine Dinge machen, Bremsleitungen kürzen, Stütze ist schon gekürzt+gedreht, anderer Sattel bereits montiert. Kurbel muss noch abgeklebt werden, evtl. Schneidwerk-Decals in grün/blau für die BOS. Irgend wann mal Titanfeder und evtl. anderer Vorbau.

Heute in Willingen ordentlich Probe gefahren und ein gutes Stück bei der Abstimmung voran gekommen. Muss noch entscheiden, wie ich die LSC fahren will, aber sonst alles Super!


----------



## fishbone121 (7. Mai 2013)

was haltet ihr vom empfohlenen ccdb setup für das aurum auf der canecreek homepage?


----------



## BIKESTARR (7. Mai 2013)

geiler aufbau! gewicht?


----------



## ToppaHarley (7. Mai 2013)

Fisch1982 schrieb:


> JO! Habe 5 Monate gewartet drauf, hat sich aber auf jeden Fall gelohnt.
> Bin begeistert von dem Hobel!



Dito! Hab mir vor 2 Wochen auch ein Aurum 3 geholt! Der X-Fusion geht super, und an die Domain DC muss ich mich noch etwas gewöhnen. Mir ist sie etwas zu progressiv nach ca der Hälfte des Federwegs. Hab mir jetzt noch eine rote Feder bestellt, vielleicht ist die blaue (firm) einfach zu hart... wobei ich ein Kampfgewicht von ca. 95kg bestreite  hatte aber schon immer einen ziemlich sauberen fahrstil...

was sagst du/ihr zu der Gabel? jemand sonst noch erfahrung mit einer RS Domain DC gemacht?


----------



## Fisch1982 (7. Mai 2013)

Ja x Fusion funktioniert sehr gut.
Bin mit der Domain nicht gefahren
Soweit ich weiß ist das eigentlich eine boxxer mit Stahl-Standrohre.
Ich glaube da könnte man sogar die motion control einheit nachrüsten.


----------



## ToppaHarley (7. Mai 2013)

Ja es ist wohl wirklich eine Boxxer mit Stahl-Standrohren und leicht anderem Innenleben. Aus dem Grunde will ich die Gabel gerne mal einige Zeit lang ausprobieren - Ich will mich gegen die mehrheitlichen Aussagen bei Sichtung der Gabel wehren ("Iiih, der fährt ne Domain!?")  Das Mehrgewicht stört mich nicht, mein Rad ist komplett auf ca 17,5kg und lässt sich echt sau geil beschleunigen und handeln.

Nur wenn die Domain nach dem einfahren und wechsel der Feder immer noch so extrem progressiv bleibt, dann muss ich mich dann denke ich doch für eine Boxxer entscheiden...


----------



## dr.juggles (7. Mai 2013)

affengeiles aurum le herr schweinepriester 

wie groß bist du bei dem L rahmen?


----------



## Nachaz (8. Mai 2013)

dr.juggles schrieb:


> affengeiles aurum le herr schweinepriester
> 
> wie groß bist du bei dem L rahmen?



Danke, finde ich auch 

Bin 184 cm, von der Bauform her aber eher Sitzzwerg. Das M hat mir nicht so gepasst, kann mir aber gut vorstllen, dass der eine oder andere in meiner Größe noch mit 'nem M klar kommt.



BIKESTARR schrieb:


> geiler aufbau! gewicht?



16,5 kg lt. Personenwaage. Geplant waren 16,2 kg. War leider zu geil aufs aufbauen, habe deshalb Rahmen/Dämpfer/Sattelstütze/Kefü nicht mehr einzeln gewogen. Drum weiss ich jetzt nicht, wo genau die Differenz herkommt, ich denke mal, der L-Rahmen wird aber doch nicht nur 3.740g wiegen, die 13er-Variante wurde ja noch mal an der ein oder anderen Stelle verstärkt. Das Hinterrad war glaub' ich auch ein wenig schwerer als geplant, kann ich aber aus der Erinnerung heraus jetzt nicht sagen. Aber ich  muss das Gesamtrad ohnehin nochmal an eine ordentliche Waage hängen...


----------



## NICOLAI-UFO-DS (8. Mai 2013)

Nachaz schrieb:


> Danke, finde ich auch
> 
> Bin 184 cm, von der Bauform her aber eher Sitzzwerg. Das M hat mir nicht so gepasst, kann mir aber gut vorstllen, dass der eine oder andere in meiner Größe noch mit 'nem M klar kommt.
> 
> ...



Hallo,

mein ''M'' Rahmen wiegt nackt (ohne Dämpfer) 3856gramm


----------



## Nachaz (8. Mai 2013)

NICOLAI-UFO-DS schrieb:


> mein ''M'' Rahmen wiegt nackt (ohne Dämpfer) 3856gramm


Danke für die Info, bedeutet "nackt" auch ohne Steuersatz und "Sattelklemme" (== die 3 Alu-Keile + Schraube)?

Denke mal so oder so, dass 4kg für den L-Rahmen realistisch sind - Ist aber schon'ne Menge, wenn man das hier liest:



CDRacer schrieb:


> Mein 2012er L Rahmen wiegt 3760 Gramm.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## MindPatterns (8. Mai 2013)

Nachaz schrieb:


> Denke mal so oder so, dass 4kg für den L-Rahmen realistisch sind - Ist aber schon'ne Menge, wenn man das hier liest:



Hauptsache das Mopped hält


----------



## NICOLAI-UFO-DS (8. Mai 2013)

Nachaz schrieb:


> Danke für die Info, bedeutet "nackt" auch ohne Steuersatz und "Sattelklemme" (== die 3 Alu-Keile + Schraube)?
> 
> Denke mal so oder so, dass 4kg für den L-Rahmen realistisch sind - Ist aber schon'ne Menge, wenn man das hier liest:



Ja ohne Steuersatz und Sattelklemme


----------



## Nachaz (8. Mai 2013)

MindPatterns schrieb:


> Hauptsache das Mopped hält



Sehe ich genau so.


----------



## MindPatterns (9. Mai 2013)

Gibt es bei Norco ein Crash Replacement Programm? Hab auf Anhieb nur die 5-Jahres-Garantie gefunden.
Hat schon jemand die garantie in Anspruch nehmen müssen, und wenn ja, wie ist der Service diesbezüglich hier in Deutschland?


----------



## Freerider2109 (9. Mai 2013)

Kannst du ein paar posts vorher lesen. Da kam die frage schonmal. Einfach Rahmen einschicken und ruckizucki gibts nen neuen! Crash-Replacement machen nich so viele Hersteller!


----------



## MindPatterns (9. Mai 2013)

Einschicken an? Deutschland-Vertrieb?


----------



## _arGh_ (9. Mai 2013)

was is passiert?


----------



## MindPatterns (9. Mai 2013)

_arGh_ schrieb:


> was is passiert?



 Nix, versuch nur gerade rauszufinden wie der Norco Service einen Crash handhaben würde. Bzw. Garantiefall. Find halt nix schriftliches bzgl. Crash Replacement.


----------



## Don-Schlumpfo (9. Mai 2013)

Ich schreib's gerne noch 5x, mein aurum dirt ist gerissen, ich habe angerufen und nach 5 Minuten wurde mir schon ein neuer Rahmen zugesagt musste lediglich ein Bild vom Aufbau und ein Bild vom riss sowie die rahmennummer hinschicken und schon hat sich der neue Rahmen auf den weg gemacht


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Redhead74 (10. Mai 2013)

moin zusammen, ich werde mir in den heute oder morgen auch das aurum zulegen.
welchen dämpfer empfehlt ihr rc4 oder den canecreek?
kommen die base tunes des cane creek als grund setting gut hin?

cheers


----------



## Nachaz (10. Mai 2013)

Don-Schlumpfo schrieb:


> Ich schreib's gerne noch 5x, mein aurum dirt ist gerissen, ich habe angerufen und nach 5 Minuten wurde mir schon ein neuer Rahmen zugesagt musste lediglich ein Bild vom Aufbau und ein Bild vom riss sowie die rahmennummer hinschicken und schon hat sich der neue Rahmen auf den weg gemacht



Das war für mich mit Kaufgrund...

Die Frage von MindPatterns ist aber eher diejenige, was passiert, wenn man den Rahmen in Eigenschuld um 40% komprimiert, nicht wenn sich ein Haarriss auftut, weil die Dämpferaufnahme im hautrahmen am 12er-Rahmen ein bissl zu wenig Fleisch hatte.

Darf man dann nochmal die 2.000,- für ein Komplettes Framekit hinlegen, oder kann man bei Norco einen Austauschrahmen zum HEK ordern (müsste ohne Dämpfer, Stütze und Steuersatz ja für um die 900,- plus Märchensteuer möglich sein)?


----------



## Don-Schlumpfo (10. Mai 2013)

Naja, wie entscheidet man denn zwischen einem Crash und einem Verarbeitungsfehler, ich denke mal das man das nicht unbedingt so klar trennen kann, aber nachdem das bei mir so super abgelaufen ist mit dem Garantiefall denke ich nicht, dass das so ein großes Problem sein sollte.

Zu der Frage ob Fox oder CCDB, ich werde definitiv keinen Fox Dämpfer mehr fahren, der CCDB ist wenn ich es richtig in Erinnerung habe günstiger als der Fox und definitiv besser, das Base Tune auf der Cane Creek Seite kommt auch ganz gut hin, von diesem Setup aus muss man dann eben noch seine persönlichen Vorlieben einstellen.


----------



## Nachaz (10. Mai 2013)

Sowohl der RC4 als auch der DB sind Worldcup-Dämpfer, ohne den Fox jetzt ausgiebig - und schon garnicht im Aurum - getestet zu haben würde ich sagen, die nehmen sich von der Performance her nicht viel.

Wenn Du den Dämpfer allerdings einzeln kaufst, würde ich eindeutig zum CCDB raten, da Du den Fox jedes halbe Jahr für 5-6 Wochen einschicken darfst, um Deine Garantie nicht zu verlieren.

Garantieverlust war bei mir so, meine Konsequenz: nie wieder Fox. Die Info mit den 5-6 Wochen kommt von einem Kumpel, der immer so lange (um den Dreh) auf seine Fourty wartet.


----------



## san_andreas (10. Mai 2013)

Leute, was schreibt ihr für Zeugs...erstens können den Fox viele Händler vor Ort warten und zweitens gibts auch genug "freie" Anbieter, um den Dämpfer servicen zu lassen. Man ist also 0,0 an Toxo gebunden.


----------



## Nachaz (10. Mai 2013)

san_andreas schrieb:


> Leute, was schreibt ihr für Zeugs...erstens können den Fox viele Händler vor Ort warten und zweitens gibts auch genug "freie" Anbieter, um den Dämpfer servicen zu lassen. Man ist also 0,0 an Toxo gebunden.



Dann macht mein Kumpel was falsch. Und z.T. "freie Anbieter" - das hat in meinem Fall bei FOX nicht ausgereicht.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## san_andreas (10. Mai 2013)

Es gibt doch einige Shops, die von Toxo ausgebildet worden sind, Fox Teile zu servicen.

Was war genau los bei dir ?


----------



## Fufi7 (10. Mai 2013)

Don-Schlumpfo schrieb:


> Naja, wie entscheidet man denn zwischen einem Crash und einem Verarbeitungsfehler, ich denke mal das man das nicht unbedingt so klar trennen kann, aber nachdem das bei mir so super abgelaufen ist mit dem Garantiefall denke ich nicht, dass das so ein großes Problem sein sollte.
> 
> Zu der Frage ob Fox oder CCDB, ich werde definitiv keinen Fox Dämpfer mehr fahren, der CCDB ist wenn ich es richtig in Erinnerung habe günstiger als der Fox und definitiv besser, das Base Tune auf der Cane Creek Seite kommt auch ganz gut hin, von diesem Setup aus muss man dann eben noch seine persönlichen Vorlieben einstellen.



bin jetzt 2 tage im bikepark mit meinem aurum gefahren auch mit CCDB und muss sagen, der dämpfer ist super geil und denke dass er perfekt ins norco passt. basic setup fand ich okay mit kleinen adjustments in richtung eigener vorlieben. auf der beiliegenden eingeschweissten cc-dämpfer grundsetupservicekarte hab ich meine veränderungen vom basic setup mit blei eingezeichnet...die kann man jederzeit wieder mit dem finger verwischen und neu einzeichnen.

jedenfalls...Aurum nach nur 2 bikeparktagen...das beste bike für meine vorlieben  bisher.
 bin kein racer, aber auch nicht langsam und würde mich als medium bei den stunts bzw sprüngen einreihen. super agil/verspielt in engen s kurvenabschnitten, aber für mich laufruhig genug wenns ruppig wird. vergleich zum banshee...nicht ganz so schluckfreudig da progressiver, dafür mehr pop (deswegen auch der wechsel). kurzer hinterbau ist supergeil. wenn man will lässts sich fahren wie auf nem pumptrack und geschwindigkeit generieren. aus anliegern lässt es sich leicht aufs hinterrad ziehen und wurzeln können locker als absprungkannte verwendet werden. und wenn man etwas arbeitet hat es eine super traktion über wurzelteppiche. bin absolut begeister und möchte so schnell kein anderes bike  hoffe ich konnte mind pattern etwas weiterhelfen.


----------



## Don-Schlumpfo (10. Mai 2013)

Ich habe den Vergleich RC4 vs. CCDB in einem Transition TR450 und wenn man mal nicht auf den ungedämpften Bereich beim Fox achtet, den er nach ca. 1 Monat hatte, so kommt der Fox immer noch nicht auch nur annähernd an den CCDB ran. Man kann den CCDB einfach kompromisslos so einstellen wie man es möchte und hat nicht wie beim Fox so Probleme das man ihn entweder mit kaum Zugstufe fahren kann und dann aber auch kaum Druckstufe hat oder man dreht die Zugstufe etwas langsamer und auf einmal ist Druckstufe drin ohne Ende, da beeinflusst sich einfach alles gegenseitig, wenn man das Bottom Out ganz rein dreht hat man zum Beispiel insgesamt viel weniger Dämpfung also für den Preis was der Fox offiziell kostet würde ich mir den ganz sicher nicht kaufen und einen guten CCDB z.B. aus einem Neurad bekommt man auch schon günstig.


----------



## Nachaz (10. Mai 2013)

Ersmal die Servicesituation hier in der Umgebung:


 Mein Fachhändler: (kann,) darf aber keinen FOX-Service machen
 Anderer große Fahrradwerkstatt hier: gleiches Spiel
 Alle anderen Fahrradläden hier können/wollen nicht.
 Flatout-Suspension: darf bei Dämpfern nur Luftkammerservice machen, schickt sonst auch zu "Fox" (Toxo?)
 Dann gibt es hier noch zwei Läden großer Fahrradmarken, die dürfen (soweit ich weis), machen aber nur für dort gekaufte Komplettbikes.
Beim meinem DHX Air 5.0 ist die Luftkammer geplatzt und Fox (Toxo?) hat dann lt. Flatout gesagt, man hätte das Ding regelmäßig zum Komplettservice einschicken müssen - Luftkammerservice wurde bei Flatout durchgeführt, als der Dämpfer einmal undicht war.

Im Bikemarkt habe ich dann mit einem hin und her geschrieben, als ich das kaputte Ding verkauft habe, der hat bei seinem Fox-Servicepartner nachgefragt und der meinte, das passiert, wenn Luft aus dem Piggy in die Hauptluftkammer gerät.

Lange Rede, kurzer Sinn:
Beschränkte Service-Situation + geforderter Service = nicht so gut. 

Unabhängig davon, ob man jetzt jemand hat der das in zwei Stunden erledigt oder man 6 Wochen auf Toxo wartet, ist die Tatsache, dass man das machen *muss *um die Garantie nicht zu verlieren, ist in meinen Augen schon eine Frechheit. Ein Dämpfer gehört mMn alle zwei Jahre Off-Season zum Service oder wenn er undicht wird. Und wenn man das mal nicht gemacht hat und irgend ein Teil, das nix mit dem Service zu tun hat, reisst, platzt oder was auch immer, sollte man die nicht eingehaltenen Serviceintervalle nicht benutzen, um sich aus einem Garantiefall rauszuwinden.

Jetzt frag' mich aber bitte nicht, warum mein Kumpel seine Gabel zu Toxo schickt - werd' ich ihn mal fragen. Kann auch durchaus sein, dass er's nicht besser weis.


----------



## Redhead74 (11. Mai 2013)

Hat jmd seine settings für den rc4 parat? Bei welchem Gewicht?
Danke


----------



## _arGh_ (13. Mai 2013)

Don-Schlumpfo schrieb:


> Man hat nicht wie beim Fox so Probleme das man ihn entweder mit kaum Zugstufe fahren kann und dann aber auch kaum Druckstufe hat oder man dreht die Zugstufe etwas langsamer und auf einmal ist Druckstufe drin ohne Ende, da beeinflusst sich einfach alles gegenseitig, wenn man das Bottom Out ganz rein dreht hat man zum Beispiel insgesamt viel weniger Dämpfung



was ein gelaber!


----------



## Don-Schlumpfo (13. Mai 2013)

@ argh
Kannst du es begründen warum es Gelaber sein sollte? Wenn nicht besser mal die Klappe halten


----------



## Freerider2109 (13. Mai 2013)

Ich werde wegen dem Crash-Replacement heute glaub auch mal mit meinem Auto zu Händler fahren. Vielleicht geht da ja was, wenn ich das Teil auf der Schleife gegen eine Mauer setze.....halbe preis müsste da doch locker drin sein. Hat da jemand erfahrung 

Im Ernst jetzt.....bei herkömmlichen Garantiefällen is die Abwicklung super schnell und easy! 
Zum Crash Replacement.. Wenn das Herstelle anbieten dann doch fast nur die High-End Jungs wie Santa Cruz. Ansonsten kenne ich es nur von Giro Helmen. Bei Troy Lee gibt es meines Wissens auch kein CR oder? Und die Helme sind ja jetzt auch nich billig!


----------



## Nachaz (13. Mai 2013)

Freerider2109 schrieb:


> Zum Crash Replacement.. Wenn das Herstelle anbieten dann doch fast nur die High-End Jungs wie Santa Cruz. Ansonsten kenne ich es nur von Giro Helmen. Bei Troy Lee gibt es meines Wissens auch kein CR oder? Und die Helme sind ja jetzt auch nich billig!



Last Bikes . Das Herb 204 wär's bei mir fast geworden, aber das Aurum war fahrtechnisch eher mein Fall.


----------



## fishbone121 (14. Mai 2013)

weiß einer von euch zufällig die ~ benötigte Schaftlänge von Gabeln fürs Aurum auswendig?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Irvine78 (15. Mai 2013)

mein komplettbike in M hat 160 mm schaftlänge gehabt.


----------



## fishbone121 (15. Mai 2013)

Mehrere Probleme grade: 

Ich fahr 10-fach trigger, Schaltwerk und Kassette. Ich muss verdammt viel Spannung auf den Zug machen damit das Schaltwerk die Kette aufs oberste Ritzel bringt. -> Jetzt ist mir innerhalb einer Woche! 2 mal der Schaltzug gerissen und schließlich ist auch die Feder im Schaltwerkskörper, die den Käfig spannt abgebrochen  Was is da denn los?! Kanns sein, dass die Kassette irgendwie viel zu groß ist und ich ne Rennradkassette oder so brauch? 

Außerdem ist mir gerade aufgefallen, dass die Kassette etwas wackelt, sich aber nicht weiter festziehen lässt.. :S


----------



## Freerider2109 (15. Mai 2013)

Was für nen Schaltwerk und was für ne Kassettengröße hast du drauf? Naja eiern dard die kassette etwas aber locker sein, is immer die frage wie locker?! 
Puuh damit so ne Feder reißt muss aber schon einiges passieren.....yesses :O


----------



## fishbone121 (15. Mai 2013)

Sram x0 schaltwerk und Sram PG irgendwas kassette. Sorry aber die größe weiß ich nicht auswendig...  
Jop, ich versuch jetzt irgendwie die Feder von meinem alten kaputten x7 ins x0 einzubauen..könnte das klappen?


----------



## CDRacer (17. Mai 2013)

Wegen der Kassette, ist eigentlich 10-fach untypisch, aber sofern die Kassette auf dem Freilaufkörper Spiel hat, gibt es Spacer, um das auszugleichen.


----------



## fishbone121 (17. Mai 2013)

CDRacer schrieb:


> Wegen der Kassette, ist eigentlich 10-fach untypisch, aber sofern die Kassette auf dem Freilaufkörper Spiel hat, gibt es Spacer, um das auszugleichen.



Ich hab heute die Kassette und Nabe auseinandergebaut, aber bekomm das Spiel nicht weg... Hab eher das Gefühl, dass der Freilauf samt Kassette auf der Achse spiel hat 

Oberste Ritzel der Kassette hat übrigens 28T


----------



## CDRacer (17. Mai 2013)

Also hat der gesamte Freilaufkörper Spiel? Was für eine Nabe hast du denn?


----------



## fishbone121 (17. Mai 2013)

Ja hab ich glaub schon, aber ist noch fahrbar  .. easton havoc naben...


----------



## dr.juggles (19. Mai 2013)




----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Stunt-beck (20. Mai 2013)

So nun ist meins auch fertig!!













Jetzt muß nur noch das Wetter besser werden.

Grüße Micha


----------



## fishbone121 (20. Mai 2013)

Schicker Aufbau Micha  

Ich bin grad am überlegen ob ich meien Boxxer gegen eine schwarze tauschen soll, was meint ihr?  





oder:


----------



## jo_jo (20. Mai 2013)

schwar ist immer besser


----------



## dr.juggles (20. Mai 2013)

schwarz!

aber ist so oder so ein traum!


----------



## Stunt-beck (20. Mai 2013)

Danke für die Blumen. Ich würde auch schwarz nehmen. Ist auf jeden Fall ein geiles Teil.


----------



## san_andreas (21. Mai 2013)

Weiße Brücken aber dran lassen !


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Fufi7 (21. Mai 2013)

fishbone121 schrieb:


> Schicker Aufbau Micha
> 
> Ich bin grad am überlegen ob ich meien Boxxer gegen eine schwarze tauschen soll, was meint ihr?


 

habe ne schwarze boxxer dran...schau mal in meinem Fotoalbum...natürlich hatte ich glück und ein schweizer in meiner nähe hat seine scharze-blaue boxxer vom giant glory (selbes blau wie aurum rahmen).


----------



## kleeene (25. Mai 2013)

Hier ein Pic von meinem Aurum


----------



## BIKESTARR (25. Mai 2013)

hehe hab dich damit in willingen gesehn


----------



## Fufi7 (26. Mai 2013)

an die CCDB fahrer...schleift bei euch die feder auch am schwarzen körper des dämpfers? hatte zuerst ne stahlfeder von cane creek drin...jetzt ne titanfeder von kronos...bei beiden das gleiche.
halte das aber nicht für bedenklich.


----------



## fishbone121 (26. Mai 2013)

Fufi7 schrieb:


> an die CCDB fahrer...schleift bei euch die feder auch am schwarzen körper des dämpfers? hatte zuerst ne stahlfeder von cane creek drin...jetzt ne titanfeder von kronos...bei beiden das gleiche.
> halte das aber nicht für bedenklich.



Jap is bei mir auch so, is normal...


----------



## knife55 (26. Mai 2013)

hallo wo bekommt man denn nen lagerkit fürs aurum her ??


----------



## fastfingerfred (27. Mai 2013)




----------



## Nachaz (27. Mai 2013)

knife55 schrieb:


> hallo wo bekommt man denn nen lagerkit fürs aurum her ??



Am besten da wo Du es gekauft hast. Ansonsten hier ist die Liste der deutschen Norco-Händler.


----------



## jo_jo (27. Mai 2013)

Aurum Rahmen reissen auch wieder an der Stelle am Tretlager...


----------



## Nachaz (27. Mai 2013)

jo_jo schrieb:


> 2013 Aurum Rahmen reissen auch wieder an der Stelle am Tretlager...



Haste was besonderes damit angestellt?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## jo_jo (27. Mai 2013)

nee ganz normal gefahren, halt todtnau, lac blanc normaler fahrbetrieb halt, keine großen sachen...


----------



## fishbone121 (27. Mai 2013)

jo_jo schrieb:


> nee ganz normal gefahren, halt todtnau, lac blanc normaler fahrbetrieb halt, keine großen sachen...





Ohje  
Was mach ich, wenn ich nicht der Erstbesitzer bin?


----------



## Nachaz (27. Mai 2013)




----------



## jo_jo (27. Mai 2013)

also ich fahre schon viel.. so ists nicht aber keine großen sachen halt. abwarten vlt passiert ja auch nix


----------



## fishbone121 (27. Mai 2013)

jo_jo schrieb:


> also ich fahre schon viel.. so ists nicht aber keine großen sachen halt. abwarten vlt passiert ja auch nix



Kannst du vlt. mal n Bild von deinem Riss reinstellen?


----------



## jo_jo (27. Mai 2013)

jup kann ich morgen mal machen hab die cam nicht zuhaus liegen..


----------



## Fufi7 (27. Mai 2013)

jo_jo schrieb:


> nee ganz normal gefahren, halt todtnau, lac blanc normaler fahrbetrieb halt, keine großen sachen...



Sehr gut, genau da fahr ich auch hauptsächlich..bin mal gespannt aufs foto.


----------



## Don-Schlumpfo (28. Mai 2013)

@jo_jo
Hast du auf der Wippe zusätzliche Punkte zum festmachen der Leitungen? Ich frage deshalb, weil ich das Gefühl habe das es sozusagen zwei verschiedene Baujahre für den LE Rahmen gibt, ich habe nämlich auf der Wippe diese Aufnahmen ein Kumpel der seinen Rahmen kurz nach mir bekommen hat aber nicht, vielleicht sind da noch 2012er Rahmen im Umlauf die noch unlackiert im Lager rumlagen und einfach für 2013 lackiert wurden oder so.


----------



## jo_jo (28. Mai 2013)

Gibt teilweise bei den schwarzen und rot organgenen auch welche mit und ohne diesen leitungsanbau .aber möglich ist es zumal die le rahmen ja erst im märz rauskamen ich meinen kurz nach der eurobike hatte...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## jo_jo (28. Mai 2013)

Habe den leitungs zusatz nicht


----------



## BIKESTARR (28. Mai 2013)

falls es um die löcher in der wippe geht zur befestigung von leitungen: die habe ich auch

edit: gehts wohl anscheinend nicht. jojo hat sie auch


----------



## jo_jo (28. Mai 2013)

http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/images/attach/jpg.gif


----------



## jo_jo (28. Mai 2013)

so wie der letzte recht klein aber diesmal sogar besser zusehen als der letzte...


----------



## Freerider2109 (28. Mai 2013)

Bei Norco Direkt normalerweise!?!?

Ansonsten ist das beim CaneCreek völlig in Ordnung das es so schleift!


----------



## fishbone121 (28. Mai 2013)

jo_jo schrieb:


> http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/images/attach/jpg.gif




also ich erkenn da nich wirklich ein Riss, aber das liegt wahrscheinlich an der Unschärfe... Wo genau ist die Stelle?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## jo_jo (28. Mai 2013)

Im kreis relativ mittig ja quali ist ******** aufm pc lässt es sich gut erkennen finde ich


----------



## fishbone121 (28. Mai 2013)

Ich mein wo genau am bike selbst?


----------



## jo_jo (28. Mai 2013)

aso ja zwischen tretlager und dämpferaufnahme in dem knick bei der schweisnaht nichtantriebsseite


----------



## Indian Summer (28. Mai 2013)

jo_jo schrieb:


> 2013 Aurum Rahmen reissen auch wieder an der Stelle am Tretlager...



Hallo

Wir haben in der Schweiz bis jetzt noch keinen defekten 2013er-Rahmen. Gut, das Wetter ist auch 
dermassen beschissen, dass die Aurum's sicher noch nicht wahnsinnig viel unterwegs waren. 
Wir wissen aber von einigen Bikes, die schon gut und viel gefahren wurden. 

Wir hoffen schwer, dass es sich bei deinem Rahmen und einen Einzelfall (oder einen von wenigen) 
handelt.

Cheers,

Fritz


----------



## Don-Schlumpfo (29. Mai 2013)

Das ist halt wirklich genau die Stelle wo die 2012er teilweise gerissen sind, da wäre ich mal an einem Statemtent von den Jungs aus Kanada interessiert wie das sein kann wenn angeblich nachgebessert wurde.


----------



## Indian Summer (29. Mai 2013)

Don-Schlumpfo schrieb:


> Das ist halt wirklich genau die Stelle wo die
> 2012er teilweise gerissen sind, da wäre ich mal an einem Statemtent von den
> Jungs aus Kanada interessiert wie das sein kann wenn angeblich nachgebessert wurde.



Hi Don-Schlumpfo

Es wurden Änderungen an dieser Stelle vorgenommen.

Cheers,

Fritz


----------



## jo_jo (29. Mai 2013)

Gibt keinen neuen rahmen mehr sagt norco


----------



## jo_jo (29. Mai 2013)

Muss aber beobachtet werden..


----------



## Don-Schlumpfo (29. Mai 2013)

Ok, das finde ich schon etwas dreist!


----------



## MindPatterns (29. Mai 2013)

Was meinstn Du jetzt genau damit? Das es für Dich keinen neuen mehr auf Garantie gibt, oder daß es kein neues Zwischenmodell für 2013 gab?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Nachaz (29. Mai 2013)

jo_jo schrieb:


> Gibt keinen neuen rahmen mehr sagt norco


Begründung?


----------



## jo_jo (29. Mai 2013)

Bergündung war er kann auch keinen riss  erkennen... ich finde schon das man was sehen kann aber gut. Und es wäre wohl eine stelle an der viel kraft auftritt, es würde aber möglicherweise nicht mehr passieren...  sondern nur einmal diesen riss geben und warscheinlich passoert weiter nix. Das beruhigt mich aber nicht wirklich


----------



## MindPatterns (29. Mai 2013)

Dmit würde ich mich nicht abspeisen lassen. Rahmen einschicken. Die Quali vom Bild ist halt wirklich nicht toll.


----------



## BIKESTARR (29. Mai 2013)

ich hatte auch mal einen riss in einem hinterbau und ich habe das rad nur auf der straße gefahren bis ich einen neuen rahmen hatte. ich kann wirklich nicht einschätzen wie schlimm es ist, aber wenn du damit in saalbach oä das roadgap heizt und dir dein rahmen bei der landung bricht könnte das unschön werden. das würde ich nicht auf mir sitzen lassen


----------



## Indian Summer (29. Mai 2013)

Hallo zusammen

Möchte mich hier kurz zu Wort melden. Um einen Garantie-Anspruch aufgrund eines Bildes 
beurteilen zu können, brauchen wir scharfe Bilder, auf denen man etwas erkennen kann, um 
diese an Norco weiterleiten zu können. Auch wenn die modernen Handys, Smartphones und Cams
Millionen von Pixel aufweisen, sind viele der Bilder, die wir erhalten, völlig verschwommen, 
sind der Boden oder die Werkstatt im Hintergrund anstelle der entscheidenden Stelle scharf oder 
sehen wir vor lauter Blitzreflexionen Sterne. Ich könnte hier ein Best-Of-Nix-Erkennbar posten, 
das sich gewaschen hat.

Also, um einen Garantieanspruch ernsthaft zu prüfen, brauchen wir folgende 3 scharfe Bilder.

1. Das ganze Bike (Gesamtzustand)
2. Den Defekt (deutlich und scharf erkennbar)
3. Ein Bild des Tretlagergehäuses mit lesbarer Serien-Nummer.

Geht mit diesen Bildern und dem defekten Rahmen wenn immer möglich zu eurem Händler, 
der dies prüft und alles Weitere inkl. Umbau etc. veranlasst. Norco setzt nach 
wie vor auf den Händler vor Ort, auch wenn dies bei vielen anderen Herstellern 
nicht mehr populär ist.
 @jo_jo
Auch wenn dies bereits dein zweiter Rahmen ist, ist ein neuerlicher Garantieanspruch nicht grundsätzlich 
ausgeschlossen. Wenn es ein Riss ist und kein Hinweis auf einen Missbrauch vorliegt, 
solltest du von der Garantie profitieren sollen. Dafür ist das Bild, das du gepostet hast, 
jedoch denkbar ungeeignet, da man sich von einem Curare-Frosch bis zu giftgrünem Jelly-Pudding
alles darunter vorstellen kann.

Also, am Besten gehst du mit deinem Rahmen zu deinem Norco-Händler, der sich deinem 
Problem annehmen wird.

Cheers,

Fritz


----------



## jo_jo (30. Mai 2013)

FAlls jemand von euch noch ein Schaltauge braucht:

http://bikemarkt.mtb-news.de/article/178043-norco-bikes-schaltauge-norco-aurum

Zum Rahmen ich werd mich da die Tage mal drum kümmern, kann eigentlich echt nicht sein, dass es da kein Ersatz gibt...


----------



## BIKESTARR (31. Mai 2013)

hey, fährt hier jemand einen elka stage 5 dämpfer im aurum?
wenn ja, wie habt ihr das tune eingestellt (konnte nur eines für aline etc finden) und wie geht er mit dem hinterbau?


----------



## fishbone121 (3. Juni 2013)

Also wenn ich den Rebound von meinem ccdb so einstell wie bei cc empfohlen, vom Bike absteig, einfeder und loslass, spürt man irgendwie einen eher unsanften Anschlag, sobald der Dämpfer ganz ausgefedert ist... Ist das bei euch auch so?


----------



## Fufi7 (3. Juni 2013)

fishbone121 schrieb:


> Also wenn ich den Rebound von meinem ccdb so einstell wie bei cc empfohlen, vom Bike absteig, einfeder und loslass, spürt man irgendwie einen eher unsanften Anschlag, sobald der Dämpfer ganz ausgefedert ist... Ist das bei euch auch so?


Ich glaube das ist bei mir auch so wenn wir das gleiche meinen. Meinst das ist ein dämpferproblem??


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Don-Schlumpfo (3. Juni 2013)

Ich glaub das ist ziemlich normal, beim Fahren merkt man davon eh nichts mehr.


----------



## MindPatterns (3. Juni 2013)

Es könnte auch an den Buchsen vom CCDB liegen. Einige Dämpfer hatten das Problem, das fehlerhafte Buchsen verbaut wurden. Hatte dasselbe an meinem Banshee Rune. Cosmic Sport hat mir den Dämpfer ohne Murren geserviced. Ruf da doch mal an und schilder das Problem, evtl. können die Dir direkt weiterhelfen.


----------



## fishbone121 (3. Juni 2013)

Don-Schlumpfo schrieb:


> Ich glaub das ist ziemlich normal, beim Fahren merkt man davon eh nichts mehr.



Ja, beim Fahren merk ich davon auch nichts, aber könnte es nich sein, dass auf Dauer ja immer wieder an der Dämpferaufnahme 'gerissen' (z.bsp.  bei Absprüngen durch das Ausfedern) und daher vlt. auch die Risse kommen? Oder, dass irgendwann mal die Dämpferaufnahme einfach der Kraft nicht mehr standhält und abreißt? Fahr gerne den Dämpfer Rebound recht schnell, deswegen mach ich mir da etwas Sorgen... 



MindPatterns schrieb:


> Es könnte auch an den Buchsen vom CCDB  liegen. Einige Dämpfer hatten das Problem, das fehlerhafte Buchsen  verbaut wurden. Hatte dasselbe an meinem Banshee Rune. Cosmic Sport hat  mir den Dämpfer ohne Murren geserviced. Ruf da doch mal an und schilder  das Problem, evtl. können die Dir direkt weiterhelfen.



Bin weder Erstbesitzer vom Rahmen, noch vom Dämpfer... Meinst du die machen das trotzdem kostenlos oder wie ist das anzugehen? 
Der Dämpfer hat vor kurzem neue Bushings oder Buchsen bekommen, weiß nich mehr genau, glaub aber Buchsen  Aber irgendwas hat da immer noch leicht Spiel, merkt man aber beim Fahren nicht...


----------



## MindPatterns (3. Juni 2013)

fishbone121 schrieb:


> Meinst du die machen das trotzdem kostenlos oder wie ist da ranzugehen?
> Der Dämpfer hat vor kurzem neue Bushings oder Buchsen bekommen, weiß nich mehr genau, glaub aber Buchsen  Aber irgendwas hat da immer noch leicht Spiel, merkt man aber beim Fahren nicht...



kommt natürlich drauf an, wer da genau was getauscht hat. Ich würd einfach mal bei Cosmic anrufen und mit der Werkstatt reden. Ich hab die Leute da als sehr hilfsbereit und kompetent empfunden.


----------



## Don-Schlumpfo (3. Juni 2013)

Also die Kraft die da beim Ausfedern zustande kommt ist im Vergleich zu einer Landung nach einem Drop wahrscheinlich nichts.


----------



## DHRc (6. Juni 2013)

jemand ein gutes setup für den rc4 im aurum gefunden?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## zupaphil (6. Juni 2013)

ist das nicht der Vorgänger vom Aurum? 





Quelle: Bikemarkt


----------



## Freerider2109 (6. Juni 2013)

Da werden sich die Canadier aber mal was anhören müssen....beim dem edlen bock sich die Farben zu klauen.


----------



## Fufi7 (8. Juni 2013)

hallo zusammen, ich hab grad nicht viel zeit das forum durchzulesen...bin nicht sicher ob genau das thema schon besprochen wurde, aber wäre für hilfe sehr dankbar...an meinem aurum machen nach 6 bikepark tagen die dämpferbuchsen meines ccdb am aurum einen riesen lärm...zumindest denk ich mir das (spüren tut man eig nicht gross was, nur das klackern schon bei leichtem fallen lassen des hinterrads...geschweige denn beim fahren auf wurzelteppichen).  kann das jetzt schon sein? ich bin die nächsten 4 tage weg und nächstes we war eigentlich livigno geplant. wo bekomme ich auf die schnelle buchsen her. habe schon was von huber bushings gelesen...welche genau muss ich da bestellen grösse und nummer. hat jemand eine schnelle lösung parat? vielen dank schon im voraus...geht auch per pn.


----------



## fishbone121 (9. Juni 2013)

Meint ihr ne 300er Feder bei 70kg sind in Ordnung?


----------



## Fisch1982 (10. Juni 2013)

fishbone121 schrieb:


> Meint ihr ne 300er Feder bei 70kg sind in Ordnung?



300er is zu Weich würde eine 350er nehmen


----------



## fishbone121 (10. Juni 2013)

Fisch1982 schrieb:


> 300er is zu Weich würde eine 350er nehmen




Hab mich vertan, ist ne 350er die eingebaut ist. Kommt mir aber dennoch relativ weich vor...


----------



## Fisch1982 (11. Juni 2013)

fishbone121 schrieb:


> Hab mich vertan, ist ne 350er die eingebaut ist. Kommt mir aber dennoch relativ weich vor...



Bei Rahmengroesse  s passts gut.
Schaetze du hast dann ein m


----------



## Moe (13. Juni 2013)

Hallo zusammen,

seit dieser Woche gehöre ich nun auch zu den stolzen Besitzern eines Aurum 1 2013...

Ich habe ein paar Fragen zur Dämpfereinstellung. 

- Fahrergewicht 83kg, 350er Feder im CCDB

Was ist ein sinnvolles Grundsetup für den Dämpfer? Gibt es Empfehlungen von euch? Mir ist klar, dass das individuelle Feintuning durch mich erfolgen muss, aber Richtwerte existieren sicherlich bei euch, danke.


----------



## moRReSSey (13. Juni 2013)

würde ma das grundsetup nehmen, welches cane creek für's aurum vorschlägt. damit hab ich mich auch zu meinem persönlichen setup gearbeitet.

http://www.canecreek.com/products/suspension/double-barrel/base-tunes


----------



## Moe (13. Juni 2013)

Danke!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Fufi7 (14. Juni 2013)

moRReSSey schrieb:


> würde ma das grundsetup nehmen, welches cane creek für's aurum vorschlägt. damit hab ich mich auch zu meinem persönlichen setup gearbeitet.
> 
> http://www.canecreek.com/products/suspension/double-barrel/base-tunes



Das hab ich auch drin und einfach noch ein wenig mehr zugstufe nach meinen vorlieben..funktioniert relativ gut. Je nach gewicht und federhärte musste halt noch druckstife feintunen, aber das weisst du ja.


----------



## fishbone121 (26. Juni 2013)

Weiß jemand wie weit die Sattelstütze mindestens ~ im Rahmen versenkt sein sollte?


----------



## Freerider2109 (26. Juni 2013)

Da is doch ne minimum anzeige dran oder? Außer natürlich du hast se gekürzt....hab meine 8-10cm drin und fahre sie trotzedem noch sehr lang. So art wie greg minaar


----------



## fishbone121 (27. Juni 2013)

Freerider2109 schrieb:


> Da is doch ne minimum anzeige dran oder? Außer natürlich du hast se gekürzt....hab meine 8-10cm drin und fahre sie trotzedem noch sehr lang. So art wie greg minaar



Hab mir jetzt ne SDG Carbon Stütze gekauft, die auf 194mm gekürzt ist... Weiß nich ob das nich doch n ticken zu kurz sein könnte..


----------



## CDRacer (1. Juli 2013)

Als Faustregel kann man im Prinzip immer Unterkante Oberrohr als Mindesteinstecktiefe annehmen.


----------



## fishbone121 (1. Juli 2013)

CDRacer schrieb:


> Als Faustregel kann man im Prinzip immer Unterkante Oberrohr als Mindesteinstecktiefe annehmen.



Unteres oder oberes Oberrohr?


----------



## MindPatterns (1. Juli 2013)

Unteres. Wenns Tretlager im Weg ist, einfach Aussparung in die Sattelstütze bohren!


----------



## fishbone121 (1. Juli 2013)

MindPatterns schrieb:


> Unteres. Wenns Tretlager im Weg ist, einfach Aussparung in die Sattelstütze bohren!



 Ich mein doch nur, dass das Oberrohr sich aufteilt und 2 mal in die Sattelstütze mündet... Also das eig. Hauptoberrohr oder reicht der kleine 'abzweig' nach oben?


----------



## MindPatterns (1. Juli 2013)

Achso, sorry... aber definitiv unteres von den beiden. Das Obere ist ja nur zur Abstüzung bzw. Versteifung... ist aber auch immer eine Gewichtsfrage. Wenn ich sitzend mit 90 kg auf einem Trailbike Bügeleisen spiele, spielt die Einstecktiefe der Sattelstütze eine weitaus größere Rolle als bei einem Downhiller, der eher im Stehen gefahren wird.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Don-Schlumpfo (1. Juli 2013)

Falls jemand einen Double Barrel Air sucht für sein aurum, ich hätte günstig einen abzugeben, sieht Top aus und es sind fürs aurum passende huber Buchsen verbaut, ihr findet das ganze in meinen bikemarkt anzeigen


----------



## Freakstyler (5. Juli 2013)

Hallo,
hätte mal ne Frage zum Aurum. Bin am überlegen mein Tr450 gegen ein Aurum zu ersetzen. Mich würde mal die Wartungsintensität an dem Bike interessieren. Gerade was den Lagerwechsel und die Haltbarkeit der Lager angeht. Das Tr450 war der sehr pflegeleicht, die Lager haben ca. 1 1/2 Jahre gehalten und ließen sich gut wechseln. Trotz 4 Wochen Dauereinsatz im Urlaub hatte ich nie Probleme. Hatte davor mal ein Intense Socom, das Bike ist zwar super gefahren aber die Lager waren fast nach jedem halben Jahr fällig. Wie schauts da beim Aurum aus, würde gerne mal eure Erfahrungen dazu hören?


----------



## moRReSSey (5. Juli 2013)

kommt auch immer auf die lager an, die du verbaust...
ich fahre mein aurum jetzt 1 jahr und hab noch nichts gewechselt.


----------



## Moe (12. Juli 2013)

Nabend,

nach nur wenigen Ausritten habe ich heute dieses entdeckt:









Ausfallende wohl schön gerissen. Kennt jemand dieses Problem?


----------



## Freerider2109 (12. Juli 2013)

Servus, 
Ausfallende gerissen?! Mein lieber scholli. 
Hoffe du hast alle Drehmomente da beachtet und die Steckachse nich zu fest gezogen?! 

Ansonsten nocu nicht gesehen.


----------



## Moe (12. Juli 2013)

Hehe, darauf habe ich gewartet....

Nope, definitiv nicht! Drehmomentschlüssel mit 15Nm sollte passen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## moRReSSey (12. Juli 2013)

ab zum händler, bekommste fix ne neue sitzstrebeneinheit und dann hat sich das


----------



## Freerider2109 (12. Juli 2013)

Jaa war ja auch nur ne vorabfrage, weil gabs scho alles 

Jaa dann mach dich auf zu einem händler und du bekommst ne Neue. Kannst auch zu uns kommen. Musst nurs radl da lassen oder baust es dir selber um


----------



## Fisch1982 (12. Juli 2013)

Hallo!
Hat jemand eine kurze 350er x fusion feder rumliegen, wie sie im Aurum2 2012 oder Aurum3 2013 in Rahmengröße M verbaut sind?
lg


----------



## Stunt-beck (16. Juli 2013)

Fisch1982 schrieb:


> Hallo!
> Hat jemand eine kurze 350er x fusion feder rumliegen, wie sie im Aurum2 2012 oder Aurum3 2013 in Rahmengröße M verbaut sind?
> lg



Also ich habe eine.


----------



## fishbone121 (19. Juli 2013)

Hier mal ein kleines Update von meinem Aurum


----------



## Fufi7 (19. Juli 2013)

fishbone121 schrieb:


> Hier mal ein kleines Update von meinem Aurum



wie hast keins mehr?!


----------



## fishbone121 (19. Juli 2013)

Fufi7 schrieb:


> wie hast keins mehr?!



Sorry, hier ist das Bild


----------



## Freerider2109 (20. Juli 2013)

Das laufrad was vorne drin ist auch noch hinten reinmachen. Gibt ne saubere Optik. Ansonsten schöner Aufbau. 

Falls jemand ne Fox 40 in weiss und wenig gefahren, haben will, einfach melden!
Verkaufe sie weil die Fox 40 Air reinkommt!


----------



## zimmy1612 (20. Juli 2013)

Hey ihr da draussen!
Brauche mal Hilfe.
Ich habe mir gestern ein neues Aurum LE in M gekauft. Alles zusammengebaut. Beim Probesitzen kam es mir sau lang vor. Wir haben alles nachgemssen: Radstand sind knapp über 1,20m. sollten nur 1,177 sein. Oberrohr 4,5 cm länger wie beim dem LE in S von meiner Freundin.....iwie alles viel zu lang. Auf dem Rahmen steht M !
Sowas schonmal gehabt?


----------



## Nachaz (21. Juli 2013)

Hängt davon ab, auf wieviel ° der Angleset eingestellt ist... mein L hat mit 0° ca. 124cm


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## zimmy1612 (21. Juli 2013)

Alles auf 0 Grad!
Das Angleset hat aber sicher nichts mit der 2cm zu langen Oberrohrlänge zu tun. Was mein Hauptproblem ist.


----------



## Fufi7 (21. Juli 2013)

bei mir ist das auch so (119.5cm oder so) und dachte zu beginn, dass ich evtl ein l rahmen habe, aber mein kollege hat ein l und das ist schon nochmal anders...bin es jetzt 10 tage im bikepark gefahren...es ist einfach nur der hammer. hatte auch bedenken am anfang wegen den gemessenen unterschieden, aber die waren nach dem ersten ride wie weggeblasen...super wendig das ding. mach dir da keine sorgen.


----------



## zimmy1612 (21. Juli 2013)

Radstand ok! Könnte ich mit leben. Aber das lange Oberrohr....naja. Da läuft bei Norco wohl was mega schief....
Bin S und M probegefahren. Hab mich dann für das 2,5cm längere M entschieden. Sind aber jetzt fast 5cm mehr. Was haben die denn für Toleranzen in der Fertigung???


----------



## Freerider2109 (29. Juli 2013)

Aktuelle News rund um Norco!!!!!!

Ab 01. Oktober 2013 wird Norco nicht mehr mit der Fritz Wittich GmbH zusammenarbeiten, sondern gehen getrennte Wege.

Karsten wird nach wie vor Sales und Marketing Manager bleiben, wechselt jedoch zusammen mit Norco zur !! LTP Sports Group Inc.  !!(LiveToPlay=LTP)

Also bleibt uns der gute Mann zumindestens erhalten  


Das nur als aktuelle News für 2014!


----------



## dr.juggles (30. Juli 2013)

fastfingerfred schrieb:


>



servus,

schönes aurum.
wo hast du denn die mozartt the storm kefü bezogen?


----------



## Freerider2109 (30. Juli 2013)

Mozart - the storm kettenführung gibt ea bei allen Läden, die auch Leafcycles o.ä. vertreiben.

Wir z.B vertreiben Leaf und können auch Mozart's bestellen


----------



## dr.juggles (31. Juli 2013)

servus geschätzte aurum gemeinde,

hab ein problem.
weiß aber nicht, ob es aurum spezifisch ist?
fahre an meinem norco aurum das alte saint schaltwerk und mir zerreißt es sehr oft den schaltzug!?
hat jemand ein ähnliches problem mit der kombi aurum rahmen und altes saint schaltwerk?

wäre ein sram schaltwerk evtl besser? müsste dann halt auf 10fach umrüsten. fahre jetzt 9fach saint.

mfg


----------



## Freerider2109 (1. August 2013)

Moin, fahre 9-fach Saint und werde auch mir das alte Saint nochmal holen, weil who the **** needs 10-Speed?!

Fahre seit insgesamt 2 jahren aurums und hab noch keinen schaltzug verschossen.....

Wo reißen die denn bei dir?


----------



## Martin11 (1. August 2013)

Hallo zusammen,

mein Aurum ist auch endlich fertig geworden. 

Bei der ersten Probefahrt im Hof kam mir die Front doch extrem tief vor. Habe einen Spank Spike Standard Director mit 50mm und einen Spank Spike 777 mit 15 Rise montiert. 

Mich würden nun einfach eure Erfahrungen interessieren, mit was für einer Vorbau / Lenker Kombi ihr am besten zurecht kommt. 

Fahre einen "L" Rahmen bei 1,88m und 0 Grad Angleset. 

Ich werde wohl mal den Raceface Vorbau mit 35mm und den Atlas 0.5 ausprobieren.


Außerdem weiß ich noch nicht so recht ob die 350er Feder im L Rahmen (CCDB) bei 85 Kilo ausreicht. Der Spring Calculator von der CC-Homepage spuckt mir zwar die 350 aus, aber ohne nachzumessen zu haben, falle ich doch ziemlich in den SAG.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## saintvsdiabolus (2. August 2013)

Martin11 schrieb:


> Hallo zusammen,
> 
> mein Aurum ist auch endlich fertig geworden.
> 
> ...



Hi,
ich bin 1,87m und hatte ein ähnliches Problem. Mit ner Boxxer mit flachen Brücken, nen ,5"-Riser von Raceface und dem DM von Raceface war mir die Front auch viel zu flach. Jezt mit ner 888 und max. hoch hab ich eine Lenkerhöhe von 1040mm und das ist annehmbar. ich werde mir aber trotzdem noch einen Lenker mit mehr Rise holen.

Ich wiege 90kg-92kg und fahre eine 450iger Feder. In Hafjell hätt ich auch eine 500 fahren können...

RideOn
Toby


----------



## Moe (2. August 2013)

Freerider2109 schrieb:


> Aktuelle News rund um Norco!!!!!!
> 
> Ab 01. Oktober 2013 wird Norco nicht mehr mit der Fritz Wittich GmbH zusammenarbeiten, sondern gehen getrennte Wege.
> 
> ...



Gibt es schon Infos wie dann der Support in Deutschland organisiert ist?


----------



## Martin11 (2. August 2013)

saintvsdiabolus schrieb:


> Hi,
> ich bin 1,87m und hatte ein ähnliches Problem. Mit ner Boxxer mit flachen Brücken, nen ,5"-Riser von Raceface und dem DM von Raceface war mir die Front auch viel zu flach. Jezt mit ner 888 und max. hoch hab ich eine Lenkerhöhe von 1040mm und das ist annehmbar. ich werde mir aber trotzdem noch einen Lenker mit mehr Rise holen.
> 
> Ich wiege 90kg-92kg und fahre eine 450iger Feder. In Hafjell hätt ich auch eine 500 fahren können...
> ...



Hm merkwürdig. Ich habe jetzt gerade mal nachgemessen mit Länge - eingefederte Länge / Hub * 100 = 31% Sag bei meinem L Rahmen mit 83 Kilo. Mit Ausrüstung dürftens dann so 32% sein.


----------



## diggi* (2. August 2013)

Hi 

mein Aurum ist seit heute startklar 

Nächste Woche geht es wieder in die Alpen , freue mich schon aufs testen.





P.S : Sattel kommt noch ein neuer


----------



## Moe (5. August 2013)

Hmm seit 3 Wochen ist mein Rahmen defekt und reklamiert und ich warte auf Ersatz des Hinterbaus.
Donnerstag solls nach PDS gehen, aber Karsten Jacke hat Urlaub? Keine Info nix. Also langsam beginne ich doch daran zu zweifeln, ob ein Norco ne gute Wahl war... sehr ärgerlich!


----------



## Freerider2109 (6. August 2013)

@ Moe:

Wer hat dir denn erzählt, dass er im Urlaub sei und wann? Er war in Vancouver zum Productlaunch. Is aber seit letzter Woche wieder da, da ich auch eine Rekla hatte. 
Hast du ihn selber reklamiert oder über nen Händler? Bestellungen für Schwingen usw. aus Canada dauern im schnitt 12 Tage, bissl mehr je nach Flugzeug und Aufträge. Haste bei deinem Händler mal bescheid gegeben, er soll mal bei denen durchklingeln?!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Moe (6. August 2013)

Freerider2109 schrieb:


> @ Moe:
> 
> Wer hat dir denn erzählt, dass er im Urlaub sei und wann? Er war in Vancouver zum Productlaunch. Is aber seit letzter Woche wieder da, da ich auch eine Rekla hatte.
> Hast du ihn selber reklamiert oder über nen Händler? Bestellungen für Schwingen usw. aus Canada dauern im schnitt 12 Tage, bissl mehr je nach Flugzeug und Aufträge. Haste bei deinem Händler mal bescheid gegeben, er soll mal bei denen durchklingeln?!



Moin,

habe gestern dort angerufen:

Fritz Wittich GmbH
NORCO Bicycles
Hallenstr. 10-14
D - 33609 Bielefeld

Ein freundlicher Herr sagte mir, Karsten wäre im Urlaub. Ich habe beim Händler (Jehle) reklamiert und die Info von Karsten bekommen, alles gehe seinen Gang. Die Reklamation läuft direkt über ihn. 
Mittlerweile sind drei Wochen vergangen und bisher ist nix passiert.
So eine lange Bearbeitungszeit für so ein teures bike sind für mich im Sommer inakzeptabel. Die Schwinge müßte heute per Express rausgehen, damit ich sie morgen noch rechtzeitig habe. Ich denke aber das kann ich mir abschminken...


----------



## Freerider2109 (6. August 2013)

Uhi jaaa. 
Aber habe noch Infos für dich, die der Herr jehle normalerweise auch hätte bekommen sollen....
Schreiben von NORCO an ALLE Händler:

durch die Umstellung in der Vertriebsstruktur, die Eurobike-Vorbereitung und die Urlaubszeit ergeben sich im August leider noch einige Einschränkungen bzgl. unserer Erreichbarkeit.
Somit werden wir in der KW 32 ausschließlich per eMail und in der KW 33 gar nicht erreichbar sein. In der KW 34 sind wir dann wieder am Platz, um die finalen Eurobike-Vorbereitungen zu treffen.

Wobei ich dir echt recht geben muss. Normalerweise muss Norco auch Schwingen am lager haben, da das Portfolio von den Aurums ja jetzt nicht unbedingt 10 modelle umfasst, sondern nur unterschiedlich lange Hinterbauten....
Finde ich auch etwas nich so berauschend für ir endverbraucher!


----------



## Fufi7 (6. August 2013)

Martin11 schrieb:


> Hm merkwürdig. Ich habe jetzt gerade mal nachgemessen mit Länge - eingefederte Länge / Hub * 100 = 31% Sag bei meinem L Rahmen mit 83 Kilo. Mit Ausrüstung dürftens dann so 32% sein.


 
also mein kollege hat das L ich das M. wir beide wiegen ca. 73kg ohne montur. ich hatte mit der 350er feder ohne protektoren schon ca. 35% sag. wir beide fahren jetzt eine 400er..habe glaub 31% sag und finde es gut so...könnte minimal softer bei steinfelder sein, aber insgesamt lieber etwas straffer, da ich gerne verspielt fahre. also bei deinem gewicht und L rahmen würde ich definitiv 400lbs sagen.

ich würde in die berechnung nicht die gemessene länge im ausgefederten zustand nehmen, da das rad schon ein paar mm einfedert wenn es nur schon da steht..jedenfalls beim ccdb...klar dass dann weniger % sag rauskommt, aber die paar mm am anfang gehören zum sag dazu.
ich rechne immer mit 241mm einbaulänge. wenn ich das rad am sattel hochhebe federt es erst komplett aus. hoffe das hilft dir...


----------



## jo_jo (6. August 2013)

Haha wirst wohl bis nach der euronike warten müssen


----------



## Phil84 (15. August 2013)

Hey.. bin seit kurzem auch stolzer Besitzer eines LE Rahmens. Allerdings habe ich ihn ohne alles (Dämpfer, Steuersatz) bekommen.
Könnt ihr mir sagen, was für einen Steuersatz ich brauche? Nach meinen Recherchen müsste es Tapered, unten 1.5, oben 11/8 sein? Demnach müsste der "Sixpack Departement R" doch eigentlich passen? Den habe ich noch zuhause liegen, aber vom Gefühl her ist er zu groß für das Steuerrohr?

Danke für eine kurze Antwort.
Gruß

Philipp


----------



## S.Tschuschke (15. August 2013)

diggi* schrieb:


> Hi
> 
> mein Aurum ist seit heute startklar
> 
> ...


----------



## esmirald_h (16. August 2013)

Steuersatz oben semi-int. ZS44 1 1/8 Zoll
Steuersatz unten semi ZS56 1.5 zu 1 1/8 

z.B.
oben
http://www.bike-mailorder.de/Bike-Teile/Steuersatz/Steuersatz/40-Series-Steuersatz-oben-semi-int-ZS44-1-1-8-Zoll.html

unten
http://www.bike-mailorder.de/Bike-Teile/Steuersatz/Steuersatz/40-Series-Steuersatz-unten-semi-ZS56-1-5-zu-1-1-8.html



Phil84 schrieb:


> Hey.. bin seit kurzem auch stolzer Besitzer eines LE Rahmens. Allerdings habe ich ihn ohne alles (Dämpfer, Steuersatz) bekommen.
> Könnt ihr mir sagen, was für einen Steuersatz ich brauche? Nach meinen Recherchen müsste es Tapered, unten 1.5, oben 11/8 sein? Demnach müsste der "Sixpack Departement R" doch eigentlich passen? Den habe ich noch zuhause liegen, aber vom Gefühl her ist er zu groß für das Steuerrohr?
> 
> Danke für eine kurze Antwort.
> ...


----------



## Phil84 (16. August 2013)

Super..danke. Jetzt hab ich aber schon einen. Sixpack E3 r passt auch.
Gruß

Philipp



esmirald_h schrieb:


> Steuersatz oben semi-int. ZS44 1 1/8 Zoll
> Steuersatz unten semi ZS56 1.5 zu 1 1/8
> 
> z.B.
> ...


----------



## fishbone121 (13. September 2013)

Moin, 

Hab mir ein Laufrad mit 150er Nabenbreite geholt und überlege gerade ob es besser wäre die Nabe auf 157 umzubauen oder die 150er Adapter in den Rahmen zu bauen. Was meint ihr?  Merkt man da überhaupt ein Unterschied ob man hinten 150 oder 157 fährt`?


----------



## Freerider2109 (13. September 2013)

fahre seit 2 jahren jetzt hintereinander adapter im Rahmen und es funktioniert einwandfrei. hatte 350 DT Swiss nabe erst drin und jetzt Opium Laufräder, alles tutti!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Akrapovic (15. September 2013)

servus,
welche federhärte sollte ich im ccdb bei 70kg in etwa fahren?
fahr das fahrwerk mit ausreichend sag aber denoch relativ hart


----------



## Fisch1982 (15. September 2013)

Akrapovic schrieb:


> servus,
> welche federhärte sollte ich im ccdb bei 70kg in etwa fahren?
> fahr das fahrwerk mit ausreichend sag aber denoch relativ hart



Würde in richtung 400 tendieren


----------



## Freerider2109 (15. September 2013)

400er is top. Wiege 68kg mit Stuff am Körper und es is perfekt!


----------



## Akrapovic (15. September 2013)

gut, hab nämlich noch ne 400er titan


----------



## Axalp (17. September 2013)

Akrapovic schrieb:


> servus,
> welche federhärte sollte ich im ccdb bei 70kg in etwa fahren?
> fahr das fahrwerk mit ausreichend sag aber denoch relativ hart



Ich fahre bei 80 kg komplett auch eine 400er im CCDB.
Das ergibt dann 20mm SAG.


----------



## bender83 (26. September 2013)

Ich möchte mir für die nächste Saison ein neues DH-Bike aufbauen oder bei entsprechendem Angebot ein komplettes kaufen. Bin derweil bei vier Bikes, welche mir zur Auswahl stehen, darunter auch das Aurum. Ich habe hier schon einiges gelesen und im Netz gesucht und habe immer noch ein paar Fragen:
Ich habe ein Angebot für einen LE-Rahmen (Grün-Blau) für ca. 1900 Euro. Dazu ein paar Fragen:
- Ist der Preis i.O.? Immerhin sind bereits die neuen Modelle bestellbar.
- Ist es richtig das Norco 5 Jahre Garantie  auf den Rahmen gibt? Auch auf den Hinterbau? (Die Konkurenz gibt teilweise dem Erstbesitzer lebenslang -> Trek, Specialized)
- Ich habe gelesen das bei den 2012er Modellen öfters Risse beim Tretlager aufgetreten sind. Ist das 2013 definitiv behoben oder noch gleich? Habe hier von jemandem mit 2013er Modell gelesen.
- Ist beim LE der Steuersatz bereits ab Werk eingepresst?
- Ist das Tretlager bereits plangefrässt? Ich habe zu Hause kein entsprechendes Werkzeug. Ist es ein normales GXP Lager zum reinschrauben?

Alternativ hätte ich ein Angebot für ein Aurum 1 2013 für ca. 4100 Euro. Was haltet ihr von diesem Angebot? Ich habe gesehen das der CCDB eingebaut ist, in der Beschreibung steht jedoch Fox. Was ist nun eingebaut. Auf die 2014er Modelle könnte ich maximal 10% Rabatt bekommen. Leider ist das Aurum mit der Fox 40 R nicht gerade gut bestückt. Und ich habe auch noch nie gesehen, dass die vernickelte Tauchrohre haben...

Danke schonmal!


----------



## Nachaz (26. September 2013)

bender83 schrieb:


> - Ist der Preis i.O.? Immerhin sind bereits die neuen Modelle bestellbar.


Ich kenne die Preise in der Schweiz nicht, so teuer wäre damals mein LE gewesen, hätte ich es beim billigsten Inet-Händler geholt.


bender83 schrieb:


> - Ist es richtig das Norco 5 Jahre Garantie  auf den Rahmen gibt? Auch auf den Hinterbau? (Die Konkurenz gibt teilweise dem Erstbesitzer lebenslang -> Trek, Specialized)


Richtig, da Du das Rad aber vermutlich keine 5 Jahre lang fahren willst, war das in meinen Augen besser als eine "lebenslange" Garantie f. Erstbesitzer.



bender83 schrieb:


> - Ich habe gelesen das bei den 2012er Modellen öfters Risse beim Tretlager aufgetreten sind. Ist das 2013 definitiv behoben oder noch gleich? Habe hier von jemandem mit 2013er Modell gelesen.


Hab' ich auch gelesen, aber sonst nirgends. Der gerissene Rahmen kam aus einer Garantieabwicklung, es wäre nicht auszuschließen, dass das nur ein anders lackierter 12er-Rahmen war. Der 13er-Rahmen ist auf jeden Fall deutlich schwerer als de 12er-Rahmen. (Bei mir rechnerisch 300g - musste das Rad noch nicht auseinandernehmen, deshalb habe ich noch kein Realgewicht und kann mich evtl. irren.)



bender83 schrieb:


> - Ist beim LE der Steuersatz bereits ab Werk eingepresst?


Nein, nur plangefräst.



bender83 schrieb:


> - Ist das Tretlager bereits plangefrässt? Ich habe zu Hause kein entsprechendes Werkzeug. Ist es ein normales GXP Lager zum reinschrauben?


Ja, Gewinde ist geschnitten und alles sauber. Montage war problemlos möglich.



bender83 schrieb:


> Alternativ hätte ich ein Angebot für ein Aurum 1 2013 für ca. 4100 Euro (5100 SFr.). Was haltet ihr von diesem Angebot? Ich habe gesehen das der CCDB eingebaut ist, in der Beschreibung steht jedoch Fox. Was ist nun eingebaut. Auf die 2014er Modelle könnte ich maximal 10% Rabatt bekommen. Leider ist das Aurum mit der Fox 40 R nicht gerade gut bestückt. Und ich habe auch noch nie gesehen, dass die vernickelte Tauchrohre haben...


Ob Komplettrad oder nicht musst Du einfach für Dich selbst durchkalkulieren, das hängt davon ab, wie viele Teile Du zuhause liegen hast, die Du verbauen willst. Ich persönlich würde bei Fox von OEM-Teilen die Finger lassen, weil man schon zu viel schlechtes darüber gehört hat, bin aber aufgrund der Garantiebedingungen ohnehin kein großer Fox-Fan.

Aber soviel kann ich sagen: das Rad geht auf jeden Fall verdammt gut und sieht geil aus...


----------



## bender83 (26. September 2013)

Super, danke!
Das LE sieht einfach besser aus als das Aurum 1. 
Nunja, wirklich etwas rumliegen habe ich nicht für einen DH-Bike. Die Teile die ich übrig habe sind von meinem Enduro. Und die Sram Bremse X0 (nicht Trail) will ich nicht verwenden, find die Bremse Ka**e. Lenker ist nur ein Carbon vorhanden, was ich nicht am Bike verbauen möchte. Eine Kurbel habe ich, die ist aber für BB30. Also, ich habe gar nix übrig.
Ich habe mal alles durchgerechnet. Mit Boxxer R2C2, Shimano Schaltung und Bremse, etc. komme ich auf total ca. 4480 Euro (5600 SFr.). So gesehen wäre das Aurum 1 komplett ausgestattet günstiger, aber scheinbar nur mit günstigerem Dämpfer hinten. Ist echt schwierig... und gebrauchte Teile möchte ich nicht verwenden. Sparen lässt sich bei der Schaltung... alles XT oder X9 und es wird nochmals ein wenig günstiger... Limit habe ich nicht wirklich, aber mehr als 5000 Euro sollten es ganz sicher nicht werden.
Wie harmoniert die R2C2 im Aurum mit dem CCDB? Ich habe das Bike letztes Jahr in Whistler gefahren und fand sie sehr straff. Das Setup passte aber gar nicht, ich konnte nur ca. 150-160 mm Federweg nutzen. Bei Mietbikes wird meist nicht schnell eine Feder ausgetauscht. Alternativ dachte ich an eine 888... die Fox 40 ist einfach viel zu teuer.


----------



## Marcel1984 (28. September 2013)

Hi hab heut mein Aurum LE, hab das heut zusammen gesteckt und nun mein problem,
bekomm das Schaltwerk nicht eingestellt (Saint 9 fach), wenn ich es so einstell das es ordentlich hoch schaltet überspringt es beim runter schalten immer zwei Gänge und anders herum genau das selbe, kann mir bitte wer helfen Kurbel ist Shimano Zee


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Freerider2109 (29. September 2013)

hi hatte bei meinem schonmal das problem, das von Neu an das Ausfallende verdreht und verbogen war.....weiß bis heute nicht wie man das im neuzustand hinbekommen kann ala hersteller.

haste des mal
gecheckt?!


----------



## bender83 (29. September 2013)

Welche Feder ist beim CaneCreek DB Coil im LE-Rahmen ab Werk eingebaut? Ich wiege ca. 73 kg und mit Ausrüstung nochmals 2-3 kg mehr.
Ein Frage zum mitgelieferten Steuersatz. Ich habe gelesen das man bei diesem verschiedene Winkel einstellen kann. Muss da beim einpressen etwas beachtet werden? Ich habe bisher einmal einen stinknormalen Steuersatz eingepresst... Welchen Winkel sollte man wählen?
Noch eine kurze Frage an die Aurum-Besitzer mit Saint Bremse. Welchen Adapter braucht man für den Rahmen mit hinten/vorne 203mm Scheibe? An der Boxxer ist wohl der 203 mm Adapter, richtig: http://www.hibike.de/shop/product/pc3ab5a1c2910bd2590fea80bfe448da8/s/Avid-Adapter-für.html    ?


----------



## bikebuster90 (29. September 2013)

guten tag
habe einen aurum le rahmen
es kommt darauf an, welche rahmengröße man wählt
bei S 300lbs feder, M 350lbs feder, L 400lbs feder
den steuersatz habe ich nicht eingebaut, beim kumpel knarzt das ding ganz erbärmlich, durch diese mehrteiligen schalen, deswegen habe ich einen normalen steuersatz eingebaut
hinten & vorne habe ich einen formula pm/pm 203 adapter für die saint bremsen 
bei den avid adaptern bekommst du probleme, da avid bremsen mit einstellelipsen arbeiten & daher sind die adapter vom maß anders 
auf jeden fall passen die adapter von shimano & formula


----------



## bender83 (29. September 2013)

Super, danke. Habe kurz danach gesehen, dass ich wohl besser die Shimano Adapter nehme.
Wer hat den überhaupt den Original Steuersatz eingebaut? Seit ihr zufrieden oder auch Knarzprobleme? Welchen Winkel habt ihr?
Ich würde einen M-Rahmen nehmen, also in dem Fall mit 350er Feder. Ist das bei meinem Gewicht mit Ausrüstung noch im grünen Bereich oder empfiehlt sich eine 400er Feder?

Edit: Wird die hintere Steckachse mit dem Rahmen mitgeliefert oder müsste ich diese separat bestellen?


----------



## bikebuster90 (29. September 2013)

für die federhärte zu berechnen kann man diesen calculator nehmen:
http://www.canecreek.com/products/suspension/double-barrel/spring-calculator
je nach fahrstil sind diese werte nur als anhaltspunkte zu sehen
ich fahre 50lbs höher als vom calculator angegeben, da ich eher ein straffes fahrwerk bevorzuge
beim rahmen ist die steckachse mit dabei, sowie reduzierplättchen, mit denen man das hinterachseinbaumaß entweder mit 157mm oder 150mm einstellen kann


----------



## Freerider2109 (29. September 2013)

Knarzprobleme beim AngleSet?! ich fahr jetzt schon den zweiten.  wenn man sein Rad natürlich nur einmal im jahr sauber macht knarzt natürlich auch so nen steuersatz. wenn er anfängt, einfach Gabel stück raus, schale sauber machen, bissl
fetten und fertig. und wenn die pflege dementsprechend is, hat man auch KEIN knarzen! 

CC AngleSet is neben dem Chris King einer der geilsten Steuersätze für mich. wer nen 220 Steuersatz nicht einbaut und stattdessen nen 08/15 reinzimmert, is selber schuld  

ich fahre meinen mit 1.0 Grad Schale.....die
laufruhe is der oberhammer! 

Meine freundin fährt an ihrem Aurum 180 Vorne und 160 Hinten funktioniert super!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## bender83 (29. September 2013)

Den Rechner habe ich auch schon gesehen. Was ist mit Shock Stroke gemeint und wieviel beträgt er beim Aurum?
Wie läuft das eigentlich beim Angle Set. Ich hatte so einen Steuersatz noch nie in der Hand. Wird der normal eingepresst und man arbeitet dann mit den Lagerschalen um den Winkel einzustellen? Oder müssen die Schalen gleich im entsprechenden Winkel eingepresst werden. Wie wirkt sich ein anderer Winkel aus? Grösserer Radstand, mehr Laufruhe bei hoher Geschwindigkeit? Welche Einstellmöglichkeiten hat man? Ich werde es jedoch einpressen lassen. Da ich jedoch einige Bikes zu Hause rumstehen habe, werde ich mir für die Zukunft ein Werkzeug zu legen.


----------



## san_andreas (29. September 2013)

Schau mal auf die Cane Creek Seite, da ist das Angleset erklärt.

Shock stroke ist der Dämpferhub.


----------



## Marcel1984 (29. September 2013)

@Freerider, nein am ausfallende liegt das nicht! habe gelesen das viele das problem haben bei shimano, das schaltwerk knallt ja auch an den rahmen an.wenn ich's weiter weg einstelle ist das schaltwerkröllchen zu weit von der kassette weg und schaltet unpräzise. soll aber bei den 2014er modellen (werden ja mit saint ausgeliefert) mit anderen schaltaugen gelöst werden! ich habe meinen händler angerufen und er sagte er kümmert sich montag drum. hat hier noch einer solch ein problem?


----------



## bender83 (29. September 2013)

Hmmm... ich wollte das Shimano Saint Schaltwerk montieren. Ist das wirklich ein allgemeines Problem?

Nochmals kurz: Wieviel beträgt der Dämpferhub den beim Aurum? Habe auf die schnelle nix gefunden und ein Manual gibt's scheinbar auch nicht online.


/Edit: Ich würde mir das Saint 10-fach Schaltwerk kaufen.


----------



## Freerider2109 (30. September 2013)

also ich fahr fahr beim 13er LE nen Saint und muss sagen, nachdem ich jetzt auch nen neuen Schalttzug sowie ne neue kette montiert habe, läuft es top! manchmal ist ein wenig nachstellarbeit nötig, aber hab mein Schaltwerk eh auf 7 begrenzt, hab ja kein Enduro


----------



## bender83 (30. September 2013)

Fährst du die aktuelle Saint-Gruppe? Auch bei 10-fach keine Probleme?

Ich habe jetzt kurz die Feder ausgerechnet. CC empfiehlt bei meinem Fahrgewicht eine 300er Feder. Ich habe aber gelesen, das einige eine 400er fahren, obwohl Sie nur knapp 70 kg wiegen. Ist der Hinterbau so "soft", dass viele gerne eine härtere Feder fahren? Ich würde es wohl mit der montierten 350er testen.

Kennt sich jemand mit Novatec aus? Ich würde mir einen neuen Laufradsatz aufbauen lassen und Novatec gehört zu den wenigen mit 157 mm Naben. Würde mir dann einen Satz mit ner Stiffy 40 zusammenbauen lassen.


----------



## Nachaz (30. September 2013)

Bei mir hinten Saint 10-fach von Stunde 0 an sorglos. RD-M820 SS+SL-M820-B+CS-M771 (mit 36t-Kassette, da ich es auch als Enduro nutze ).

Novatec laufen - zumindest bei meiner Frau am CC - problemlos. Andererseits hat das Aurum eine sehr gute Lösung f. den 150mm-Adapter, man hat also eigentlich komplette Wahlfreiheit zwischen 150mm und 157mm.


----------



## Freerider2109 (30. September 2013)

@ bender: melde mich heute abend!!

aber tue mir einen gefallen......bitte keine Spank Stiffy 40er Felgen! willst ja kein MX fahren....und es gibt so viele tolle felgen.....


----------



## bender83 (30. September 2013)

Was spricht dagegen? Welche Felge empfiehlst du ?


----------



## Nachaz (30. September 2013)

Je nach Fahrstil und Druck ist das etwas überdimensioniert. Bei 73 kg sollten Spank Spike Race EVO 28AL (140g leichter pro Felge) mit SAPIM Race reichen.

Die Stiffys sind eher was für 110kg-Moscher-Vor-Dem-Herrn.

Wenn Du etwas ruppiger fährst, sollte auch die Spank Spike EVO 35AL reichen, ist dann immerhin noch 60g pro Felge leichter als die Stiffy.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## bender83 (30. September 2013)

Kennst du einen Shop wo man fertig aufgebaute Radsätze mit der Evo 35 findet? Ich kann nur die 28er finden. Leider weiss ich nicht ob die 28er auch reichen würde. Mir gefällt die "wuchtige" Erscheinung der Stiffy. Ich fahre mit Schlauch und habe gelesen, dass man bei breiterer Felge mit weniger Luft fahren kann. Unsere Downhill-Strecken in der nähe sind schon ordentlich ruppig hier und da ich gerade immer mehr die Whips für mich entdeckt habe, sind einige Landungen nicht so sauber.  Meinst du das hält eine 28 aus?

/Edit: An meinem Enduro fahre ich Mavix Crossmax SX und die haben bisher einiges ausgehalten. Falls das was im Vergleich hilft.


----------



## Nachaz (30. September 2013)

Shop kenne ich auf Anhieb nur Nubuk, musst Du mal etwas suchen oder die  User Lightwolf/SchnellerPfeil fragen. Die verbauen beide auch Novatec  und bieten exzellente Beratung. Dafür wird's evtl. etwas teuerer und je  nach dem hast Du eine gewisse Wartezeit. Dafür wird der LRS  wahrscheinlich länger halten.

Diesen Breite-Felgen-Trend sehe ich persönlich eher kritisch.

Klar, wenn man exakt den gleichen Reifen mit exakt dem gleichen Schlauch und exakt dem gleichen Systemgewicht einmal auf einer breiteren Felge fährt und ein anderes mal auf einer schmaleren Felge, mag es sein, dass der Reifen in den Kurven nicht so schnell zum walken kommt, sprich -> man kann mit dem Druck runter gehen.

Aber meiner Erfahrung nach ist es in der Praxis 10x wichtiger, dass der Reifen eine ordentliche Karkasse hat und ob man mit Butyl-Schlauch, Latex-Schlauch oder Tubeless fährt. Kurventechnik spielt auch eine Rolle.

Das Fahren mit wenig Druck hat zweifelsohne Vorteile, insbesondere beim Klettern, Bremsen oder in flachen Kurven. Allerdings ist wenig Druck im DH eher schädlich für die Felgenhörner, wenn es auf Pisten geht die kantige Steinfelder haben - da bekommt man mit zu wenig Druck jede Felge platt.

Was ist denn Dein aktuelles Setup und wie weit kannst Du denn mit dem Druck runter gehen bevor die Karkasse in der Kurve anfägt zu walken?


----------



## bender83 (30. September 2013)

bender83 schrieb:


> /Edit: An meinem Enduro fahre ich Mavix Crossmax SX und die haben bisher einiges ausgehalten. Falls das was im Vergleich hilft.


Ich fahre im Moment einen Maxxis HighRoller 2.4 hinten und vorne in der DH-Version. Schlauch nutze ich ebenfalls Maxxis, den Freeride. Ich fahre je nach Untergrund mit ca. 1.5-2.0 bar.

Hätte da gerade noch ein Angebot bekommen. Hope Pro 2 Evo mit Mavic 729 DH fertig aufgebaut für ca. 480 Euro... Taugt das was? Besser als Stiffy / Spike 35


----------



## Nachaz (30. September 2013)

Mavic baut schon vernünftige Felgen, sind aber auch nicht die leichtesten. An der 150mm-Version der Hope Pro2 Evo (fahr ich selber) finde ich nicht so gut, dass der linke Flansch nicht komplett bis zur Bremsscheibenaufnahme rausgezogen wurde -> damit verschenkt man effektiv Steifigkeit im Laufrad.

Wenn Du in DE kaufen kannst, ist BC recht günstig, was die Hope Hoops angeht:
http://www.bike-components.de/produ...---Mavic-EX-721-Disc-6-Loch-Laufradsatz-.html
oder
http://www.bike-components.de/produ...bes-ZTR-Flow-EX-Disc-6-Loch-Laufradsatz-.html

Aber die ideale Spannung hatten die bei mir aber nicht, musste ich erstmal nacharbeiten. Ich weis nicht, ob ich die Dinger so nochmal gekauft hätte. Die Flow EX ist mir aber auch zu weich, bin aber auch ein gutes Stück schwerer als Du.

Ansonsten hol' Dir ruhig andere Meinungen - im Internet nie auf eine Einzelmeinung verlassen


----------



## bender83 (1. Oktober 2013)

So... ich hab's getan. Ich habe mir einen LE-Rahmen gekauft. Konnte nun doch nicht mehr widerstehen.  Scheint wohl so ziemlich der letzte gewesen zu sein, der noch erhältlich war. Jetzt noch die restlichen Teile bestellen. Hat wer ein M-Rahmen und kann mir sagen wie lange die Bremsleitungen sind? Dann kann ich die Bremsen komplett in der richtigen Länge und entlüftet bestellen. Ich muss mir noch ein Entlüftungskit für Shimano besorgen, hatte vorher immer SRAM...

Felgen sind in Abklärung. Da ich nicht noch ewigs warten möchte schaue ich mal. Entweder wird es die Mavic-Kombi oder eine Spike 35 mit Novatec odoer Pimplite Naben. Ich hoffe mal letztere in alles Schwarz ausser blauen Nippeln. 

Hat wer hinten die aktuelle Zee/Saint montiert und hat die selben Probleme wie Marcel1984? Ich meine beim Aurum LE 2013 Komplettbike (und auch beim Aurum 1 2013) ist auch die aktuelle Saint montiert und ich habe noch von keinen Problemen diesbezüglich gehört.

Kann es kaum erwarten. Hoffe klappt alles mit den Lieferzeiten, dann kann ich doch noch das ein oder andere Mal in die Berge


----------



## Nachaz (1. Oktober 2013)

Noch ein Tipp: Entlüftungskit von Trickstuff - passt auf fast alle Bremsen


----------



## bender83 (1. Oktober 2013)

Ok, werd ich mir näher anschauen.
Weiss jemand ob man den Norco Sattel der beim LE-Komplettrad dabei ist, auch einzeln bestellen kann. Falls ja, wo?
Was habt ihr für einen Sattel drauf?


----------



## Marcel1984 (1. Oktober 2013)

@Bender, ich fahre die 9 fach saint! bekomme von norco ein neues schaltauge des 14er modells um alle gänge fahren zu können !


----------



## moRReSSey (1. Oktober 2013)

Braucht noch jemand hier eine neue und noch eingeschweißte SRAM 10-fach Kette? War ein Fehlkauf meinerseits.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## bender83 (2. Oktober 2013)

Achso, dann sollte alles passen. Danke.

Habt ihr euren Rahmen speziell mit Folie geschützt? Für mein Enduro gab's eine Abdeckung für's Unterrohr. Habe für's Aurum nichts gefunden.


----------



## san_andreas (2. Oktober 2013)

Hier gibts einen von Rock Guard (das Bild ist falsch):

http://www.rockguardz.com/norco/aurum-dh/norco-aurum.html?___SID=U

Super Firma, schnell und freundlich.


----------



## bender83 (2. Oktober 2013)

Danke. Was haltet ihr von der 3M Folie?

Andere Frage. Bei meinem Saint-Lager war keine Anleitung dabei. Ist mein erst 83mm Rahmen. Gemäss Anleitung Online kommen auf der Seite der Kette 2 2.5mm Spacer rein und auf der anderen einer, richtig?


----------



## san_andreas (2. Oktober 2013)

Jup, paßt.


----------



## moRReSSey (2. Oktober 2013)

3m Folie lässt sich super gut verarbeiten und schützt auch super. ich habe alle meine bikes damit eingepackt, am Unterrohr teilweise 2-3 Lagen übereinander.

Wenn Du günstig welche haben willst empfehle ich den laden hier -> http://www.foliencenter24.com/autofolie/lackschutz-folien/3m-lackschutzfolie-pu-8591e.html


----------



## bender83 (2. Oktober 2013)

Super, Danke euch!
Jep die Folien habe ich gemeint. Gibt's auch schon in kleiner "zugeschnittener Form" für's MTB. Wie läuft die Montage, einfach entfetten, zuschneiden und aufkleben? Sind 2-3 Lagen nötig? Sieht man dann bestimmt gut, nicht?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ToppaHarley (2. Oktober 2013)

Bremsadapter fürs Heck nimmste den Shimano PM 160 auf 203mm... Also genau den  wie für die Boxxer in der Front. 2 dünne Unterlegscheiben unter den  Bremssattel, dann passts noch besser. Fahre eine Zee an meinem Aurum,  also identische Sättel zur Saint. 

Grüße


----------



## loschi_hun (2. Oktober 2013)

Ich möchte fragen ob jemand so verrückt ist sein Norco Aurum Dirt zu verkaufen (rahmen) ? suche einen aber finde keinen


----------



## Marcel1984 (2. Oktober 2013)

3M folien sind super klasse hab mein aurum le auch damit eingepackt! ich hol die auch immer bei foliencenter24. die haben ne superschnelle lieferung und gute preise. zum schaltwerkproblem, hab mir die zee 10-fach gruppe gegönnt (kommt freitag) hoffe dann gehts !


----------



## Marcel1984 (2. Oktober 2013)

weiß jemand wie fest man die sattelklemme wirklich machen kann? in der anleitung steht 3Nm ist aber viel zu locker!


----------



## Marcel1984 (2. Oktober 2013)

Marcel1984 schrieb:


>


mein Aurum im Aufbau


----------



## bender83 (3. Oktober 2013)

Hey, sieht super aus. Nur das rot/pink wär jetzt nicht meins. 
Wie ich sehe kommst du auch zur Kette. Wie längst du/ihr die Kette ab? Dämpfer raus, grosser Kranz hinten? Oder kleiner Kranz hinten und schauen das die Röllchen vom Wechsler untereinander stehen?


----------



## moRReSSey (3. Oktober 2013)

bender83 schrieb:


> Hey, sieht super aus. Nur das rot/pink wÃ¤r jetzt nicht meins.
> Wie ich sehe kommst du auch zur Kette. Wie lÃ¤ngst du/ihr die Kette ab? DÃ¤mpfer raus, grosser Kranz hinten? Oder kleiner Kranz hinten und schauen das die RÃ¶llchen vom Wechsler untereinander stehen?




bei der Kette mische ich mich mal ein ð in meinem Aurum Dirt GrÃ¶Ãe M mit einem SRAM X.9 10-fach short cage muss ich die Kette in original-LÃ¤nge montieren, da ich sonst nicht in den 1. Gang komme. Zuvor hatte ich das kurze ZEE Schaltwerk und da war's genauso. Bei nem Mid-Cage kÃ¶nnte es vllt auch mit einer etwas kÃ¼rzeren Kette klappen. War mit diesem Problem auch schon beim Norco-HÃ¤ndler und die haben mich in meiner Theorie bestÃ¤tigt.


----------



## bender83 (3. Oktober 2013)

Bin mir nicht sicher ob ich dich richtig verstehe...
Ich musste die Kette bei meinem Enduro auch ablängen und da habe ich vorn maximal 36 und hinten ebenfalls 36. Dann noch eine X.0 10fach long. Die Hinterbaulänge ist beim Enduro ebenfalls 10 mm mehr. Ein KeFü habe ich auch dinn... müsste dann nicht die Kette kürzer werden oder macht der Federweg soviel Unterschied?


----------



## moRReSSey (3. Oktober 2013)

Das kann ich so nich beurteilen. Fakt ist bei meinem 36er Blatt vorne, nem 26er hinten, X.9 short cage und X.0 Kettenführung muss ich die Kette 114 Glieder lang lassen, da der Schaltwerkskäfig ansonsten zu stark gespannt ist. Egal wie ich das Schaltwerk einstellen würde, der erste Gang geht nicht rein.

Das liegt auch daran, dass die Kettenstrebe am Aurum in Relation zum Schaltwerk sehr tief ist und man die Umfassung/Vorspannung des Schaltwerks nich ganz beliebig einstellen kann, weil sonst in den kleinen Gängen die Kette am oberen Röllchen an der Kettenstrebe schleift.
Hier mal n Bild dazu: 



Ist echt sehr eng an der Stelle dort. Je stärker die Kette die Kassette "umfasst" desto besser kann man schalten.


----------



## bender83 (3. Oktober 2013)

Hmm... mal schauen. Wie ist die Erfahrung bei den andern?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## moRReSSey (3. Oktober 2013)

wie gesagt, ist auch ein wenig vom Schaltwerk abhängig


----------



## bender83 (3. Oktober 2013)

Es wird das gleiche. Kurbel und Schalthebel Saint...


----------



## _arGh_ (3. Oktober 2013)

kettenlängung und so? bau halt mal deinen dämfper ohne feder ein: dann siehste schon, was passiert..


----------



## dr.juggles (4. Oktober 2013)

loschi_hun schrieb:


> Ich möchte fragen ob jemand so verrückt ist sein Norco Aurum Dirt zu verkaufen (rahmen) ? suche einen aber finde keinen



welche größe brauchst du?

hätte eins in L


----------



## Marcel1984 (4. Oktober 2013)

so zee schaltung ist jetzt dran und auch schon getestet! läuft einwandfrei!


----------



## loschi_hun (6. Oktober 2013)

dr.juggles schrieb:


> welche größe brauchst du?
> 
> hätte eins in L




danke, leider brauche ich eine in M, aber jetzt nicht mehr  gestern habe ich es getan hab meine Norco Unschuld verloren  habe eine Aurum in Österreich gekauft  (in weis für einen unschlagbaren preis  )


----------



## bender83 (6. Oktober 2013)

Marcel, ich habe hinten auch das Zee Schaltwerk montiert. Ich musste jedoch die Begrenzungsschraube voll  reindrehen, damit auf dem kleinsten Ritzel noch max. 4 mm Abstand zum Rahmen sind. Ist das bei dir auch so?


----------



## moRReSSey (6. Oktober 2013)

bender83 schrieb:


> Marcel, ich habe hinten auch das Zee Schaltwerk montiert. Ich musste jedoch die Begrenzungsschraube voll  reindrehen, damit auf dem kleinsten Ritzel noch max. 4 mm Abstand zum Rahmen sind. Ist das bei dir auch so?




meinste das so wie auf dem foto, was ich ein paar beiträge weiter oben gepostet hab?
das ist ganz normal, das Zee schaltwerk ist an der stelle n bisschen ausladender und die kettenstrebe so weit runtergezogen.


----------



## Marcel1984 (6. Oktober 2013)

@Bender ja hab sie auch fast ganz rein gedreht! ich bekomme aber noch das schaltauge vom 2014er aurum! da hängt es dann weiter hinten und da kannst die schraube wieder rausdrehen! sieht man auch auf der norco seite bei den 14er modellen !


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## bender83 (7. Oktober 2013)

Weisst du schon wann du das Schaltauge bekommst?
Ich bin ziemlich fertig. Feineinstellungen an Schaltung und Gabel/Dämpfer fehlen noch.








Sorry für die Qualität, nur kurz per Handy aufgenommen.


----------



## Marcel1984 (7. Oktober 2013)

Kann ich dir nich sagen wann ich das bekomme! Dauert bestimmt noch ein wenig! Dein bike sieht gut aus ! Ist das Größe M? Meins sieht länger aus.


----------



## bender83 (7. Oktober 2013)

Danke. Jep, ist Grösse M.


----------



## Marcel1984 (7. Oktober 2013)

kann mir nun mal einer sagen wie fest sattelklemme und schaltauge angezogen werden dürfen?


----------



## Nukem49 (8. Oktober 2013)

Hier findest du diverse PDF's. Da ist auch eins mit den Drehmomenten dabei:
http://www.indiansummer.ch/norco/downloads/

Das hier brauchst du:
http://www.indiansummer.ch/app/download/5676233017/Norco_Anzugsmomente.pdf?t=1357563137

Kann mir jemand spontan sagen welche Lager im Aurum verbaut sind?


----------



## bender83 (8. Oktober 2013)

Hey Marcel, kann ich dir auch nicht auswendig sagen, aber für Shimano findest du die wichtigsten Dinge hier:
si.shimano.com
techdocs.shimano.com

Die Lager wurden mal weiter vorne besprochen. Musst mal diesen Thread durchsuchen oder bei Indian Summer anfragen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Marcel1984 (8. Oktober 2013)

Ja da steht 3Nm für die satteklemme! Das hält bei mir niemals !!! Zum schaltauge steht garnix!


----------



## bender83 (8. Oktober 2013)

Beim 10-fach Zee-Wechsler steht in der Anleitung 8-10 Nm.


----------



## loschi_hun (8. Oktober 2013)

Nukem49 schrieb:


> Kann mir jemand spontan sagen welche Lager im Aurum verbaut sind?




Ich kann nur sagen ich muss bei dem rahmen den ich gekauft habe ein par Lager tausche ich ging einfach in ein Geschäft wo sie Lager anbieten und gesagt was drauf steht und die haben mir solche gegeben, ich werde die morgen wechseln dann kann ich sagen ob sie auf 100% passen.


----------



## Rainerstoff (10. Oktober 2013)

Servus zusammen,

Das die daempferbuchsen bzw der bolzen ausschlaegt ist ja kein ungeschriebenes geheimnis. 

Bei mir ist es jetzt wohl an der zeit oben genanntes zu tauschen.

Kann mir jmd ein produkt empfehlen?

Danke schonmal

(Das teil steht aktuell auch zum verkauf...  )


----------



## moRReSSey (10. Oktober 2013)

kann nur die produkte von www.huber-bushings.com empfehlen


----------



## Rainerstoff (10. Oktober 2013)

Dank dir!


----------



## moRReSSey (10. Oktober 2013)

da wirst du super beraten, die teile werden extra für dich angefertigt und schnell ist der kollege auch noch. und die gleitlager, die er verwendet laufen viel besser als die standart gleitbuchsen in den dämpfern


----------



## Stunt-beck (11. Oktober 2013)

moRReSSey schrieb:


> kann nur die produkte von www.huber-bushings.com empfehlen



Sind die besten


----------



## Marcel1984 (11. Oktober 2013)

Dito! Fahr die auch im aurum und auch im endurobike!


----------



## stskate (13. Oktober 2013)

Hi

Bin jetzt eine Saison mit meinem Aurum unterwegs und hatte sehr viel Spaß damit. 
Allerdings bin ich immer noch etwas am experimentieren, da ich das Gefühl hab, das Bike ist etwas Nose lastig. 
Ich mein damit, gerade bei Tables mit etwas steilerem Absprung komm ich vorne gerne mal etwas zu tief. 

Mit dem Double Barrel hab ich schon recht viel experimentiert.

Sonst noch wer Probleme damit?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## loschi_hun (13. Oktober 2013)

wollte mal euch mein Aurum zeigen 

zusamen gebaut 







nachdem first ride in Maribor


----------



## Fufi7 (13. Oktober 2013)

stskate schrieb:


> Hi
> 
> Bin jetzt eine Saison mit meinem Aurum unterwegs und hatte sehr viel Spaß damit.
> Allerdings bin ich immer noch etwas am experimentieren, da ich das Gefühl hab, das Bike ist etwas Nose lastig.
> ...


Hi, rein von der logik her müsstest du den high speed rebound zu drehen, aber das mit dem nosedive ist eig eher ein fahrtechnikproblem...hab ich auch manchmal aber langsam mehr und mehr abtrainiert. Gerade bei steilen absprüngen... Das ist nicht ganz so einfach, gerade bei höherer geschw. Mir hat es geholfen wenn das vorderrad den kicker verlässt ,bewusst nochmal am lenker ziehen. Gleichzeitig die beine nicht einfedern wenns hinterrad an der kante ist...probiers mal. Flugkurve war bei mir dann auch besser als früher. Bin immer recht flach gesprungen.


----------



## stskate (13. Oktober 2013)

Hmm, vielleicht tu ich mir auch nur schwer mit der Umstellung. Hatte davor ein Rage und hab mich damit in der Luft eigentlich immer ziemlich gut gefühlt. Keine Probleme auch bei steileren Absprüngen mit viel Speed. 

Grüße Stefan


----------



## Fufi7 (13. Oktober 2013)

stskate schrieb:


> Hmm, vielleicht tu ich mir auch nur schwer mit der Umstellung. Hatte davor ein Rage und hab mich damit in der Luft eigentlich immer ziemlich gut gefühlt. Keine Probleme auch bei steileren Absprüngen mit viel Speed.
> 
> Grüße Stefan



Keine sorge das kommt wieder! Ist nat. Schon was anderes... mit nem längeren hauptrahmen, flacheren lenkwinkel und höherem gewicht, zieht es einen theoretisch mehr vorne runter. Um das auszugleichen muss man etwas beherzter am lenker ziehen. Habe seit 2 wochen auch das range...ein superspassiges rad. War immer skeptisch wegen den 27.5 rädern...zu unrecht. Eines der spassigsten bikes die ich je gefahren bin. Cheers


----------



## stskate (13. Oktober 2013)

Fufi7 schrieb:


> Keine sorge das kommt wieder! Ist nat. Schon was anderes... mit nem längeren hauptrahmen, flacheren lenkwinkel und höherem gewicht, zieht es einen theoretisch mehr vorne runter. Um das auszugleichen muss man etwas beherzter am lenker ziehen. Habe seit 2 wochen auch das range...ein superspassiges rad. War immer skeptisch wegen den 27.5 rädern...zu unrecht. Eines der spassigsten bikes die ich je gefahren bin. Cheers




Sorry, ich meinte ein Propain Rage, also auch ein DH Bike.


----------



## steve_rides_mtb (14. Oktober 2013)

Mir gehts fast genauso 
Hatte vorher ein 2011er Demo, Whips, TT´s alles kein Problem. Auf dem Aurum fühl ich mich grade in der Luft noch etwas unsicher. Das mit dem "Nose" hab ich mit einem anderen Gabel Setup in den Griff bekommen. Mir rutscht aber ständig das Vorderrad in den Kurven weg (zu wenig druck auf Vorderrad). Hab jetzt mal die 2 kleinen Spacer unter dem Vorbau raus und oben drauf gesetzt. Seit dem aber noch nicht getestet, mal gespannt ;-)


----------



## Rainerstoff (15. Oktober 2013)

.


----------



## steve_rides_mtb (21. Oktober 2013)

Hier ist das Ding 
Easton Lenker, Vorbau und Griffe werden / wurden getauscht 






Rahmen:     Norco Aurum 2    Size âMâ
Gabel:        Rock Shox Boxxer World Cup
DÃ¤mpfer:    Rock Shox Vivid AIR 
Kassette :      Shimano Dura Ace CS 7700
Schaltwerk:     Sram X0   /  9 speed
Trigger:        Sram X0    
Vorbau:    Easton Havoc Direct 35  
Lenker:        Easton Havoc Carbon 
Bremse:     Avid CODE
Griffe:      Crank Brothers Cobalt
Steuersatz:     Cane Creek 40
Kette:    Sram PC 991
Kettenblatt:    E13     
KettenfÃ¼hrung: Truvative  Sram X0    
Kurbel:        Truvativ Descendant 165    
Pedale:     Sixpack Icon                       
Sattel:     SDG I Fly Carbon                
SattelstÃ¼tze:         SDG I BEAM Carbon
LaufrÃ¤der:      DT SWISS EX 1750
Reifen:      Onza Ibex DH  oder Bontrager G4
Schlauch:      Schwalbe AV 13


Gewicht: 15,3 â 16 Kg (je nach Reifen)


----------



## Nachaz (21. Oktober 2013)

clio3rs schrieb:


> Mir gehts fast genauso
> Hatte vorher ein 2011er Demo, Whips, TT´s alles kein Problem. Auf dem Aurum fühl ich mich grade in der Luft noch etwas unsicher. Das mit dem "Nose" hab ich mit einem anderen Gabel Setup in den Griff bekommen. Mir rutscht aber ständig das Vorderrad in den Kurven weg (zu wenig druck auf Vorderrad). Hab jetzt mal die 2 kleinen Spacer unter dem Vorbau raus und oben drauf gesetzt. Seit dem aber noch nicht getestet, mal gespannt ;-)



Tipp: Kürzerer Vorbau, steuergefühl wird dadurch aber auch direkter - k.A. ob das gewollt ist, kann man auf jeden Fall mal probieren. 
Ansonsten würde ich eher hinten den Rebound rausdrehen, als etwas an der Gabel zu verstellen, wenn es mir im Absprung die Nase nach unten haut...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## fishbone121 (21. Oktober 2013)

clio3rs schrieb:


> Hier ist das Ding
> Easton Lenker, Vorbau und Griffe werden / wurden getauscht



Hab n easton havoc carbon 31.8 Klemmung, 750er Breite. Bei Interesse meld dich  Ansonsten schicker Aufbau  



clio3rs schrieb:


> Mir gehts fast genauso
> Hatte vorher ein 2011er Demo, Whips, TT´s alles kein Problem. Auf dem  Aurum fühl ich mich grade in der Luft noch etwas unsicher. Das mit dem  "Nose" hab ich mit einem anderen Gabel Setup in den Griff bekommen.





Geht mir auch ab und zu immer wieder so. TT's zwar kein Problem, aber es kommt doch immer wieder vor, dass ich in der Luft nach vorne kippe, bzw. ein "Überschlagsgefühl" entsteht. Hab schon viel am Setup rumgedreht aber irgendwie nicht das Wahre dabei gefunden... Geht mir hauptsächlich eigentlich nur bei größeren sehr schnellen Kickern mit kurzem steilen Absprung so... 
Manchmal hats funktioniert, und manchmal wars dann doch wieder frontlastig. Vlt. einfach ne Sache der Sprungtechnik. Hab mir aber mal ein Video in Zeitlupe angeschaut und da siehts fast so aus, als obs am Gabelrebound liegen könnte, da das Vorderrad direkt nach der Absprungkante wieder 'rausgestoßen' wird und dadurch vlt ein kleiner Kick vornüber entsteht.. Wenn ihr wollt, lad ich das Video in Zeitlupe mal hoch


----------



## steve_rides_mtb (21. Oktober 2013)

Hab doch den 800er Havoc Carbon mit 35er Klemmung  
Hab das Aurum erst seit ca. 2 Monaten und bin auch noch nicht sooo viel gefahren.
Dann ständig ein anderer Dämpfer, Vorbau und Lenker.
Muss mich endlich mal entscheiden 
Das mit Rebound hinten klingt auch gut und logisch, am Wochenende mal testen  DANKE!
Hatte nämlich beim Cane Creek keine " Nose / Überschlaggefühl " Probleme, nur mit den wegrutschendem Vorderrad.
Denke das es aber bald passen sollte


----------



## fishbone121 (21. Oktober 2013)

clio3rs schrieb:


> Hab doch den 800er Havoc Carbon mit 35er Klemmung



Wups, sorry hab mich verlesen  Dachte werden noch getauscht  

Hab das Video grad schnell hochgeladen. Ich erinnere mich, dass ich bei dem Sprung schon ein leichtes Überschlagsgefühl hatte. Meiner Meinung nach könnte das daran liegen, dass das Vorderrad direkt nach dem Absprung "absackt" und man dadurch in frontlastigen Kick bekommt. Was meint ihr? 
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Fkx4cfATyCs&feature=c4-overview&list=UUvJ8y57rXJB79SZiEprDtYQ


----------



## Fufi7 (21. Oktober 2013)

fishbone121 schrieb:


> Wups, sorry hab mich verlesen  Dachte werden noch getauscht
> 
> Hab das Video grad schnell hochgeladen. Ich erinnere mich, dass ich bei dem Sprung schon ein leichtes Überschlagsgefühl hatte. Meiner Meinung nach könnte das daran liegen, dass das Vorderrad direkt nach dem Absprung "absackt" und man dadurch in frontlastigen Kick bekommt. Was meint ihr?
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Fkx4cfATyCs&feature=c4-overview&list=UUvJ8y57rXJB79SZiEprDtYQ



Ha wie geil, genau bei dem sprung hats mich übelst zerlegt wegen einem nosedive. War viel zusfchnell und fast schon im flachen gelandet aufm vorderrad...hatte sonst keine probleme mit nosedive aber genau bei dem sprung. Falsch geschluckt und genau wie du beschreibst...lenker absacken lassen führt dazu dass es hinten kickt. Leck vermisse ich die rollercoaster und überhaupt den bikepark...


----------



## Fufi7 (21. Oktober 2013)

http://fotos.mtb-news.de/p/1497359





 in Hafjell


----------



## steve_rides_mtb (22. Oktober 2013)

glaub ich hab den Fehler gefunden-----> endingstroke komplett auf Hase 
und beginning stroke auch ein wenig zu schnell


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Kloncki (24. Oktober 2013)

Hallo,

Ich habe mal eine Frage, mir ist ein Norco Aurum 2 angeboten worden, mir gefällt das Bike auch sehr gut und funktionieren soll es ja auch.
Wie gut klappt denn die Ersatzteil Versorgung wenn mal etwas defekt ist ? 
Ich fahre noch ein Nukeproof Mega, da gibt es alles bis zur kleinsten Schraube für im Netz zu kaufen und einen Shop habe ich in Bonn auch noch quasi vor der Tür, finde bei Norco leider nur sehr wenig, was ja egal ist wenn die wenigen Ansprechpartner gut funktionieren.
Danke für eure Infos 

Gruß Kloncki


----------



## Stunt-beck (24. Oktober 2013)

Wenn du aus Bonn kommst kannst du zur Bike area colone gehen. Der kann dir fast immer helfen.


----------



## steve_rides_mtb (24. Oktober 2013)

Im Netz ist es kakke mit Ersatzteilen. Hol meine Teile über Mai Bike. Wäre schön wenn man mal eine Ersatzteileliste mit Preisen sehen / bekommen würde!


----------



## Kloncki (24. Oktober 2013)

Ja kÃ¶ln ist perfekt ð Danke fÃ¼r die Info !
Ist richtig, fÃ¤nde es auch perfekt wenn man sich im Netz nach Preisen erkundigen kÃ¶nnte


----------



## ToppaHarley (25. Oktober 2013)

Hi Leute,
brauche neue Buchsen für meinen XFusion Dämpfer ausm Aurum 3 von 2013. Hier stand nen paar Seiten vorher das man die Gleitlager von Fox verwenden kann für den RC4. Jetzt ist aber mein Problem das ich keine Buchsen von Fox für die obere Aufnahme in 40,2 M8 finde, so wie es die gepostete Tabelle von Indian vorgibt. Suche ich das falsche Maß?? Viele Dank an euch!!


----------



## nf2 (25. Oktober 2013)

ToppaHarley schrieb:


> Hi Leute,
> brauche neue Buchsen für meinen XFusion Dämpfer ausm Aurum 3 von 2013. Hier stand nen paar Seiten vorher das man die Gleitlager von Fox verwenden kann für den RC4. Jetzt ist aber mein Problem das ich keine Buchsen von Fox für die obere Aufnahme in 40,2 M8 finde, so wie es die gepostete Tabelle von Indian vorgibt. Suche ich das falsche Maß?? Viele Dank an euch!!



Das Maß für die obere Aufnahme ist 40,0.


----------



## ToppaHarley (25. Oktober 2013)

nf2 schrieb:


> Das Maß für die obere Aufnahme ist 40,0.



Ich finde bei Shops 39,88 und 41,15 M8 ... 39,88 sollte passen nehme ich an?


----------



## steve_rides_mtb (25. Oktober 2013)

39,88 geht auch, sollte aber auch 40,00 geben?!?
Willst du das 5-Teileige Set von Fox holen?

http://www.hibike.de/shop/product/pfa8a4ff1da8d84b26ff2dbdf67085457/s/Fox-Edelstahl-D%C3%A4mpferbuchsen-5-tlg.html

Die hab ich drin ( in 39,88 oben und unten in 21,84) , gehen erste Sahne!


----------



## Nachaz (26. Oktober 2013)

Huber Bushings, Huber Bushings, Huber Bushings!
http://huber-bushings.com/kontakt/

Wenn man die einmal gefahren ist, führt kein Weg mehr daran vorbei....


----------



## steve_rides_mtb (26. Oktober 2013)

Nachaz schrieb:


> Huber Bushings, Huber Bushings, Huber Bushings!
> http://huber-bushings.com/kontakt/
> 
> Wenn man die einmal gefahren ist, führt kein Weg mehr daran vorbei....




Die neuen Fox sind auch Teflon 
Hatte vorher auch Huber, gibt sich aber nichts mehr


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## bender83 (26. Oktober 2013)

Hi

War heute das erste mal im Park mit meinem Aurum. Einfach nur hammer!! Bin mehr als zufrieden. Der Hinterbau ist perfekt. Schluckfreudig und trotzdem straff genug.
Einzig mit der Boxxer R2C2 habe ich Probleme. Sie spricht super an, aber bei kleineren schnelle Schlägen klopft/klappert sie. Was könnte das sein. Ich glaube immer in schnellen Bereichen wo das Rad den Bodenkontakt verliert. Wurde immer ein wenig mehr und machte mir Sorgen. Ist nagelneu und trotzdem Empfand ich, dass sie ein gutes Ansprechverhalten hat. Kennt das Problem jemand?


----------



## bikebuster90 (26. Oktober 2013)

bender83 schrieb:


> Hi
> 
> War heute das erste mal im Park mit meinem Aurum. Einfach nur hammer!! Bin mehr als zufrieden. Der Hinterbau ist perfekt. Schluckfreudig und trotzdem straff genug.
> Einzig mit der Boxxer R2C2 habe ich Probleme. Sie spricht super an, aber bei kleineren schnelle Schlägen klopft/klappert sie. Was könnte das sein. Ich glaube immer in schnellen Bereichen wo das Rad den Bodenkontakt verliert. Wurde immer ein wenig mehr und machte mir Sorgen. Ist nagelneu und trotzdem Empfand ich, dass sie ein gutes Ansprechverhalten hat. Kennt das Problem jemand?




beim bekannten kam dieses klopfen/klappern von der zugstufe, dort ist wie wellenfeder gebrochen, da kannste mal nachschauen





der gelbe pfeil zeigt die wellenfeder, der hellblaue die bruchstelle, der blaue das bauteil, dass das klopfen/klappern verursacht, da die vorspannung der feder fehlt


----------



## steve_rides_mtb (26. Oktober 2013)

Ja, ist die Wellenscheibe. Das Problem hab ich auch. Bei mir ist die aber kleiner in der "Luft Seite" Gibts die einzeln nach zu kaufen?


----------



## bender83 (26. Oktober 2013)

Dann werde ich die Gabel sicherheitshalber einschicken. Hab ja noch Garantie drauf. Ich vermute das die Gabel schon defekt ausgeliefert wurde. Merkt man das defekte Teil nicht während dem fahren? Mir fiel nichts auf...


----------



## steve_rides_mtb (26. Oktober 2013)

Bei mir hört man das schon wenn ich im stehen mal einfedere. Beim ausfedern da klackerts. Von der Performance der Gabel merk ich nix. An das Geräusch gewöhnt man sich ;-)


----------



## bender83 (26. Oktober 2013)

Es klingt ziemlich genau so wie bei ihm hier:http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showpost.php?p=10600113&postcount=1
Da die Gabel neu ist und die Saison so ziemlich zu Ende ist, werde ich das auf Garantie machen lassen...


----------



## steve_rides_mtb (26. Oktober 2013)

Wow, ja sooo krass ist es bei mir zum Glück nicht.


----------



## steve_rides_mtb (27. Oktober 2013)

Der rote Ring ist die defekte Wellenscheibe und der grüne Ring ist der "0" - Ring, den ich dafür jetzt drinnen hab (nicht den gleichen, etwas dünner) bis ich eine neue Wellenscheibe habe. Ist auf der Kolbenstange Luft Seite.


----------



## moRReSSey (27. Oktober 2013)

mal ein Bild von meinem Renner im aktuellen Zustand ->


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## bender83 (27. Oktober 2013)

clio3rs: Luftseite? Hast du die Luftgabel (WC)? Ich habe die R2C2. 
Zuerst wollte ich die Schrumpfschläuche an der Feder überprüfen. Der Mittlere war deutlich zu hoch. Also gerichtet und getestet... bracht nix. Dann habe ich die Gabel ausgebaut und auf dem Teppich getestet. Ausser dem "Luftgeräusch" beim einfedern war nichts zu hören. Um den Steuersatz auszuschliessen habe ich den Steuersatz gereinigt und wieder ordentlich gefettet. Gabel eingebaut und getestet. Ich habe das Gefühl das es nun gut ist. Das knacken ist weg oder nur noch sehr leise. Habe dann beim Aurum 2 der Freundin getestet und ich hatte das Gefühl das es in etwa gleich klingt (RC-Gabel). Ich muss schauen das ich das nochmals im Gelände testen kann und schauen obs wieder kommt. Vielleicht konnte ich es in ausgebauten Zustand einfach nicht reproduzieren. Aber wenn im eingebauten Zustand besser ist und ich an der Gabel nichts gemacht habe, kann es eigentlich nur der Steuersatz gewesen sein...

Mir ist beim Dämpfer aufgefallen, wenn ich das Bike hinten leicht anhebe und fallen lasse, dass etwas beim Dämpfer klackert. Ich habe das Gefühl, dass es der Federteller sein könnte. Halte ich ihn fest (geht nur halbwegs) wird es besser. Wenn ich auch nur die Feder manchmal ein wenig drehe, wird es leicht besser. Ich denke das ist normal, oder? Beim anheben merkt man auch wie der Hinterbau ganz ausfedert... Beim fahren habe ich es eigentlich nicht wahrgenommen.

Noch eine kurze Frage zur hinteren Steckachse. Beim Aurum 2 der Freundin hat das Hinterrad ganz leichtes Spiel. Ist, wie angegeben, mit 20 Nm angezogen. Ich habe gesehen das es auf der rechten Seite (in Fahrtrichtung) die Möglichkeit gibt, mit einen 12 oder 14 er Inbus nachzuziehen. Ist das evtl für das ausgleichen des Spiels? So wie bei der Boxxer vorne?


----------



## bender83 (28. Oktober 2013)

Ich habe die X12-Achse gestern ein wenig mehr angezogen und das Lagerspiel wird besser. Aber ich möchte nicht über 20 Nm gehen...
Ist das mit dem Dämpfer normal? Wenn das Hinterrad abhebt, fühlt es sich so an als ob der Dämpfer (?) noch ganz ausfedert. Dabei gibt es so ein Klapper-Geräusch. Wenn man den Hinterbau schnell hoch hebt und fallen lässt, fällt hört man es gut.


----------



## Marcel1984 (28. Oktober 2013)

@Bender, das klappergräusch am hinterbau kann an einer nicht ausreichend gespannten feder liegen!


----------



## bender83 (28. Oktober 2013)

Danke Marcel. Leider kann es das nicht sein. Ich habe die Feder gestern nochmals 4-5 Umdrehungen angezogen und es war immer noch da... Und ab Werk war sie noch weniger angezogen.
Habe gerade vorher nochmals alles überprüft. Alles ist ordentlich mit den entsprechenden Drehmomenten angezogen. Wenn ich mit der Hand an die obere Dämpferaufnahme gehe, spüre ich es. Also habe ich den Dämpfer ausgebaut und mir das Lager angeschaut. Das schwarze Röhrchen (wie auch immer das heisst), welches durch das eingepresst Gleitlager geht, hat Spiel. Zumindest kommt es mir so vor. Ist es normal dass es dort leicht Spiel hat oder sollte das ziemlich satt drinn sein? Von meinen bisherigen Fox-Dämpfern weiss ich, dass ich da nie Spiel hatte und das ganze sich auch kaum bewegen liess. Aber der Dämpfer ist ja quasi nagelneu und erst einen Tag in Gebrauch gewesen... da sollte sowas noch nicht sein, oder?

/Edit: Ich hatte bisher noch keinen Stahlfederdämpfer. Wie weit muss ich die Feder überhaupt anziehen. In der Anleitung steht maximal sechs Umdrehungen. Von wo aus? Ab dem Punkt an dem die Feder nicht mehr locker sitzt?


----------



## Marcel1984 (28. Oktober 2013)

du meinst die dämpferbuchse ! die muß eig sein bischen strammer reingehen, ich habe meinen cane creek db gleich nach dem kauf gegen meinen elka getauscht. beim cane creek gingen die buchsen super stramm raus! ich habe huberbuchsen verbaut. wenn du magst kann ich dir die originalbuchsen aus dem cane creek fürn 10er verkaufen! wenn du das nicht willst schreib den stephan huber an der fertigt dir ein paar buchsen nach maß !


----------



## Nachaz (28. Oktober 2013)

bender83 schrieb:


> Danke Marcel. Leider kann es das nicht sein. Ich habe die Feder gestern nochmals 4-5 Umdrehungen angezogen und es war immer noch da... Und ab Werk war sie noch weniger angezogen.



Vorsicht! Beim CCDB kann zuviel Federvorspannung die Kolbenstange kosten. Und die Cane-Creek-Buchsen würde ich auch gegen Huberbushings tauschen, die CC sind oftmals nicht die besten.

Am besten mal für ein Grundsetup den Springrate-Calculator auf der Cane-Creek Homepage konsultieren. Da kann man mit den Umdregungen für die Vorspannung ein wenig rumspielen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## bender83 (28. Oktober 2013)

Ich werde zu meinem Händler gehen. Brauche den Dämpfer zum Glück im Moment nicht. Mir fehlt auch ein Einpresswerkzeug. Werde ich mir vielleicht doch mal bei Huber bestellen.

Zur Federvorspannung. Zu viel war es sicher nicht, aber wie bereits gefragt: Ab wo ist sozusagen der Punkt "null"? Wenn da steht maximal sechs Umdrehungen, muss ich ja wissen von wo an.


----------



## Marcel1984 (28. Oktober 2013)

wenn der teller auf die feder trifft, dann noch 6 umdrehungen. ich würd den stephan mal anrufen der hilft dir eher als irgend son heini ausm shop, die haben meinen erfahrungen nach von solchen speziellen sachen eh keine ahnung.


----------



## steve_rides_mtb (28. Oktober 2013)

"Null" ist, wenn die Feder zwischen den Tellern locker sitzt, jedoch nicht wackelt. Dann macht man sie 1-2 Umdrehungen zu. Wenn es nicht passt -------> Härtere Feder.
Je mehr Umdrehungen, desto schlechter spricht dein Dämpfer an, glaub ich?!?


----------



## bender83 (28. Oktober 2013)

Ok, dass dachte ich mir, war halt einfach nirgens beschrieben. Habe den Dämpfer nochmals ausgebaut und "genullt". Dann 1-2 Umdrehungen drauf gegeben. Dann wieder eingebaut und Dämpferbuchse, O-Ringe, etc. gereinigt und eingebaut. Die Dämpferbuchse geht gang locker durch ohne wirklichen Widerstand... Alles festgeschraubt und es war für kurz kaum noch Spiel da. Dann nur die Feder ein wenig gedreht und wieder extremes Spiel. Man spürt es gut wenn man den Finger Zwischen O-Ringe und Dämpfer legt und den Sattel anhebt und senkt. Ich denke es kann nur das sein. Die Feder ist definitiv genug vorgespannt. Ich habe ja testweise sicher 4-5 Umdrehungen drauf gegeben, um zu schauen ob es besser wird... und das wird es nicht. @Marcel: Bei meinem Händler mache ich mir da keine Sorgen.


----------



## steve_rides_mtb (28. Oktober 2013)

Bei meinem Aurum waren die Huber Buchsen auch recht schnell ausgeschlagen. Wenn man das Hinterrad anhebt und fallen lässt ---> komisches Geräuch. Wenn du den Dämpfer fest hälst, sollte es weg sein. Die Buchsen (ausser Huber und die neuen Teflon Fox) bekommst du ohne Einpresswerkzeug nicht rein. Die neuen Fox sollen auch ohne Werkzeug gehen, ich habe es nicht geschafft...


----------



## bender83 (28. Oktober 2013)

Jep, wenn ich das ganze richtig fest halte, dann ist das Spiel praktisch weg. Ich denke es wird definitiv die Buchse sein. Da die meisten Parks eh zu haben, habe ich keine Stress. Werde es noch meinem Händler zeigen.


----------



## Fufi7 (28. Oktober 2013)

bender83 schrieb:


> Jep, wenn ich das ganze richtig fest halte, dann ist das Spiel praktisch weg. Ich denke es wird definitiv die Buchse sein. Da die meisten Parks eh zu haben, habe ich keine Stress. Werde es noch meinem Händler zeigen.



Kaufte das diesjährige rahmenset mit ccdb. Nach 4 bikeparktagen hatte ich auch ein extremes klackern und dachte es währen die buchsen und hülsen..alles ausgetauscht..immernoch klackern..am ende wars eine kaputte kolbenstange. Dämpfer über meinen händler eingeschickt . Seither keine probleme mehr. Nehme mal die feder raus und und überprüfe die kolbenstange...wenn nötig einfedern.


----------



## bender83 (28. Oktober 2013)

Wie äusserte es sich bei dir genau? Wenn ich drauf sitze und den Dämpfer fest ein- und ausfedern lasse, höre ich nichts. Ist wirklich nur wenn ich das Hinterrad anhebe, also der Dämpfer komplett entlastet wird.


----------



## Fufi7 (28. Oktober 2013)

bender83 schrieb:


> Wie äusserte es sich bei dir genau? Wenn ich drauf sitze und den Dämpfer fest ein- und ausfedern lasse, höre ich nichts. Ist wirklich nur wenn ich das Hinterrad anhebe, also der Dämpfer komplett entlastet wird.



Uff das weiss ich nicht mehr genau obs auch beim anheben des hinterbaus klackerte...definitiv fand ich den fehler jedenfalls, als ich die kolbenstange von hand ohne feder eindrückte.


----------



## san_andreas (28. Oktober 2013)

Leider hatte CaneCreek dieses Jahr einen ganzen Schwung fehlerhafte DBs.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Nukem49 (29. Oktober 2013)

Moinsen!
Hat einer ne Info für mich welche Lager im Aurum verbaut sind? Hat die schon wer gewechselt?
Danke im Voraus


----------



## Marcel1984 (29. Oktober 2013)

@clio, die normalen kunstoffgleitlager waren bei meinen huberbuchsen auch schnell hin. Hab den Stephan angefunkt und er hat mir spezielle für starke Belastungen geschickt! Seitdem ich die drin habe, habe ich keine Probleme mehr !


----------



## steve_rides_mtb (19. November 2013)

Falls jemand ein Aurum mit MEEGAAAAA Zubehörpaket sucht?!?
Steht zu verkauf!

http://bikemarkt.mtb-news.de/articl...id-air-code-xxl-paket-11-reifen-2-dampfer-uvm


----------



## hellidarold (19. November 2013)

Lager sind folgende verbaut: -2x6902
                                       -2x6804
                                       -4x608


----------



## maggi6288 (12. Dezember 2013)

wie habt ihr die oberrohrlänge gemessen, bzw kommt das bei euch mit den herstellerangaben gleich?

ich hab bei meinem 2013er le in L grosse ( kürzer) Abweichungen,
 aber vllt habe ich auch einfach nur falsch gemessen.

Gruß


----------



## fishbone121 (17. Dezember 2013)

Moin mal wieder  

Da bei vielen Aurums die easton havoc laufräder verbaut wurden, hoff ich mal, dass ihr mir helfen könnt  Undzwar ist meine Havoc Nabe extra fürs Aurum ja in der 157er mm Nabenausführung. Ich möchte das Laufrad jetzt aber nem Kumpel verkaufen, der ein 150er Hinterbau hat... Ich hab irgendwo mal gelesen, dass man die Havoc naben problemlos auf 150 umbauen kann? Weiß jemand von euch wie das geht oder hat ein tip?


----------



## Indian Summer (17. Dezember 2013)

fishbone121 schrieb:


> Moin mal wieder
> 
> Da bei vielen Aurums die easton havoc laufräder verbaut wurden, hoff ich mal, dass ihr mir helfen könnt  Undzwar ist meine Havoc Nabe extra fürs Aurum ja in der 157er mm Nabenausführung. Ich möchte das Laufrad jetzt aber nem Kumpel verkaufen, der ein 150er Hinterbau hat... Ich hab irgendwo mal gelesen, dass man die Havoc naben problemlos auf 150 umbauen kann? Weiß jemand von euch wie das geht oder hat ein tip?



Hi

Grundsätzlich ist der Nabenkörper bei den Einbaubreiten 150 mm und 157 mm derselbe. Die 7 mm 
Differenz werden über die End Caps angeglichen, so dass sie die Caps der beiden Varianten auf jeder Seite um 
3.5 mm unterscheiden. Ich habe jedoch wie du auf die Schnelle keine entsprechenden Caps auf dem 
Netz gefunden. 

Am besten schreibst du Grofa (dem deutschen Vertrieb) eine Mail auf [email protected]. Die werden dir 
sicher weiterhelfen können.

Cheers,

Fritz


----------



## maggi6288 (17. Dezember 2013)

damals auf Anfrage hatten sie gesagt, es gibt noch keine!


----------



## Nukem49 (17. Dezember 2013)

Moinsen!
Ich will die Lager an meinem Aurum wechseln. Hat einer nen Plan wie ich die Wippe demontiert bekomme?
Besten Denk schonmal


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## saintvsdiabolus (17. Dezember 2013)

Dämpfer und Kettenstreben lösen, Lagerdeckel und Achse raus und die Wippe ist frei. Die muss man dann durchs Hauptrahmendreieck rausnehmen.


----------



## Nukem49 (17. Dezember 2013)

Ok, soweit klar. Danke. Wie krieg ich die Achse raus?


----------



## Indian Summer (17. Dezember 2013)

Hi Nukem49

Die Achse kannst du in der Regel von Hand herausziehen. Ansonsten kannst du mit einem Kriechöl und zB einem Durchschlag vorsichtig nachhelfen.

Cheers

Andi


----------



## Nukem49 (17. Dezember 2013)

Werd ich probieren.

Achse ist mittlerweile raus. Vielen Dank!


----------



## r0ckZ0r (18. Dezember 2013)

Mal eine Frage zum Aurum im Allgemeinen:

Gibt es eine ungefähre Zahl, wieviele Aurums in Deutschland pro Modellahr an den Mann gebracht werden?
Das Aurum 3 (rot/orange) habe ich zum Beispiel noch nie im Park oder auf dem Trail gesehen...


----------



## indian66 (20. Dezember 2013)

Brauch mal ne Kaufhilfe,  möchte ein Aurum (2012) kaufen,  schwanke aber zwischen Größe L oder M.
Fahre das Truax in L bei 192cm Größe,  denke ich sollte das Aurum auch in L nehmen oder?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## r0ckZ0r (23. Dezember 2013)

Zwischenstand meines frisch erworbenen Aurums.

Geändert wurden bisher:

- Vorbau
- Gabel
- Dämpfer
- Bremsen


----------



## Fisch1982 (23. Dezember 2013)

r0ckZ0r schrieb:


> Mal eine Frage zum Aurum im Allgemeinen:
> 
> Gibt es eine ungefähre Zahl, wieviele Aurums in Deutschland pro Modellahr an den Mann gebracht werden?
> Das Aurum 3 (rot/orange) habe ich zum Beispiel noch nie im Park oder auf dem Trail gesehen...


Hallo!
Also ich habe meins in Österreich gekauft, vom Händler weiß ich das er Original ein Stück geliefert bekommen hat (MEINS )
Allgemeine Verkaufszahlen oder Verkaufszahlen in Deutschland keine Ahnung.
Ein Tip noch, Reifen Tauschen!! Dämpfer hättest meiner Meinung nach nicht tauschen müssen.


----------



## r0ckZ0r (23. Dezember 2013)

Reifen werden auf jeden Fall noch getauscht. Wie gesagt, ist erstmal nur ein Zwischenstand.


----------



## CDRacer (24. Dezember 2013)

indian66 schrieb:


> Brauch mal ne Kaufhilfe,  möchte ein Aurum (2012) kaufen,  schwanke aber zwischen Größe L oder M.
> Fahre das Truax in L bei 192cm Größe,  denke ich sollte das Aurum auch in L nehmen oder?


Ich bin 1,88 m groß und fahre das Aurum in L. Ich hätte auch keinen Gefallen an einem kleineren Rad. Ich finde es in Kurven und bei Sprüngen immer noch agil genug, sobald es aber etwas schneller und offener wird, ist das ruhige Fahrverhalten durch die Länge eh optimal.


----------



## Rainerstoff (25. Dezember 2013)

Hat hier jmd zufällig nen reducer auf 150x12mm? Waere echt klasse!


----------



## Freerider2109 (2. Januar 2014)

indian66 schrieb:


> Brauch mal ne Kaufhilfe,  möchte ein Aurum (2012) kaufen,  schwanke aber zwischen Größe L oder M.
> Fahre das Truax in L bei 192cm Größe,  denke ich sollte das Aurum auch in L nehmen oder?




Servus, duuu ich fahre das ´13er LE in Gr. M und bin davor das Jahr des Dirt Edition in Gr. M gefahren.
Also des M ist etwas verspielter(bin 1.84) und war auch so in Ordnung...doch jetzt hab ich das L (LE) das Ding ist inkl. Angle Set 1° ein laufruhiges Wunder und ist trotzdem nicht zu lang, lässt sich super Schnell bewegen und hast wendigkeit. Das ist auch das, was ich so geil an dem Bike finde, das du so flexibel bist. Hatte vorher nen Gambler und das war ne Tröte, meine Güte. Das Neue bin ich auch schon gefahren und muss sagen, haut mich nich wirklich um des Radl. Das Aurum dagegen is der Hammer für deine Größe auf jedenfall nen --->L<---- 


Aber des neue Aurum 6.1 mit dem CaneCreek sieht ja nicht schlecht aus, aber die Fox40 mit den silbernen Standrohren haut die Optik ja ziemlich in den Boden. Schaut aus als wenn ne gedopte Domain DC da drin sitzen würde. Schade um die cleane Optik!


----------



## MightyMike (3. Januar 2014)

Die neuen Modelle 2014 fallen auch grösser aus. Ich als M Fahrer musste zum S Rahmen greifen. Soll das 6.2 werden und kommt wahrscheinlich schon im Januar


----------



## indian66 (3. Januar 2014)

Tatsächlich,  die 14er Rahmen sind ca 15mm länger geworden.
Da stehe ich wohl zwischen M und L.
Werde mal warten bis es im Shop steht,  denke ich.


----------



## MightyMike (3. Januar 2014)

Lenkwinkel ist auch flacher und Reach auch länger.


----------



## Freerider2109 (3. Januar 2014)

Krass, das die an der Geo nochmal so gebastelt haben und es komplett geändert haben. Dann kann ich euch in diesem Sinne leider auch nicht weiterhelfen....da meine Erfahrungen vom Frame auf eure dann nich passen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Nachaz (3. Januar 2014)

Hm, habe bei meinem 13er Aurum LE zu lange gewartet, die Leitungen über der Wippe ordentlich zu verlegen. Wollte dann jetzt mit dem mitgelieferten Lack nachbessern, da kam die Überraschung: Der Lack ist ein gutes Stück dunkler als das Original.

Ist der Ausgedunkelt (Lagerung in Teile-Kiste, dunkel aber nicht 100%) und wenn ja, kann man den einzeln nachbestellen?

Wenn nein, was sind die Alternativen?

Kann ich eigentlich die Wippe mattschwarz eloxieren lassen ohne die Garantie auf den Hauptrahmen zu verlieren?

Gruß+Dank!


----------



## Akrapovic (5. Januar 2014)

brauch die buchsenmaße für den db!
die  cane creek seite spuckt mir 22.1*8mm für unten aus und 40*8 für oben raus.
stimmen die maße?


----------



## saintvsdiabolus (6. Januar 2014)

Ein paar Updates...


----------



## Nachaz (6. Januar 2014)

Akrapovic schrieb:


> brauch die buchsenmaße für den db!
> die  cane creek seite spuckt mir 22.1*8mm für unten aus und 40*8 für oben raus.
> stimmen die maße?



Die Maße stimmen f. 12er und 13er-Rahmen. Hab selbst noch vor ein paar Monaten zwei Sätze Huber-Bushings bestellt.


----------



## Akrapovic (6. Januar 2014)

dann kann ich ja gespannt sein ob sie auch in den 2014er rahmen passen


----------



## Fufi7 (14. Januar 2014)

ich glaube dass die rahmen von 2013 schon die geo von den jetzigen 14er hatten. als ich bei meinem LE 2013 nachgemessen habe war das jedenfalls so. ich glaube dass die norco jungs mit dem geodatenupdate auf der HP etwas schlampig waren...kann das jemand bestätigen?


----------



## _arGh_ (15. Januar 2014)

ja.


----------



## indian66 (15. Januar 2014)

_arGh_ schrieb:


> ja.


Selbst nachgemessen?


----------



## _arGh_ (15. Januar 2014)

ja.
(würd ich es sonst posten?)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mc schrecka (16. Januar 2014)

saintvsdiabolus schrieb:


> Ein paar Updates...



die 380er, genial. Das Fahrwerk hätt ich auch gern


----------



## Anika_89 (18. Januar 2014)

Ich bräuchte mal eure Hilfe:

Bin auf der Suche nach einem neuen Schaltwerk für mein Aurum 3, welches die Kette besser spannt als das verbaute X.7 SC.
Ich hab anfangs an die in diversen Foren angepriesene Kombination aus 9-fach Sram Shifter und 10-fach Zee Schaltwerk gedacht. Nun habe ich hier im Thread aber gelesen, dass es sehr sehr knapp wird an der Kettenstrebe.
Könnt ihr mir eine geeignete Alternative empfehlen?


----------



## _arGh_ (18. Januar 2014)

gibts nicht inzw spezielle schaltaugen?


----------



## moRReSSey (21. Januar 2014)

jap, die 14er schaltaugen sind länger als die alten. damit kann man die umfassung des schaltwerks ne ganze ecke besser einstellen als vorher


----------



## Freerider2109 (23. Januar 2014)

Verkaufe mein Aurum, falls jemand Interesse hat, einfach melden.

Ist ein LE 2013 und so gut wie nicht gefahren!

S. Bikemarkt...


----------



## 26TriXXer (31. Januar 2014)

Grüß euch,

Ich bin auch bald Besitzer eines neuen Aurum aus dem Jahre 2013.
Laut Angaben wurde ja ab 2014 ein bisschen an der Geo geändert...63er LW (anstatt 63,5) und höherer Reach, also größerer Rahmen. Manche sagen jedoch, dass die Änderungen auch schon für 2013 gelten und es Norco nicht sofort publik gemacht hat bzw. die Angaben nicht sofort aktualisiert hat. Kann mir nun jemand bestätigen ob die Änderungen nun auch schon für 2013er Rahmen gelten? Oder doch erst - wie offiziell verkündet - ab 2014?

Danke!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Stunt-beck (31. Januar 2014)

Ich glaube es kommt darauf an ob du eins der letzteren hast. Die haben Anfangs wohl die 2012 Rahmen nur anders lackiert. Was danach kam war dann schon die neue Geo.

Grüße Micha


----------



## 26TriXXer (31. Januar 2014)

Stunt-beck schrieb:


> Ich glaube es kommt darauf an ob du eins der letzteren hast. Die haben Anfangs wohl die 2012 Rahmen nur anders lackiert. Was danach kam war dann schon die neue Geo.
> 
> Grüße Micha


Na ich bin gespannt was für einen ich bekomme - wenn es der größere wird habe ich ein wenig Panik, dass es mir ein wenig zu groß ist (Medium bei 1,69m)
Bei 2012 war doch auch das Problem mit den reißenden Dämpferaufnahmen? Oder war das 2011?

Danke
LG


Gesendet von meinem iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## Daniel12 (31. Januar 2014)

ich würde mal vermuten dass Du selbst mit der alten Geo bei 1,69 gut mit dem S Rahmen klarkommst…

falls Dir das Bike zu groß ist melde Dich, evtl. würd ochs Dir abkaufen wollen.


----------



## 26TriXXer (31. Januar 2014)

Daniel12 schrieb:


> ich würde mal vermuten dass Du selbst mit der alten Geo bei 1,69 gut mit dem S Rahmen klarkommst…
> 
> falls Dir das Bike zu groß ist melde Dich, evtl. würd ochs Dir abkaufen wollen.


Bekomme aber nen M Rahmen  sollt aber trotzdem passen!


Gesendet von meinem iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## dr.juggles (31. Januar 2014)

will jemand seinen 2013er LE rahmen in blau/grün in L verkaufen?
hab das blau/schwarz/gelbe 2013er in L, aber hätte lieber das grüne.


----------



## MightyMike (7. Februar 2014)

Ich habe schon das neue 2014 in M Probe gerollt.Mensch sind sie flach. Die 2013er zumindest die, aus der ersten Jahreshälfte waren definitiv nicht so flach. Ein M ist für mich mit meinen 172cm sehr grenzwertig eher ungeeignet..


----------



## 26TriXXer (7. Februar 2014)

Oioi, bekomme mit meinen 1,69m jetzt definitiv ein M. Mein Glory in S war mir ne spur zu klein, jetzt wollt ich ein M.


Gesendet von meinem iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## MightyMike (7. Februar 2014)

26TriXXer schrieb:


> Oioi, bekomme mit meinen 1,69m jetzt definitiv ein M. Mein Glory in S war mir ne spur zu klein, jetzt wollt ich ein M.
> 
> 
> Gesendet von meinem iPhone mit Tapatalk


wenn du die Möglichkeit hast, teste es vorher falls ein Laden in deiner Nähe schon welche hat. Wenn du ein Racer bist und Rennen fährst könnte es Dir passen. Ich werde das Aurum in Bikeparks und auf Local Trails nutzen. Deswegen für mich S


----------



## 26TriXXer (7. Februar 2014)

Ah, nein wäre für Rennen und reinrassige DH-Strecken. Vielleicht bekomme ich ja auch noch einen umlackierten 2012er, mal sehen. Demo in M ist mir leicht zu groß und das Aurum ist ja leicht kleiner.


Gesendet von meinem iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## _arGh_ (8. Februar 2014)

MightyMike schrieb:


> Mensch sind sie flach.


ein halbes grad und ungefähr ein zentimeter machen jetzt nicht den riesen unterschied..

besser ein längeres rad, das man immer noch simpel per vorbau kürzer machen kann


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## r0ckZ0r (8. Februar 2014)

moRReSSey schrieb:


> jap, die 14er schaltaugen sind länger als die alten. damit kann man die umfassung des schaltwerks ne ganze ecke besser einstellen als vorher



Wo bekomme ich die neuen Schaltaugen denn?


----------



## 26TriXXer (9. Februar 2014)

Kann mir kurz jemand sagen, welchen Adapter ich brauche, um am Aurum eine 180er Scheine zu fahren? (Neue Shimano saint). Rahmen ist am weg zu mir, möchte ihn mir dann aber gleich aufbauen und daher möchte ich mir den Adapter im Vorhinein besorgen, finde aber keine genauen Infos darüber.

Danke!


Gesendet von meinem iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## moRReSSey (10. Februar 2014)

r0ckZ0r schrieb:


> Wo bekomme ich die neuen Schaltaugen denn?



beim Norco Händler deines Vertrauens


----------



## Akrapovic (10. Februar 2014)

m ist schon recht groß, wahrscheinlich wirst du es nur mit 28er vorbau fahren können


----------



## Nachaz (10. Februar 2014)

26TriXXer schrieb:


> Kann mir kurz jemand sagen, welchen Adapter ich brauche, um am Aurum eine 180er Scheine zu fahren? (Neue Shimano saint). Rahmen ist am weg zu mir, möchte ihn mir dann aber gleich aufbauen und daher möchte ich mir den Adapter im Vorhinein besorgen, finde aber keine genauen Infos darüber.
> 
> Danke!
> 
> ...



PM >> PM+20 also z.B. SM-MA-F180P/P


----------



## 26TriXXer (10. Februar 2014)

Nachaz schrieb:


> PM >> PM+20 also z.B. SM-MA-F180P/P


Danke!


Gesendet von meinem iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## Akrapovic (14. Februar 2014)

So, mein 2014er aurum 
schwarze boxxer kommt noch, diese gabel ist nur eine leihgabe aus meinem alten rad 
ansonsten werden halt noch ein paar kleinteile getauscht


----------



## 26TriXXer (15. Februar 2014)

So, nun meins auch zu 90% fertig - die Fox wird noch gegen eine Boxxer getauscht.
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	








Gesendet von meinem iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## Gunnar98 (15. Februar 2014)

Fufi7 schrieb:


> ich glaube dass die rahmen von 2013 schon die geo von den jetzigen 14er hatten. als ich bei meinem LE 2013 nachgemessen habe war das jedenfalls so. ich glaube dass die norco jungs mit dem geodatenupdate auf der HP etwas schlampig waren...kann das jemand bestätigen?


Würde das gerne nochmal aufgreifen! Wäre für mich ziemlich interessant, da ich mir ein Ticken längeres Oberrohr wünschen würde. Hab allerdings bis jetzt nicht so das Gefühl gehabt als wäre ein Aurum von 2013 in Größe Large so ein langes, flaches Rad wie die neuen von 2014.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## MightyMike (15. Februar 2014)

Meins ist da!


----------



## _arGh_ (15. Februar 2014)

Gunnar98 schrieb:


> Würde das gerne nochmal aufgreifen! Wäre für mich ziemlich interessant, da ich mir ein Ticken längeres Oberrohr wünschen würde. Hab allerdings bis jetzt nicht so das Gefühl gehabt als wäre ein Aurum von 2013 in Größe Large so ein langes, flaches Rad wie die neuen von 2014.


wirklich sicher kannst du dir nur sein, wenn dus ausmisst..


----------



## MightyMike (17. Februar 2014)

So jetzt ist ein anderer Dämpfer drinne.. Pedale sind auch nur provisorisch


----------



## fishbone121 (18. Februar 2014)

Bin heut an nem Stein mitm Schaltwerk hängengeblieben und mir ist die (schaltaugen-)Schraube abgebrochen. Wo bekomm ich ersatz her? Bräuchte zwei davon... Kann mir da jemand helfen?


----------



## indian66 (18. Februar 2014)

Bike Components


----------



## fishbone121 (18. Februar 2014)

indian66 schrieb:


> Bike Components



find ich nichts, hast du zufällig ein Link zum richtigen Angebot??


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## _arGh_ (18. Februar 2014)

hast keine schraube mehr im rahmen?


----------



## fishbone121 (18. Februar 2014)

Ne die is weg


----------



## indian66 (19. Februar 2014)

fishbone121 schrieb:


> find ich nichts, hast du zufällig ein Link zum richtigen Angebot??


Mein Gott…  in die Suche X 12 dann kommt: 
http://www.bike-components.de/produ...augenschraube.html?xtcr=1&xtmcl=schraube x 12


----------



## fishbone121 (19. Februar 2014)

indian66 schrieb:


> Mein Gott…  in die Suche X 12 dann kommt:
> http://www.bike-components.de/products/info/p24466_X-12-Schaltaugenschraube.html?xtcr=1&xtmcl=schraube x 12



Sorry hat nach etwas in Verbindung mit Norco oder so gesucht, wusste nicht, dass die in direktem Zusammenhang mit dem x-12 system steht... Sicher, dass das die Schraube ist, die sich auch ersatzweise im Rahmen befindet? Dann bestell ich die nämlich jetzt


----------



## indian66 (19. Februar 2014)

fishbone121 schrieb:


> Sorry hat nach etwas in Verbindung mit Norco oder so gesucht, wusste nicht, dass die in direktem Zusammenhang mit dem x-12 system steht... Sicher, dass das die Schraube ist, die sich auch ersatzweise im Rahmen befindet? Dann bestell ich die nämlich jetzt


Jaaaaaaaaaaa


----------



## 26TriXXer (19. Februar 2014)

Begrüße euch,

habe am Wochenende mein neues Aurum probegerollt - bin 1,69m und hatte Angst, dass mein M Rahmen (der aktuellere, also größere) ZU groß sei. Jedoch unbegründet. Das Teil ist schon sehr groß, passt für mich aber, da ich eher richtige DH Strecken und ab heuer auch Rennen fahre.

Ich habe eine 450er Feder in meinem CCDB - bei ca. 73-75kg Gewicht. Scheint überdurchschnittlich hart zu sein, für mich passt es aber. Eure Meinungen?

Gruß
Patrick


----------



## fishbone121 (19. Februar 2014)

26TriXXer schrieb:


> Begrüße euch,
> 
> habe am Wochenende mein neues Aurum probegerollt - bin 1,69m und hatte Angst, dass mein M Rahmen (der aktuellere, also größere) ZU groß sei. Jedoch unbegründet. Das Teil ist schon sehr groß, passt für mich aber, da ich eher richtige DH Strecken und ab heuer auch Rennen fahre.
> 
> ...



Fahr n M Rahmen und bin 1,83m. Und ne 350er Feder bei 77kg. Bin aber auf der Suche nach ner 400er Titanfeder  Aber wenns dir passt, passt doch alles!?


----------



## _arGh_ (19. Februar 2014)

26TriXXer schrieb:


> Ich habe eine 450er Feder in meinem CCDB - bei ca. 73-75kg Gewicht. Scheint überdurchschnittlich hart zu sein, für mich passt es aber. Eure Meinungen?


eher 350/75: mit 450 verschenkst du nur fw..


fishbone121 schrieb:


> Fahr n M Rahmen und bin 1,83m. Und ne 350er Feder bei 77kg. Bin aber auf der Suche nach ner 400er Titanfeder  Aber wenns dir passt, passt doch alles!?


ich hätt eine so gut wie neue cane creek abzugeben..


----------



## 26TriXXer (19. Februar 2014)

_arGh_ schrieb:


> eher 350/75: mit 450 verschenkst du nur fw..



Hab den ganzen FW ausgenutzt 
Und durchrauschen tut da auch nix - bin echt begeistert vom CCDB!


----------



## _arGh_ (19. Februar 2014)

das hat nichts mit mal den dämpfer gefühlt durchschlagen zu tun.

schau dich doch mal auf der canecreekseite um und gleich das dann mit linkage bzw. dem linkagedesignblog ab: dann wirst sehen, dass du bei deinem gewicht einen cc-sag hast..


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## 26TriXXer (19. Februar 2014)

26TriXXer schrieb:


> Hab den ganzen FW ausgenutzt
> Und durchrauschen tut da auch nix - bin echt begeistert vom CCDB!


Sorry - komme gerade nicht mit....
Ich weiß, dass der Spring Calculator und die große Mehrheit eine weichere Feder vorschlagen - bin aber (ohne Selbstlob!  ) ziemlich am Shredden aktuell und habe auch schon ziemlich viel Material am Gewissen. Habe beim fahren auch einige Male den Gummi zurrückgeschoben, habe den Dämpfer schon einige Male ans Limit gebraucht.

Sorry - falschen Text zitiert! Sollte an _arGh_ geschrieben sein

Gruß


----------



## Axalp (19. Februar 2014)

80 kg fahrfertig (ich) - 400er Feder im CCDB => ergeben die empfohlenen 20mm SAG (26%)

Ich habe auch 350 und sogar 300 getestet (30%+ SAG), da von vielen Fahrern eine weichere Feder "vorgeschlagen" wird. 
Im Endeffekt komme ich aber mit der 400er am besten zurecht. 

Lass Dich nicht in die Irre führen. Wenn für Dich die noch härtere Variante passt, dann gibt's ja keinen Grund zu tauschen. 
Wobei ehrlich gesagt das "Testen" in dem Fall nur 25.- kostet


----------



## 26TriXXer (19. Februar 2014)

Kann eventuell sein, dass es "noch" passt weil die Lager neu sind? 


Gesendet von meinem iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## Stunt-beck (20. Februar 2014)

Falls Jemand ein cooles Aurum sucht:
http://bikemarkt.mtb-news.de/article/327953-norco-aurum-schnapchen


Grüße Micha


----------



## BastianD (24. Februar 2014)

Hey,
wollte mal nachfragen ob jemand in seinem Aurum ein Luftdämpfer drin hat??? Und wenn wie zufrieden er damit ist.

Ich überlege mir den Vivid Air zuzulegen.


----------



## r0ckZ0r (27. Februar 2014)

Hier der aktuelle Stand von meinem Aurum.


----------



## MightyMike (28. Februar 2014)

Die Lackqualität der neuen 2014er Modelle ist unter alle Sau. Nach 2 Ausfahrten ist stellenweise der Lack komplett runter. An der Wippe ist der Lack von den Zügen schon bis auf Alu runter.


----------



## 26TriXXer (28. Februar 2014)

MightyMike schrieb:


> Die Lackqualität der neuen 2014er Modelle ist unter alle Sau. Nach 2 Ausfahrten ist stellenweise der Lack komplett runter. An der Wippe ist der Lack von den Zügen schon bis auf Alu runter.


Ja - nicht nur bei den 2014ern - ich wusste es zum Glück und habe es gut abgeklebt und die Leitungen anders geführt


----------



## bender83 (3. März 2014)

Möchte für mein Aurum LE 2013 mit CCDB Buchsen von Huber bestellen. Ich bin gerade nicht zu Hause und habe auch keine Möglichkeit das Ganze auf einen Zentelsmillimeter auszumessen. Weiss jemand die Angaben gerade auswendig? Bei Huber müssen folgende Angaben gemacht werden:
Lagerdurchmesser: 14.7 mm (gemäss CC FAQ)
Einbaubreite oben: 40 mm (40.2 mm)
Einbaubreite unten: 22.1 mm (22.2 mm)
Bolzendurchmesser: 8 mm oben und unten
Den Lagerdurchmesser habe ich bei CaneCreek im FAQ gefunden. Genaueres auf das Norco konnte ich nicht finden. Die restlichen Angaben sind aus diesen Thread. Könnt ihr mir die Angaben bestätigen? Vielen Dank.

/Edit: Die grünen Masse fand ich bei Indian Summer.

/Edit2: Welche bestellt ihr, dir 3-teilige, oder? Beim Original sind ja noch Spacer und ein Gummi-Ring (Seite 9 im Manual) dabei. Werden die dann nicht mehr benötigt?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## san_andreas (3. März 2014)

Frag direkt beim Huber an, der hat die meisten Daten mittlerweile selber. Ob zwei- oder dreiteilig ergibt sich je nach Buchsenbreite.


----------



## Stunt-beck (7. März 2014)

MightyMike schrieb:


> Die Lackqualität der neuen 2014er Modelle ist unter alle Sau. Nach 2 Ausfahrten ist stellenweise der Lack komplett runter. An der Wippe ist der Lack von den Zügen schon bis auf Alu runter.


Das war schon immer so, und nicht nur beim Aurum. Ich habe hier mehrere verschiedene Norco´s stehen. Da ist es überall so. Aber wenn du dir den Test hier durchliest, da steh am Ende was du mit den Zügen machen sollst.


http://www.mtb-news.de/news/2012/07...disches-sparmodell-auf-gold-kurs-fahrbericht/

Grüße Micha


----------



## Stunt-beck (7. März 2014)

bender83 schrieb:


> Möchte für mein Aurum LE 2013 mit CCDB Buchsen von Huber bestellen. Ich bin gerade nicht zu Hause und habe auch keine Möglichkeit das Ganze auf einen Zentelsmillimeter auszumessen. Weiss jemand die Angaben gerade auswendig? Bei Huber müssen folgende Angaben gemacht werden:
> Lagerdurchmesser: 14.7 mm (gemäss CC FAQ)
> Einbaubreite oben: 40 mm (40.2 mm)
> Einbaubreite unten: 22.1 mm (22.2 mm)
> ...


Ich habe vom Huber die Dreiteiligen bekommen für meinen Bos. Ich denke beim Cc wird das jetzt auch so werden.

Grüße Micha


----------



## 26TriXXer (7. März 2014)

Stunt-beck schrieb:


> Das war schon immer so, und nicht nur beim Aurum. Ich habe hier mehrere verschiedene Norco´s stehen. Da ist es überall so. Aber wenn du dir den Test hier durchliest, da steh am Ende was du mit den Zügen machen sollst.
> 
> 
> http://www.mtb-news.de/news/2012/07...disches-sparmodell-auf-gold-kurs-fahrbericht/
> ...


Grüß euch,


Hab die Kabel anders geführt - habe ein Foto angehängt... Ist nur eine Notlösung, wenn wer die ultimate Lösung hat bitte ich um ein Foto.




Hier der Text aus dem Artikel - ergibt für mich leider keinen Sinn - ich verstehe es nicht 

Zieht einfach einen Kabelbinder durch die an der Wippe dafür vorgesehenen Bohrungen und stülpt über beide Enden des Kabelbinders eine Rändelmutter [z.B. von einem Autoventil]. Nun legt ihr das Kabel auf die Rändelmutter zwischen die beiden Kabelbinderenden und schließt den Kabelbinder. Zieht den Kabelbinder zu einer Lasche, sodass das Kabel gut geführt ist, aber noch genug Spiel hat um reibungsfrei zu gleiten.


----------



## Akrapovic (7. März 2014)

text ist nicht wirklich schlüssig  
hat jemand die optimale zugführung? wenn ja, bitte foto zeigen!


----------



## bikebuster90 (7. März 2014)

so habe ich es bei mir gemacht, bisher keine scheuerstellen zu erkennen, der kleine kabelbinder hält die leitungen fest & können so nicht verrutschen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## bikebuster90 (7. März 2014)

man sollte halt einen bogen (markiert durch weißen pfeil) legen, um die längenveränderung beim einfedern zu kompensieren


----------



## moRReSSey (10. März 2014)

ich habe meine Leitungen mit den Hydroguides von BBB kurz vor der Schweißnaht von Oberrohr und Sattelrohr befestigt und dann dort, wo sie die Sitzstreben vom Hinterbau berühren könnten noch Tube Tops von Jagwire an die Leitungen gepappt.

Kann man hier vielleicht ein wenig erkennen


----------



## bender83 (13. März 2014)

Ich habe meine Züge verlegt wie von Norco vorgesehen. Darunter jedoch Lackschutzfolie. Bei der Wippe habe ich vom Händler so eine spezielle Gummifolie bekommen, da sich die Züge da ja bewegen. Ist zwar nicht extrem schön, aber dafür ist der Lack geschützt. Habe es schmal zugeschnitten, dann fällt's nicht so sehr auf.


----------



## Nachaz (14. März 2014)

Mein Tip: Sigma-Kabelbinder mit zusätzlicher Kabelführung. Sieht man hier:
http://www.cycle-basar.de/Beleuchtu...rt/Sigma-Kabelbinder-Helmhalter-Powerled.html


----------



## Nouse2112 (26. März 2014)

Servus,
hab seit kurzen nen Aurum!  
Hab heute die Feder am Dämpfer gewechselt nach dem ich alles zusammen gebaut hatte ist mir aufgefallen das unterm Rad 2 O-Ringe lagen weis einer wo die beim Dämpfer hin kommen? Ist nen Fox Dämpfer im Aurum 1 von 2013?
mfg stefan


----------



## Spielzeug (26. März 2014)

Könnten die Dichtungen sein von den Dämpferbuchsen. Fox verbaut diese ganz gerne mal.

Diese hier:


----------



## Nouse2112 (26. März 2014)

Jo waren sie auch hatte noch einmal alles auseinander genommen.


----------



## FlorianDue (29. März 2014)

Hab eine Frage bezüglich Bremse:
Würde gerne hinten eine 203 er Scheibe fahren.
Hab es mal ungefähr zusammengebaut, und es sieht so aus:




Die längsten Avid Schrauben sind aber trotzdem ein wenig kurz. Was fahrt Ihr für Bremssscheiben mit welchen Adaptern hinten`?


----------



## FlorianDue (29. März 2014)

Hier noch Bild vom Tretlager:






Ist der Abstand zwischen Kurbel und Tretlager (siehe roter Pfeil) so richtig?
Kommt mir ein wenig weit vor.
Kurbel ist eine X0, Innenlager normales 83 mm GXP, ohne Spacer verbaut.


----------



## moRReSSey (30. März 2014)

@CRxflo  Fahre ne 180er mit nem 180 PM auf PM Adapter

Leider werden mir deine Bilder nicht angezeigt, geht das den anderen auch so?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Nachaz (30. März 2014)

Ja, geht mir genau so. Wenn jemand von Avid und zu langen Schrauben spricht, würde ich vermuten dass U-Scheiben fehlen. Bei Avids gehört jeweils ein paar unter den Bremssattel und ein paar oben drauf. Sieht man z.B. hier:


----------



## FlorianDue (30. März 2014)

jetzt sollte das Bild gehen, hoffe ich.
Ist eine 203 mm Bremsscheibe. Schrauben sind zu kurz.


----------



## FlorianDue (30. März 2014)

hier noch das Foto der Kurbel


----------



## _arGh_ (30. März 2014)

das sieht ja mal beides nicht allzu gut aus..
sind das spacer marke ghetto unter dem sattel?
und wie hast du die kurbel angezogen/montiert?


----------



## Hoschiii (31. März 2014)

Es ist mit Sicherheit schonmal gepostet worden aber ich bin ehrlich, ich habe kleine Lust alle 41 Seiten zu lesen.

Kann bitte jemand alle Lagerbezeichnungen und die jeweilige Anzahl posten? Damit wäre mir sehr geholfen. Danke.


----------



## moRReSSey (1. April 2014)

@Hoschiii http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/t/norco-ersatzteile-kataloge.401570/page-3#post-9975345


----------



## Hoschiii (1. April 2014)

Danke @moRReSSey !


----------



## Gunnar98 (2. April 2014)

Hi Leute,
habe ein 2013er Aurum in Größe Large. Normalerweise mit einem 50mm Vorbau unterwegs. Bin heute mal zu testzwecken einen 55mm Vorbau gefahren. Erkenntnis daraus:
1.Mehr Platz für meinen Oberkörper bzw. gestrecktere Haltung -> fühlt sich eindeutig sicherer an.
2.Weiter über dem Vorderrad zu stehen -> ganz komisches Gefühl. Die Front fühlt sich viel "schwerer" als vorher an. Hab das Gefühl zu viel Druck aufs Vorderrad zu bringen. (Körpergröße 1,94m)

Denke mir nun es würde sich besser anfühlen, wenn der Vorbau bei 50mm bleiben würde, allerdings der Rahmen etwas länger wäre. Nun zu meiner Frage .. ist jemand schonmal 2013er gegen 2014er Modell des Aurums gefahren? Macht sich der unterschied stark bemerkbar?


----------



## _arGh_ (2. April 2014)

ja sicher ist bei deiner körpergrösse mehr reach nicht verkehrt..


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## BastianD (7. April 2014)

Hey, 
ich wollte mal nachfragen ob jemand weiß warum Norco den Ausgleichsbehälter vom Dämpfer nach unten hin einbaut. Hat das einen bestimmten Sinn? Oder kann man bedenkenlos den Dämpfer mit Ausgleichsbehälter nach ober einbauen?


----------



## _arGh_ (7. April 2014)

ungefederte masse und so..
lass den mal so "verkehrt" richtig rum.


----------



## Nukem49 (8. April 2014)

_arGh_ schrieb:


> ungefederte masse und so..



Kannst du das mal näher erläutern?


----------



## _arGh_ (8. April 2014)

du musst dir nur überlegen, was am dämpfer bewegt wird, wenn der hinterbau einfedert.


----------



## BastianD (9. April 2014)

Ok macht Sinn. Danke.


----------



## 26TriXXer (9. April 2014)

_arGh_ schrieb:


> du musst dir nur überlegen, was am dämpfer bewegt wird, wenn der hinterbau einfedert.


In der Theorie schon - in der Praxis meiner Meinung nach irrelevant. Allein dadurch, dass der Piggy sowieso richtung Schwerkraft bewegt werden würde


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## enforce (11. April 2014)

ungefederte Masse ist erstmal am Laufrad und den anschließenden Komponeten zu suchen. D.h. hier kann man noch das Gabelcasting, Bremszangen, Schaltwerk Ketten- und Sattelstreben und Teile der bewegte Teil des Dämpfers  nennen. Je weiter sich die Komponenten vom Drehpunkt  aus weg befinden bzw. je schwerer diese sind, je höher ist das Moment. Jetz kannst du mal ganz kurz Abschätzen welchen Einflöuss der Piggy gegenüber einer Änderung am Laufrad hat und ob diese wahrgenommen werden kann.


----------



## MightyMike (12. April 2014)

Hallo Dudes, hat jemand von euch ein Vivid Air im Aurum?


----------



## 26TriXXer (13. April 2014)

Hat jemand einen Link zum Norco, welches gestern in PMB eingesetzt wurde?


----------



## MightyMike (15. April 2014)

26TriXXer schrieb:


> Hat jemand einen Link zum Norco, welches gestern in PMB eingesetzt wurde?


 Das in PMB war angeblich ein Carbon Proto, ich suche mir auch schon den Ast ab


----------



## FlorianDue (15. April 2014)

Kann jemand mal ein Bild von der Verlegung des Schaltzuges posten?
Bei mir ist nach einem Tag im Bereich nähe Steuerkopfes die Schutzfolie durchgescheuert, der Lack darunter komplett weg, sowie eine Mini Kerbe sogar im Rahmen. Echt heftig, sowas habe ich noch nie gesehen.
Gruß,
Florian


----------



## _arGh_ (15. April 2014)




----------



## MightyMike (15. April 2014)

ich muss doch noch mehr Scheine zur Seite legen.. Capra + das neue Norco


----------



## 26TriXXer (15. April 2014)

Danke lieber Gott dass es hässlich wurde


----------



## FlorianDue (16. April 2014)

Wird der Schaltzug den aus Fahrersicht links oder rechts am Steuerrohr vorbei gelegt?

Danke und Gruß,
Florian


----------



## 26TriXXer (16. April 2014)

CRxflo schrieb:


> Wird der Schaltzug den aus Fahrersicht links oder rechts am Steuerrohr vorbei gelegt?
> 
> Danke und Gruß,
> Florian


Kommt auf die Länge der Kabel an... Ich habe ihn aus Fahrersicht rechts... Aber am besten genau gleich lang wie das Bremskabel und dann beide Links verlegen... Ist cleaner


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## FlorianDue (16. April 2014)

26TriXXer schrieb:


> Kommt auf die Länge der Kabel an... Ich habe ihn aus Fahrersicht rechts... Aber am besten genau gleich lang wie das Bremskabel und dann beide Links verlegen... Ist cleaner


 
Aber dann muss ich ja von der Kabelhalterung rechts nach ganz links rüber, oder?
Das Problem ist halt, dass ich nach einem Tag rechts so starke Scheuerspuren habe, dass der Lack weg ist, und die Folie darüber natürlich durch. Etwas ärgerlich. Sonst aber das beste Rad, was ich bisjetzt gefahren bin


----------



## 26TriXXer (16. April 2014)

Kann ich bestätigen...

Von rechts nach links ist möglich - aber die stellen musst du so oder so abkleben, wird dir nicht erspart bleiben 

Gruß


----------



## FlorianDue (16. April 2014)

Abkleben ist kein Problem, allerdings hatte ich rechts abgeklebt, und nach einem Bikepark tag, war die Folie durch, der Lack weg und eine Mini Kerbe im Rahmen.


----------



## 26TriXXer (16. April 2014)

Wenn du willst kann ich heute abend ein Foto von meinem machen

EDIT: so habe ich es verlegt - es würde an 2 Stellen scheuern, da habe ich es abgeklebt.
Einfach darauf achten, dass das Kabel nicht zuuu sehr gegen den Rahmen drückt, also einen großen Bogen verlegen.


----------



## FlorianDue (16. April 2014)

Genau an der Stelle wo der Zug auf Dein Unterrohr trifft, ist meine Problemstelle.
Ich werde heute abend mal ein wenig experimentieren.

Gruß,
Florian


----------



## 26TriXXer (16. April 2014)

Oh... Ja da habe ich eine extra Folie - einfach eine dickere/haltbare Folie organisieren..

Ansonsten eben auf die gleiche Länge wie das Bremskabel bringen und links vorbei leiten... Wird aber denke ich auch schleifen


----------



## FlorianDue (17. April 2014)




----------



## FlorianDue (18. April 2014)

Hat jemand einen Double Barrel Air im Aurum und kann mal ein Bild vom  Rad zeigen? und was zur Performance sagen?


----------



## FlorianDue (25. April 2014)

keener Erfahrung mit dem Double Barrel Air?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## MightyMike (25. April 2014)

Ich grade nur mit dem Vivid Air


----------



## FlorianDue (26. April 2014)

Die Optik eines Coil Dämpfers gefällt mir irgendwie besser.
Aber interessant ware halt, ob der Double Barrel Air genau so geht wie sein Coil Bruder.


----------



## trialbock (26. April 2014)

hey leute geile bikes.
irgentwas an dem gerücht dran das bei der dämpfer aufnahme ne schwachstelle ist und dort gern was kaputt geht ??


----------



## MightyMike (27. April 2014)

trialbock schrieb:


> hey leute geile bikes.
> irgentwas an dem gerücht dran das bei der dämpfer aufnahme ne schwachstelle ist und dort gern was kaputt geht ??


Hallo, war wohl bei den ersten Modellen so, das auf der untenren Dämpferaufnahme ne Schwachstelle war. Norco hat dann aber alle solche Rahmen getauscht. Die 2014er sind jetzt in dem Bereich anders geschweisst.


----------



## BastianD (27. April 2014)

Hat jemand erfahrung mit Rahmen lackieren oder Pulverbeschichten lassen? Oder kennt ihr jemand der es bei seinem Aurum machen lassen hat? 

Und weiß jemand das besser wäre Pulvern oder Lakieren??? Wäre nett wen man auch dazu schreibt warum was besser ist.

Danke.


----------



## bender83 (28. April 2014)

Hat jemand an seinem 2012er oder 2013er Aurum das 2014er Schaltauge montiert? Ist nun mehr Platz? Bisher war es bei meinem Zee so, dass ich die Abstandsschraube voll reindrehen musste, damit ich zumindest ca. 1 mm Abstand zum Rahmen hatte. Ist das mit dem neuen viel besser? Hat evtl. jemand ein Foto?
Falls sich das deutlich gebessert hat, dann werde ich mir eines bestellen.

/Edit: Wenn ich die zwei letzten geposteten Bilder (6.2 und LE) vergleiche, hat sich da deutlich etwas getan... so gut das an den Bildern zu erkennen ist. Passt das Schaltauge überhaupt an 2013er LE?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## moRReSSey (28. April 2014)

würde mich auch sehr interessieren. war neulich schon drauf und dran ein '14er schaltauge zu kaufen...


----------



## 26TriXXer (28. April 2014)

Hat wer ein Foto von dem alten und neuen Schaltauge? Ich glaube stark ich habe das alte Auge - das neue Zee passt jedoch trotzdem problemlos, wenn man es richtig einstellt

Edit:
Eventuell erkennt es jemand welches ich habe?


----------



## moRReSSey (28. April 2014)

Das ist das alte Schaltauge in deinem Bike.

Die neuen sehen so aus:


----------



## 26TriXXer (28. April 2014)

moRReSSey schrieb:


> Das ist das alte Schaltauge in deinem Bike.
> 
> Die neuen sehen so aus:


Top danke - funktioniert aber trotzdem und ich könnt das schaltwerk noch viel weiter weg einstellen... Komisch


----------



## bender83 (29. April 2014)

Danke! 
Beim Schaltauge und beim Schaltwerk ist ja eine Kerbe/Begrenzung, wo das Schaltwerk bündig sein muss. Wenn ich das Schaltwerk (Zee) genau so montiere wie vorgesehen, muss die Abstandsschraube ganz rein, damit noch ca. 1 mm Platz zwischen Rahmen und Schaltwerk ist auf dem kleinsten Ritzel. Habe das Problem auch bei vielen Testbikes beobachten können, da ist beim Rahmen überall der Lack ab. Wenn der Abstand durch das Schaltauge grösser wird, könnte ich das Schaltwerk deutlich besser einstellen.


----------



## moRReSSey (29. April 2014)

dann wäre die schaltperformance auch deutlich besser...es is immer eine gratwanderung bei mir das schaltwerk so einzustellen, dass alle gänge richtig reingehen


----------



## enforce (29. April 2014)

wo gibt es denn online schon das neue Schaltauge?
cheers


----------



## sandro100 (30. April 2014)

Zum Thema Bremsleitung und Schaltzug nochmal...
Beide Links am Steuerrohr vorbei, vorher mit einer guten Folie abkleben und mit einem Schnürsenkel fixiert. ( im Bild Türkis )
So bleiben sie immer in Position... Und man kann die Leitungen schön kurz fahren... 

MG_0855[1].JPG


----------



## 26TriXXer (30. April 2014)

Omg - bestes Aurum!!
Nur Lenker, Vorbau, Stütze und Sattel anders, dann ist es perfekt!!!


----------



## BastianD (30. April 2014)

Hey, 
ich muss da mal ne ganz blöde frage stellen. Fahre noch nicht sehr lange. 
Auf den Federn stehn ja immer zwei zahlen z.B 450x3.25 
Die erste Zahl ist klar wofür die steht. Aber könnte mir mal jemand sagen wofür die zweite (3.25) steht? 
Ich brauch nämlich eine härtere Feder also ne 500ter muss ich dann auch ne 500x3.25 nehmen oder geht auch eine 500x2.80 oder ähnliches. 
Auch wenn es hier nicht so ganz hingehört sry. 

Danke für euer Antwort


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## sandro100 (30. April 2014)

Die zweite Zahl gibt die Länge der Feder an... Also in deinem Fall brauchst du eine 500-3.25...


----------



## 26TriXXer (30. April 2014)

sandro100 schrieb:


> Die zweite Zahl gibt die Länge der Feder an... Also in deinem Fall brauchst du eine 500-3.25...


Korrigiert mich, aber die zweite Zahl gibt doch den Hub und nicht die Länge der Feder an, oder irre ich mich gewaltig?

Trotzallem brauchst du eine 3.25er Feder, ändert nichts 
Schau noch dass du eine Feder vom richtigen Hersteller bekommst oder zumindest eine mit passendem Innen- sowie Außendurchmesser
Gruß
Patrick


----------



## sandro100 (30. April 2014)

Sorry...war ein wenig falsch... Hub ist natürlich korrekt...


----------



## _arGh_ (3. Mai 2014)

BastianD schrieb:


> Hey,
> ich muss da mal ne ganz blöde frage stellen. Fahre noch nicht sehr lange.
> Auf den Federn stehn ja immer zwei zahlen z.B 450x3.25
> Die erste Zahl ist klar wofür die steht. Aber könnte mir mal jemand sagen wofür die zweite (3.25) steht?
> ...


afaik gibt nur fox die 0.25 zusatzhub an: bei anderen herstellern ist das dann eine 3.0.


----------



## fishbone121 (3. Mai 2014)

Moinmoin, 

Weiß jemand von euch die genauen Farbbezeichnung vom LE 2013? Also das grün-blaue? Würd mir gern n Lackstift holen... 

Und gibts Erfahrungsberichte zum Bos Void im Aurum? Oder kann mir jemand was dazu sagen, wie das zusammen harmoniert? 
Danke euch


----------



## Nachaz (3. Mai 2014)

Wenn Du das mit der Farbbezeichnung herausfindest... würde mich auch interessieren. Wäre cool, wenn Du das hier posten könntest, der grüne Lack der beim Rahmen dabei war ist jedenfalls deutlich zu dunkel.


----------



## FlorianDue (4. Mai 2014)

fertig für 2014


----------



## _arGh_ (10. Mai 2014)

vielleicht ja für jemanden interessant: http://bikemarkt.mtb-news.de/article/383540-norco-tausch-norco-aurum-le-2013-m-tausch-gegen-l


----------



## 26TriXXer (10. Mai 2014)

_arGh_ schrieb:


> vielleicht ja für jemanden interessant: http://bikemarkt.mtb-news.de/article/383540-norco-tausch-norco-aurum-le-2013-m-tausch-gegen-l


Link tot


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## _arGh_ (10. Mai 2014)

jetzt sollts gehen..


----------



## FlorianDue (12. Mai 2014)

Wo bekomme ich denn das neue Schaltauge fürs Aurum her?


----------



## Akrapovic (12. Mai 2014)

bei deinem nächsten norco dealer.
ich hab meins über die http://www.bike-area-cologne.com/ bestellt.


----------



## esmirald_h (14. Mai 2014)

ich habe bei mir dieses verbaut http://www.bike-discount.de/de/kauf...y_country=48&gclid=CJDohJTxqr4CFZShtAod4lsA7A


----------



## 26TriXXer (14. Mai 2014)

Funktioniert das ganz normal ohne zicken?
Gruß


----------



## Akrapovic (14. Mai 2014)

wird glaub ich nicht den gleichen effekt haben wie die überarbeiteten schaltaugen von norco


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## 26TriXXer (14. Mai 2014)

Akrapovic schrieb:


> wird glaub ich nicht den gleichen effekt haben wie die überarbeiteten schaltaugen von norco


Welchen Effekt haben denn die originalen neuen Schaltaugen? Sind ja nur länger, damit alle Schaltwerke passen, oder habe ich was überlesen?
Gruß


----------



## Akrapovic (14. Mai 2014)

die neuen sind speziell für shimano schaltaugen. 
das neue schaltauge ersetzt die halteachse und ist direkt mit dem schaltwerk verbunden und soll mehr haltbarkeit bringen.
ich mach demnächst ein vergleichsbild von dem alten und dem neuen schaltauge mit shimano schaltwerk


----------



## 26TriXXer (14. Mai 2014)

Ah ok - wusste ich nicht. Danke... Stimmt es wirklich, dass garnicht wirklich die Schraube bricht bei einem Einschlag?


----------



## Akrapovic (14. Mai 2014)

ich versteh jetzt die frage nicht so ganz


----------



## _arGh_ (14. Mai 2014)

meine info von norco damals war: mit aluschaltauge genau das.
deswegen gabs von norco dann eins aus stahl..


----------



## 26TriXXer (14. Mai 2014)

Akrapovic schrieb:


> ich versteh jetzt die frage nicht so ganz


Die Schraube, welche das Schaltauge hält, bricht angeblich bei einem einschlag als erstes - daher ja auch die Ersatzschraube im Rahmen.
Habe nun jedoch gehört, dass dies garnicht der Fall ist und anstelle der Schraube das Auge oder das Schaltwerk bricht...
Vielen haben sich angeblich nun einen Schlitz in die Schraube gesägt als Sollbruchstelle.
Wollte ich nur bestätigt haben, das es morgen Vormittag auf ein Rennen geht und ich kein ersatzschaltauge parat habe.


----------



## Akrapovic (14. Mai 2014)

davon habe ich noch nicht gehört.
außerdem ist das schaltauge so klein und verhältnismäßig massiv, da bricht glaub ich nichts.
und wenn, die sachen sind ja alle x12 standard, also relativ einfach zu besorgen.

viel glück in maribor


----------



## 26TriXXer (14. Mai 2014)

Akrapovic schrieb:


> viel glück in maribor


Dankeschön - werde ich brauchen!


----------



## esmirald_h (16. Mai 2014)

26TriXXer schrieb:


> Ah ok - wusste ich nicht. Danke... Stimmt es wirklich, dass garnicht wirklich die Schraube bricht bei einem Einschlag?



Bei meinem Sturz hat sich das Schaltwerk zerstört und das Stahl Schaltauge war verbogen ? :-( 
 Die Schraube hat nichts abbekommen. Das Syntace Schaltauge funktioniert ohne probleme.


----------



## bender83 (20. Mai 2014)

Akrapovic schrieb:


> die neuen sind speziell für shimano schaltaugen.
> das neue schaltauge ersetzt die halteachse und ist direkt mit dem schaltwerk verbunden und soll mehr haltbarkeit bringen.
> ich mach demnächst ein vergleichsbild von dem alten und dem neuen schaltauge mit shimano schaltwerk


Hallo.
Konntest du schon ein Vergleichsbild machen?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Akrapovic (20. Mai 2014)

erst am we, sorry


----------



## bender83 (21. Mai 2014)

Kein Problem, danke!


----------



## hampelmensch (27. Mai 2014)

Hallo, jemand eine Idee wo es noch Aurums gibt? Scheinen ja alle ausverkauft zu sein. Bräuchte S oder M und 6.2 oder 6.1 ...


----------



## enforce (27. Mai 2014)

Bikepark Albstadt - http://www.bikepark-shop.de/produkte.html
oder direkt Hoilger eine E-Mail schreiben, was gerade noch verfügbar ist.
Letztes WE standen auf jedenfall noch einige rum bzw. waren Rahmen als Kit verfügbar.


----------



## Akrapovic (27. Mai 2014)

http://www.bike-area-cologne.com/
der peter hat noch mehrere aurums auf lager, einfach mal anrufen


----------



## hampelmensch (27. Mai 2014)

[email protected]


----------



## 26TriXXer (27. Mai 2014)

An die Experten - wäre die Sattelstütze in der rangehaltenen Höhe zu kurz? Würde sie gerne tauschen - habe aber Angst dass sie zu kurz ist.

Gruß


----------



## enforce (27. Mai 2014)

zu kurz!


----------



## bender83 (28. Mai 2014)

In der Regel sagt man, dass die Sattelstütze 10 cm im Rahmen sein muss. Zumindest wurde mir dies schon oft so gesagt, jedoch für mein altes AM und mein aktuelles Enduro (wobei ich da nun eine Reverb habe) Bei ungekürzten Sattelstützen hat es meist auch eine Markierung. Von den Bildern her sieht es eher knapp aus...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## 26TriXXer (28. Mai 2014)

Danke für die flotten Antworten - dann lasse ich es sein. Hatte ich befürchtet

Gruß
Patrick


----------



## defragga (1. Juni 2014)

Hi,
habe vorgestern an meinem 2012er Aurum an der Scheißnaht beim Tretlager auch einen Riss entdeckt. Weiß jemand zufällig ob da immer noch Garantie drauf is und ob ich mich eher an das Geschäft bei dem ich es gekauft hab (Internetversänder) oder direkt an den Landesvertrieb wenden sollte?


----------



## Nachaz (2. Juni 2014)

26TriXXer schrieb:


> Ah ok - wusste ich nicht. Danke... Stimmt es wirklich, dass garnicht wirklich die Schraube bricht bei einem Einschlag?


Also bei mir hat es in Braunlage die Aufnahme des Shadow-Auslegers vom Schaltwerk verbogen, die Schraube hat gehalten. Schaltwerk konnte ich zum Glück im Schraubstock wieder geradebiegen... abe schön ist's nich.


----------



## Gunnar98 (3. Juni 2014)

Jemand Erfahrungen mit einem Lagerwechsel? Geht mir insbesondere um die Lager hinten an der Sitzstrebe (also an der Achse hinten). Irgendwie ist das alles nicht plan, weshalb sich das nicht gerade auspressen lässt.


----------



## saintvsdiabolus (3. Juni 2014)

Gunnar98 schrieb:


> Jemand Erfahrungen mit einem Lagerwechsel? Geht mir insbesondere um die Lager hinten an der Sitzstrebe (also an der Achse hinten). Irgendwie ist das alles nicht plan, weshalb sich das nicht gerade auspressen lässt.



Was meinst du mit "nicht plan"? Bei mir gingen grade die Lager super raus und wieder rein! Da haben sich andere mehr gewehrt...


----------



## moRReSSey (3. Juni 2014)

wo wir schon dabei sind...benutzt jemand spezialwerkzeug zum ein- & auspressen oder old-fashioned mit hammer und nem schlagbolzen?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Gunnar98 (3. Juni 2014)

Also ich benutze eine Gewindestange und tausend verschiedene Unterlegscheiben. Und genau da lag auch mein Problem. Dadurch das die Fläche, auf der die Unterlegscheiben aufliegen, schief zum Lager stehen war es nicht möglich, die Lager gerade aus dem Sitz zu ziehen. Auch lagen die Scheiben nicht großflächig auf, weshalb die Kraft nicht ordentlich verteilt werden konnte.


----------



## 26TriXXer (9. Juni 2014)

Hat jemand eine Carbon Stütze in seinem Aurum? Meine Bedenken sind ja, dass es Probleme geben könnte, weil die Stütze beim Aurum ja nicht rundum geklemmt wird, sondern durch diese Spreizklemme.
Hat jemand Erfahrungen oder eine Ahnung?

Gruß
Patrick


----------



## enforce (9. Juni 2014)

die Stütze wird trotzdem über den gesamten Umfing geklemmt. Somit ergeben sich hier keine Einschränkungen bzgl. Carbonstütze


----------



## Akrapovic (10. Juni 2014)

mal das normale schaltauge (rechts) im vergleich zum neuen schaltauge welches nur für shimano gedacht ist ( links)
bei m neuen schaltauge bleibt der standart bolzen weg und wird direkt am schaltwerk montiert


----------



## Nachaz (10. Juni 2014)

enforce schrieb:


> die Stütze wird trotzdem über den gesamten Umfing geklemmt. Somit ergeben sich hier keine Einschränkungen bzgl. Carbonstütze


Ähm, Nein?!?

Ich hätte dennoch keine Bedenken (bis zum Beweis des Gegenteils), alledings steht bei mir 'ne Masterpiece auf der Tuning-Liste, da sich alles andere vom Preis/Gewichtsverhältnis nicht lohnt, es sei denn man will € 200+ für Schmolke, Schwarzes Stück o.ä. ausgeben.


----------



## 26TriXXer (10. Juni 2014)

Nachaz schrieb:


> Ähm, Nein?!?
> 
> Ich hätte dennoch keine Bedenken (bis zum Beweis des Gegenteils), alledings steht bei mir 'ne Masterpiece auf der Tuning-Liste, da sich alles andere vom Preis/Gewichtsverhältnis nicht lohnt, es sei denn man will € 200+ für Schmolke, Schwarzes Stück o.ä. ausgeben.


Dachte ich es mir doch 
Carbonstütze wäre bei mir eigentlich das letzte Teil, welches ich pimpen würde - ein Freund würde mir jedoch eine Carbonstütze zustecken, welche er über hat


----------



## Nachaz (10. Juni 2014)

26TriXXer schrieb:


> Dachte ich es mir doch
> Carbonstütze wäre bei mir eigentlich das letzte Teil, welches ich pimpen würde - ein Freund würde mir jedoch eine Carbonstütze zustecken, welche er über hat


Ich würde erstmal Montagepaste draufschmieren und mit dem Dremo in 0,5nm-Schritten zuziehen. Zwischen durch immer mal wieder rausziehen und kontrollieren wie die Stütze aussieht. Gibt leider ziemliche Qualitätsunterschiede im Harz/Lack bei Carbon. Wenn Du meinst, dass die Stütze fest genug sitzt aufhören, wenn sich Klemmspuren im Harz/Lack zeigen auch.

Zum Glück muss man die Sattelstütze in meinen Breitengraden nicht mehr so fest anziehen, seit die in Winterberg den Lift erneuert haben 

Wie das bei Euch aussieht musst Du selber einschätzen...


----------



## bikebuster90 (10. Juni 2014)

so leider schlechte nachrichten, mein norco aurum le 2013 rahmen ist gerissen, auf garantie einschicken & dann mal sehen, ist ja nichtmal 1 jahr alt


----------



## 26TriXXer (10. Juni 2014)

Wie lange/oft und wie hart bist du es denn gefahren? Scheint auch eindeutig ein Riss zu sein

Tante Edit lässt noch fragen, um welche Rahmengröße es sich handelt?

Gruß


----------



## bikebuster90 (10. Juni 2014)

seit ich den rahmen habe, wurde es 2 wochen in PDS, 4x beerfelden, 4x winterberg & 1x lac blanc bewegt
naja was versteht man unter hart? hauptsächlich dh-lastige strecken, dem einsatzzweck entsprechend halt, keine whips oder sonstiges getrickse gemacht


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## 26TriXXer (10. Juni 2014)

liteville901 schrieb:


> seit ich den rahmen habe, wurde es 2 wochen in PDS, 4x beerfelden, 4x winterberg & 1x lac blanc bewegt
> naja was versteht man unter hart? hauptsächlich dh-lastige strecken, dem einsatzzweck entsprechend halt, keine whips oder sonstiges getrickse gemacht


Ah ok - war nur interessiert daran, wie oft es benutzt wurde... Meins kommt recht häufig zum Einsatz und ich habe schon einen Glory Rahmen am Gewissen - bin bei so etwas vorsichtig geworden.

Danke
Gruß


----------



## bikebuster90 (10. Juni 2014)

ist ja nicht der erste rahmen bei mir, ist jetzt der 5. gerissene rahmen
aber welcher rahmen hält denn etwas mehr aus?


----------



## 26TriXXer (10. Juni 2014)

liteville901 schrieb:


> ist ja nicht der erste rahmen bei mir, ist jetzt der 5. gerissene rahmen
> aber welcher rahmen hält denn etwas mehr aus?


Aber der erste Aurum, oder?

Bitte sag ja


----------



## bikebuster90 (10. Juni 2014)

ja ist der erste aurum rahmen, aber trek, liteville, commencal & norco habe ich schon durch


----------



## Akrapovic (10. Juni 2014)

bin ich mal gespannt ob ich das auch schaffe


----------



## bender83 (11. Juni 2014)

@Akrapovic: Danke für das Bild vom neuen Schaltauge. Hast du dieses montiert?

Das ist aber kacke mit dem Riss. Wann hast du deinen Rahmen genau gekauft? Ich habe meinen erst im Oktober gekauft und bisher ist alles i.O. Muss die Geo mal vermessen, da einige meinten, die letzten könnten bereits neue 2014er Rahmen gewesen sein.
Wie läuft das eigentlich mit der Garantie? Den grün-blauen Rahmen gibt es nicht mehr. Bekommt man dann einfach den aktuellen? Ein Kumpel hatte das gleiche Problem mit einer anderen Marke. Der Rahmen mit der alten Lackierung konnte so nicht mehr geliefert werden, also bekam er einfach das aktuelle Modell. Ihm was es zum Glück egal, da ihm dieser sogar besser gefiel. Aber muss man dies so akzeptieren? Immerhin habe ich den Rahmen auch wegen der Optik ausgesucht.


----------



## 26TriXXer (11. Juni 2014)

bender83 schrieb:


> @Akrapovic: Danke für das Bild vom neuen Schaltauge. Hast du dieses montiert?
> 
> Das ist aber kacke mit dem Riss. Wann hast du deinen Rahmen genau gekauft? Ich habe meinen erst im Oktober gekauft und bisher ist alles i.O. Muss die Geo mal vermessen, da einige meinten, die letzten könnten bereits neue 2014er Rahmen gewesen sein.
> Wie läuft das eigentlich mit der Garantie? Den grün-blauen Rahmen gibt es nicht mehr. Bekommt man dann einfach den aktuellen? Ein Kumpel hatte das gleiche Problem mit einer anderen Marke. Der Rahmen mit der alten Lackierung konnte so nicht mehr geliefert werden, also bekam er einfach das aktuelle Modell. Ihm was es zum Glück egal, da ihm dieser sogar besser gefiel. Aber muss man dies so akzeptieren? Immerhin habe ich den Rahmen auch wegen der Optik ausgesucht.


Ja - war bei meinem Giant so - komplett andere lackierung. War mir aber recht 

Ich hab auch schon ein 2014er mit 2013er Lackierung - miss einfach den Radstand. Ich hab auf den mm genau den neuen Radstand.


----------



## bender83 (11. Juni 2014)

Muss ich echt mal prüfen. Wie sieht es den aus, wenn mir der neue Rahmen nicht gefällt? Ich finde das aktuelle LE nicht hässlich, aber das 2013er gefällt mir um Längen besser. Muss ich das dann hinnehmen oder kann ich sogar das Geld zurück verlangen?


----------



## 26TriXXer (11. Juni 2014)

bender83 schrieb:


> Muss ich echt mal prüfen. Wie sieht es den aus, wenn mir der neue Rahmen nicht gefällt? Ich finde das aktuelle LE nicht hässlich, aber das 2013er gefällt mir um Längen besser. Muss ich das dann hinnehmen oder kann ich sogar das Geld zurück verlangen?


Habe mich mal damit beschäftigt - müsste man leider hinnehmen.
Gesetzlich heißt es - gleichwertiger Ersatz.

Hab bei Trek mal eine komplett unpassende Hinterbaustrebe bekommen weil die passende nicht mehr lagernd war - musste ich leider auch hinnehmen.

Ps.: würde den 2013er LE auch nicht hergeben wollen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## bender83 (11. Juni 2014)

Na gut, dann hoffe ich mal das mein Rahmen "ewig" hält. Aber im Fall der Fälle würde ich auf jeden Fall dies nochmals im Detail klären, wie das hier in der Schweiz ist. Zudem währe ja ein anders farbiger Hinterbau noch hässlicher. Beim Cannondale Claymore hatte jemand hier im Forum einen Riss im Unterrohr. Da wurde der komplette Rahmen, inkl. Hinterbau ausgetauscht. So passt es wenigstens zusammen.


----------



## enforce (11. Juni 2014)

das sollte man differenziert betrachten: Wenn der Rahmen einzeln gekauft wurde und der Händler/Hersteller einen komplett neuen  Rahmen anietet, muss man das akzeptieren. Hat man aber ein komplettes Rad gekauft, wo die Anbauteile, etc. optisch an den den Rahmen angepasst sind, umschließt gleichwertiger Ersatz auch diese optischen Eigenschaften. Im Zweifelsfall müssen diese farblich abgestimmten Komponentne auch getauscht werden. Gleiches gilt für Rahmenteile.Wenn hier z.B. an einem 2013LE Rahmen ein farblich nicht passender Hinterbau angeboten wird, muss das nicht akzeptiert werden.


----------



## 26TriXXer (11. Juni 2014)

enforce schrieb:


> das sollte man differenziert betrachten: Wenn der Rahmen einzeln gekauft wurde und der Händler/Hersteller einen komplett neuen  Rahmen anietet, muss man das akzeptieren. Hat man aber ein komplettes Rad gekauft, wo die Anbauteile, etc. optisch an den den Rahmen angepasst sind, umschließt gleichwertiger Ersatz auch diese optischen Eigenschaften. Im Zweifelsfall müssen diese farblich abgestimmten Komponentne auch getauscht werden. Gleiches gilt für Rahmenteile.Wenn hier z.B. an einem 2013LE Rahmen ein farblich nicht passender Hinterbau angeboten wird, muss das nicht akzeptiert werden.


Hatte 1:1 das selbe Problem bei Trek - wobei man meinen sollte dass so eine große Firma eine gute Lagerhaltung haben sollte...
Wäre nur über den rechtlichen weg gegangen, den wollte ich mir aber ersparen...
War ein monatelanger Streit mit Trek - eine gebrauchte 2009er Strebe für einen 2010er Rahmen, gleichwertig umfasst nicht die Farbe rein rechtlich.


----------



## bender83 (11. Juni 2014)

Ich sehe das wie enforce. Für mich währe das auch kein gleichwertiger Ersatz. Beim Auto würde man sowas ja auch nicht akzeptieren. Wie auch immer, hoffen wir das dies ein Einzelfall war, aber grundsätzlich hört man sonst selten von gerissenen Aurums (abgesehen von den allerersten). Ich hoffe wir bleiben davon verschont und können noch lange mit den Bikes Spass haben!


----------



## 26TriXXer (11. Juni 2014)

bender83 schrieb:


> Ich sehe das wie enforce. Für mich währe das auch kein gleichwertiger Ersatz. Beim Auto würde man sowas ja auch nicht akzeptieren. Wie auch immer, hoffen wir das dies ein Einzelfall war, aber grundsätzlich hört man sonst selten von gerissenen Aurums (abgesehen von den allerersten). Ich hoffe wir bleiben davon verschont und können noch lange mit den Bikes Spass haben!


Verstehe ich voll und ganz - aber keiner fragt dich leider, ob du das als gleichwertigen Ersatz sieht.
Konsumentenschutz hat es auch gesagt - das Rad hat 5000€ gekostet, bringt aber nichts - offiziell ist es gleichwertiger Ersatz.
Habe monatelang gegen Windmühlen gekämpft.
Ist auch ein wenig Firmenpolitik - für mich ist Trek gestorben

Hoffe dennoch dass es bei euch klappt 

Gruß


----------



## Akrapovic (11. Juni 2014)

[/QUOTE]


bender83 schrieb:


> @Akrapovic: Danke für das Bild vom neuen Schaltauge. Hast du dieses montiert?



ich nicht, aber zwei freunde fahren diese an ihren 2014er aurums.
unterschied an schaltperformance ist schon zu spüren, aber ob sich die 30€lohnen ist ne andere frage.
vorteil ist auf jedenfall das man nicht mehr so viel umschliegung fahren muss im schaltwerk.

andere sachen
fährt von euch auch jemand den FSA #57E steuersatz? an meinem 2014er 6.3 ist der serie montiert und macht nur probleme!
aktuell läuft der ziemlich ranzig, meißt löst sich die abdeckung des 1 1/8 lagers und ist dann mit dem konus in einem stück. 
steuersatz lässt sich nicht mehr gescheit fahren und ist sehr wartungsanfällig


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Nachaz (12. Juni 2014)

Akrapovic schrieb:


> andere sachen
> fährt von euch auch jemand den FSA #57E steuersatz? an meinem 2014er 6.3 ist der serie montiert und macht nur probleme!
> aktuell läuft der ziemlich ranzig, meißt löst sich die abdeckung des 1 1/8 lagers und ist dann mit dem konus in einem stück.
> steuersatz lässt sich nicht mehr gescheit fahren und ist sehr wartungsanfällig


Nur Probleme mit dem FSA-Steuersatz am Mondraker gehabt, untere Lagerschale ist in 0,nix weggerostet, 2x auf Garantie getauscht, als der Rahmen platt war hab ich den Steuersatz mit entsorgt. FSA-Steuersätze sind seitdem f. mich tot. Nehme CaneCreek wenns "edel" sein soll, ansonsten halten interessanterweise Ritcheys auch ewig, obwohl die nix kosten, hier habe ich aber keine Erfahrung bei Tapered. Meine Acros-Erfahrungen sind auch alles andere als positiv... ist mMn eher was für Schönwetterfahrer.


----------



## bender83 (12. Juni 2014)

Cane Creek liest man viel gutes, nur würde ich die Finger vom Angleset lassen. Bin damit bisher nicht wirklich zufrieden, da das Ding sehr gerne knackst wegen der Schalen. Ich weiss nicht wie oft ich das ganze schon gesäubert und gefettet habe. Und meiner ist 0° eingestellt und die Schalen sind richtig eingepresst. Habe jeden Tipp im Forum befolgt und hat alles nichts oder nur kurzzeitig geholfen. Habe auch unterwegs mit einigen gesprochen und jeder sagt das selbe... den bringt man kaum knacksfrei hin. Die meisten haben sich damit abgefunden. Ich werde, wenn es nicht schlimmer wird, das Teil diese Saison noch fahren und dann kommt ein normaler Cane Creek rein, ohne Angleset.


----------



## Nachaz (12. Juni 2014)

Das mit dem Angleset (war beim LE dabei) ist mir auch aufgefallen, im Moment habe ich angefangen mit dem Winkel zu spielen, sollte ich aber wieder bei 0° landen wird der nächste Steuersatz bestimmt kein Angleset. Vielleicht probier' ich mal den Hope, der ist preislich noch im Rahmen, oder wenn gerade keine dringende Anschaffung ansteht den Bubi.


----------



## bender83 (12. Juni 2014)

Bubi?
Jep, war bei mir auch dabei. In den Tests wurde er immer sehr gut bewertet, obwohl bei vielen das gleiche Problem mit dem Knacksen bestand. Meist half den meisten nach einer Abfahrt das Nachziehen des Lagerspiels. Ich hatte nie Lagerspiel und das nachziehen half nur minimal. Die Montage ist auch ziemlich fumelig mit den Schalen. Langsam geht es ganz gut, so oft wie ich ihn schon ausgebaut und gefettet habe. 
Mal schauen ob ich diese Saison damit leben kann... sonst kommt schon früher etwas anderes rein.


----------



## Nachaz (12. Juni 2014)

Bubi = Tune. Aber kostet leider auch was der Spaß. CaneCreek 110 und Reset Flatstack gibt es glaube ich noch in ähnlicher Preislage, Chris King Inset ist nochmal teurer und nach guter Chris King Manier mehr als doppelt so schwer...

Und nachdem ich schon ziemlich viele "Testsieger"-Produkte in allen Kategorien durch habe, die eher enttäuschend waren, geb' ich da nix mehr drauf.


----------



## mihael (14. Juni 2014)

hallo zusammen

hat jemand mal versucht das aurum mit ner SC gabel 180mm  zu fahren?. also weniger downhill sondern mehr für bike park einsätze.

gruß


----------



## FlorianDue (14. Juni 2014)

Hat jemand Interesse an einem Lagersatz furs Aurum?
Hab aus versehen 2 Sätze bestellt.


----------



## FlorianDue (14. Juni 2014)

Doppelpost


----------



## Akrapovic (15. Juni 2014)

preis und welche marke?


----------



## Akrapovic (16. Juni 2014)

mein aurum im aktuellen stand



an änderungen ist derweil nicht gedacht, läuft


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## fishbone121 (27. Juni 2014)

Moin, nachdem mein das Gewinde meines Schaltauges zwei mal hintereinander nicht standgehalten hat und die Schraube ausgerissen ist, hab ich überlegt woran das liegen kann.. Dann ist mir aufgefallen dass sich die Schraube, die das Schaltauge am Rahmen hält, einfach durch den Rahmen schieben lässt. Das Gewinde im Rahmen greift nicht und somit hängt die ganze Last des Schlagwerks am Endzipfel der Schraube, die dann immer wieder nachgibt. So meine Theorie  ist bei euch im Rahmen auch ein Gewinde durch dass sich die Schraube schrauben lässt? Auf dem Bild seht ihr nochmal die Stelle. Muss ich jetzt ne neue hinterbaustrebe bestellen oder was  ?


----------



## esmirald_h (28. Juni 2014)

Es ist nur im Schaltauge ein Gewinde.




fishbone121 schrieb:


> Moin, nachdem mein das Gewinde meines Schaltauges zwei mal hintereinander nicht standgehalten hat und die Schraube ausgerissen ist, hab ich überlegt woran das liegen kann.. Dann ist mir aufgefallen dass sich die Schraube, die das Schaltauge am Rahmen hält,* einfach durch den Rahmen schieben lässt ist so i.O.*. Das Gewinde im Rahmen greift nicht und somit hängt die ganze Last des Schlagwerks am Endzipfel der Schraube, die dann immer wieder nachgibt. So meine Theorie  ist bei euch im Rahmen auch ein Gewinde durch dass sich die Schraube schrauben lässt? Auf dem Bild seht ihr nochmal die Stelle. Muss ich jetzt ne neue hinterbaustrebe bestellen oder was  ?


----------



## Akrapovic (28. Juni 2014)

schau mal ob dein schaltwerk richtig eingestellt ist


----------



## fishbone121 (28. Juni 2014)

esmirald_h schrieb:


> Es ist nur im Schaltauge ein Gewinde.



Wieso hat dann die Schraube, die das Schaltauge hält, im oberen Teil noch ein Gewinde und wieso sieht das so aus, als wär im Rahmen mal ein Gewinde gewesEn? 

2ter Tag heute in Leogang, neue Schraube, neues Schaltauge. -> wieder Schaltauge aus der Schraube gerissen! Mein schaltwerk schaltet alle Gänge, an welcher Einstellung könnt's denn liegen?


----------



## Akrapovic (29. Juni 2014)

das mit dem gewinde im rahmen ist quatsch, wie soll sonst das schaltauge gesichert werden ? 
die paar riefen können durchs rausdrehen der alten schraube enstanden sein, die haben nichts zu sagen
wenn nur die anschläge, also high und low
reißt die schraube ohne jegliche einwirkung oder wärend einer abfahrt?


----------



## fishbone121 (29. Juni 2014)

Akrapovic schrieb:


> das mit dem gewinde im rahmen ist quatsch, wie soll sonst das schaltauge gesichert werden ?
> die paar riefen können durchs rausdrehen der alten schraube enstanden sein, die haben nichts zu sagen
> wenn nur die anschläge, also high und low
> reißt die schraube ohne jegliche einwirkung oder wärend einer abfahrt?




Aber wieso dann das Gewinde im oberen Teil? Das ist ja dann völlig sinnlos, aber du hast wohl recht  
Hab nur gedacht, dass da mal ein Gewinde gewesen sein könnte und kam daher ins grübeln. 







Die Schraube ist mir an 2 Tagen 2 mal ausgerissen, beide male an Stellen wo richtig harte schläge reinkamen, aber dafür wurd das Bike ja gemacht. Kann ja nicht sein, dass jedes mal wenns mal richtig ruppig wird, das Ding ausreißt?  Die Anschläge hab ich länger nicht mehr überprüft aber müssten eigentlich passen... Außerdem war ich nichtmal im obersten oder untersten Gang zu den Zeitpunkten unterwegs :/


----------



## Akrapovic (29. Juni 2014)

ohne den oberen gewindegang hält die schraube nicht am unterrohr


----------



## Nukem49 (30. Juni 2014)

Ist die Kette evtl. zu kurz?


----------



## fishbone121 (30. Juni 2014)

Nukem49 schrieb:


> Ist die Kette evtl. zu kurz?



Wie kann ich das überprüfen?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Nukem49 (30. Juni 2014)

Wenn du den kompletten Federweg nutzt darf die Kette nicht am Schaltwerk "reißen". Also mal das ganze komplett einfedern und gucken ob dem so ist. Dazu am besten aufs größte Ritzel schalten.


----------



## Pogo-Ride (2. Juli 2014)

Auf das größte Ritzel schalten, Dämpfer Ausbauen und den Hinterbau in die Position bringen, wie er voll ein gefedert ist. Wenn das durch die Kette verhindert wird , bzw. sich das Schaltwerk dabei schon verzieht, ist die Kette zu kurz.


----------



## fishbone121 (2. Juli 2014)

Alles klar, ich werd'smal überprüfen sobald mein neues Schaltauge ankommt, danke euch  !


----------



## Flagmoe (2. Juli 2014)

Hi, ich habe seit kurzem auch ein Aurum, jetzt würde ich gerne den verbauten FOX VAN RC gegen einen Vivid R2C tauschen. Hab gehört das die Fox Dämpfer nicht so überragend im Aurum funktionieren sollen, vor allem nicht die "günsitgen".
Hat jemand diesbezlüglich schon Erfahrungen gemacht?


----------



## Flagmoe (2. Juli 2014)

Das ist mein Aurum...


----------



## _arGh_ (2. Juli 2014)

Flagmoe schrieb:


> Hi, ich habe seit kurzem auch ein Aurum, jetzt würde ich gerne den verbauten FOX VAN RC gegen einen Vivid R2C tauschen. Hab gehört das die Fox Dämpfer nicht so überragend im Aurum funktionieren sollen, vor allem nicht die "günsitgen".
> Hat jemand diesbezlüglich schon Erfahrungen gemacht?


kommt auf deine ansprüche/anforderungen an.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Flagmoe (2. Juli 2014)

Ja, klar... also grundsätzlich Bikepark Einsätze, flowige sachen und DH-Strecken die nicht zu technisch und verblockt sind. Ich will damit keine Rennen fahren oder so.
Auch in diversen Tests war ja das Fahrwerk bzw. der günstige Dämpfer im günstigen Aurum ein Kritikpunkt.
Eigentlich würde ich nur gerne wissen ob man den Unterschied nach dem Wechsel auf einen anderen Dämpfer wirklich so merkt.


----------



## san_andreas (2. Juli 2014)

Man kann ja den einfachen Fox auch tunen lassen. 

http://www.mrc-trading.de/Nach-Mark...-PISTON-KIT-fuer-FOX-RC-DHX-VAN-Daempfer.html


----------



## indian66 (2. Juli 2014)

Flagmoe schrieb:


> Hi, ich habe seit kurzem auch ein Aurum, jetzt würde ich gerne den verbauten FOX VAN RC gegen einen Vivid R2C tauschen. Hab gehört das die Fox Dämpfer nicht so überragend im Aurum funktionieren sollen, vor allem nicht die "günsitgen".
> Hat jemand diesbezlüglich schon Erfahrungen gemacht?


habe genau diesen Tausch in meinem Truax gemacht. 
funzt peeeerfekt!!


----------



## bikebuster90 (2. Juli 2014)

Flagmoe schrieb:


> Hi, ich habe seit kurzem auch ein Aurum, jetzt würde ich gerne den verbauten FOX VAN RC gegen einen Vivid R2C tauschen. Hab gehört das die Fox Dämpfer nicht so überragend im Aurum funktionieren sollen, vor allem nicht die "günsitgen".
> Hat jemand diesbezlüglich schon Erfahrungen gemacht?



kannst dir ja auch überlegen einen x-fusion vector hlr coil zu besorgen, bin damit sehr zufrieden, da man im gegensatz zum vivid r2c viel mehr externe einstellmöglichkeiten hat & das zum fast gleichen preis, zudem habe ich mit vivid r2c dämpfern keine guten erfahrungen gemacht


----------



## Flagmoe (3. Juli 2014)

Danke für den Tip, aber "mehr externe einstellmöglichkeiten" zu haben ist auch nicht unbedingt meine Absicht


----------



## Nachaz (4. Juli 2014)

liteville901 schrieb:


> kannst dir ja auch überlegen einen x-fusion vector hlr coil zu besorgen, bin damit sehr zufrieden, da man im gegensatz zum vivid r2c viel mehr externe einstellmöglichkeiten hat & das zum fast gleichen preis, zudem habe ich mit vivid r2c dämpfern keine guten erfahrungen gemacht


x-fusion vector hlr coil fand' ich im Truax total zum kotzen... fuhr sich wie Holz. Van RC passt ungetuned wahrscheinlich auch schlecht, da der im oberen Federweg zu viel Dämpft (zumindest der alte Van RC im Demo meiner Frau tut das, kann aber sein, dass der kloppe ist).

Würde ich nicht viel Geld ausgeben, würde ich mir einen günstigen Roco WC ausm Bikemarkt holen, kann mir vorstellen, dass der gut zum Aurum passt, kann mich aber auch durchaus täuschen.


----------



## Akrapovic (5. Juli 2014)

mein db funktioniert jetzt schon spürbar besser als der originale fox van r, aber bis auf die fehlende druckstufe fand ich den dämpfer gar nicht so schlecht.
würde an deiner stelle erstmal das rad so fahren und dann bei verlangen nen anderen dämpfer kaufen
grundsätzlich sind die fox auch sehr gute dämpfer


----------



## Nachaz (6. Juli 2014)

Ja, auf den CCDB sparen lohnt sich wirklich...


----------



## hampelmensch (6. Juli 2014)

fahre auch den van rc - mit der richtigen feder ist die performance überraschend gut, trotz der mangelnden(?) Einstellmöglichkeiten. Fahr den erstmal und spare nebenbei auf CCDB.


----------



## Akrapovic (6. Juli 2014)

so ein fast suspension tuning dürfte es aber auch tun


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Flagmoe (8. Juli 2014)

Ok, so ein CCDB kommt schon gut, aber das Abstimmen ist schon eine Kunst für sich. Ich hab zwei Kumpels die den CCDB haben (YT Tues und Intense M9) und hab sie nicht darum beneidet. Allerdings muss die Performance, wenn man dann mal auf dem richtigen Weg ist, schon überragend sein.
Ist natürlich die Frage ob man das Geld nicht lieber in ein Tuning steckt.

Nur aus Interesse, hat evtl. jemand mit CCDB-Air im Aurum Erfahrungen?


----------



## 26TriXXer (8. Juli 2014)

Ich habe den DB im Aurum - habe das empfohlene Setup von Cane Creek eingestellt und dann leicht geändert (2-3 Klicks). Performance ist überragend.


----------



## Flagmoe (8. Juli 2014)

26TriXXer schrieb:


> Ich habe den DB im Aurum - habe das empfohlene Setup von Cane Creek eingestellt und dann leicht geändert (2-3 Klicks). Performance ist überragend.



Das hört sich ja schonmal gut an, beim M9 hat´s wohl erstmal garnicht gepasst.


----------



## san_andreas (8. Juli 2014)

Beim M9 gibts doch auch ein Grundsetup von CaneCreek in der CC Lounge:

http://www.canecreek.com/products/suspension/double-barrel/fit-finder


----------



## bender83 (8. Juli 2014)

in meinem Aurum hatte ich nur den CCDB Coil. Als ich in Whistler war, hatte ich ein Testbike mit Fox Van R und da sind Welten dazwischen. Das Ding ist einfach sehr schwer passend einzustellen, da er kaum Möglichkeiten hat. Mein Bruder hatte den in seinem Trek Session. Er hat sich daran gewöhnt, dass er relativ hart ist. Vor kurzem hat er einen Service gemacht, bei welchem aber geschlampt wurde. Da es danach schnell gehen musste, wurde sein R zu einem RC4 umgebaut und das kostenlos! Keine Ahnung ob Teile fehlten... jetzt ist er sehr zufrieden damit.
Meinen CCDB würde ich momentan nicht tauschen wollen. Ich habe auch die Empfehlungen von Cane Creek befolgt und so eingestellt. Hat zu 90% schon sehr gut gepasst in meinem Fall. Bin jedenfalls sehr zufrieden.


----------



## _arGh_ (8. Juli 2014)

normalerweise ist so ein van druckstufenseitig eher unterdämpft.


----------



## Axalp (8. Juli 2014)

26TriXXer schrieb:


> Ich habe den DB im Aurum - habe das empfohlene Setup von Cane Creek eingestellt und dann leicht geändert (2-3 Klicks). Performance ist überragend.



So habe ich das auch gemacht. Grundsetup von Cane Creek. 1-2 Clicks hie und da je nach persönlichen Vorlieben. Funktioniert perfekt.


----------



## Bierliebhaber (8. Juli 2014)

[QUOTE="bender83, post: 12124319, member: 100473" ...wurde sein R zu einem RC4 umgebaut... [/QUOTE]

einn van hat mit dem rc4 genau nichts bis auf das gehäuse gemein. den kann man nicht umbauen. man kann nicht mal nen van r in nen rc umbauen ohne die brücke zu tauschen, weil der für den lsc versteller nichtmal ne bohrung hat.

und die CC base tunes hab ich mehr für nen schlechten witz gehalten um ehrlich zu sein, bei meinem test mit nem CCDB und den für das Legend angegebenen tunes passte nichts.


----------



## bender83 (9. Juli 2014)

styleroyal schrieb:


> einn van hat mit dem rc4 genau nichts bis auf das gehäuse gemein. den kann man nicht umbauen. man kann nicht mal nen van r in nen rc umbauen ohne die brücke zu tauschen, weil der für den lsc versteller nichtmal ne bohrung hat.


Ok, dass wusste ich nicht. Dann hatte er das Glück, einen komplett neuen Dämpfer zu bekommen. 



styleroyal schrieb:


> und die CC base tunes hab ich mehr für nen schlechten witz gehalten um ehrlich zu sein, bei meinem test mit nem CCDB und den für das Legend angegebenen tunes passte nichts.


Ich kenne das Legend nicht. Beim Aurum passten die Tunes ziemlich gut. Scheint bei den meisten hier der Fall zu sein.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## _arGh_ (9. Juli 2014)

kommt sicher auch auf die gefahrene federhärte an: allein deswegen sind die basetunes zugstufenseitig totaler schwachfug.

bei mir haben sie weder fürs aurum noch fürs v10 annähernd getaugt.


----------



## 26TriXXer (10. Juli 2014)

_arGh_ schrieb:


> kommt sicher auch auf die gefahrene federhärte an: allein deswegen sind die basetunes zugstufenseitig totaler schwachfug.
> 
> bei mir haben sie weder fürs aurum noch fürs v10 annähernd getaugt.


Ich kann nur fûr mich sprechen - 450er Feder bei Größe M und 71 kg...
Mir haben die Basetunes zugesagt, vielen anderen auch - jedoch auch genügend Leuten garnicht. Ist jedoch für den Anfang mal ein gutes Gimmick, sich an der Einstellung ranzutasten. Wenn es nicht passen sollte, macht es ja auch nichts - dann muss man den Dämpfer hald trotzdem richtig einstellen.
Is ja kein Muss, sondern nur eine gute Hilfestellung.


----------



## Bierliebhaber (10. Juli 2014)

es ist genau wie du sagst nicht mehr als ein gimmick. mMn suggeriert es jemandem, der von nem fahrwerk tendenziell keine ahnung hat, dass er einen dämpfer abstimmen kann, der ihn eingentlich überfordert. außerdem verunsichert sowas nur, wenn man in den tunes was liest, der dämpfer aber objektiv und vom fahrgefühl her eigentlich anderes eingestellt gehört.


----------



## 26TriXXer (10. Juli 2014)

styleroyal schrieb:


> es ist genau wie du sagst nicht mehr als ein gimmick. mMn suggeriert es jemandem, der von nem fahrwerk tendenziell keine ahnung hat, dass er einen dämpfer abstimmen kann, der in eingentlich überfordert. außerdem verunsichert sowas nur, wenn man in den tunes was liest, der dämpfer aber objektiv und vom fahrgefühl her eigentlich anderes eingestellt gehört.


Wer sich einen DB leistet und nicht einstellen kann hat einen kleinen Fehler gemacht, meine Meinung


----------



## Bierliebhaber (10. Juli 2014)

die meißten können den net einstellen, deshalb verwenden sie ja die base-tunes


----------



## Flagmoe (12. Juli 2014)

Ich hab zwar die Diskussion über den RS Vivid R2C angestoßen, hab mir jetzt, weil ich ihn günstig bekommen habe, aber doch einen CCDB-Air geholt 







Bin gespannt wie der base tune bei mir passt.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## 26TriXXer (12. Juli 2014)

Flagmoe schrieb:


> Ich hab zwar die Diskussion über den RS Vivid R2C angestoßen, hab mir jetzt, weil ich ihn günstig bekommen habe, aber doch einen CCDB-Air geholt
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Bitte noch Pedale dranschrauben.


----------



## 26TriXXer (17. Juli 2014)

liteville901 schrieb:


> so leider schlechte nachrichten, mein norco aurum le 2013 rahmen ist gerissen, auf garantie einschicken & dann mal sehen, ist ja nichtmal 1 jahr alt
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 298555
> 
> ...



Grüß dich,

gibt es Neuigkeiten bezüglich deines Rahmens? Ersatz erhalten?

Gruß
Patrick


----------



## bikebuster90 (17. Juli 2014)

26TriXXer schrieb:


> Grüß dich,
> 
> gibt es Neuigkeiten bezüglich deines Rahmens? Ersatz erhalten?
> 
> ...




tachen
habe mittlerweile ersatz erhalten, einen norco aurum le 2014 in L ,farbe schwarz-weiß
ging alles einwandfrei
lediglich, dass man fast alles umbauen muss, weil der ersatzrahmen sehr spartanisch ausgestattet ist, hat ein wenig genervt
aber bin von dem neuen rahmen bis jetzt positiv überzeugt, ist nicht mehr so verspielt, mehr auf racing ausgelegt, der rahmen ist länger geworden & liegt viel ruhiger, gefällt mir sehr gut bis jetzt, mal sehen, wie lange der nun hält


----------



## 26TriXXer (17. Juli 2014)

liteville901 schrieb:


> tachen
> habe mittlerweile ersatz erhalten, einen norco aurum le 2014 in L ,farbe schwarz-weiß
> ging alles einwandfrei
> lediglich, dass man fast alles umbauen muss, weil der ersatzrahmen sehr spartanisch ausgestattet ist, hat ein wenig genervt
> aber bin von dem neuen rahmen bis jetzt positiv überzeugt, ist nicht mehr so verspielt, mehr auf racing ausgelegt, der rahmen ist länger geworden & liegt viel ruhiger, gefällt mir sehr gut bis jetzt, mal sehen, wie lange der nun hält


Ah verstehe! Hab nachgemessen, hab auch schon den "neuen". Echt racig 

Leider nicht dein alter LE, war viel schöner finde ich.

Gruß


----------



## Wege1991 (25. Juli 2014)

hi leute hab mal ne frage zum aurum, das tretlager hat einen doch ein stink normalen durchmesser von 83mm oder ? (in meinem fall das 2013er aurum 3) also hab ich wie bei jedem anderen 83 mm auch auf der antriebsseite zwei abstandsringe beigelegt und rechts einen, jetzt hab ich allerdings das problem das meine truvativ descedent kurbel zu lang ist ?!! und zwar um genau einen zusätzlichen abstandsring auf der rechten seite... pack ich allerdings noch einen drauf und zieh die kurbel an, lässt sie sich nur noch bock schwer drehen ? findet oder kennt irgendwer den fehler an der sache ? danke schon mal !! 

peacle da wege


----------



## Akrapovic (25. Juli 2014)

fahre auch die descendent.
hab bei meiner nur 2 spacer auf der antriebsseite, das wars
keine probleme


----------



## Wege1991 (25. Juli 2014)

gibts doch nicht ...  ich kom mir vor wie der größte depp xD  
jedesmal wenn ich se anzieh hat se spiel


----------



## Wege1991 (25. Juli 2014)

des fühlt sich an als wäre die kurbel zu groß aber kann ja auch nicht sein ...


----------



## bender83 (25. Juli 2014)

Das Tretlager sitzt richtig und wurde richtig angezogen? Hast du evtl. Bilder davon? 
Ich habe eine Saint-Kurbel und da hat es, wie in der Anleitung beschrieben, gleich gepasst.


----------



## Wege1991 (25. Juli 2014)

ich mach morgen mal bilder heut komm ich nicht mehr dazu ! 
peacle


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Flagmoe (25. Juli 2014)

Wege1991 schrieb:


> hi leute hab mal ne frage zum aurum, das tretlager hat einen doch ein stink normalen durchmesser von 83mm oder ? (in meinem fall das 2013er aurum 3) also hab ich wie bei jedem anderen 83 mm auch auf der antriebsseite zwei abstandsringe beigelegt und rechts einen, jetzt hab ich allerdings das problem das meine truvativ descedent kurbel zu lang ist ?!! und zwar um genau einen zusätzlichen abstandsring auf der rechten seite... pack ich allerdings noch einen drauf und zieh die kurbel an, lässt sie sich nur noch bock schwer drehen ? findet oder kennt irgendwer den fehler an der sache ? danke schon mal !!
> 
> peacle da wege



Hi Wege1991, ich hatte ein ähnliches Problem, auch bei meinem Aurum... das hatte aber nichts mit dem Rahmen zu tun. 







Bei mir war der dieser Ring (siehe Bild) fest am rechten Kurbelarm und ich hab die Kurbel dann einfach so durch das Lager gesteckt weil ich nicht gecheckt hab das der Ring einzeln eingebaut wird.
Eigentlich muss man ihn aber von der Achse ab ziehen, erst in das Lager stecken und dann die Achse durch schieben. Dann bleibt zwar immer noch ein Spalt von ca. einer Spacer-Breite, das ist dann aber normal so und die Kurbel läuft spielfrei und geschmeidig im Lager.
( http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/t/kurbelproblem-truvativ-descendant.501669/page-2 )

Ich war auch kurz vorm durchdrehen, aber wenn man es so macht wie beschrieben dann ist alles gut


----------



## Wege1991 (26. Juli 2014)

hi leute danke für eure hilfe ! ich sollte das nächste mal vllt drauf achten was mit was kompatibel is  race face geht auf jeden fall nicht mit sram  kurbel passt aber ich denke dass das alte lager im eimer is denn ich kann die kurbel minimal hin und her wippen ...


----------



## 26TriXXer (27. Juli 2014)

Hat schon jemand 27,5er probiert? Falls schon jemand gefragt hat tuts mir leid, nichts gefunden.

Gruß


----------



## Akrapovic (27. Juli 2014)

glaube kaum das es ins momentane aurum passt
ins summum passt das 650b hinterrad auch nur bei 445 einstellung
ich glaube das pulse ist das einzige dh rad wo es ohne weiteres reinpasst


----------



## 26TriXXer (27. Juli 2014)

Akrapovic schrieb:


> glaube kaum das es ins momentane aurum passt
> ins summum passt das 650b hinterrad auch nur bei 445 einstellung
> ich glaube das pulse ist das einzige dh rad wo es ohne weiteres reinpasst


Ins aktuelle Gambler passt es auch - angeblich sogar bei kürzerer Einstellung.
Dürfte meines Wissens nach schon einige geben, wo es angeblich passen sollte - habe aber bis jetzt noch keines selbst probiert


----------



## FlorianDue (30. Juli 2014)

Flagmoe schrieb:


> Ich hab zwar die Diskussion über den RS Vivid R2C angestoßen, hab mir jetzt, weil ich ihn günstig bekommen habe, aber doch einen CCDB-Air geholt
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Kannst Du mal berichten, wie Du mit der Perfomance des Air`s zufrieden bist?

Ich überlege vom Coil, der es einfach grandiose tut, auf der Air umzusteigen.
Gruß,
Florian


----------



## 26TriXXer (30. Juli 2014)

CRxflo schrieb:


> Kannst Du mal berichten, wie Du mit der Perfomance des Air`s zufrieden bist?
> 
> Ich überlege vom Coil, der es einfach grandiose tut, auf der Air umzusteigen.
> Gruß,
> Florian


Never chance a winning system


----------



## FlorianDue (30. Juli 2014)

Das einzige, was mich am Air reizt ist, das man das Fahrwerk sehr schnell verstelle kann.


----------



## MightyMike (30. Juli 2014)

CRxflo schrieb:


> Das einzige, was mich am Air reizt ist, das man das Fahrwerk sehr schnell verstelle kann.



Ich fahre ein Vivid Air im Aurum und bin vollkommen zufrieden.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Akrapovic (30. Juli 2014)

CRxflo schrieb:


> Das einzige, was mich am Air reizt ist, das man das Fahrwerk sehr schnell verstelle kann.


was man eh nie verändert am dämpfer


----------



## hellidarold (30. Juli 2014)

Funktioniert auch mit Marzocchi Moto C2R Dämpfer perfekt, meiner Meinung nach besser als mit CCDB.


----------



## saintvsdiabolus (2. August 2014)

Ich hab mal den Rahmen von 2012 auf 2014 getauscht


----------



## san_andreas (2. August 2014)

Mörderkarre !


----------



## Lateralus87 (3. August 2014)

Hi Leute,
bin am überlegen mein RMB Flatline für ein Aurum zu tauschen. Hauptbeweggrund: lange Kettenstrebe die das Flatline für die hiesigen Parks (Geißkopf, Spicak, Samerberg, Saalbach) einfach zu unbeweglich machen. MMn zumindest.
Habe gesehen das das Aurum in M von den GEO Daten teilweise in M gleich oder sogar noch größer ist, als das Flatline in L. Könnte ich womöglich mit meinen 1,95m ein Aurum in M fahren?

Danke.


----------



## Wege1991 (3. August 2014)

also ich denke das es schon sau eng wird 1,95 auf nem M rahmen. ich bin 1,85 und bin ein M gefahren und es hat sich schon fast zu klein angefühlt ! dafür aber halt richtig schön verspielt !


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## 26TriXXer (3. August 2014)

Ich bin 1.69m, fahre schon den größeren M und möchte nichts kleineres... Bei 1,95 m ohne überlegen ein L


----------



## Lateralus87 (4. August 2014)

Hm, dachte ich mir fast das es ein L sein muss. War halt irgendwo verwundert über die Längenangaben, die halt doch ziemlich nahe am Flatline sind.
Also, wenn es ein Aurum wird, wird es wohl ein gebrauchtes. Gibt es bei den verschiedenen Jahrgängen etwas zu beachten? Das grün blaue LE ist halt schon episch in der Farbkombi, aber auch das gelb orange aus dem ltzten Jahr taugt mir gut...

Zuletzt einmal allgemein, von jemanden der den Rahmen nur vom sehen kennt, was spricht letztendlich für ein Aurum gegenüber einem 2013er Operator oder Podium?

Danke für eure Hilfe.


----------



## Flagmoe (10. August 2014)

CRxflo schrieb:


> Kannst Du mal berichten, wie Du mit der Perfomance des Air`s zufrieden bist?
> 
> Ich überlege vom Coil, der es einfach grandiose tut, auf der Air umzusteigen.
> Gruß,
> Florian



Also ich finde den CCDB Air absolut geil, der Unterschied zum FOX Van RC ist enorm. Der Dämpfer funktioniert echt super im Aurum und ich habe den Eindruck das sich das Rad jetzt ganz anders fährt. Beim der Abstimmung hab ich mich erstmal auf die angaben von CC verlassen.


----------



## Flagmoe (10. August 2014)

Um noch auf die Rahmengröße einzugehen, ich bin 1,83 und fahre das Aurum in M, ich kann mir aber nicht vorstellen das es in dieser Größe auch für einen 1,95 Fahrer passt.


----------



## bikebuster90 (10. August 2014)

also ich bin 1,93m und hatte vorher das norco aurum le 2013 in L & empfand es als zu klein, habe jetzt das norco aurum le 2014 in L und das ist wesentlich länger, gefällt mir persönlich besser, fahre lieber lange rahmen
bin auch mal vom bekannten ein norco aurum 2012 in M gefahren, darauf fühle ich mich, wie auf einem Kinderrad, ist absolut nichts für mich


----------



## bender83 (11. August 2014)

Ich fahre auch das 2013er LE in M (aber bereits den 2014er Rahmen, nachgemessen) und bin 1.79 m gross. Wenn man das Bike gerne kleiner und verspielter mag, dann dürfte man sicher noch ein Stück grösser sein für die Rahmengrösse M. Jedoch ist 1.95 m meiner Meinung nach zu gross für M. Hängt sicher auch mit Schrittlänge, etc. ab, aber ich würde mal drauf sitzen und dir selber ein Bild machen. Am besten, wenn möglich, im Park testen.


----------



## Stunt-beck (11. August 2014)

Flagmoe schrieb:


> Also ich finde den CCDB Air absolut geil, der Unterschied zum FOX Van RC ist enorm. Der Dämpfer funktioniert echt super im Aurum und ich habe den Eindruck das sich das Rad jetzt ganz anders fährt. Beim der Abstimmung hab ich mich erstmal auf die angaben von CC verlassen.


Dem kann ich nur zustimmen. ich bin auch 179 und fahre ein S bin ein 2012er M gefahren und fühle mich auf dem S viel wohler.


----------



## fishbone121 (11. August 2014)

Pogo-Ride schrieb:


> Auf das größte Ritzel schalten, Dämpfer Ausbauen und den Hinterbau in die Position bringen, wie er voll ein gefedert ist. Wenn das durch die Kette verhindert wird , bzw. sich das Schaltwerk dabei schon verzieht, ist die Kette zu kurz.




Meine Diskussion hier ist zwar schon 2 Seiten her, aber ich kam jetzt erst dazu es zu überprüfen. (Problem war, dass das die Schraube mehrmals aus dem Schaltauge gerissen ist und damit das Schaltwerk in die Speichen krachte) Beim Einfedern ohne Dämpfer habe ich festgestellt, dass der Käfig sich ein wenig eindreht, bzw. von der Kette eben ganz klein wenig (~2cm) gezogen wird, wenn der Dämpfer theoretisch durchschlägt.. Darf das schon nicht sein und ich brauch eine längere Kette?


----------



## Alldayallnight (11. August 2014)

Hallo Leute, würde gerne wissen, ob wer von euch schon mal ein Demo unterm Hintern gehabt hat und ob euch trotzdem das Aurum besser gefällt von der Performance her etc. 
Ich selbst fahr das Demo 8.1 2012 und mich würde es irgendwie reizen auf das Aurum nächstes Jahr umzusteigen..

MfG Felix


----------



## Flagmoe (11. August 2014)

Also dass das Schaltwerk beim einfedern etwes bewegt wird bzw. sich die Kettenstrebenlänge etwas ändert ist kein Problem bzw. ist normal. Wenn sich das Schaltauge jedoch verdreht oder das Gewinde im Schaltauge nicht mehr OK ist und das Schaltwerk locker ist dann würde ich sagen das du dir unbedingt ein neues Schaltauge besorgen solltest. 
Die 13 eus für das Schaltauge (inkl. Versand) sind sicher die günstigere Alternative als seine Speichen, das Schaltwerk oder sogar die Aufnahme im Rahmen zu schrotten

Wenn du dir garnicht sicher bist dann würde ich an deiner Stelle mal bei einem Bikeshop vorbei fahren und einen netten Mech zurate ziehen. 

Was für ein Schaltwerk hast du denn überhaupt verbaut, wie viele Zähne hat dein Kettenblatt und wie viele Glieder bzw. wie lang ist deine Kette jetzt? Evtl. kannst du das ja mal mit jmd. hier aus dem Forum vergleichen, der die gleiche Kombination fährt.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## fishbone121 (11. August 2014)

Hab jetzt schon zum 3. mal ein neues Schaltauge und schaltaugenschraube geordert, als weil die Schraube bei harten Schlägen immer wieder rausgerissen ist, Vermutung war dass eben die Kette zu kurz ist, anders kann ich mir das nich erklären...


----------



## Flagmoe (11. August 2014)

Was für ein Schaltwerk hast du verbaut?


----------



## fishbone121 (11. August 2014)

Sram x0 zehnfach Short cage


----------



## Flagmoe (11. August 2014)

Ich hatte das Problem dass die Schraube zum befestigen des X12-Schaltauges so weit nach unten aus dem Schaltauge gestanden war dass sie auf das Schaltwerk gedrückt hat bzw. konnte ich das Schatwerk (Shimano 105) nicht richtig fest schrauben ohne die X12 Schraube etwas zu kürzen.


----------



## Flagmoe (11. August 2014)

Ok, nice
Ich hatte das Problem dass die Schraube zum befestigen des X12-Schaltauges aus irgend einem Grund so weit nach unten aus dem Schaltauge gestanden war dass sie auf das Schaltwerk gedrückt hat bzw. konnte ich das Schatwerk (Shimano 105) nicht richtig fest schrauben ohne die X12 Schraube etwas zu kürzen. 
Kannst ja mal schauen ob das bei dir ähnlich ist, kann mir vorstellen dass das so ein Problem ergeben kann.


----------



## fishbone121 (11. August 2014)

Ne schaltwerk liegt fest und Plan am Rahmen an, das kann's nich sein ..


----------



## Flagmoe (11. August 2014)

Ok, dann weiß ich auch nicht weiter
Mach doch mal ein Bild wo man das Schaltwerk sieht wenn die Kette auf dem größten Ritzel ist, und eines wo die Kette am kleinsten Ritzel ist.


----------



## Biken4Live (12. August 2014)

Alldayallnight schrieb:


> Hallo Leute, würde gerne wissen, ob wer von euch schon mal ein Demo unterm Hintern gehabt hat und ob euch trotzdem das Aurum besser gefällt von der Performance her etc.
> Ich selbst fahr das Demo 8.1 2012 und mich würde es irgendwie reizen auf das Aurum nächstes Jahr umzusteigen..
> 
> MfG Felix


Ich bin vor 3 Wochen auf Aurum LE Frame umgestiegen. Vorher 3 Jahre Demo 2011. Aus meiner Erfahrung ist das Aurum wesentlich ruhiger im Hinterbau! Springen allerdings etwas mehr Aktiv. Alles in allem, ich fühle mich auf dem Norco wohler.


----------



## MightyMike (12. August 2014)

Bin auch 


Alldayallnight schrieb:


> Hallo Leute, würde gerne wissen, ob wer von euch schon mal ein Demo unterm Hintern gehabt hat und ob euch trotzdem das Aurum besser gefällt von der Performance her etc.
> Ich selbst fahr das Demo 8.1 2012 und mich würde es irgendwie reizen auf das Aurum nächstes Jahr umzusteigen..
> 
> MfG Felix


Bin auch von Demo auf das Aurum umgestiegen und fühle mich auf dem Aurum wohler. Finde das Bike insgesamt ruhiger und den Hinterbau aktiver und fluffiger.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## _arGh_ (12. August 2014)

fishbone121 schrieb:


> Meine Diskussion hier ist zwar schon 2 Seiten her, aber ich kam jetzt erst dazu es zu überprüfen. (Problem war, dass das die Schraube mehrmals aus dem Schaltauge gerissen ist und damit das Schaltwerk in die Speichen krachte) Beim Einfedern ohne Dämpfer habe ich festgestellt, dass der Käfig sich ein wenig eindreht, bzw. von der Kette eben ganz klein wenig (~2cm) gezogen wird, wenn der Dämpfer theoretisch durchschlägt.. Darf das schon nicht sein und ich brauch eine längere Kette?


mach mal ein bild.


----------



## Bullit3 (13. August 2014)

Hallo zusammen.

Mein Aurum 1 von 2012 in L ist nicht weg - hat nur (momentan) ein anderen Besitzer 

Irgend so ein Pisser hat mir das Rad Mitte Juni praktisch unterm Hintern vom Parkplatz weg geklaut. Ich kam mit einem gebrochenen Arm nicht so schnell hinterher wie nötig. Egal. Weg ist weg.

Ich würde Euch gerne bitten, mit offenen Augen durch die Aurumwelt zu fahren und falls Ihr das Ding seht, mal freundlich nachzufragen, ob Ihr einen Blick auf die Rahmennummer werfen dürft. Kein Beinbruch, wenn man nix zu verbergen hat. Die besten Freundschaften wurden so geknüpft. Meine Rahmennummer endet auf ...2827. Beschreibung wäre: Keinerlei Änderung bezüglich der Serienausstattung, lediglich ein Marsh-Guard für vorne und Abklebungen beider (!) Kettenstreben und der Sattelstrebe auf der Schaltseite, falls der Typ so blöd sein sollte und das so belässt, Bild unten. Dead Or Alive!  Eine Belohnung gibt es selbstredend.

Die Polizei ist im Spiel, Anzeige (in Braunlage/Hessen, Staatsanwaltschaft Braunschweig) wurde erstattet, der Hinweis auf Ebay wurde mir von den Uniformierten gegeben. Das heißt also, falls Ihr das Ding wirklich finden solltet, bitte sofort Stress machen, Polizei rufen, Personalien aufnehmen lassen, Bier bestellen, entspannen!


VIELEN DANK IM VORAUS!!!

Christian Bruckermann aus Dinslaken


----------



## bender83 (19. August 2014)

Also ich habe mir am Wochenende das neue Schaltauge montiert und beim Zee-Schaltwerk den "Arm" abgenommen und direkt montiert... Keine Besserung, ich habe sogar das Gefühl das es noch ein klein wenig näher am Rahmen ist und die Abstandsschraube ist voll versenkt. Auf den Bildern vom 6.2 auf der Norco HP klappt es scheinbar knapp. Mit dem Saint Schaltwerk scheinbar noch besser. Kann doch nicht sein. hat noch jemand die gleiche Erfahrungen mit dem Zee-Schaltwerk?
Da bei meinen Zee Schaltwerk nach einem Sturz der Käfig verbogen ist, überlege ich mir auch gleich zu wechseln. Derzeit habe ich die Schaltung einfach begrenzt, so das ich nicht mehr in den kleinsten Ritzel schalten kann, aber das ist auf dauer auch keine Lösung. Evtl. Umbau der Kassette auf 7-Gang mit Spacern? Oder eben komplett neues Schaltwerk. Wobei dann das Problem beim Bike meiner Freundin noch vorhanden wäre. Oder gibt es längere Schrauben für das Schaltwerk um den Abstand grösser einzustellen? Der Schaltkomfort ist zwar jetzt schon bescheiden, aber es fehlen nur so 2 mm...


/Edit: Ich habe die selbe Kassette, das selbe Schaltwerk und das gleiche Schaltauge wie beim 6.2 bei mir angebaut und trotzdem scheint es nach den Bilder von Norco zu klappen. Kann fast nur eine längere Verstellschraube sein für den Abstand... Gemäss Aussagen verschiedener Händler soll man am besten auf die Saint oder direkt zu Sram wechseln...


----------



## 26TriXXer (19. August 2014)

Bei mir funktioniert das Zee Schaltwerk ohne Probleme auf dem alten Schaltauge - die Abstandsschraube ist auch nicht am Limit.


----------



## bender83 (19. August 2014)

Welche Kassette hast du? Hast du das Schaltwerk genau so montiert das sich die zwei Punke von Schaltauge und Schaltwerk berühren?

Gesendet von meinem GT-I9505 mit Tapatalk


----------



## 26TriXXer (19. August 2014)

https://www.bike-components.de/products/info/p24994_105-Kassette-CS-5700-10-fach.html

Diese - 11-25er

Weiß momentan leider nicht welche Punkte du meinst?

Gruß


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## bender83 (19. August 2014)

Im Schaltauge ist ja eine Kerbe wo dann das Schalwerk "anliegt".
Mein kleinster Ritzel ist ein 12er. Ich verstehs nicht...

Gesendet von meinem GT-I9505 mit Tapatalk


----------



## 26TriXXer (19. August 2014)

Aso, ja müsste passen. Eventuell habe ich ein neueres bei welchem diese Abstandsschraube länger verbaut wurde? Kanns mir auch nicht erklären. So viel Platz ist bei mir ja auch nicht mehr, geht sich aber aus


----------



## bender83 (19. August 2014)

Als ich es das erste mal montierte hatte ich nur noch 1 mm Luft und die Schraube war voll drinn. Mittlerweile hat mir das Schaltwerk den ganzen Lack abgekratzt...

Edit: Also die Schraube sollte gemäss Shimano Explosionszeichnung eine M4x18 sein. Ich werde die Länge der Schraube mal nachmessen und schauen, ob meine evtl. doch zu kurz ist. Kann ich mir eigentlich nicht wirklich vorstellen, aber sonst weiss ich echt nicht mehr woran es liegt. Ich mache mal Fotos bei Gelegenheit.


----------



## FlorianDue (21. August 2014)

16,2 kg nun


----------



## san_andreas (21. August 2014)

Sehr schön !


----------



## Flagmoe (22. August 2014)

Mal ne Frage...



CRxflo schrieb:


> 16,2 kg nun








...ist es eigentlich egal wie herum man den Dämpfer bzw. speziell den CCDB-Air im Aurum einbaut?


----------



## Nachaz (22. August 2014)

Algemein tendiert man dazu, den schwereren Teil des Dämpfers, also im Fall des CCDBA Kolben & Piggy, auf die "starre" Seite zu legen, damit sich, wenn das Fahrwerk arbeitet, der leichtere Teil (mit entsprechend geringerer Trägheit) bewegt - so wie beim schwarzen Aurum da oben. Wie viel das in der Praxis bringt, da kann ich nix zu sagen, baue meinen Dämpfer immer "richtig" herum ein. Aber die Funktion sollte es nicht beeinflussen.


----------



## 26TriXXer (22. August 2014)

Die Trägheit wird hier kaum zu tragen kommen. Ich denke eher, dass bei dieser Weise der Schwerpunkt nach unten wandert


----------



## bender83 (22. August 2014)

Ich hatte ihn beim ersten Maul ausbauen anschliessend verkehrt herum eingebaut. Ist mir aber aufgefallen bevor ich damit wieder gefahren bin. Also kann ich keinen Vergleich bieten. Ich habe ihn dann wieder so eingebaut, wie es Norco bisher bei allen Dämpfern im Aurum gemacht hat.

Hier noch ein paar Bilder zu meinem Problem mit dem Schaltwerk. Auf den Bilder bin ich auf dem zweitkleinsten Ritzel! Auf den kleinen komme ich, aber dann kratzt es am Rahmen. Man sieht auch schön, wie sehr der Lack schon abgekratzt ist:


----------



## Flagmoe (22. August 2014)

Nachaz schrieb:


> Algemein tendiert man dazu, den schwereren Teil des Dämpfers, also im Fall des CCDBA Kolben & Piggy, auf die "starre" Seite zu legen, damit sich, wenn das Fahrwerk arbeitet, der leichtere Teil (mit entsprechend geringerer Trägheit) bewegt - so wie beim schwarzen Aurum da oben. Wie viel das in der Praxis bringt, da kann ich nix zu sagen, baue meinen Dämpfer immer "richtig" herum ein. Aber die Funktion sollte es nicht beeinflussen.



Ok, die meisten haben ihn ja genau anders herum verbaut... solange er nirgendwo anstößt wird das wohl bis auf den Schwerpunkt kaum einen Unterschied machen denke ich.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Flagmoe (22. August 2014)

bender83 schrieb:


> Ich hatte ihn beim ersten Maul ausbauen anschliessend verkehrt herum eingebaut. Ist mir aber aufgefallen bevor ich damit wieder gefahren bin. Also kann ich keinen Vergleich bieten. Ich habe ihn dann wieder so eingebaut, wie es Norco bisher bei allen Dämpfern im Aurum gemacht hat.
> 
> Hier noch ein paar Bilder zu meinem Problem mit dem Schaltwerk. Auf den Bilder bin ich auf dem zweitkleinsten Ritzel! Auf den kleinen komme ich, aber dann kratzt es am Rahmen. Man sieht auch schön, wie sehr der Lack schon abgekratzt ist:




Der Rahmen sieht ja echt schon ziemlich gef**** aus an der Stelle. Ich hab ein Shimano 105er Schaltwerk (9fach) verbaut und das kann ich so weit vorspannen das es zumindest in "ruhe" nicht an den Rahmen stößt. Aber Schleifspuren sieht man da auch. 
Weil das Schaltwerk beim fahren immer an die Kettenstrebe geschlagen ist hab ich da ein Stück Gummi (3mm Dick) mit Sekundenkleber hin geklebt, das funktioniert jetzt schon  seit 4 Bikepark besuchen super... aber gegen das Schleifen ist mir auch nichts eingefallen.


----------



## bender83 (22. August 2014)

Ja, dass kann so sagen. Ich habe ja den Saint-Shifter für 10-fach. Das wird mit der 105er 9-fach Kassette wohl nicht gehen, oder? Da ich aber keine Lust habe, ein neues Saint-Schaltwerk zu kaufen, werde ich vielleicht mal zum Händler fahren und evtl. gleich da eines montieren. Evtl. sehe ich dann gleich ob's besser ist. Evtl. ist doch das Schaltwerk verwürgt, da mir mein Bruder mal auf die Befestigung des Schaltauges gefahren ist. Man sieht es nur oben wo die Schraube rein gedreht wird (nicht auf den Fotos), aber evtl. ist er auf das Schaltwerk abgerutscht und es wurde verwürgt. Aber am Schaltwerk sind keine Spuren ersichtlich...


----------



## 26TriXXer (22. August 2014)

Ja sieh mal - ich habe zwischen Schaltauge und Schaltwerk noch das Zwischenstück welches du nicht hast. Das neue Schaltauge ist insgesamt trotzdem ein wenig kürzer als mein altes+Zwischenstück


----------



## bender83 (22. August 2014)

Jep, aber mit diesem Schaltauge benötigt man das Zwischenstück auch nicht mehr. Wurde weiter vorne mal erklärt und wenn man die Bilder von Norco ansieht, wurde es genau so montiert. Also müsste es so ja auch gehen.
z.B. Norco 6.2 mit Zee Schaltwerk:
http://www.norco.com/img/bikes/064120-1.jpg


----------



## 26TriXXer (22. August 2014)

bender83 schrieb:


> Jep, aber mit diesem Schaltauge benötigt man das Zwischenstück auch nicht mehr. Wurde weiter vorne mal erklärt und wenn man die Bilder von Norco ansieht, wurde es genau so montiert. Also müsste es so ja auch gehen.
> z.B. Norco 6.2 mit Zee Schaltwerk:
> http://www.norco.com/img/bikes/064120-1.jpg


Anscheinend benötigt man es schon 
Wenn alles andere nichts hilft besorge dir eine längere Schraube


----------



## bender83 (22. August 2014)

Nur wird die Schaltperformance dann ziemlich mies sein und bei Norco selbst klappt es ja auch oder die Bilder entsprechen nicht der Wirklichkeit.


----------



## Nachaz (22. August 2014)

Sage mal, hast Du die Plättchen drin um von 157mm auf 150mm zu kommen? Sieht für mich nicht so aus... oder täusche ich mich?


----------



## bender83 (22. August 2014)

Die Nabe ist ja 157 mm. Wenn ich das Rad entferne kommt da nichts mit raus... und müsste ich ohne nicht extremes Spiel haben?

Gesendet von meinem GT-I9505 mit Tapatalk


----------



## Nachaz (22. August 2014)

Hatte bei BC geguckt und keine 157mm Hope-Nabe gefunden, bei R2 gibt es aber eine. - Aber das ist ja schon mal ein Hinweis, warum bei mir mehr Platz ist als bei Dir (wahrscheinlich 3,5mm), ich hab' nämlich die 150mm-Version der Nabe.

Das mit dem Spiel hängt wohl davon ab, mit wieviel Gewalt Du an die Sache rangehst und wie Elastisch die Streben sind. - Evtl. würde ich zur Sicherheit nochmal nachmessen, kann ja auch durchaus sein, dass Du damals eine 157er bestellt, aber eine 150er geliefert bekommen hast.

Eine andere mögliche Erklärung ist, dass eventuell bei anderen Herstellern die Casette nicht so weit rechts ist, weil die 7mm zusätzlichen über lediglich über stärkere Staubkappen anstatt einen verbreiterten Nabenkörper realisiert werden...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## bender83 (22. August 2014)

Den Radsatz habe ich dort bauen lassen wo sie auch die Bikes verkaufen. Kann mir nich vorstellen das die das falsch machen. 
Zuviel Anziehen denke ich auch nicht. Ich halte die 20 Nm immer ein. Und 7 mm anziehen wäre ja heftig. Ich werde aber mal sicherheitshalber nachmessen.
Dieses Distanzstück ist doch am Rahmen und nicht an der Nabe, oder?

Gesendet von meinem GT-I9505 mit Tapatalk


----------



## bender83 (22. August 2014)

Dieses Distanzstück ist auf der anderen Seite, nicht bei der Kassette. Abstand ist exakt 157 mm.

Gesendet von meinem GT-I9505 mit Tapatalk


----------



## Nachaz (22. August 2014)

Sorry, dann weiss ich erstmal auch nicht weiter, was Du tun kannst...


----------



## bender83 (22. August 2014)

Kein Problem. Trotzdem Danke für deine Hilfe! 

Gesendet von meinem GT-I9505 mit Tapatalk


----------



## Nachaz (22. August 2014)

Etwas sehe ich jetzt aber doch noch... kan es sein, dass bei Deinem Schaltwerk der Shadow+-Auslieger fehlt?


----------



## 26TriXXer (22. August 2014)

Davon habe ich vorher gesprochen - kannte die Bezeichnung nur nicht 
Damit passt es auf alle Fälle


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Nachaz (22. August 2014)

Ich dachte ihr redet von dem Teil hier:




*Edit: *Jetzt habe ich es auch auf dem Bild vom Norco 6.2 gesehen


----------



## _arGh_ (22. August 2014)

bender83 schrieb:


> Dieses Distanzstück ist auf der anderen Seite, nicht bei der Kassette. Abstand ist exakt 157 mm.
> 
> Gesendet von meinem GT-I9505 mit Tapatalk


entweder auf beiden seiten spacer oder gar keine?!


----------



## Nachaz (22. August 2014)

_arGh_ schrieb:


> entweder auf beiden seiten spacer oder gar keine?!



Wenn er das "Distanzstück" im Rahmen (Im Aurum Handbuch "Crush Washers" genannt) meinte und nicht etwas auf der Nabe, dann ja. Entweder auf beiden Seiten -> 150mm Hinterbau oder auf gar keiner -> 157mm Hinterbau.


----------



## bender83 (22. August 2014)

Hinterbaunabe ist 150 mm. Hab' nachgemessen. Der Crush Washer ist drinn. Passt schon, sonst wäre Spiel im Hinterbau.
Und der Auslieger Shadow+ braucht es nur beim normalen Schaltauge. Beim neuen für Shimano darf der nicht montiert werden.

Gesendet von meinem GT-I9505 mit Tapatalk


----------



## 26TriXXer (22. August 2014)

bender83 schrieb:


> Hinterbaunabe ist 150 mm. Hab' nachgemessen. Der Crush Washer ist drinn. Passt schon, sonst wäre Spiel im Hinterbau.
> Und der Auslieger Shadow+ braucht es nur beim normalen Schaltauge. Beim neuen für Shimano darf der nicht montiert werden.
> 
> Gesendet von meinem GT-I9505 mit Tapatalk


Versteh es doch 
Er war fix auf meinem Zee Schaltwerk oben und so habe ich ihn montiert - es passt
Du hast ihn nicht montiert und es passt nicht.
1+1

Wer verbietet es dir, ihn zu montieren?


----------



## bender83 (22. August 2014)

Natürlich niemand. 
Werde es mal testen und schauen wie es sich schaltet. Ich meinte mehr das es auch ohne mit dem Shimano Schaltauge klappen sollte, geht ab Werk scheinbar auch. Werde es trotzdem mal testen. Hast du auch das Shimano-Schaltauge (schwarz) montiert?

Gesendet von meinem GT-I9505 mit Tapatalk


----------



## 26TriXXer (22. August 2014)

bender83 schrieb:


> Natürlich niemand.
> Werde es mal testen und schauen wie es sich schaltet. Ich meinte mehr das es auch ohne mit dem Shimano Schaltauge klappen sollte, geht ab Werk scheinbar auch. Werde es trotzdem mal testen. Hast du auch das Shimano-Schaltauge (schwarz) montiert?
> 
> Gesendet von meinem GT-I9505 mit Tapatalk


Nee, noch das alte Schaltauge.

Das neue Shimanoschaltauge baut ein wenig kürzer wie das alte Schaltwerk+ dem angesprochenen Teil (was ich auf den Fotos erkennen konnte)
Hast du das alte Schaltauge noch? Dann nimm gleich das. Das Shimanoschaltauge + dem Teil wird dann sogar zu viel sein denke ich.

Zur Not - hast du FB oder Whatsapp? Dann könnt ich dir noch helfen bzw. bilder schicken wenns weiterhin nicht klappen sollte.

Gruß


----------



## _arGh_ (22. August 2014)

bender83 schrieb:


> Hinterbaunabe ist 150 mm. Hab' nachgemessen. Der Crush Washer ist drinn. Passt schon, sonst wäre Spiel im Hinterbau.


also wie jetzt: beide?


----------



## Nachaz (23. August 2014)

bender83 schrieb:


> Hinterbaunabe ist 150 mm. Hab' nachgemessen. Der Crush Washer ist drinn.
> Gesendet von meinem GT-I9505 mit Tapatalk



Einfaches Spiel:
Wenn die Nabe 150mm hat, brauchst Du beide Crush washer (auf jeder Seite der Ausfallenden einen).
Wenn die Nabe 157mm hat brauchst Du keinen Crush washer.

Und wie gesagt den auf der Antriebsseite kann ich auf den Fotos nicht erkennen.


----------



## Flagmoe (23. August 2014)

Nachaz schrieb:


> Einfaches Spiel:
> Wenn die Nabe 150mm hat, brauchst Du beide Crush washer (auf jeder Seite der Ausfallenden einen).
> Wenn die Nabe 157mm hat brauchst Du keinen Crush washer.
> 
> Und wie gesagt den auf der Antriebsseite kann ich auf den Fotos nicht erkennen.



Genau so ist es, wenn du eine 150er Nabe hast dann brauchst du entweder die CrushWasher die die 7mm überbrücken oder, wie hier von Hope ( http://www.bike-mailorder.de/index....ampaign=feed&gclid=CJ7-uNXYqMACFUXLtAodljkAtA ), den 157mm Kit.
Ich hab mir z.B. einfach auf 2 Alu "Beilagscheiben" gedreht, die je 3,5mm dick sind, um meine altes 150er Laufrad zu fahren... geht auch ohne probleme. 
Dass man den Hinterbau um die 7mm zusammen spannt kann ich mir nicht vorstellen, glaube auch nicht dass sich der Hinterbau dann symmetrisch verformt. Da würde es dann auch Probleme mit der Bremse geben.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## bender83 (23. August 2014)

Danke Flagmoe. Das Teil ist bei mir dran. Aber, so wie ich das sehe, nur auf der Seite der Bremse. Da Teil hat mal ziemlich gequitscht und nachdem ich es abgezogen und gereinigt habe war ruhe. Überspannt wird nix. Dachte diese Crushwasher sieht man nicht. Werde heute mal alles ausbauen und sicherheitshalber prüfen. 

Gesendet von meinem GT-I9505 mit Tapatalk


----------



## Nachaz (23. August 2014)

bender83 schrieb:


> Danke Flagmoe. *Das Teil* ist bei mir dran.



Es *müssen*
bei *150mm*-Nabe *zwei* sein - eins pro Seite.
bei *157mm*-Nabe *null* sein

Eins ist immer falsch!


----------



## bender83 (25. August 2014)

Von den Spacern her passt alles . War bei meinem Mech und haben ein längere Schraube verwendet. Shimano und Aurum passt leider nie richtig perfekt.
Funktion ist nun top.
Leider spielt es keine Rolle mehr. Crash am Weekend... schlüsselbein und Schulterblatt durch. Op steht bevor. Möchte nich wissen wie es ohne Vollmontur ausgegangen wäre.. 

Gesendet von meinem GT-I9505 mit Tapatalk


----------



## 26TriXXer (25. August 2014)

Ohje - gute und schnelle Besserung meinerseits!!


----------



## Nachaz (25. August 2014)

Gute Besserung auch von mir, hatte bei meinen letzten beiden Schulterbrüchen Glück, keine OP notwendig.

*Tipp:*
Wenn der Bruch im Schlüsselbein schräg ist, würde ich eine Zweitmeinung einholen ggf. und auf eine OP verzichten. Wenn der Bruch grade ist kommste leider nicht drum herum.


----------



## bender83 (26. August 2014)

Das haben drei Chirurgen besprochen. In meinem Fall muss das Schlüsselbein stabilisiert werden, da sonst das Risiko besteht das das Schulterblatt nicht sauber verheilt. Wäre das Schulterblatt weniger oder nicht betroffen, wäre keine OP nötig...

Gesendet von meinem GT-I9505 mit Tapatalk


----------



## Nachaz (26. August 2014)

Dann alles gute!


----------



## nf2 (26. August 2014)

Moin moin, hat hier Jemand ne Ahnung wo ich die Gabelanschlaggummis für ein 2012er Aurum herbekomme/bestellen kann?

VG
Daniel


----------



## 26TriXXer (26. August 2014)

nf2 schrieb:


> Moin moin, hat hier Jemand ne Ahnung wo ich die Gabelanschlaggummis für ein 2012er Aurum herbekomme/bestellen kann?
> 
> VG
> Daniel


Indiansummer.ch


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Nachaz (28. August 2014)

Bin nach kurzem Banshee-Exkurs wieder in der Aurum-Gemeinde angekommen. Keine Probleme mit dem Schaltwerk, hier ein paar Fotos davon:


----------



## Nachaz (28. August 2014)

Ach ja, und diesmal habe ich dran Gedacht den Rahmen an die Waage zu hängen:
http://gewichte.mtb-news.de/product-9591-14130/norco-full-suspension-aurum


----------



## fossi98 (31. August 2014)

servus,
suche evtl einen Aurum Rahmen in L.
Kann ruhig gebraucht sein aber nicht defekt!
Vielleicht hat ja jemand einen zu verkaufen, konnte im Internet  bisher kein passenden finden.
Angebote bitte als Nachricht 
Danke schonmal im Vorraus!


----------



## Scotty_Genius (3. Oktober 2014)

Ich gehöre nun auch zu den stolzen aurum besitzern 
Bin Heute erst kurz mal uf dem Hometrail gewesen, aber mann ist das Teil gut ausbalanciert in der Luft!


----------



## Fisch1982 (3. Oktober 2014)

Scotty_Genius schrieb:


> Ich gehöre nun auch zu den stolzen aurum besitzern
> Bin Heute erst kurz mal uf dem Hometrail gewesen, aber mann ist das Teil gut ausbalanciert in der Luft!


Fesch!
Viel spaß damit


Scotty_Genius schrieb:


> Ich gehöre nun auch zu den stolzen aurum besitzern
> Bin Heute erst kurz mal uf dem Hometrail gewesen, aber mann ist das Teil gut ausbalanciert in der Luft!


----------



## Scotty_Genius (5. Oktober 2014)

Gestern das erste Mal im Park und macht schon irre Laune das Teil, ich bin verliebt 

Nur hat es mir schon ordentlich Steine aufgewirbelt und ich habe etwas Angst um mein tiefgezogenes Unterrohr. Gibt es da gute Lösungen um es zu Schützen? Irgendwelche Kunstoff guars oder auch bereits zugeschnittene Klebefolien?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## san_andreas (5. Oktober 2014)

Schau mal bei Rockguardz, da gibt es für viele Rahmen passende Carbon-Schützer.


----------



## Nachaz (7. Oktober 2014)

Hier ein weiterer Baustein im Rätsel um das Zee-Schaltwerks-Mysterium:
http://si.shimano.com/php/download.php?file=pdf/dm/DM-RD0001-04-ENG.pdf
Seite 10

Es gibt beim Zee zwei verschiedene Versionen des Ausliegers. Auf einem steht nix - das ist die Freeride-Version bis 36 Zähne, auf dem anderen steht DH - das ist die DH-Version bis 28 Zähne.

Ich vermute stark, dass beim Aurum eine Version besser passt und eine Version schlechter... habe aber selbst keins da, kann also nicht testen. Vielleicht können ja mal die Leute mit Zee-Schaltwerken nachgucken welche Version sie haben und ob es passt oder nicht.


----------



## sandro100 (8. Oktober 2014)

Zum Thema Unterrohrschutz.... Kann das Teil von Rockgardz echt empfehlen.
Sieht Sauber aus und erfüllt top seinen Zweck. Nur bei der Montage ist ein wenig Geschick und Geduld gefordert.




 

 .


----------



## Scotty_Genius (8. Oktober 2014)

Freut mich zu hören, denn meiner ist bereits unterwegs zu mir 
Wird der denn einfach über das unterrohr gesteckt?


----------



## sandro100 (8. Oktober 2014)

ja es ist eine Anleitung dabei... man muss das Teil in richtig heißem Wasser ein paar minuten weich werden lassen und danach montieren.
Und das ganze mit Gefühl ;-) 
Wenn das Teil richtig in position ist, hebt es einwandfrei.


----------



## 26TriXXer (8. Oktober 2014)

Ich hab den selben einfach mit Gewalt draufgesteckt, geht auch


----------



## Scotty_Genius (10. Oktober 2014)

Ich habe heute versucht die Feder in meinem Fox Van R zu wechseln. Also habe ich den Dämpfer aus der oberen aufnahme gelöst und versucht die Feder zu entfernen. Nur sind da noch die Dämpferbuchsen im weg. Muss ich die wirklich auspressen um die Feder zu wechseln?


----------



## _arGh_ (10. Oktober 2014)

das ist norcotastisch und dementsprechend absicht..


----------



## sandro100 (11. Oktober 2014)

Du wirst wohl keine andere Wahl haben... Bei meinem Cane Creek geht das echt easy... Bei Fox kommt es drauf an welche verbaut sind. Aber sollte auch kein Problem sein...


----------



## Nachaz (11. Oktober 2014)

sandro100 schrieb:


> Du wirst wohl keine andere Wahl haben... Bei meinem Cane Creek geht das echt easy... Bei Fox kommt es drauf an welche verbaut sind. Aber sollte auch kein Problem sein...



Beim Van RC sind weniger die Buchsen das Hauptproblem, eher die Kombination aus Buchsen und Rebound-Einstellknopf...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## sandro100 (11. Oktober 2014)

Na ja, der Reboundknopf sollte eher kein Problem darstellen. Die Buchsen müssen raus, egal ob Fox oder Cane Creek.


----------



## Akrapovic (11. Oktober 2014)

mein aurum





steht im bikemarkt zum verkauf
http://bikemarkt.mtb-news.de/article/478555-norco-2014-norco-aurum-m


----------



## Akrapovic (26. Oktober 2014)

ist bei 1,87m ein 2013er aurum in m passend ? 
ich hab da meinen zweifel


----------



## bikebuster90 (26. Oktober 2014)

hatte ein 2013 aurum le in L, war mir mit 1,93m zu klein
das 2014 aurum le in L ist wesentlich größer, gefällt mir besser


----------



## Nouse2112 (3. November 2014)

Servus ich such die adapter für die Hinterachse von 150 auf 157 X12 hat wer welche oder kann mir wer sagen wo ich welche bekomme?? 
MFG Stefan


----------



## enforce (3. November 2014)

Hersteller der Nabe wäre interessant!


----------



## 26TriXXer (3. November 2014)

Nein. Die adapter sind von Norco und werden innen am Ausfallende montiert, Nabe daher egal


----------



## Nouse2112 (3. November 2014)

ist nen Mavic DeeMax LRS! Kann ich den Adapter von Norco irgendwo direkt bestellen?


----------



## enforce (4. November 2014)

Ich denke eher, dass er die Nabenadapter meint - *von* 150 *auf* 157mm. Die Rahmenchips reduzieren ja genau in die andere Richtung.
Wenn ja, dann sind das die gleichen, wie von 135 auf 142mm. Gibts dann bei Mavic.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Nouse2112 (4. November 2014)

Nabe vom LRS ist jetzt 150 entweder die Erweiterungskappen oder halt die Original Norco Reduzierungen auf 150 was mir eigentlich lieber wäre.. aber kann die leider nirgendwo finden die Chips hab ich ja gefunden aber ich weis halt nicht so recht die einen sagen es passt, 
die anderen sagen wiederum das geht nicht....


----------



## enforce (5. November 2014)

Funktioniert beides gut. Entweder die X-12 Endkappen für die Naben verwenden oder eben den Abstand der Ausfallenden mittels Chips reduzieren.


----------



## sandro100 (5. November 2014)

Wegen den Chips würde ich mal IndianSummer (Norco Vertrieb)in der Schweiz nachfragen. Oder beim Bikeshop vom Bikepark Albstadt nachfragen. Der verkauft NorcoBikes und ist in solchen Fällen recht hilfsbereit. Die Mavic Adapter sind soviel ich weiß nur für die 135 mm Narbe gedacht.


----------



## Nouse2112 (6. November 2014)

naja die Adapter für die Nabe hab ich mir jetzt erstmal von Mavic bestellt aber hätte halt doch lieber die Norco naja mal sehn Vl. komm ich da noch ran!


----------



## Nouse2112 (8. November 2014)

also die Adapter von 135 auf 142 hab ich jetzt drin und jetzt passt das erstmal


----------



## Gonzo0815 (12. November 2014)

Hallo!

Möchte gerne eine Frag in den Raum werfen.
Mein GT Fury ist gerissen, da die Garantieabwicklung zwar läuft aber ich mir net sicher bin ob´s da ne Einigungn gibt. Schaue ich mich um einen neuen Rahmen um.

Da ist jetzt eben das Aurum ab 2014 in der engeren Auswahl.

Jetzt zur Frage.
Nachdem ich nur wenig über Risse und Brüche gefunden habe, nehme ich an das es ein recht soliger Rahmen ist. Gehe ich da recht in der Annahme?
Wenn´s wirklich zu einem Bruch kommen sollte, ist der Service von Norco ok? Ab 2014 gibt es ja lebeslange Garantie wenn ich das richtig verstanden habe.

Greez Tom


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## bikebuster90 (12. November 2014)

hallo tom, naja das ein norco aurum haltbar ist, kann ich nicht bestätigen, mein 2013 aurum le ist nach knapp 1 jahr gerissen, garantieabwicklung wurde über den händler gemacht problemlos, bekam den 2014 aurum le rahmen & seitdem noch nicht so lange im einsatz, ist also noch abzuwarten, wie lange dieser hält


----------



## Gonzo0815 (13. November 2014)

Danke für die Antwort!

Ok brechen/reissen kann ja alles wie ich gemerkt habe. Aber wenn die Garantieabwicklung funktioniert ist das ja nicht ganz so tragisch. Wo ist deines denn gerissen und wie lange hat die Abwicklung gedauert?


----------



## bikebuster90 (13. November 2014)

der rahmen ist zwischen oberrohr & sattelrohr gerissen









das ganze hat ca. 2-3 wochen gedauert, bis ich einen neuen rahmen hatte


----------



## Gonzo0815 (13. November 2014)

Hey

Danke für die Infos!
Naja, 2-3 Wochen ist eh ok, Riss ist natürlich blöd. Aber die Stelle ist jetzt nicht so gefährlich wie bei meinem GT das Steuerrohr. 
Ist jetzt für mich kein KO Kriterium für´s Norco.
Naja, wie gesagt mal abwarten und dann schau ich weiter. 

Gruß Tom


----------



## CDRacer (15. November 2014)

Mein 2012er Aurum ist an der unteren Dampferaufnahme gerissen, wurde nach ziemlich genau zwei Jahren aber auch noch ersetzt. Ging über einen Händler in UK, da ich damals in Deutschland keines mehr in L bekommen habe. Hab jetzt auch ein 2014er Aurum LE bekommen, steht aber bisher nur in der Wohnung, wird ein Freund von mir ab kommender Saison fahren. Garantieabwicklung ging sehr zügig, habe Bilder an den Händler gesendet, anhand von denen hat der britische Norco Vertrieb bereits die Garantie genehmigt und musste dann nur noch den Rahmen einsenden, damit er aus dem Verkehr gezogen ist. Denke auch ca. 3-4 Wochen von Fotos einsenden bis zum Eintreffen des neuen Rahmens, trotz Versand nach und aus UK.


----------



## Gonzo0815 (20. November 2014)

Naja, das klingt für mich alles ganz ok!
Ich warte jetzt schon 2 Wochen ohne Reaktion von GT 

Eine Frage hätt ich noch.
Die Lager für Wippe und Hinterbau, sind das normale 2RS wie es sie überall zu kaufen gibt. Oder sind das auch die V (vollkugeligen) also die ohne Käfig dafür mit mehr Kugeln?
Hab nämlich grad ein Tues 2.0 auf dem Seziertisch und ärger mich grad weil ich die V Lager nirgends bekomme.

Gruß Tom


----------



## Nachaz (20. November 2014)

Gonzo0815 schrieb:


> Eine Frage hätt ich noch.
> Die Lager für Wippe und Hinterbau, sind das normale 2RS wie es sie überall zu kaufen gibt.


Ja, ganz normale gedichtete Rillenkugellager.
2x 61902-2RS1
2x 61804-2RS1
4x 608-2RSR


----------



## Gonzo0815 (20. November 2014)

Danke!

Die größen hab ich zwar schon gefunden nur war mir nicht klar ob es die V oder MAX Version ist. Weil die kosten ja eine Lawine! Die Wald und Wiesen Lager kosten ja nicht viel.
Also bis jetzt sprechen alle Vorteile für ein Aurum.

Wenn ich vom 2014 Rahmen ausgehe, sollte M recht verspielt sein und L schön ruhig liegen.
Vom Reach liegt das Tues 2.0 in L ja genau dazwischen, hat da zufällig jemand einen Vergleich?


----------



## Gonzo0815 (24. November 2014)

So, Garantie gibt es keine von GT (3 Monate drüber) Kulanz wird auch nix wie's aussieht. Also ist das Aurum ganz hoch im Kurs.

Wie lang muss die Sattelstütze den mindestens sein? Denn meine alte aus dem GT kommt mir gefühlt zu kurz vor.
Kann noch jemand was zur Rahmengrösse beim 2014er sagen, bei 1,83m würd ich M nehmen, weil ich's gerne verspielt habe.


----------



## MTB-Timmel (3. Dezember 2014)

CRxflo schrieb:


> 16,2 kg nun


was sind denn das für kabelhalterungen die du ans oberrohr geklebt hast? und scheuert es dann nicht ca 10cm weiter vorne?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## moRReSSey (5. Dezember 2014)

Damit verhindert man, dass die Züge an der Wippe scheuern und 10cm weiter vorne klebt man einfach nen kleinen Streifen Lackschutzfolie an die Stelle, an der die Züge ans Oberrohr kommen.
Hab ich bei meinem Aurum auch so gemacht.
Ich benutze zusätzlich an einigen Stellen noch die Jagwire TubeTops, somit habe ich nirgendwo abgescheuerte Lackstellen an meinem Rahmen.


----------



## MTB-Timmel (5. Dezember 2014)

ja, was sind das für welche und wo bekommt man die her? und kann der Zug durchgleiten oder wird er fest gehalten?


----------



## bikebuster90 (6. Dezember 2014)

ich habe ein paar zusätzliche kabelbinder angebracht, leitungen fixiert, sodass diese nicht gleiten können und ausreichende radien an den drehpunkten verlegt, funktioniert einwandfrei
hier zu sehen:  http://fotos.mtb-news.de/s/62036


----------



## MTB-Timmel (6. Dezember 2014)

ich habs versucht wie bei dir  aber ich bekomm es einfach nicht so fest hin, kabel gleiten immer ein bisschen durch und die "Bögen" werden dann immer wieder kleiner


----------



## MTB-Timmel (6. Dezember 2014)

hier mal meins mit fox 36  fährt sich super, überlege ob ich ein CCDB Air einbaue, wobei der RC2 echt super funktioniert


----------



## bikebuster90 (6. Dezember 2014)

hast du die leitungen auch mit 2 kabelbindern an einem halter fixiert, wie hier:





der große kabelbinder hält die leitung am rahmen & der kleine fixiert die leitung und verhindert das durchgleiten
bei mir & einem kumpel funktioniert es so


----------



## MTB-Timmel (6. Dezember 2014)

ah oke, das werd ich mal ausprobieren


----------



## Nachaz (9. Dezember 2014)

Hatte keinen Bock auf Frickellösungen bei der Kabelführung nachdem das bei meinem alten immer nur eine Zeit lang funktioniert hat und dann doch wieder irgend etwas abgescheuert war. Habe daher den Rahmen an den Scheuerstellen mit Flauschteil abgeklebt. Das fällt beim schwarzen 14er LE aber nicht auf, beim grünen 13er LE würde das wohl eher nicht so gut aussehen.


----------



## bikebuster90 (9. Dezember 2014)

naja auf's aussehen achte ich sowieso nicht so, die funktion steht im vordergrund, mit meiner methode habe ich bisher keine probleme
so sah's am alten aus:





so sieht es am neuen aus:


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## MTB-Timmel (10. Dezember 2014)

funktioniert bei mir jetzt auch gut  danke für den tipp! hab allerdings noch isolierband vor die kabelbinder geklebt, jetzt kanns wirklich nicht mehr durchgleiten


----------



## Gonzo0815 (15. Dezember 2014)

So, es ist vollbracht!

Hab mir jetzt auch ein Aurum geholt. Gebrauchte Kiste, aber ein ehrlicher Verkäufer. 
Paar Macken sind natürlich schon dran, aber nix wildes. 
Da ich die Kiste gerade bis ins letze Einzelteil zerlegt habe und jetzt gerade alles abklebe usw. war ich auf der Suche nach einem Manual oder Explosionszeichnung mit den Drehmomenten.
Nur bin ich anscheinend unfähig das im www zu finden.

Kann mir da bitte jemand von euch über die Straße helfen!
Danke

Gruß Tom


----------



## esmirald_h (15. Dezember 2014)

siehe :http://www.norco.com/faq copy/pdf.php?cat=3&id=7&artlang=en


----------



## san_andreas (15. Dezember 2014)

Gab es nicht auch ein Bike-Schrauben vor dem Drehmomentschlüssel ?


----------



## bikebuster90 (15. Dezember 2014)

hier die anzugsdrehmonente für das norco aurum


----------



## Gonzo0815 (16. Dezember 2014)

san_andreas schrieb:


> Gab es nicht auch ein Bike-Schrauben vor dem Drehmomentschlüssel ?



Gab es nicht auch Kerzenschein vor dem elektrischen Licht? Wieso sollte ich nicht die richtigen Drehmomenten verwenden wollen? Sicher geht´s mit Gefühl auch. Aber wenn ich schon geeignetes Werkzeug besitze dann möchte ich es auch verwenden und das richtig wenn möglich 



esmirald_h schrieb:


> siehe :http://www.norco.com/faq copy/pdf.php?cat=3&id=7&artlang=en



Danke, aber der Zugriff wird mir verweigert


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## willi20 (16. Dezember 2014)

Aktualisier die Seite nochmal beim 1. Mal hats das bei mir auch angezeigt.

Steht aber das gleiche drinnen wie von @liteville901


----------



## Gonzo0815 (24. Dezember 2014)

So, nachdem das Christkind heute doch noch die Sattelstütze gebracht hat, mal ein Preview.

Paar Sachen wie finale Zugführung,  Kette usw. fehlen und Sattel kommt noch ein Toiga Nachbau in weiss. Aber im großen und ganzen wirds so in 2015 gefahren!


----------



## Gonzo0815 (25. Dezember 2014)

Wer von euch hat den ein Saint 9fach Schaltwerk verbaut?
Ich hab zwar kein Problem dass es am Rahmen ansteht, aber sauber eingestellt bekomm ich es nicht. Schaltet einfach nicht sauber egal was ich mache!
Schaltauge ist das kurze aus Stahl verbaut, Modekonverter ist am Saint nicht angebracht.


----------



## willi20 (26. Dezember 2014)

Hab zwar kein Norco, aber sitzt das Schaltauge und der Käfig  senkrecht? Oder eventuell leicht verbogen?


----------



## Gonzo0815 (26. Dezember 2014)

Wie schlecht kennst mich eigentlich? 
Wie oft hast den schon was verbogenes an einem meiner Bikes entdeckt? 

Aber zum besseren Verständnis, es ist nichts verbogen oder krumm.
Wenn ich von nicht sauberen schalten spreche, meine ich in dem Fall. Wenn ich das Runterschalten sauber einstelle, funktioniert das Hochschalten nicht mehr sauber und umgekehrt. 
Hab's schon mit verschiedenen Zugspannungen, dem Abstand usw. probiert. Nix hilft so wirklich, mit dem Abstand konnte ich es ein wenig verbessern, aber zufrieden bin ich damit nicht.
Werd morgen mal testen ob's mit dem Modekonverter was wird.


----------



## willi20 (26. Dezember 2014)

Eben weil ich weiß das du das Schaltwerk einstellen kannst, war das meine vermutung. Aber Probier mal mit dem Modekonverter.

Ansonst kann nur mehr sein, das das Saint dein Vorhaben mit dem Sattel mitbekommen hat und den Suizid vorzieht


----------



## Gonzo0815 (27. Dezember 2014)

So, mal bissl vom einen Thema weg, weils heut grad so schön passt!

Wir basteln uns einen Unterrohrschutz für ein Aurum 

Wer´s auch vor hat. Material kommt auf ~50€ je nach Shop Material und Menge. Bei mir lags zum Glück daheim herum.

Schritt1:
Rahmen an der Stelle abkleben und anschließend mit Trennwachs, oder Trennlack behandeln!




Schritt2:
Erste Lage Platzieren und schauen das die gut passt.




Schritt3:
Je nach Gusto noch 1-3 Lagen aufbringen und darauf achten das keine Lufteinschlüsse entstehen.




Ob´s was geworden ist, wird sich in ~14h oder besser gesagt morgen Früh zeigen. 

Ich belästige euch dann wieder mit weiteren Fotos


----------



## Gonzo0815 (29. Dezember 2014)

Schritt4:
Entformen nachdem es ~24h ausgehärtet ist. Jetzt noch nach Wunsch zuschneiden und vielleicht Lackieren und fertig 




Wenn ich dann die Zeit gefunden habe ihn fertigzustellen, gibt´s noch finale Fotos.

Sollte jemand mehr dazu wissen wollen dann kann er mich auch gerne per PN anschreiben.


----------



## Gonzo0815 (2. Januar 2015)

So weiter im Text.

Schritt5:
Anzeichnen und Schneiden. Angezeichnet wurde mit Bleistift, geschnitten mit Cutter-Messer und einer feinen Metallsäge.




Schritt6:
Genaues Anpassen, nach einigen Durchläufen ist die finale Form nun gefunden. Noch anschleifen und dann lackieren.




Schritt7: 
Lackieren, passen zum Rahmen in matt schwarz. Nach ca. 2,5 Lagen noch trocknen und dann montieren!




Schritt8:
Auf der Rückseite mit Doppelklebeband versehen und dann auf den Rahmen kleben, fertig!


----------



## Gonzo0815 (2. Januar 2015)

So und ein letztes mal werd ich euch noch mit einem Pic vom fertigen Bike belästigen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## MTB-Timmel (3. Januar 2015)

hi, habe ein Problem mit meiner Hinterrad. Und zwar hat mein Hinterbau Spiel, ich vermute jedenfalls das es vom Laufrad kommt! Habe jetzt ein niegelnagelneues Laufrad eingebaut, aber wenn ich den sattel festhalte und am Rad hin und her rüttle, spür ich immer noch ein Spiel! wie kann das sein, oder kann es woanders herkommen? Lagerschrauben sind alle fest! Auch wenn ich leicht mit der faust gegen die Ketten- oder Sitzstrebe haue, fängt der Hinterbau an zu vibrieren! Das ist doch nicht normal? Vielen Dank schonmal


----------



## Gonzo0815 (3. Januar 2015)

Blöde Frage, aber stimmt die Breite der Nabe?
Wenn ja, überprüf mal ob die Achse richtig eingeschraubt ist. Hab schon oft erlebt, dass sich die lockern und dann hat das Hinterrad Spiel.


----------



## MTB-Timmel (3. Januar 2015)

157mm Achsbreite, hab die passenden Endkappen dran! Und Achse ist 100% Fest genung, bestimnmt schon 25Nm statt den 20Nm erlaubten


----------



## Gonzo0815 (3. Januar 2015)

Ich meine die Nabenachse, nicht die Steckachse!


----------



## MTB-Timmel (3. Januar 2015)

hinterrad ist komplett neu, was soll sich da lockern? is ne hope pro 2 evo nabe


----------



## Gonzo0815 (3. Januar 2015)

Natürlich, und weil's neu is kann da auch sicher nix locker sein


----------



## Nukem49 (3. Januar 2015)

Hatte ich am Aurum auch mal. Nachdem ich die Lager gewechselt hatte war's weg.


----------



## MTB-Timmel (3. Januar 2015)

Nukem49 schrieb:


> Hatte ich am Aurum auch mal. Nachdem ich die Lager gewechselt hatte war's weg.


meinst die Lager vom Rahmen?


----------



## MTB-Timmel (3. Januar 2015)

Gonzo0815 schrieb:


> Natürlich, und weil's neu is kann da auch sicher nix locker sein


oke, dann werde ich morgen mal schauen ob ich etwas finde zum festdrehen. hast du eig das problem mit dem saint-schaltwerk behoben? meins tut auch nur wenn ichs sehr nahe an rahmen anstelle und dann stößt es beim fahren an :/


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Gonzo0815 (3. Januar 2015)

Ich hab heute den Modekonverter montiert, mit dem ist's jetzt etwas besser. Da aber noch der Schnee liegt steht die Testfahrt aus. Am Montageständer funktionierts jetzt mal zufriedenstellend.


----------



## Nukem49 (4. Januar 2015)

MTB-Timmel schrieb:


> meinst die Lager vom Rahmen?


Jo, genau! Nach dem Lagerwechsel war das Spiel am Hinterrad weg. Von welchem Lager es kam, kann ich dir leider nicht sagen.


----------



## MTB-Timmel (4. Januar 2015)

Oke, Lager hab ich bestellt! hattest du spezielles Werkzeug oder hast's mit Hammer und paar Nüssen gemacht? 

an der Nabe habe ich nix gefunden wo man fester anziehen könnte! habe weiter vorne auch mal etwas von Crush Washer'n gelesen, die bei der 157mm Nabe NICHT eingebaut werden sollen! Was ist damit denn genau gemeint?


----------



## Gonzo0815 (4. Januar 2015)

Das sind Distanzringe die verbaut werden müssen wenn du eine 150er Naben fährst.


----------



## MTB-Timmel (4. Januar 2015)

Ihr meint die Endkappen? http://www.hibike.de/shop/product/p...8c886f2a7/Hope-Umbaukit-Pro2-EVO-HR-Nabe.html 

135mm=>12x142mm/150mm=>12x157mm Thru Axle TA (Steckachse)

habe die alten runter und die neuen wieder drauf?!?!


----------



## Gonzo0815 (4. Januar 2015)

So wirklich Plan hat du nicht oder? 
Das was du postest ist der Umbaukit für die Nabe. Die Crush Washer sind Distanzringe die je einer pro Seite eingebaut werden um den Hinterbau schmaler zu machen. So dass er für 150er Naben passt, da nicht jeder Hersteller ein Kit 150->157 anbietet.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## MTB-Timmel (4. Januar 2015)

ja, ich mache meinen Hinterbau aber nicht schmaler, sondern die Nabe breiter. Daher das Umbaukit in Form von anderen Endkappen! 150mm-->157mm. Crush Washer hab ich bisher noch nie gehört, daher die Verwirrung!


----------



## Gonzo0815 (4. Januar 2015)

Passt ja auch, entweder das eine oder das andere. Die Washer gibt's glaub ich auch nur beim Framekit dazu.


----------



## Nukem49 (4. Januar 2015)

MTB-Timmel schrieb:


> Oke, Lager hab ich bestellt! hattest du spezielles Werkzeug oder hast's mit Hammer und paar Nüssen



Ich habe alle Lager mit ner Gewindestange, Nüssen und Improvisation raus bekommen. Da der Rahmen aber an den Lagern geschwungen ist war das ein ganz schöner Murks. Beim Einpressen der neuen Lager hat ich dann Probleme und musste es vom Bikeladen machen lassen.


----------



## Pogo-Ride (6. Januar 2015)

MTB-Timmel schrieb:


> hi, habe ein Problem mit meiner Hinterrad. Und zwar hat mein Hinterbau Spiel, ich vermute jedenfalls das es vom Laufrad kommt! Habe jetzt ein niegelnagelneues Laufrad eingebaut, aber wenn ich den sattel festhalte und am Rad hin und her rüttle, spür ich immer noch ein Spiel! wie kann das sein, oder kann es woanders herkommen? Lagerschrauben sind alle fest! Auch wenn ich leicht mit der faust gegen die Ketten- oder Sitzstrebe haue, fängt der Hinterbau an zu vibrieren! Das ist doch nicht normal? Vielen Dank schon mal


 
Hatte ich ebenfalls. Ursache war schnell gefunden. Alle vier Rillenkugellager 6092RS an den Ketten bzw. Sitzstreben hatten derbe Spiel.(nach einer halben Saison)
Völlig unterdimensioniert..


----------



## Gonzo0815 (6. Januar 2015)

Naja, dann schau dir mal an was Speci verbaut und das dann auch noch fast ungeschützt gegen Schmutz!
Wenn du was willst was länger hält musst du zu Enduro-Bearings greifen und dort die "max" Version nehmen. Kostet halt gleich mal ne Stange dafür halten die auch deutlich länger


----------



## MTB-Timmel (6. Januar 2015)

Pogo-Ride schrieb:


> Hatte ich ebenfalls. Ursache war schnell gefunden. Alle vier Rillenkugellager 6092RS an den Ketten bzw. Sitzstreben hatten derbe Spiel.(nach einer halben Saison)
> Völlig unterdimensioniert..


da sind aber meines Wissens 608er Lager verbaut! oder?

In meinem Norco sind übrigens Enduro Bearings verbaut!


----------



## _arGh_ (6. Januar 2015)

Gonzo0815 schrieb:


> Naja, dann schau dir mal an was Speci verbaut und das dann auch noch fast ungeschützt gegen Schmutz!
> Wenn du was willst was länger hält musst du zu Enduro-Bearings greifen und dort die "max" Version nehmen. Kostet halt gleich mal ne Stange dafür halten die auch deutlich länger


haben bei mir auch nicht besser gehalten..


----------



## Gonzo0815 (7. Januar 2015)

Echt? Also in einem Tues 2.0 halten die schon 2 Saisonen und die in meinem Aurum haben auch schon eine Sasison runter. Das einzige das sie gebraucht haben war reinigen und eine neue Packung Fett.


----------



## _arGh_ (7. Januar 2015)

ja kommt ja sicher auch immer darauf an, was man wo/wie damit fährt.

aber wenn die guten  dinger nach ein paar monaten schon durch sind, dann kann man sie sicher nicht als das wundermittel anpreisen..


----------



## Pogo-Ride (8. Januar 2015)

MTB-Timmel schrieb:


> da sind aber meines Wissens 608er Lager verbaut! oder?
> 
> In meinem Norco sind übrigens Enduro Bearings verbaut!


kann auch sein, habs nur aus der Erinnerung getippt!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## MTB-Timmel (10. Januar 2015)

so, hab heute alle Lager getauscht. Spiel ist Weg  btw, ich hatte überall Enduro Lager in der "Max" Version verbaut! also so toll können die auch nicht sein, sind wohl einfach unterdimensioniert wie bereits erwähnt!


----------



## Gonzo0815 (10. Januar 2015)

Wie lange bist du die Lager gefahren?
Naja, sicher könnten vor allem die im Hinterbau größer sein. Sind sie aber leider nicht.
Naja meine halten noch und wenns so weit ist werd ich mal normale nehmen und schauen wie lange die es machen.


----------



## MTB-Timmel (10. Januar 2015)

ich ein Jahr, ob der Vorbesitzer schonmal die Lager gewechselt hat weiß ich nicht. Er meinte nur beim Verkauf Lager seien noch gut! Naja jetzt bin ich mal gespannt wie lange die jetzigen durchhalten

fahre aber auch schon seit Monaten mit dem erwähnten Spiel rum!


----------



## eljugador (10. Januar 2015)

Hi Leute,
ich hoffe ich werde nicht gesteinigt, habe das Forum hier noch nicht durchgelesen  mich würde ein aurum von 2014 interesiern und wollte fragen wie eure Erfahrungen sind. Schwanke zwischen einem Kona Operator Carbon und dem Bike und muss bis Montage eine Entscheidung getroffen haben. Hat von euch vielleicht sogar jemand ein vergleich ?
MfG Michel 
Vielen Dank


----------



## eljugador (11. Januar 2015)

Kann mir niemand was dazu sagen?


----------



## bikebuster90 (11. Januar 2015)

einen direkten vergleich habe ich nicht, nur einen bekannten, der ein kona operator carbon hat, bei ihm gingen relativ schnell alle lager kpautt und der rahmen soll auch nicht so haltbar sein
zum norco aurum kann ich nur sagen, das 2013 war nicht lange haltbar nach 10 bikeparkeinsätzen ist der rahmen gerissen, das 2014 fährt sich super, aber habe ich noch nicht lange im einsatz zwecks haltbarkeit


----------



## eljugador (11. Januar 2015)

Vielen Dank schon mal 
Ok das hört sich ja nicht gut an.
Beim Preis liegen beide gleich. 
Kannst du mir was zur DH Performace sagen , darauf liegt mein hauptaugenmerk.


----------



## bikebuster90 (11. Januar 2015)

kann ich jetzt nur zum norco aurum sagen, das 2013 fällt kleiner aus, war meiner ansicht nach zu klein, das 2014er ist deutlich länger und fährt sich viel ruhiger, fahrwerk arbeitet unauffällig und ist gut kontrollierbar im grenzbereich, mehr kann ich noch nicht dazu sagen


----------



## MTB-Timmel (11. Januar 2015)

liteville901 schrieb:


> einen direkten vergleich habe ich nicht, nur einen bekannten, der ein kona operator carbon hat, bei ihm gingen relativ schnell alle lager kpautt und der rahmen soll auch nicht so haltbar sein
> zum norco aurum kann ich nur sagen, das 2013 war nicht lange haltbar nach 10 bikeparkeinsätzen ist der rahmen gerissen, das 2014 fährt sich super, aber habe ich noch nicht lange im einsatz zwecks haltbarkeit



vllt sagst du aber noch dazu das das nicht dein 1. Rahmen war den du kaputt bekommen hast  

ich selbst fahre das 13er und finde es nicht zu kurz! finde es optimal, habe allerdings auch kein vergleich zum 14er. Hinterbauperformance finde ich herrausragend! Lackqualität lässt zu wünschen übrig! Außerdem ist die Zugführung mehr als nervig! 

vllt liest du dir auch mal den ibc test  zum aurum durch

http://www.mtb-news.de/news/2012/07...disches-sparmodell-auf-gold-kurs-fahrbericht/


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## fishbone121 (13. Januar 2015)

hat eigentlich jemand von euch schonmal ein Öhlins Dämpfer im Aurum getestet? Würd mich mal interessieren wie der sich im Vergleich zum ccdb oder rc4 im Aurum fährt..


----------



## eljugador (13. Januar 2015)

Danke für die Antworten.
Werde wohl nich mal zum Händler gehen müssen und zum 3 mal mit kona operator carbon vergleichen müssen.
Gefallen mir einfach beide super.
MfG Michel


----------



## Take-Off (23. Januar 2015)

Servus Leute,

Bin seit heut auch ein Aurum-Fahrer und frage mich jetzt welche Federhärte im Dämpfer (RS Vivid R2C) für mich passen würde. Jetzt ist eine 400x3.0 verbaut!
In die Boxxer RC werde ich die gelbe Feder verbauen bei meinem fahrfertigen Gewicht von ca. 65-66 kg

Danke für eure Hilfe!


----------



## bikebuster90 (23. Januar 2015)

http://www.tftuned.com/spring-calculator


----------



## bikebuster90 (23. Januar 2015)

http://www.canecreek.com/products/suspension/double-barrel/spring-calculator

such dir einen aus


----------



## _arGh_ (23. Januar 2015)

Take-Off schrieb:


> Servus Leute,
> 
> Bin seit heut auch ein Aurum-Fahrer und frage mich jetzt welche Federhärte im Dämpfer (RS Vivid R2C) für mich passen würde. Jetzt ist eine 400x3.0 verbaut!
> In die Boxxer RC werde ich die gelbe Feder verbauen bei meinem fahrfertigen Gewicht von ca. 65-66 kg
> ...


~325


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## 26TriXXer (24. Januar 2015)

Grüß euch,

hat schon jemand "genauere" Infos zum neuen Aurum Carbon Rahmen? Geodaten, Release und/oder Preise?
Nehme alle Infos die ich bekommen kann.

Gruß
Patrick


----------



## Nachaz (24. Januar 2015)

Alle Infos unter Vorbehalt, da hörensagen:
Preis wird "billig", um die 2,4K UVP

Geo L:
343 BB-Höhe (-5mm ggü. 2014er)
430 Kettenstrebe (+10mm)
Radstand 1.245! (+21mm ggü 2014er, +39mm ggü. 2013er)
LW 63,0
Steuerrohr 120 (+10mm)
Reach nochmal 5mm mehr als das 14er
OR nur noch 603
Gewicht angeblich nur 3.320

Farbe noch unbekannt. LE-Rahmen wird wohl wieder mit CCDB Coil ausgeliefert.


----------



## 26TriXXer (24. Januar 2015)

Klingt schon mal seeehr spannend - danke dir dafür!
Preis klingt auch human
Gruß


----------



## eljugador (25. Januar 2015)

Hey habe mich jetzt für das Aurum entschieden und denke das ich zufrieden damit werde. 
Mich würde aber interessieren wie der standart Fox van r funktioniert habe leider bis jetzt nicht so gute Erfahrungen gemacht. 
Bin eigendlich ein Revox fan 
Hat den schon jemand im Aurum getestet? 
Und was haltet ihr vom vivid coil ? 
Danke schon mal


----------



## eljugador (26. Januar 2015)

Hat niemand erfahrungen was das besagte Thema angeht?


----------



## san_andreas (26. Januar 2015)

Du kannst den Fox auch vom MarioJaneiro überarbeiten lassen, muss ja nicht immer ein neuer Dämpfer sein.


----------



## eljugador (26. Januar 2015)

Ne neu ist wäre der Dämpfer nicht. Der vivid tune M/Mwürde mich aus einem Neurad 150€ kosten und den revox habe ich daheim liegen brauch nur ein neues Einstellrad und Madenschrauben für die Zugstuffe. Also von den kosten her wäre das Tunning wohl das teuerste.


----------



## san_andreas (27. Januar 2015)

Na dann. Der Revox ist doch eh top.


----------



## Idebug (28. Januar 2015)

hat jemand fürs 2014er aurum eine lagerüberischt? und fürn fox rc4 die buchsernmaße? wäre top!


----------



## eljugador (28. Januar 2015)

http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/t/technische-masse-norco-aurum-2012.595504/
Hier steht eigendlich alles was du benötigst


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Idebug (28. Januar 2015)

gut die buchsenmaße.
ich tue mir immer recht schwer mit den lagern,würde die gern einzeln kaufen weil sowas ja maßenware ist,immer ein komplett kit kaufen /:
vllt hat ja jemand ne übersicht


----------



## Gonzo0815 (28. Januar 2015)

Bisschen im Fred lesen wirkt oft Wunder 

http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/t/aurum.547925/page-52#post-12484005


----------



## Nachaz (9. Februar 2015)

Info von meinem Händler: Das neue Carbon-Aurum gibt es ersmal nur als Komplettrad


----------



## san_andreas (9. Februar 2015)

Das wird preislich auch interessant sein.


----------



## ToppaHarley (12. Februar 2015)

Hallo Leute,

ich suche die Adapter für den Hinterbau, um ihn von 157 auf 150mm umzubauen. Habe das Aurum als Komplettbike gekauft und die Adapter bei Kauf leider nicht erhalten... Bislang haben zwei Händler innerhalb von fast 3 Monaten es nicht geschafft, die zu besorgen...
Bitte auch gebrauchtes anbieten. Bitte per PN.
Danke euch vielmals im Voraus!

Edit: fürs Aurum 2013


----------



## 26TriXXer (12. Februar 2015)

ToppaHarley schrieb:


> Hallo Leute,
> 
> ich suche die Adapter für den Hinterbau, um ihn von 157 auf 150mm umzubauen. Habe das Aurum als Komplettbike gekauft und die Adapter bei Kauf leider nicht erhalten... Bislang haben zwei Händler innerhalb von fast 3 Monaten es nicht geschafft, die zu besorgen...
> Bitte auch gebrauchtes anbieten. Bitte per PN.
> ...



Ich kümmere mich darum, ich schreibe dir morgen.

Kommst du aus Ö?

Gruß
Patrick


----------



## ToppaHarley (12. Februar 2015)

26TriXXer schrieb:


> Ich kümmere mich darum, ich schreibe dir morgen.
> 
> Kommst du aus Ö?
> 
> ...


Danke, 
Ich komme aus Deutschland. 
LG


----------



## 26TriXXer (12. Februar 2015)

ToppaHarley schrieb:


> Danke,
> Ich komme aus Deutschland.
> LG


Oh ok - mal sehen. Kann dir morgen zumindest mal ne Artikelnummer und nen Preis sowie Quelle nennen.
Gruß


----------



## Gonzo0815 (13. Februar 2015)

Gonzo0815 schrieb:


> Wer von euch hat den ein Saint 9fach Schaltwerk verbaut?
> Ich hab zwar kein Problem dass es am Rahmen ansteht, aber sauber eingestellt bekomm ich es nicht. Schaltet einfach nicht sauber egal was ich mache!
> Schaltauge ist das kurze aus Stahl verbaut, Modekonverter ist am Saint nicht angebracht.



So News für alle die's interessiert.
Modekonverter schadet nicht beim Saint 9fach Schaltwerk, ist aber nicht Pflicht.

 Das Problem bei mir war dass sich eine Litze des Schaltseils im Schaltzug gesperrt hat. Deshalb ist das Schaltwerk nicht mehr sauber zurück runter.

Funktioniert jetzt so wie es soll


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## 26TriXXer (13. Februar 2015)

So - distanzscheiben auf 157 kosten im VK 14,99€, dürften recht fix bestellbar sein - Art.Nr. habe ich leider keine erhalten.

Wir können sie jedoch leider nicht verschicken.

Gruß
Patrick


----------



## ToppaHarley (13. Februar 2015)

26TriXXer schrieb:


> So - distanzscheiben auf 157 kosten im VK 14,99€, dürften recht fix bestellbar sein - Art.Nr. habe ich leider keine erhalten.
> 
> Wir können sie jedoch leider nicht verschicken.
> 
> ...


Hi, 

Vielen Dank für die Infos. 
Das bringt mich nur leider nicht weiter, wenn ihr sie nicht verschicken könnt  
Wie gesagt meine beiden "örtlichen" bekommens einfach nicht gebacken... Muss man sich nicht wundern wenn man mehr oder weniger iwann nur noch auf e-commerce umsteigt... 
Falls sich hier nix im Forum tut werd ich wohl oder übel in England ein Set mit Hinterbaulagern für 40 Euro bestellen müssen. Die bieten die leider nicht einzeln an...  :/ hatte mir nämlich grad frisch laufräder aufgebaut mit 150er Nabe weil mir versichert wurde, der Adapter wäre bestellt...


----------



## 26TriXXer (13. Februar 2015)

ToppaHarley schrieb:


> Hi,
> 
> Vielen Dank für die Infos.
> Das bringt mich nur leider nicht weiter, wenn ihr sie nicht verschicken könnt
> ...


Dachte ich mir schon... Ruf mal bei Motion Sports Wien persönlich an - vielleicht machen die ne Ausnahme und verschicken auch an privat.

Gruß


----------



## ToppaHarley (13. Februar 2015)

26TriXXer schrieb:


> Dachte ich mir schon... Ruf mal bei Motion Sports Wien persönlich an - vielleicht machen die ne Ausnahme und verschicken auch an privat.
> 
> Gruß


Einen Versuch ist es jedenfalls Wert. Solangsam muss das mal aus meinem Kopf raus und in mein Bike rein  
Danke


----------



## MTB-Timmel (15. Februar 2015)

hol dir doch einfach andere endkappen für deine nabe. so hab ichs zumindest gemacht!


----------



## ToppaHarley (15. Februar 2015)

MTB-Timmel schrieb:


> hol dir doch einfach andere endkappen für deine nabe. so hab ichs zumindest gemacht!


Gibt's für die leider nicht


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Gonzo0815 (15. Februar 2015)

Zum nächst besten Metallbearbeitungsbetrieb gehen, 10€ in die Kaffeekasse und zwei Distanzringe mit je 3,5mm mit heim nehmen


----------



## ToppaHarley (15. Februar 2015)

Gonzo0815 schrieb:


> Zum nächst besten Metallbearbeitungsbetrieb gehen, 10€ in die Kaffeekasse und zwei Distanzringe mit je 3,5mm mit heim nehmen


Klar, auch ne Möglichkeit, aber die Ringe liegen dann denke ich nicht so großflächig am Rahmen an und sind ja nicht verschraubt. Ist dann beim Einbau sehr fummelig und obs die wirkenden Kräfte dann so abkann  leg ich lieber was drauf  und habs ordentlich. So wird mein All Mountain momentan wenigstens auch mal fürs richtig shredden missbraucht. Macht auch Bock!  
Hab mal in England den besagten evanscycles angepinnt. Da wurd mir zumindest gesagt, dass die die wohl auch einzeln verkaufen und mir im Laufe nächster Woche nen Angebot zukommen lassen. Bin gespannt...


----------



## ToppaHarley (22. Februar 2015)

Danke an @hellidarold für die Adapter. 
Jetzt isses für die nächste Saison gerüstet!


----------



## MTB-Timmel (11. März 2015)

hallo miteinander.

habe jetzt einen ccdb coil in meinem Aurum. bin soweit zufrieden. es scheint nur das der Dämpfer nicht komplett ausfedert, kann immer noch ein bissel ausfedern wenn ich am sattel ziehe.(Buchsen sind neu, von Huber, und Dämpferschrauben auch bombenfest). Vorspannung habe ich eigentlich auch genug. ist das normal?

Grüße

Tim


----------



## _arGh_ (11. März 2015)

eher nein: hast du mal die ebl gemessen?


----------



## MTB-Timmel (12. März 2015)

ist ein 241 Dämpfer sollte also passen. fühlt sich so an als hätt ich schon Sag ohne draufzusitzen. kann auch mit dem kleinen finger einfedern so weich ist das. (350er Feder)


----------



## ToppaHarley (12. März 2015)

Was wiegst du denn? Vll is die Feder einfach zu schwach? 

Oder nimm mal die Feder ab und putz alles ordentlich. Insbesondere den kolben (mit ner alten Zahnbürste oder so) das hilft manchmal schon wunder


----------



## MTB-Timmel (12. März 2015)

ich wiege 63kg also fahr ich eig eher etwas zu hart(ist aber gewollt). Dämpfer kommt frisch vom Service laut IBC Verkäufer!

ab wann zählen denn die Umdrehungen für Vorspannung?


----------



## 26TriXXer (12. März 2015)

Ich wiege 68kg und fahre mit dem ccdb ne 450er Feder, passt mMn genau, lasst sich auch mit dem finger einfedern...
Keine Ahnung wieso, funktioniert aber erstklassig seit einer Saison


----------



## Gonzo0815 (12. März 2015)

MTB-Timmel schrieb:


> ab wann zählen denn die Umdrehungen für Vorspannung?



Die zählen ab dem Zeitpunkt wo die Feder kein Spiel mehr hat, also fest am Teller ansteht.



MTB-Timmel schrieb:


> hallo miteinander.
> 
> habe jetzt einen ccdb coil in meinem Aurum. bin soweit zufrieden. es scheint nur das der Dämpfer nicht komplett ausfedert, kann immer noch ein bissel ausfedern wenn ich am sattel ziehe.



Ist bei keinem Dämpfer normal, normal ist beim CCDB nur das er auf den ersten ca. 5mm so gut wie ungedämpft ist. 



MTB-Timmel schrieb:


> kann auch mit dem kleinen finger einfedern so weich ist das. (350er Feder)



Die Aussage ist zwar recht relativ, aber sicher auch nicht normal! Hab derzeit eine 400er verbaut (etwas zu hart) Kann zwar locker mit der der Hand am Sattel einfedern aber kleiner Finger wäre dann doch übertrieben.

Ich glaub eher das der Dämpfer kein Service gesehen hat und da irgendwas im Busch ist. Zu wenig Öl und/oder der Stickstoff im Piggy ist flöten gegangen usw. 
Ab zum Service damit und dann wird er so funktionieren wie er soll


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## eljugador (12. März 2015)

Habe das selbe Problem , liegt am eigengewicht des Radels in Kombination mit der weichen Feder (Fahrergewicht bedingt ) 
MfG Michel


----------



## MTB-Timmel (12. März 2015)

also bin heute nun das 1. mal damit gefahren. läuft super das ding, das angesprochene Problem ist beim Fahren irrelevant  Aber n großen Performance Gewinn im Vergleich zum rc2 von Fox konnte ich noch nicht feststellen.


----------



## _arGh_ (13. März 2015)

beim db ist halt das setup kritisch bzw entscheidend.


----------



## bender83 (22. März 2015)

So, die Knochen sind wieder verheilt und ich bringe gerade mein Aurum auf Vordermann. Hab gerade meine neuen Gleitlager und Buchsen von Huber (22.2x8 und 40.2x8) eingebaut. Ging ganz gut mit dem Tool. Fühlt sich im ersten Moment so an, als ob das Losbrechmoment besser geworden wäre. Schon im Stand... aber das kann ich erst richtig testen wenn ich im Gelände bin. Nach einem kurzen Test hatte ich das Gefühl, dass er bereits oben ein klein wenig Spiel hatte. Liegt aber wohl eher an der Feder. Drehe ich die ein klein wenig ist wieder ruhe und das obwohl sie genügend Vorspannung hat. Ist das normal beim CCDB Coil? Hatte schon von Anfang an das Problem und andere mit dem selben Dämpfer meinten das wäre normal und es ist wirklich extrem wenig...
Als Steuersatz habe ich immer noch das Cane Creek Angleset. Nach gefühlten 100 mal ein- und wieder ausbauen habe ich nie einen Zustand erreicht, wo er nicht klopfte. Da ich sowieso mit 0° fahre, will ich den ersetzen. Welcher ist das zu empfehlen? Stimmen diese Masse die ich im Forum gefunden habe:
_Steuersatz oben semi-int. ZS44 1 1/8 Zoll
Steuersatz unten semi ZS56 1.5 zu 1 1/8 _
Zudem baue ich auf 7-fach-Antrieb um mittels One-Up Adapter. Der Wechsler (Zee) fliegt auch raus, da das Ding einfach nicht vernünftig einzustellen ist beim Aurum (streift..., nur mit längerer Einstellschraube ging's). Nun habe ich ein Saint-Schaltwerk bestellt, dass geht ja bei einigen gut.


----------



## xXRichyXx (22. März 2015)

Hallo Gemeinde. 
Hat irgend jemand mir paar Daten für das neue Aurum 6.2.?
Und zwar würde mich die Dämpferlänge und die Hinterradeinbaubreite interessieren. 
Dank schonmal im Voraus


----------



## bender83 (23. März 2015)

Meiner Meinung nach ist das noch der selbe Rahmen wie von 2012 bis 2014:
http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/t/technische-masse-norco-aurum-2012.595504/


----------



## xXRichyXx (23. März 2015)

Danke für den Tipp


----------



## bender83 (23. März 2015)

Zusätzliche Frage: War es bei euch auch so, dass mit den Huberbuchsen beim CCDB der Dämpfer unten extrem streng zwischen die Befestigung ging? Als da war schon ordentlich Kraft nötig und dadurch war es auch sehr mühsam den Dämpfer auszurichten um die Schraube hindurch zu schieben. Mit den alten Buchsen, die dabei waren, ging das ganz locker. Oben ging es auch strenger, aber nicht ganz so wie unten. Wie oben beschrieben habe ich 22.2x8 und 40.2 bestellt, wie von Norco angegeben. Ausgemssen waren es 40.1 und 22.2.


----------



## Gonzo0815 (23. März 2015)

Welches Bj?
Wurde ja verändert auf 22 und 40mm ab 2012 wenn ich nicht irre.

Bei mir gehts leicht und geschmeidig rein, ohne übermässig Kraft zu brauchen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## bender83 (23. März 2015)

2013 LE... bei Indian Summer unter Downloads steht noch 22.2 und 40.2


----------



## Gonzo0815 (23. März 2015)

Stimmt mein Fehler erst ab 2014 gibt,s 22 und 40mm

Davor sinds 22,2 und 40,2mm!

Sicher das du den Dämpfer auch gerade gehalten hast beim einfädeln? Weil dann geht's gerne schwer! Sonst sollte es eigentlich immer recht leicht gehen den Dämpfer in die Aufnahme zu bringen.


----------



## bender83 (23. März 2015)

Wäre aber durchaus möglich das ich bereits einen 2014er Rahmen habe, da die letzten 13er teilweise so ausgeliefert wurden. Sollte ich mal nachmessen. Jedenfalls habe ich selbst vorher die best. Buchsen ausgemessen mit 40.0 und 22.2 mm. Ich vermute mal, dass es daran liegen könnte, dass vorher eine Dichtung dran war, welche beim zusammendrücken ja nachgibt. Bei den Huber Buchsen gibt es keine Dichtung. Hab den Stephan angeschrieben und er meint das sollte keine Problem sein, hatte er bei seinem Bike auch schon. Das nächste mal dann lieber gleich 22.0 bestellen. Rein geht er ja, einfach mit deutlich mehr Kraftaufwand. Schräg habe ich ihn nicht gehalten, denke ich. Hatte sonst noch nie Probleme. Und wenn er rein passt, sollte es auch keine Probleme geben, oder? Mein Bruder hat bei seinem Scratch den Fox-Dämpfer entfernt und hatte unten das selbe Problem mit den Original Gleitlager und Buchsen von Fox. Er musste ziemliche fest ziehen, bis er sich löste...
Habe jedenfalls mit 13 Nm angezogen und alles läuft... die Buchsen drehen definitiv nicht mit. Brauchte so natürlich weniger Schraubenumdrehungen um die 13 Nm zu erreichen. Der CaneCreek-Dämpfer ist auf der Seite des Ausgleichbehälters eh ein Murks, da direkt unterhalt der Bohrung der Knick kommt wo er breiter wird. Bei den älteren Modellen war das noch ein grösseres Problem, bei den neueren wurde dort zum Glück ein wenig ausgespart. Aber Einpressen mittels Unterlagsscheibe ging nicht. Da müsst man die Unterlagsscheibe auf einer Seite abschleifen...


----------



## bender83 (28. März 2015)

So, mein LE und das 2er meiner Freundin sind startklar für die neue Saison. Ab dieser Saison mit Huber Buchsen und 7-fach Antrieb.











Kann mir einer noch meine Frage zum Steuersatz beantworten?

Ahja, mit dem Saint-Schaltwerk gibt's nun keine Probleme mehr. Lässt sich gut einstellen und streift nicht mehr am Rahmen. Wenn man Zee- und Saint-Schaltwerk vergleicht, sehen Sie auf den ersten Blick ziemlich gleich aus, sind aber Unterschiedlich. Bei meiner Freundin habe ich nun eine längere Schraube in den Zee-Wechsler gedreht. Dort ist auch schon der ganze Lack ab. Bei meinem Habe ich mir Farbe vom Mech besorgt und habe die Stellen neu "gestrichen". Nicht perfekt, aber sieht wieder besser aus.


----------



## MTB-Timmel (30. März 2015)

hatte das Problem auch dass die unteren huber Buchsen mit 22,2x8mm extrem schwer rein gingen. was ja aber überhaupt nix macht - wird ja von der schraube im endeffekt eh zusammengepresst.


----------



## bikebuster90 (31. März 2015)

so mein rad mit neuer gabel 
test steht noch aus


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## bender83 (31. März 2015)

MTB-Timmel schrieb:


> hatte das Problem auch dass die unteren huber Buchsen mit 22,2x8mm extrem schwer rein gingen. was ja aber überhaupt nix macht - wird ja von der schraube im endeffekt eh zusammengepresst.


Ja, das dachte ich mir auch. Der Dämpfer bewegt sich absolut perfekt um die Achse und wird nicht geklemmt, also passt das schon. Oben habe ich sehr wenig Spiel horizontal zur Achse. Aber das ist ja normal so. Der Dämpfer darf ja nicht geklemmt werden.
Du fährst ja eine SC-Gabel in deinem Aurum. Fährst du so das ganze Jahr oder baust du für den Park auf Doppelbrücke um? Wie fährt es sich damit? Wirklich Enduromässig dürfte ziemlich streng werden, oder? Das Dirt wäre es ursprünglich auch fast bei mir geworden. Ebenfalls schöne Lackierung.

@liteville901: Was ist das für ein Sattel?


----------



## Nachaz (31. März 2015)

bender83 schrieb:


> Wirklich Enduromässig dürfte ziemlich streng werden, oder?


Habe mal aus Jux mit dem Aurum eine 56km-Tour gefahren, als ich es neu bekommen hatte. Ist kein Vergleich mit einem antriebsneutralen Enduro, wippt ohne Ende, nicht nur im Wiegetritt.

Die SC taugt dementsprechend wahrscheinlich gut für technische, verwinkelte Abfahrten. Aber es spricht aber auch sicherlich nix dagegen das Aurum "einfach so" mit 180mm SC zu fahren. Die 20mm weniger Federweg und 11mm weniger Einbauhöhe werden wohl in der Praxis kleine große Rolle spielen...



bender83 schrieb:


> _
> Steuersatz oben semi-int. ZS44 1 1/8 Zoll
> Steuersatz unten semi ZS56 1.5 zu 1 1/8_



*ZS44/28.6* und *ZS56/30* sind die korrekten Angaben fürs Aurum mit 1 1/8" Gabel, also Quasi wie Du oben geschrieben hast. Der Rest ergibt sich aus diesen Kennungen.


----------



## bender83 (31. März 2015)

Danke dir!
Bist du noch auf deinem Aurum unterwegs? Lese in deinem Album nur R.I.P...


----------



## MTB-Timmel (31. März 2015)

Also ich habe zu der Fox 36 gewechselt, da ich günstig an die Gabel drangekommen bin und mir zudem die Boxxer R2C2 von der Funktion her nicht gefiel. Nutze das Rad im Herbst, Winter und Frühling hauptsächlich als Freerider, also eher Sprunglastig. Enduro? No Way  Für den Sommer bin ich mal gespannt wie sich die Gabel im Park schlägt. Mach mir da bis jetzt aber wenig sorgen, denn allgemein gefällt sie mir super, sackt nicht weg und spricht trotzdem sensibel an. Das sie 2cm weniger FW hat merk ich überhaupt nicht und die Einbauhöhe ist ja auch fast identisch (glaube sogar nur 4mm - je nach dem wo man die untere Brücke bei der Boxxer montiert hat). bin allerdings auch kein Racer, werde wohl den Vorteil der Doppelbrücke nicht spürbar wahrnehmen können.


----------



## bender83 (31. März 2015)

Welcher 36er hast du den montiert? Van? Float? Ich habe an meinem Enduro von 2011/2012 die 36er Talas mit 180 mm, und die spricht leider nicht so gut an wie die R2C2. Aber am selben Bike habe ich es nicht getestet.


----------



## MTB-Timmel (31. März 2015)

bender83 schrieb:


> Welcher 36er hast du den montiert? Van? Float? Ich habe an meinem Enduro von 2011/2012 die 36er Talas mit 180 mm, und die spricht leider nicht so gut an wie die R2C2. Aber am selben Bike habe ich es nicht getestet.



hab die fox 36 van 180 rc2 fit. bei ner Luft gabel wäre ich auch skeptischer, rauscht bestimmt voll durch den hub, oder?

btw, mach mal nen einfachen ölwechsel, das wirkt wunder bei der gabel


----------



## bender83 (31. März 2015)

Speziell die Talas ist recht schwer einzustellen. Entweder sie rausch durch oder der ganze Federweg ist nicht nutzbar. Habe lange gebraucht, bis ich einigermassen zufrieden war mit den Einstellungen. Die Gabel ist jetzt eh im Service. Mal schauen wie sie nachher anspricht.


----------



## MTB-Timmel (31. März 2015)

bender83 schrieb:


> Speziell die Talas ist recht schwer einzustellen. Entweder sie rausch durch oder der ganze Federweg ist nicht nutzbar. Habe lange gebraucht, bis ich einigermassen zufrieden war mit den Einstellungen. Die Gabel ist jetzt eh im Service. Mal schauen wie sie nachher anspricht.



Die Van ist mega progressiv. hab die auch nicht beim größten Einschlag ins "nahezuflat" durchbekommen, ca. n' halber cm übrig. trotzdem hab ich nicht das Gefühl sie wäre zu hart und würde nicht ausreichend fw freigeben bei kleineren sachen. top! die neue boxxer team würd ich aber trotzdem iwann mal gern testen


----------



## bender83 (31. März 2015)

Hab mir schon überlegt die Talas zu ner Van umzubauen. Nur ob ich das könnte... und günstig ist der Umbau wahrscheinlich auch nicht. Und wegen der Geo sollte die Gabel schon mind. 170 mm Federweg haben, was leider eine Pike ausschliesst. Nunja, jetzt hoffe ich das die Gabel bald kommt, dann wird getestet.
Hat sich von der R2C2 zur Team so viel getan? Ich würde die World Cup gerne mal testen. Den Tests zufolge soll die super sein.


----------



## MTB-Timmel (31. März 2015)

bender83 schrieb:


> Hat sich von der R2C2 zur Team so viel getan? Ich würde die World Cup gerne mal testen. Den Tests zufolge soll die super sein.



meines Wissens ja. ist ja jetzt auch die Charger Dämpfung drin die auch in der Pike ist. gibt jetzt auch nur noch 1 Einstellrädchen für Compression und eins für Rebound.

Umbau lohnt sich net.. schau dich lieber mal im bikemarkt um, vllt gibts noch eine nicht kashima gabel . die bekommst zu nem super preis


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## bender83 (31. März 2015)

Stimmt, gerade gelesen. Mir würde die schwarzen Standrohre sehr gefallen.


----------



## Nachaz (31. März 2015)

bender83 schrieb:


> Danke dir!
> Bist du noch auf deinem Aurum unterwegs? Lese in deinem Album nur R.I.P...



Gibt seit einem halben Jahr ein Neues (Garantiefall - fair und schnell),  das neue heisst nur Norbert Foster 

Habe es gerade gestern abend Saisonfertig gemacht: alpentaugliche Bremsscheiben, neue Sattelstütze, Altherrengriffe, Innenlager getauscht und die bei Dreck zum knarzen neigende Nukeproof-Feder testweise an den Enden mit Flauschteil beklebt. Neue Gabel ist schon länger drin, die Lager in der Kettenstrebe sollte ich noch tauschen, sind unterwegs.

Bin mal gespannt, wie lange die Carbon-Sattelstütze hält... @26TriXXer Wie sieht es bislang bei Dir aus, Du wolltest das doch auch mal testen?


----------



## MTB-Timmel (31. März 2015)

wie schafft ihr es nur ständig eure Aurum's zu schrotten? Muss ich mir sorgen machen?


----------



## Nachaz (31. März 2015)

MTB-Timmel schrieb:


> wie schafft ihr es nur ständig eure Aurum's zu schrotten? Muss ich mir sorgen machen?


Nein, fahr einfach und freu Dich im Zweifelsfall einfach über die "Limited Lifetime Warranty". Bei mir war es ein Materialfehler im Steuerrohr, aber wie gesagt, die Abwicklung war schnell, fair und problemlos - uneingeschränktes Lob an Norco.

Bei Shock Therapy/Mondraker war das damals ein Kampf und letzten Endes haben die mir einen als "neu" deklarierten, meiner Meinung nach gebrauchten Rahmen geschickt - das Steuerrohr zeigte deutliche Spuren eines ungeschickt eingepressten Steuersatzes...


----------



## MTB-Timmel (31. März 2015)

bin nicht 1. Besitzer also daran kann ich mich nichtt erfreuen  fahre einfach SC dann sind die Kräfte aufs Steuerrohr nicht so groß


----------



## bender83 (31. März 2015)

Wie presst ihr die Rahmenlager ein und aus? Die Seiten sind ja nicht überall plan.
Ahja, stimmt, du hattest ja einen Riss, oder? Norbert Foster...  Das schwarz-weisse gefällt mir auch sehr gut... das grün-blaue aber noch ein wenig besser.


----------



## MTB-Timmel (31. März 2015)

bender83 schrieb:


> Wie presst ihr die Rahmenlager ein und aus? Die Seiten sind ja nicht überall plan.



mit Nüssen, Gewindestange, Muttern und Holz in das ich eine Aussparung gebohrt habe wo das lager reinfallen kann. das holz passt sich dann der Rahmenform an ohne ihn zu verkratzen!


----------



## bikebuster90 (31. März 2015)

@liteville901: Was ist das für ein Sattel?[/QUOTE]

habe den sattel selbst bezogen


----------



## Nachaz (31. März 2015)

MTB-Timmel schrieb:


> bin nicht 1. Besitzer also daran kann ich mich nichtt erfreuen


Dann muss ich leider sagen:
Das 12er Aurum Dirt von meinem Kollegen hält schon seit 3,5 Jahren und dementsprechend ~7-10 Alpenurlauben und er ist mit 192cm kein Leichtgewicht. Also mach Dir keinen Kopf 



bender83 schrieb:


> Das schwarz-weisse gefällt mir auch sehr gut... das grün-blaue aber noch ein wenig besser.


Geht mir, glaub ich, ähnlich. Das grün-blaue ist halt ziemlich selten, schwarz-weisse Fahhräder gibt es viele, auch wenn ich es andererseits nicht so gerne bunt mag. Aber so ist es halt. Mattschwarz wär meins, dann ist aber leider die Garantie futsch


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## 26TriXXer (31. März 2015)

Nachaz schrieb:


> Gibt seit einem halben Jahr ein Neues (Garantiefall - fair und schnell),  das neue heisst nur Norbert Foster
> 
> Habe es gerade gestern abend Saisonfertig gemacht: alpentaugliche Bremsscheiben, neue Sattelstütze, Altherrengriffe, Innenlager getauscht und die bei Dreck zum knarzen neigende Nukeproof-Feder testweise an den Enden mit Flauschteil beklebt. Neue Gabel ist schon länger drin, die Lager in der Kettenstrebe sollte ich noch tauschen, sind unterwegs.
> 
> Bin mal gespannt, wie lange die Carbon-Sattelstütze hält... @26TriXXer Wie sieht es bislang bei Dir aus, Du wolltest das doch auch mal testen?


Habe es mit der Carbonstütze gelassen - aber dein Gedächtnis imponiert mir 

Gruß


----------



## eljugador (4. April 2015)

Hey leute , hatte letzte samstag meine erste Ausfahrt in chur , das bike gefällt mir richtig gut , nur mit dem vivid coil war ich nicht richtig zufrieden. Welche Federhärte fahrt ihr und welchen Tune ? Ich wiege 71kg Fahrfertig und fahre ne 300 Feder tune ist M Druckstuffe und Zugstuffe.


----------



## Nachaz (4. April 2015)

26TriXXer schrieb:


> Habe es mit der Carbonstütze gelassen - aber dein Gedächtnis imponiert mir
> 
> Gruß



Dann meld ich mich mal demnächst mit Bildern von dem gebrochenen Carbonprügel  - die Originalstütze fährt auf jeden Fall immer im Ersatzteilbeutel zum Bikepark mit.


----------



## MTB-Timmel (4. April 2015)

eljugador schrieb:


> Hey leute , hatte letzte samstag meine erste Ausfahrt in chur , das bike gefällt mir richtig gut , nur mit dem vivid coil war ich nicht richtig zufrieden. Welche Federhärte fahrt ihr und welchen Tune ? Ich wiege 71kg Fahrfertig und fahre ne 300 Feder tune ist M Druckstuffe und Zugstuffe.



glaube du brauchst erstmal ne härtere Feder. 400er würde ich mal tippen. gibt aber auch welche die fahren 450er und wiegen weniger als du.


----------



## eljugador (4. April 2015)

Ok der sag passt aber mit 30% im stehen und fahrfertig , laut federrechner von push und cane creek passt der wert. 
Bist du dir da sicher ? 
MfG Michel


----------



## Nachaz (4. April 2015)

Wenn Die Federhärte laut Calc. passt, Dir das Fahrwerk aber "zu hart" vorkommt, wäre mein erster Tipp-Reflex: Compression raus. Ich kenne mich jetzt mit dem Vivid nicht so richtig aus, aber meine, bei Rock Shox bedeutet LSC und HSC, Compression am Anfang und am Ende des Federwegs (bitte wiedersprecht mir, wenn ich falsch liege!). Also erst mal LSC raus und wenn der Dämpfer sich schlecht im tiefen Federweg anfühlt (schnelle Kurven/tiefen Landungen), dementsprechend HSC raus.

Bei zu wenig "Pop", wenn Du also aktiv absprinnst, Dir das Bike aber zu sehr am Boden klebt, den Rebound von der Schildkröte wegdrehen. Wenn es Dir den Arsch raushaut, zur Schildkröte hin. Beim Unterschied zwischen LSR und HSR gilt das gleiche Prinzip wie bei der Compression.

Beim CCDB gibt es ein empfohlenes Setup fürs Aurum, das war für mich eine gute Ausgangsbasis für das Dämpfer-Setup. Entweder suchst Du vergleichbares für den Vivid, oder Du gehst bei allen Einstellern in die mittlere Position (Klicks zählen!).

Wichtig ist es jetzt Dir zu merken (Zettel+Stift), was Du wie viele Klicks veränderst. Ich weiss nicht wie gut der Vivid auf Änderungen anspricht, aber beim CCDB habe ich außer auf der ersten Abfahrt nur jeweils 1 Klick geändert - nach 6 Abfahrten war das Setup dann perfekt.

Damit das Setup gut und schnell von Statten geht ist es daher Hilfreich eine heterogene Strecke und einen Lift zu haben, sonst kann sich das hinziehen... (Dämpferabstimmungs-Abfahrten sind die einzigen bei denen man sich über Matschlöcher und Bremswellen freut )


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## eljugador (4. April 2015)

Erst mal Danke für deine umfangreiche Antwort. Leider wird das nächste zeit nichts mit Einstellfahrten da es bei uns schon die letzten 3 tage Schneit.
Der vivid hat beginingstoke/HSR und ending stoke LSR nur für die zugstuffe einstellbar und LSC ist Einstellbar HSC ist intern auf dem shimstack verschraubt und müsste neu belegt bzw ein shim entnommen werden. wad zum testen relativ aufwendig wäre. 
Fahre in meinem Nomad auch ein db cs der ist trotz größerem einstellbereich leichter abzustimmen. 
Wobei ich das mir der Federhärte schon relativ interessant finde. 
Gibt es hier sonst noch fahrer in meiner Gewichtsklasse nackig 68kg. Vielen Dank schon mal


----------



## Nachaz (4. April 2015)

Hast Du eigentlich mal probiert, wie "mobil" der Rahmen noch ist, wenn Du die Feder ausbaust? Dämpferbuchsen oder Hinterbaulager sind ja auch ab und an gute Kandidaten für ungewollt viel Compression.

Ansonsten bleibt ja nur LSC raus (es sei denn, Du kannst vom Gefühl her sagen, dass es die Federhärte ist). Oder halt umshimmen bzw. zum Tuner bringen.

Fahre selbst Nukeproof 450er Feder im CCDB mit 1 Turn Preload, und mir passt das sehr gut - obwohl ich laut CCDB Spring Calc sogar 'ne 385er bräuchte. Fahre das Fahrwerk aber auch gerne flutschig, also wenig LSC und noch weniger HSC, da kommt mir eine etwas härtere Feder entgegen, insbesondere auch, wenn am Ende des Tages mal die ein oder andere Landung unsauber wird.


----------



## _arGh_ (4. April 2015)

300 passt, höchstens 350.

diese lscverstellung an den vivids ist eher placebo und nicht vergleichbar mit zB einem rc4.

was stört dich denn am vivid?


----------



## hellidarold (4. April 2015)

Komme mit Ausrüstung auf die 70kg und fahre eine 350er Feder im Marzocchi Moto, wobei ich beim Cane Creek Db schon fast eine 400er gebraucht hätte. Zum Vivid kann ich leider nichts sagen.


----------



## 26TriXXer (4. April 2015)

eljugador schrieb:


> Erst mal Danke für deine umfangreiche Antwort. Leider wird das nächste zeit nichts mit Einstellfahrten da es bei uns schon die letzten 3 tage Schneit.
> Der vivid hat beginingstoke/HSR und ending stoke LSR nur für die zugstuffe einstellbar und LSC ist Einstellbar HSC ist intern auf dem shimstack verschraubt und müsste neu belegt bzw ein shim entnommen werden. wad zum testen relativ aufwendig wäre.
> Fahre in meinem Nomad auch ein db cs der ist trotz größerem einstellbereich leichter abzustimmen.
> Wobei ich das mir der Federhärte schon relativ interessant finde.
> Gibt es hier sonst noch fahrer in meiner Gewichtsklasse nackig 68kg. Vielen Dank schon mal


Nackich 68kg, habe eine 450er Feder im aurum/ccdb, dürfte theoretisch zu hart sein, nutze aber trotzdem gut den Federweg, weicher dürfte es nicht sein bei mir


----------



## bender83 (5. April 2015)

Ich habe nun neue Buchsen und Gleitlager  in meinem CCDB. Nach dem Einbau ist alles spielfrei  Dämpfe ich ein pasr Mal fester ein oder mache einen Bunnyhop, ist oben minimalen Spiel bei der Buchse. Drehe ich ein wenig die Feder, ist es wieder gut. Die Feder hat genug Vorspannung und die Kolbenstange, wie auch die Rahmlager haben kein Spiel. Die Buchsen sind von Huber und bei allen drei anderen Bikes mit Fox Dämpfer ist alles i.O. Hat doch die Buchse ein wenig Spiel? Die neuen wurden nur kurz im Keller bewegt. Oder liegt es am CCDB? Irgendwo las ich mal, das jemand für seinen CCDB stärkere Gleitlager bekam, weiss einer mehr darüber?

Ahja, die obere Buchse geht auch sehr locker durch. Bei den anderen Dämpfern brauchte es da ein bischen Kraft...


----------



## Nachaz (5. April 2015)

bender83 schrieb:


> Ich habe nun neue Buchsen und Gleitlager  in meinem CCDB. Nach dem Einbau ist alles spielfrei  Dämpfe ich ein pasr Mal fester ein oder mache einen Bunnyhop, ist oben minimalen Spiel bei der Buchse. Drehe ich ein wenig die Feder, ist es wieder gut. Die Feder hat genug Vorspannung und die Kolbenstange, wie auch die Rahmlager haben kein Spiel. Die Buchsen sind von Huber und bei allen drei anderen Bikes mit Fox Dämpfer ist alles i.O. Hat doch die Buchse ein wenig Spiel? Die neuen wurden nur kurz im Keller bewegt. Oder liegt es am CCDB? Irgendwo las ich mal, das jemand für seinen CCDB stärkere Gleitlager bekam, weiss einer mehr darüber?
> 
> Ahja, die obere Buchse geht auch sehr locker durch. Bei den anderen Dämpfern brauchte es da ein bischen Kraft...



Beim CCDB gibt es verschiedene Versionen - die Dämpferaugen sind unterschiedlich groß. Ich würde mal mit dem Kollegen Huber darüber reden - der ist am Telefon saumäßig hilfsbereit, evtl. Fotos rumschicken, er kennt die verschiedenen CCDBs.


----------



## bender83 (5. April 2015)

Jep, das habe ich mir ihm vorab schon besprochen gehabt. Der Dämpfer ist ja von 2013 und sollte 14.7 mm Bohrung haben. Die älteren haben ja 16 mm oder 16 mm mit Stahlhülse. Und bei meinem war keine Stahlhülse eingepresst und bei 16 mm mit den bestellten 14.7 mm Gleitlagern und Buchsen, müsste das Spiel doch deutlich grösser sein, denke ich. Was noch ist, ich habe oben auch ein leichtes seitliches Spiel (<1mm) was aber normal sein soll/kann, richtig?

Hier, bei ihm war es scheinbar ähnlich:


Marcel1984 schrieb:


> @clio, die normalen kunstoffgleitlager waren bei meinen huberbuchsen auch schnell hin. Hab den Stephan angefunkt und er hat mir spezielle für starke Belastungen geschickt! Seitdem ich die drin habe, habe ich keine Probleme mehr !



Habe gerade im CCDB-Thread gelesen, dass es auch neuere Dämpfer gibt, die auf einer Seite 14.7 mm haben und auf der anderen 15.05 mm. Evtl. wäre das bei mir der Fall und deshalb hat Marcel1984 stärkere Gleitlager erhalten. Leider kann ich das wohl nicht so genau messen... Also so ein Durcheinander wie bei Cane Creek ist echt peinlich. Wieso nicht ein Standard wie bei Fox und Rockshox?

Nein, 15.05 ist nich möglich, dann würden die Gleitlager durchfallen. Stephan mein die Lager konditionieren in 60°C warmen Wasser bei 6 - 48 h... ich lasse mir nun solche schicken. Ich denke das sind die, die Marcel bekommen hat. Ich finde den CCDB wirklich hammer, aber die Buchsen sind echt ein Problem... bei Fox und Rockshox hatte ich nie Probleme... auch nach zwei Jahren nicht.


----------



## _arGh_ (5. April 2015)

wo hast du denn genau spiel?
und wie funktioniert das mit dem federdrehen, um das zu beheben?!


----------



## bender83 (5. April 2015)

Ich bekomme nun leicht stärkere Gleitlager.
Ist ein radiales Spiel oben. Wenn ich die Feder vom Dämpfer um 90° drehe (nicht die Vorspannung) ist es besser. Bis ich ein paar mal einfedere, dann ist wieder Spiel oben. Man spürt es gut wenn man den Finger auf den Dämpfer und Diestanzring hält. Vielleicht verkanntet sich die Feder ein wenig mehr, k.A.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## bender83 (5. April 2015)

Doppelpost


----------



## Nachaz (13. April 2015)

So, hab jetzt auch mal die Hinterbau Lager getauscht, haben stolze 15 Bikeparktage gehalten(!), nach 8 Tagen (Urlaubsende) hab ich sie abgeschmiert. Wollte zuerst nur die kleinen tauschen, hab dann aber gemerkt, dass die großen auch rauh laufen, insbesondere an der Antriebsseite. Auf der linken Seite ist nur das kleine Lager an der Wippe platt, die anderen machten nur seltsame Geräusche beim drehen...

Interessanterweise waren nicht irgendwelche Billiglager verbaut, sondern die eigentlich forumseits über alle Zweifel erhabene Enduro-Bearings?!

Bin ehrlich etwas entäuscht von den Enduro-Bearings, jetzt sind erstmal doppelt schleifend gedichtete SKF drin, mal schauen, wie lange die halten.


----------



## bender83 (13. April 2015)

Ich hab die ab Werk verbauten drinn und bin sicher 15 Tage unterwegs gewesen und meine laufen noch ruhig. Aber da überlege ich es mir nochmal, ob ich Enduro-Bearings bestelle, wenn meine durch sind.


----------



## MTB-Timmel (13. April 2015)

wenn die Lager unterdimensioniert sind, dann helfen auch keine SKF oder Enduro Lager. die kochen auch nur mit Wasser. ich habe jetzt 2-4€ billig Lager drin und die halten jetzt schon seit nem knappen halben Jahr (Herbst/Winter). Außerdem: Es kommt doch immer auf Gewicht des Fahrers, seiner Fahrweise und Wetter an wie lange die Dinger halten. Also kann man mMn garnet sagen SKF halten 15 Bikepark Tage und Enduro nur 13 (bsplweise)...lasse mich aber gern eines besseren belehren. Spätestens wenn diese billig Lager demnächst schon schrott sind


----------



## Nachaz (13. April 2015)

MTB-Timmel schrieb:


> wenn die Lager unterdimensioniert sind, dann helfen auch keine SKF oder Enduro Lager. die kochen auch nur mit Wasser


Das stimmt nicht ganz... hier kommt es vor allem auf Fertigungstoleranzen an, anders gesagt: Desto Runder die Kugeln ab werk sind, desto präziser sie in den Ringen sitzen, desto länger halten die auch. Und die Qualität der Dichtung kommt auch nochmal hinzu - spätestens bei Kontakt mit kaltem Nass.



MTB-Timmel schrieb:


> Außerdem: Es kommt doch immer auf Gewicht des Fahrers, seiner Fahrweise und Wetter an wie lange die Dinger halten



Ja, bei mir kommt natürlich alles zusammen - schwer, üble Fahrweise, gern im Matsch unterwegs. Aber beim 13er Aurum hat es unter gleichen Bedingungen 'ne ganze Saison gehalten (1-2x Bikepark/Wo); darum meine Verwunderung


----------



## MTB-Timmel (13. April 2015)

Nachaz schrieb:


> Das stimmt nicht ganz... hier kommt es vor allem auf Fertigungstoleranzen an, anders gesagt: Desto Runder die Kugeln ab werk sind, desto präziser sie in den Ringen sitzen, desto länger halten die auch. Und die Qualität der Dichtung kommt auch nochmal hinzu - spätestens bei Kontakt mit kaltem Nass.



Das stimmt natürlich wiederum. Ich meinte nur, dass das beste Lager was Fertigungstoleranzen angeht, auch keine Wunder bewirken kann, wenn die Tragzahlen des Lagers einfach nicht ausreichen. Und ich glaube das ist bei den kleinen Lagern einfach der Fall.

mich würde mal allgemein interessieren, ob die Hersteller da ne richtige Lagerauslegeung vornehmen oder einfach mal ausprobieren. hab an meinem Zweitrad auch dasselbe Problem, viel zu winzige Lager. Ist zwar nur n Enduro trotzdem waren die nach ner Saison (ohne Park) durch.


----------



## Nachaz (14. April 2015)

Tja, weis ich auch nicht, ich nehme an, da werden die theoretischen Lasten anhand künstlicher Belastungsprofile durchgerechnet aber auch mit Erfahrungswerten operiert - egal, uns bleibt eh nur probieren statt philosophieren.


----------



## hellidarold (3. Mai 2015)

Hat jemand zufällig eine Ahnung was für eine Käfiglänge bei einem Sram X01 DH 7fach Schaltwerk benötigt wird ?
Medium oder Short, hängt von der Kettenlängung ab.
Danke !


----------



## Nachaz (9. Mai 2015)

26TriXXer schrieb:


> Habe es mit der Carbonstütze gelassen



Carbonsattelstütze im Aurum scheint zu halten (bislang 2 Tage Willingen, 4 Tage Winterberg)




Carbonmontagepatste + 4NM

Am Sattel im Lift aufhängen würde ich es aber nicht...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## eljugador (13. Mai 2015)

Hi leute habe gerade kurzfristig mein vivid geen nen dhx rc 4  getauscht da der sifft, wollte fragen ob mir jemand eun ganz gribes grundsettig hätte ( für die druckstufen ) da es morgen anngardasee geht. Mfg Michel


----------



## bender83 (15. Mai 2015)

War heute seit meinem Crash das erste Mal unterwegs. Mein CCDB hat momentan noch eine 350er Feder eingebaut. Irgendwie fühlt sich das Fahrwerk zu weich an. Er ist sogar einmal durchgeschlagen, was ich mit der Druckstufe richten konnte. Mein Problem ist, dass ich beim Anfahren auf einen Sprung tief in den Federweg sinke. Mit der Druckstufe kann ich dem entgegenkommen, jedoch muss ich sehr viel Druckstufe geben... 
Nun Frage ich mich ob ich eine 400er Feder testen soll. Gemäss Spring Calculator würde eine 350 locker reichen. So habe ich einen SAG von 30-33%. Eigentlich perfekt. Jedoch gibt CC beim Aurum einen empfohlenen SAG von 20 mm an, was ca. 26% entspricht. Welche Feder bei welchem Gewicht und wieviel SAG fahrt ihr? Was denkt ihr, besser 400er oder gar 450er? Ich habs gerne ein wenig Soft, jedoch fühöt es sich doch sehr am Limit an. Wobei ich so den vollem Federweg nutze.


----------



## MTB-Timmel (15. Mai 2015)

350'er Feder bei ca 60-63kg. fühlt sich auch weich an, aber noch keine Durchschläge. laut cc seite bräuchte ich ne 250'er feder


----------



## bender83 (15. Mai 2015)

Ich hab mal gelesen das Manitou-Federn auch beim Cane Creek passen. Stimmt das? Würden diese Federn auch passen:
http://bike-import.ch/shop/product/5288/search_stahlfeder/page/24
Sonst würde ich mit eine 400x3.0 bestellen.
Bei vielen Shops sind die Dinger nicht lagernd und der Liefertermin unbekannt.


----------



## san_andreas (15. Mai 2015)

Manitou sind doch sauschwer, oder?


----------



## bender83 (16. Mai 2015)

Keine Ahnung...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## _arGh_ (16. Mai 2015)

nein.

wie fährst du deinedruckstufen?

beim sagberechnen musst du auch die hinterbaukennlinie mit berücksichtigen.


----------



## bender83 (16. Mai 2015)

+/- wie von CC empfohlen mit leicht weniger Druckstufe. Diese will ich erhöhen und nächstes Wochenende testen.
Inwiefern berücksichtigen?


----------



## ToppaHarley (16. Mai 2015)

Hi Leute, 
Ich überlege mein Aurum mit einer XFusion Vengeance umzurüsten um auf den NRW DHs eher ein Freerider Feeling zu erzeugen. Mit 180er Fox 36 soll das Teil gut gehen. Jetzt stellt sich bei mir die Frage ob die Gabelkrone der Vengeance evtl das Unterrohr berühren könnte beim Einlenken. Kennt sich hier jemand damit aus? Oder hat jemand die Kronenbreite der Vengeance am Start? 
Danke


----------



## bender83 (18. Mai 2015)

_arGh_ schrieb:


> beim sagberechnen musst du auch die hinterbaukennlinie mit berücksichtigen.


Wie meinst du das genau? Ich messe den SAG wie immer...


----------



## Nukem49 (20. Mai 2015)

Falls jemand gerade ein Aurum in Größe S sucht:
http://bikemarkt.mtb-news.de/articles/view/598594


----------



## _arGh_ (22. Mai 2015)

bender83 schrieb:


> Wie meinst du das genau? Ich messe den SAG wie immer...


----------



## bender83 (22. Mai 2015)

Die horizontale Zeigt den Federweg und die Vertikale? Ist wirklich beides in mm?


----------



## 26TriXXer (22. Mai 2015)

Übersetzungsverhältnis ist die vertikale


----------



## bender83 (22. Mai 2015)

Ratio... steht ja oben... 
Danke!


----------



## Gonzo0815 (22. Mai 2015)

Und wie genau hilft das Übersetzungsverhältnis beim SAG einstellen?

Das ist zwar net zu wissen aber für den SAG doch egal! Oder übersehe ich da grad was grundlegendes?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Nachaz (22. Mai 2015)

Du willst 33% Sag haben, das sind 66,6mm vom Federweg, bleibt also noch 133,3mm übrig.
Würdest Du das mit dem durchschnittlichen Übersetzungsverhältnis (200mm FW / 76mm Stroke) von 2,63 berechnen, wären das ~50,6mm restliche Kolbenstangenlänge.

Da aber, wie oben stehnder Grafik zu entnehmen, das Übersetzungsverhältnis bei 66,6mm Travel ~2,86 beträgt, ist die restliche Kolbenstangenlänge, die am Dämpfer braucht tatsächlich nur ~46,6mm lang.

Fazit: man muss das Aurum mit mehr Sag am Dämpfer fahren, nämlich 38,6%, will man es mit 33% Sag im Federweg fahren.

Das klärt aber nicht die Frage, ob man das Aurum tatsächlich mit 33% Sag fahren will... 33% ist ja auch nur ein grober Richtwert.


----------



## 26TriXXer (22. Mai 2015)

Alles humbug - der Durchschnitt fahrt mit deutlich weniger als 33% sag - ich steh zb nicht mit dem Lineal beim Dämpfer


----------



## Nachaz (22. Mai 2015)

26TriXXer schrieb:


> Alles humbug


Sehe ich genau so. Die Feder muss schließlich über den gesamten Federweg arbeiten und oben drein noch zum Fahrstil passen, nicht einen genauen, theoretischen Sag-Wert erreichen. Spring Calculator nehmen und gut ist. Feinabstimmung über den Preload. Und wenns trotz 6 Turns durchschlägt -> Härtere Feder; wenn man den FW trotz 1 Turn nicht richtig ausnutzt -> weichere Feder. Die Dinger kosten verglichen mit dem Dämpfer ja nicht die Welt...


----------



## Gonzo0815 (22. Mai 2015)

Nachaz schrieb:


> Fazit: man muss das Aurum mit mehr Sag am Dämpfer fahren, nämlich 38,6%, will man es mit 33% Sag im Federweg fahren.
> 
> Das klärt aber nicht die Frage, ob man das Aurum tatsächlich mit 33% Sag fahren will... 33% ist ja auch nur ein grober Richtwert.



Alles für die Katz! Kenne niemanden der den SAG am FW einstellt. Misst doch jeder am Dämpfer und somit ist das alles obsolet.


----------



## bender83 (1. Juni 2015)

Wer kennt sich genauer mit der Boxxer R2C2 aus? Oder Boxxer allgemein...
Am Wochenende waren die Strecken ziemlich staubig... Der feine Staub sammelte ich natürlich schön auf dem Abstreifer. Da fiel mir auf, dass der Staub auf der linken Seite (Federseite) feucht ist und rechts trocken. Um es zu testen habe ich den Dreck immer vor jeder Abfahrt weg geputzt und immer war es das selbe unten war es auf der linken Seite feucht. Es schmeckt auch ölig, wobei die Standrohre ja immer einen leichten Ölfilm drauf haben. Ein paar Kumpels meinten, ich müsse mir keine Sorgen machen, solange es nicht extrem sifft, kann ich gut noch eine Weile fahren. Ich wollte den Service erst vor meinem Urlaub in Whistler machen und frage mich, ob ich so noch zwei Monate fahren kann/sollte. Die Funktion ist bis jetzt nicht beeinträchtigt. Ich möchte dann evtl. gleich auch die neue Charger-Dämpfung umbauen (Coil -> Boxxer Team).


----------



## willi20 (1. Juni 2015)

Leichter Ölfilm macht überhaupt nichts. Erst wenn mehr zum siffen anfängt, solltest du was machen.


----------



## bender83 (1. Juni 2015)

Super danke!
Werde das Bike heute Abend mal auf den Kopf stellen. Dann dürfte eigentlich kein Öl rauslaufen, richtig?


----------



## Nachaz (1. Juni 2015)

bender83 schrieb:


> Es schmeckt auch ölig


Omnomnomnomnom!

Solange die Funktion nicht beeinträchtigt ist würde ich mir in der Tat keine Sorgen machen. Und selbst wenn - Öl nachkippen und gut.

Erst wenn es - wie von Deinen Kumpels bemerkt - "extrem sifft", sollte man sich die Abstreifer angucken. Das austretende Öl ist kein Problem, eintretender Staub oder trocken laufende Gabel hingegen schon.


----------



## willi20 (1. Juni 2015)

Du brauchst das Bike nicht auf den Kopf stellen. Ist ja keine Upsidedown Gabel

Mach dir keine großen Sorgen. Wenn die Gabel zu siffen anfängt mekrkst du es auch ohne Kopfstellen. Wie gesagt: leichter Ölfilm Ok. Wenn es mehr wird handeln

@Nachaz
wenn du schon Schmieröl "nachkippst", dann kannst du gleich das alte Öl raus und neues Schmieröl rein. Ist ein Arbeitsschritt. Ausserdem ist das besser, weil man sonst irgendwann zu viel Schmieröl drinnen hat.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## bender83 (1. Juni 2015)

Trocken läuft sie definitiv nicht. Woran merke ich das Staub eingetreten ist ohne Sie zu öffnen?

War halt ungewohnt, da Sie nach jeder Abfahrt auf der linken Seite feucht war und rechts trocken. War vorher nicht oder ich habe nicht darauf geachtet...


----------



## willi20 (1. Juni 2015)

Mach dir keine großen Sorgen. Der Staubabstreifer hält den Schmutz vom Innenleben fern. Solange der keine Schaden hat tut er seinen Job. Auch mit Ölfilm am Standrohr.

Selbst wenn ein paar Microteilchen reinkommen( das kann auch bei einem Nagelneuen Staubabstreifer sein), passiert der Gabel eigentlich nichts.


----------



## bender83 (1. Juni 2015)

Jep, die Abstreifer sehen noch tip top aus. Spiel ist auch keins vorhanden. Dann fahre ich erst mal so weiter.

Hat schon wer seine R2C2 auf die neuer Charger Dämpfung umgebaut (also TEAM, Stahlfeder, kein Solo-Air)? Im allgemeinen werden die neuen Gabeln gelobt. Ich frage mich jedoch ob mir nicht die High-Speed-Druckstufe fehlen würde oder ist das ganze wirklich so hervorragend abgestimmt?


----------



## eljugador (9. Juni 2015)

Hey leute , habe ihr schon mal Probleme bei eurem lrs gehabt? 
Bei mir war es die 4 Ausfahrt mit dem Orginalen lrs (sunringel inferno-formular naben ) das Problem ist das die felge jetzt komplet lose ist ( sprich 4 speichen waren noch fest ) der rest hat keine Spannung mehr oder ist ganz losgedreht.
Mich hat es gelegt als sich das hinterrad in nem anlieger verwindet hat und es mich gelegt hat.
Jetzt ist der rechte Daumen gebrochen , das band ab und die kapsel kaputt .
So was darf doch nicht passieren an wenn kann ich mich den da wenden in so nem fall.


----------



## bender83 (9. Juni 2015)

Hast du das Bike neu gekauft? Das darf nicht passieren und habe ich in diesen Thread auch noch von keinem gelesen. Ich würde ich mich da direkt mit deinem Händler/Verkäufer in Verbindung setzen! Mal schauen wie der reagiert...
Auf jeden Fall gute Besserung!


----------



## freebob (9. Juni 2015)

Das alte Problem, "günstige", maschinengespeichte Laufräder sind oft so dermaßen schlecht eingespeicht, dass man sie nach wenigen Ausfahrten komplett nachzentrieren muss. Und das ist gar nicht mal so selten...  Kenne mehrere Leute die da diverse Probleme hatten, egal ob im Neurad oder bei einzeln gekauften Laufrädern.
Nimm günstige Felgen und Naben mit Standardspeichen und lass sie von einem fähigen Menschen per Hand aufbauen, das ist i.d.R. tausendmal besser als ein schlecht eingespeichtes Rad mit teuren Komponenten... 
Sun Ringle hab ich in dem Zusammenhang schon öfter gehört, Specialized´s Hausmarke "Roval" ist noch schlimmer, bzw da sind auch gern mal die Naben Schei..e


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## san_andreas (9. Juni 2015)

Letzeres kann ich nicht bestätigen, man muß seine Laufräder halt auch im Auge behalten.


----------



## eljugador (9. Juni 2015)

Nun ich warte meine bike 3 - 4 mal die saison komplett aber doch nicht nach 4 mal fahren ? Also bin echt ziemlich enttäuscht
Min 8 wochen krankgeschrieben
Weis nicht ob man in so nem Fall 
rechtliche schritte einleiten sollte.


----------



## Nachaz (9. Juni 2015)

freebob schrieb:


> Sun Ringle hab ich in dem Zusammenhang schon öfter gehört, Specialized´s Hausmarke "Roval" ist noch schlimmer, bzw da sind auch gern mal die Naben Schei..e


Von Hope-Hoops würde ich in dem Zusammenhang aus persönlicher Erfahrung auch abraten. Selber bauen oder bauen lassen.


----------



## freebob (9. Juni 2015)

@san andreas 
Was kannst du nicht bestätigen, das Roval nichts taugt?

Ok, machen wir es nicht an einzelnen Marken fest, schlecht können fast alle 

Erfahrungen im Freundeskreis:
-Sixpack Vice DH LRS (ca 450,-) in einem Propain, nach wenigen Fahrten fingen die Nippel an zu knistern und knacksen. Zurückgeschickt, wurde anstandslos ausgetauscht.
-Pacenti Enduro-LRS, (ca 400,-?) genau das gleiche Problem, zusätzlich sind Nippel auch gebrochen. Aufgebaut von AS, die haben bei Reklamation auch noch rumgezickt....
- Roval LRS aus einem Specialized SX Trail, Lager im VR recht schnell hinüber, ab und an reißt mal ne Speiche 
- Singelspeed HR mit NS Bikes Felge und Nabe (ca 160,-) Aufbau war umsonst bei kleinem Onlineshop, nach ca 20km waren mehrere Speichen locker, ein Nippel gebrochen

Laufradsatz/Speichenspannnung im Auge behalten ist generell richtig, wissen nur leider die wenigsten die sich (zum ersten Mal) ein Komplettrad kaufen, womöglich noch online. Wenn man sich früher (oder auch jetzt noch) im Fahrradladen des Vertrauens ein Rad gekauft hat, hat man selbstverständlich nach ca 100km die erste Inspektion machen lassen, wozu natürlich auch gesetzte Speichen nachziehen gehört. Kauft man online spart man meistens Geld, aber dann sollte man auch informiert sein was man alles beachten, prüfen und warten muss.

Aber trotz allem, ich finds einfach ein Unding wenn ein LRS gut ca 400€ kosten soll, und dann nicht selten schon von Anfang an diverse Mängel hat. Dass das in dem Fall wie oben auch noch gefährlich sein kann, davon mal abgesehen. Ich kann es nachvollziehen dass ein LRS für 400,- vielleicht ne ganze Ecke mehr wiegt als einer für 900,- Aber man sollte doch zumindest erwarten können dass das Rad nicht nach kürzester Zeit eigentlich nicht mehr fahrbar ist...


----------



## freebob (9. Juni 2015)

Nachaz schrieb:


> Von Hope-Hoops würde ich in dem Zusammenhang aus persönlicher Erfahrung auch abraten. Selber bauen oder bauen lassen.


Ehrlich? Da hätt ich es eher nicht erwartet.... Aber eins versteh ich sowieso nicht so ganz, auch wenn die Speichen von der Maschine eingedreht werden, werden die Räder dann nicht trotzdem auch abgedrückt?? Oder lässt man das dann komplett wegfallen? Wenn ja wundert mich nix mehr...


----------



## freebob (9. Juni 2015)

Nachaz schrieb:


> Selber bauen oder bauen lassen.


  Hab mir auch vor ca 2 Jahren im Bikemarkt günstig einen schönen DH-LRS gekauft, aufgebaut von German Lightness. 2050g, die Dinger sind bombproof, alles noch immer kerzengerade, Spannung 1A  

Wie gesagt, lieber nen handgebauten mit zB Veltec Naben und mit Felgen für 40,- Stk als nen maschinengespeichten mit Edelnaben und Flow EX oder weiß der Geier was, wo nach 20 km die Zicken anfangen


----------



## freebob (9. Juni 2015)

.


----------



## Nachaz (9. Juni 2015)

freebob schrieb:


> Pacenti Enduro-LRS, (ca 400,-?) genau das gleiche Problem, zusätzlich sind Nippel auch gebrochen. Aufgebaut von AS, die haben bei Reklamation auch noch rumgezickt....


Die Erfahrung hab ich auch gemacht - AS hat (damals? ~2013) verdammt bescheidene Alu-Nippel verbaut, die sind bei mir nach und nach weggebrochen.

Postitv unter den Online-Händlern ist R2 Bikes zu erwähnen, der Aerolite/FlowEX-LRS den ich damals da hab bauen lassen hält sich seit 2 Jahren erst im Enduro und zuletzt im DH-Betrieb mit 1x minimal nachzentrieren.



freebob schrieb:


> Aber eins versteh ich sowieso nicht so ganz, auch wenn die Speichen von der Maschine eingedreht werden, werden die Räder dann nicht trotzdem auch abgedrückt?? Oder lässt man das dann komplett wegfallen? Wenn ja wundert mich nix mehr...


Das hängt von der Maschine ab und vom Anbieter, guck mal bei Youtube. Manche Maschinen können das, manche Anbieter lassen den LRS von Hand nacharbeiten. Aber alle kommerziellen Anbieter haben letzten Endes mehr oder weniger Zeitdruck. Wenn ich mir einen LRS baue und es dauert 6 Stunden bis er perfekt ist, dann dauert es eben 6 Stunden, aber ich weis eben dass er perfekt ist. Wenn man bauen lässt, ist man immer demjenigen ausgeliefert der baut, ob der jetzt einen schlechten Tag hat oder ein schlecht eingestellter Roboter ist, das weis man alles nicht.


----------



## san_andreas (9. Juni 2015)

R2 Bike hat auch gehobenen Anspruch.
Von AS hatte ich mal einen Renner LRS, der war so Scheisse, dass er umgehend zurückgegangen ist, der hatte vorne und hinten Höhen- und Seitenschläge.


----------



## freebob (9. Juni 2015)

Ach richtig, hab noch den Fun Works AM Ride von AS vergessen, den ein Kumpel vor ein paar Monaten an seinem Hornet verbaut hat, der hat nach 2-3 harmlosen Ausfahrten schön geeiert  Aber ich muss zur Verteidigung von AS sagen, das war nicht immer so. Ich hab da 2010 von Funworks einen LRS mit 2way Naben und Track Mack Felgen gekauft, war damals ziemlich günstig, 199,- glaub ich. Der war super eingespeicht, HR musste nach 2 Jahren mal leicht gerichtet werden, sonst nichts. Ist seit 5 Jahren im Dauereinsatz im FR-Hardtail und wird nicht gerade geschont, läuft immer noch 1A  Aber ich schätze mal dass die Konkurrenz an Onlineshops seit 2010 deutlich größer geworden ist, und dass man sich bei AS der breiten Masse angepasst hat, was die Qualität angeht 

Um auch auf die Frage von @eljugador einzugehen, ich glaube nicht dass du da mit rechtlichen Schritten irgendwelchen Erfolg haben würdest. Ich weiß nicht wie die Rechtslage da ist, aber aus dem Bauch heraus würde ich sagen dass du ab dem Moment, wo du die Laufräder selber an deinem Rad verbaust, auch selber für den technischen Zustand verantwortlich bist.
EDIT
Sorry, war ja eher ein Komplettrad, wo die Laufräder schon drin waren, oder? Aber auch da wirst du wahrscheinlich keinen Erfolg haben, würde ich sagen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## eljugador (9. Juni 2015)

Hey ich habe auch schon seit 4 jahren 2 laufradsätze von german lightness und die sind super hat nie probleme damit. Wollte nur am neuen dh bike mal die laufräder dran lassen da ich keinen naben in der passenden breite hatte.
Aber das ist ja echt lebensgefährlich , nach der 4 Ausfahrt sind die dinger im Arsch.


----------



## freebob (9. Juni 2015)

Stimme ich dir absolut zu, das darf eigentlich nicht sein. Dann sollen die lieber pro Laufrad 20,- € draufschlagen und dafür sicherstellen dass die erstmal halbwegs fahrbar sind.


----------



## san_andreas (9. Juni 2015)

Mit dem Vertrieb würde ich schon mal Kontakt aufnehmen und die bei der Ehre packen.


----------



## eljugador (10. Juni 2015)

san_andreas schrieb:


> Mit dem Vertrieb würde ich schon mal Kontakt aufnehmen und die bei der Ehre packen.


Aber wer macht den vertrieb in Deutschland ?


----------



## eljugador (10. Juni 2015)

@freebob ja es ist ein Komplettbike


----------



## bender83 (3. Juli 2015)

Meine Freundin fährt ein Aurum 2 von 2013. In dem Bike sind Formula Naben verbaut. Nun hat sie beim Hinterrad leichtes seitliches Spiel. Das Drehmoment von 20 Nm wurde überprüft, sowie alle Hinterbaulager. Es kann nur vom Rad kommen. Wenn ich das Rad ausbaue und und die Nabe anschaue, bin ich nicht sicher, ob man das Spiel überhaupt einstellen kann oder ob die Lager durch sind. Besonders hochwertig scheinen die Naben nicht zu sein. Als ich mir das genauer angesehen habe, ist (glaube ich) auf der Antriebsseite am Ende der Nabe aussen "loosen" aufgedruckt und wenn ich in die Nabe Schaue, sieht das aus wie ein Innensechskant. Der 10er ist aber zu klein und einen 12er oder 14er hatte ich nicht um zu testen. Kann es sein das man damit das Lagerspiel einstellen kann? Ich habe es von Hand und mit einer Zange versucht, was mir aber zu "grob" war und ich nicht weiter verfolgt habe. Ein bischen konnte ich es nur von Hand anziehen (1/8 Drehung ca.) und das Spiel war gefühlt weniger.
Ich habe gelesen, dass man nur bei Konuslagern das Spiel einstellen kann. Bei Industrie-gelagerten müssen die Lager raus und neue raus. Stimmt das?


----------



## freebob (3. Juli 2015)

Das stimmt, Industrielager kann man nicht nachstellen. Wenn die anfangen Spiel zu bekommen kann man sie nur austauschen.


----------



## bender83 (3. Juli 2015)

Weisst du ob die Dinger von Formula auch Industrielager haben? Die Dinger die mein Bruder bei seinem Session hat (glaube Sunringle), kann er auch mit einem Inbus nachstellen. Zumindest hat es bei ihm schon geklappt... Ich möchte hier nicht versehentlich etwas kaputt machen.


----------



## freebob (3. Juli 2015)

Bei Formula bin ich nicht sicher, gehe aber mal davon aus dass die auch Industrielager haben. So weit ich weiß sind Shimano die einzigen die Konuslager verbauen. Wäre es möglich dass das Spiel nicht von den Lagern kommt, sondern dass sich einfach die Schrauben davor gelockert haben, die die Achse in der Nabe halten? Im Prinzip macht man dann das gleiche wie bei Konuslagern, mit zB einem Konusschlüssel (oder je nach Hersteller andere Werkzeug) einfach festziehen. Hatte ich mal bei einer Fun Works Nabe, da hat sich das auch gelockert und das Hinterrad bekam Spiel. Einfach wieder handwarm anziehen, fertig


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## freebob (3. Juli 2015)

Ok, sehe gerade dass es da bei der Formula nichts zum Schrauben gibt...  Dann weiß ich leider auch nicht. Meine Fun Works Nabe war auch ein älteres Modell, glaub gibt kaum noch Naben wo vor den Lagern nochma ein Konus o.Ä. sitzt


----------



## bender83 (3. Juli 2015)

Ich mach heute Abend mal ein Foto der Nabe. Die eingebaute (eine Weisse) sieht ein wenig anders aus. Auf einer Seite sieht es aus die eine Adapterkappe auf 157 mm (die breite ist nachgemessen auch 157 mm) und auf der anderen Seite (Kassette) hat es, glaube ich, ganz aussen einen silbernen oder schwarzen Ring, auf welchem ein Pfeil und der Text "loosen" aufgedruckt ist...

/Edit:
Sieht so ähnlich aus wie hier:




Man sieht es leider nicht so gut.

Hier sieht man es besser, den Aufdruck, nur ist bei unserer Nabe keine Kerbe aussen:





Und hier sieht man wie es bei uns im Innern der Nabe aussieht:


----------



## Flagmoe (6. Juli 2015)

> Weisst du ob die Dinger von Formula auch Industrielager haben? Die Dinger die mein Bruder bei seinem Session hat (glaube Sunringle), kann er auch mit einem Inbus nachstellen. Zumindest hat es bei ihm schon geklappt... Ich möchte hier nicht versehentlich etwas kaputt machen.



Hi bender83,

da sind Industrielager verbaut denke ich, da musst du kein Lagerspiel im Sinne von Shimano einstellen. Aber man muss die Achse die durch die Lager geht fest schrauben, da diese die Lager im Lagersitz hält. Das heißt die beiden geriffelten Kappen, rechst und links an der Nabe, gegeneinander verschrauben (mit einem großen Inbus).
Ich habe an meinem Enduro -bike eine Novatec Nabe bei der sich immer wieder die Achse lockert und das äußert sich dann auch mit komischem "Lager - Spiel"...





Wenn du das LR im ausgebauten Zustand drehst und keine Lagergräusche oder Schwergängigkeit feststellst dann sind die Lager wohl noch ok.
Du kannst auch mal versuchen die Achse, also mit den geriffelten Kappen rechts und  links nicht die Steckachse, in der Nabe zu verschieben. Die sollte eigentlich nur minimal oder gar kein Spiel haben.
Ich hoffe das hilft dir.


----------



## bender83 (6. Juli 2015)

Hallo Flagmoe

Danke! Ich habe es am Wochenende mal genauer angeschaut und im ausgebauten Zustand hatte ich nicht das Gefühl das da Spiel wäre oder die Lager rau laufen. Ich werde mir mal einen 12er oder 14er Inbus besorgen und mal nachstellen. Eine geriffelte Kappe ist übrigens nur auf einer Seite. Nach dem reinigen und wieder einbauen war das Spiel noch da... nach der nächsten Abfahrt komischer Weise nicht mehr. 
Ich werde es mal genauer anschauen und sonst mal kurz zum Händler gehen. Der Mechaniker im Bikepark löste nur die Nabe, fettete die Steckachse neu und zog von Hand neu an. Als das Spiel noch da war, meinte er nur, dass braucht neue Lager. Hat aber nichts ausgebaut und genauer angeschaut.


----------



## weemanth (16. Juli 2015)

Hallo Leute,

wo bekomm ich denn in Deutschland die neuen Carbon Aurums? Ich wohne in München und in 4 Wochen gehts nach whistler... bis dahin sollte ich das Radl haben ^^ ...

Lg Tim


----------



## Scotty_Genius (16. Juli 2015)

Norco ist ne kanadische marke. Du willst also das kanadische bike in deutschland kaufen bevor du nach kanda fliegst?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## freebob (16. Juli 2015)

Ist das denn billiger in Kanada zu kaufen, wenn man Zollgebühr draufrechnet? 

Bike Area Cologne ist jedenfalls Norcohändler, und der hat das neue Aurum auch schon im Laden stehen. Natürlich nicht gerade um die Ecke von München, aber zur Not...


----------



## Scotty_Genius (16. Juli 2015)

Naja, wenn man es ohne anzugeben am zoll vorbei bringt ist es wohl günstiger. Aber abgesehen davon dürfte es in kanada einfacher sein einen norco dealer zu finden welcher das bike da hat...


----------



## freebob (16. Juli 2015)

Stimmt, kann man ja gut im Handgepäck verstecken, merken die nie


----------



## weemanth (16. Juli 2015)

naja die Preise des Aurums in C$ und € sind so gut wie gleich beim aktuellen Wechselkurs. Wenn ich es in Kanada kaufe hab ich die Gefahr mit dem Zoll und muss unter Umständen nochmal Zollgebühr draufrechnen was beim bike für über 5000€ gar nicht so wenig ist


----------



## eljugador (16. Juli 2015)

Gibt es überhaupt jemand hier der das neue Radel fährt oder schon mal gefahren ist ?


----------



## Nachaz (16. Juli 2015)

Es ist in DE auf jeden Fall verdammt selten. Mein Händler hat noch keins bekommen können... Whyever?!


----------



## weemanth (16. Juli 2015)

verdammt...ich muss morgen mal bissal rumtelefonieren.... hoffentlich können die das binnen 3 wochen ranschaffen! 

hab kein bock auf stress mit dem zoll wenn es eh nicht billiger ist drüben!


----------



## bender83 (17. Juli 2015)

Echt? So schlimm bei euch? Ich kenne zwei Norco-Händler hier in der Schweiz die haben einige da stehen (gehabt). Teilweise wieder verkauft, aber bei beiden stehe jeweils noch 2-4 Stück rum.

In Kanada ist es ein wenig günstiger. Jedoch hatte ich letztens eine Diskussion mit einem Händler, der meinte, dass man hier keine Garantie erhält, wenn man es in den USA oder Kanada kauft. Keine Ahnung ob das wirklich stimmt... wäre dann aber doch ein Nachteil.
Gefahren bin ich es noch nicht, bzw. nur auf dem Parkplatz kurz rauf gesessen. Kann also nichts genaues sagen. Ein Kumpel hatte das alte Aurum und hat jetzt das neue gekauft und er schwärmt von dem Bike. Angeblich extrem spurtreu und der Hinterbau soll auch besser sein. Gerade bei vielen kleinen Schlägen soll es mit dem Dämpfer besser abzustimmen sein. Er bereut den Kauf nicht. Ich will es gar nicht testen, falls es mir wirklich besser gefällt, wird's nur wieder teuer...  Und ich bin immer noch sehr Happy mit meinem Aurum. 

/Edit:
Kurze Frage zur hinteren PM-Aufnahme. Ich hatte als ich das Bike aufgebaut hatte hinten Probleme mit Bremsaufnahme. Wenn ich den Adapter und den Bremssattel voll gegen das Laufrad gedrückt habe, hat dies Bremse trotzdem an der Innenseite geschliffen. Ich konnte also den Bremssattel nicht korrekt einmitten. Mit Unterlegscheiben geht es ja nicht wie bei einer IS-Aufnahme. Also habe ich es zum Mech gebracht. Gestern habe ich meine Beläge und Scheiben gewechselt und mal alles demontiert um es zu reinigen. Da habe ich gesehen, dass einfach die Bohrlöcher des PM-Adapter (Shimano) länglich aufgebohrt wurde. Also habe ich den Adapter von vorner mal testweise hinten montiert und wieder das selbe Problem wie damals. Das heisst also, dass die Bohrungen hinten sehr ungenau sind (mind. 1mm). Bis jetzt hatte ich keine Problem mit der Lösung, aber was gäbe es sonst für Möglichkeiten? Gibt es PM Adapter mit länglichen Bohrlöcher (Wie eine Schiene) oder einfach mit Unterlegscheiben an der Bremsscheibe arbeiten, so dass diese weiter raus kommt?


----------



## Flagmoe (17. Juli 2015)

bender83 schrieb:


> /Edit:
> Kurze Frage zur hinteren PM-Aufnahme. Ich hatte als ich das Bike aufgebaut hatte hinten Probleme mit Bremsaufnahme. Wenn ich den Adapter und den Bremssattel voll gegen das Laufrad gedrückt habe, hat dies Bremse trotzdem an der Innenseite geschliffen. Ich konnte also den Bremssattel nicht korrekt einmitten. Mit Unterlegscheiben geht es ja nicht wie bei einer IS-Aufnahme. Also habe ich es zum Mech gebracht. Gestern habe ich meine Beläge und Scheiben gewechselt und mal alles demontiert um es zu reinigen. Da habe ich gesehen, dass einfach die Bohrlöcher des PM-Adapter (Shimano) länglich aufgebohrt wurde. Also habe ich den Adapter von vorner mal testweise hinten montiert und wieder das selbe Problem wie damals. Das heisst also, dass die Bohrungen hinten sehr ungenau sind (mind. 1mm). Bis jetzt hatte ich keine Problem mit der Lösung, aber was gäbe es sonst für Möglichkeiten? Gibt es PM Adapter mit länglichen Bohrlöcher (Wie eine Schiene) oder einfach mit Unterlegscheiben an der Bremsscheibe arbeiten, so dass diese weiter raus kommt?



Was für eine Bremse hast du denn montiert? Die Lösung mit den länglichen Löchern ist ja normalerweise am Bremssattel umgesetzt...
https://static.bike-components.de/c...warz-VR-919d01699d4dff1f6cd2d499b7663dfa.jpeg

Es kann natürlich auch sein dass das Problem an der Nabe zu suchen ist, da der Anlagepunkt der Achse auf der Bremsscheibe ja auch den Abstand von Bremsaufnahme zur Bremsscheibe beeinflusst.


----------



## bender83 (17. Juli 2015)

Flagmoe schrieb:


> Was für eine Bremse hast du denn montiert? Die Lösung mit den länglichen Löchern ist ja normalerweise am Bremssattel umgesetzt...
> https://static.bike-components.de/c...warz-VR-919d01699d4dff1f6cd2d499b7663dfa.jpeg


Ich habe die Saint montiert. Die länglichen Löcher hatten nur nicht ganz ausgereicht.



Flagmoe schrieb:


> Es kann natürlich auch sein dass das Problem an der Nabe zu suchen ist, da der Anlagepunkt der Achse auf der Bremsscheibe ja auch den Abstand von Bremsaufnahme zur Bremsscheibe beeinflusst.


Was könnte da den das Problem sein? Ich habe Laufräder mit der Hope Pro 2 Evo Nabe. Die wurden damals frisch aufgebaut (von einem Laufradbauer). Erst diese Woche lies ich das Hinterrad aufgrund eines kleines Seitenschlages zentrieren. Mehr machen kann man da sonst nicht, ausser Unterlegscheibe zwischen Nabe und Scheibe. Es geht, wie gesagt, um ca. 1 mm. Darum hat das der Mechaniker wohl aus so gelöst. Klang auch schon fast so, als ob er das bei den Aurums schon öfter korrigieren musste.


PM-Adapter ist dieser hier installiert:
http://www.amazon.co.uk/Shimano-Front-Mount-Adaptor-203mm/dp/B008K2HXGY


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Flagmoe (17. Juli 2015)

bender83 schrieb:


> Ich habe die Saint montiert. Die länglichen Löcher hatten nur nicht ganz ausgereicht.
> 
> 
> Was könnte da den das Problem sein? Ich habe Laufräder mit der Hope Pro 2 Evo Nabe. Die wurden damals frisch aufgebaut (von einem Laufradbauer). Erst diese Woche lies ich das Hinterrad aufgrund eines kleines Seitenschlages zentrieren. Mehr machen kann man da sonst nicht, ausser Unterlegscheibe zwischen Nabe und Scheibe. Es geht, wie gesagt, um ca. 1 mm. Darum hat das der Mechaniker wohl aus so gelöst. Klang auch schon fast so, als ob er das bei den Aurums schon öfter korrigieren musste.



Hm, eigentlich sollte das dann schon passen, sind ja hochwertige Naben die sicher alle Toleranzen einhalten...
Benutzt du das X12 System oder hast du die Adapterplatten für herkömmliche 12mm Steckachse?

Könnte natürlich auch sein dass irgendwas mit dem Bremssattel bzw. dem Bremskolben nicht stimmt, aber wenn du die Bremse drückst und beide Kolben gleichmäßig auß- und ein- fahren dann sollte man das ausschließen können.
Ich hatte auf jeden Fall bei meinem Aurum kein Problem an der HR Bremse. 
Hab mir eigenen PM Adapter gefräst, kopiert von Shimano , die Löcher für die Befestigungsschrauben haben einen ø von 6,2mm, also quasi ohne Spiel zum verschieben. Ich kenne auch keine Adapter mit Langlöchern.


----------



## bender83 (17. Juli 2015)

Die Bremskolben gehen auf beiden Seiten gleichmässig raus und rein. Das kann ich ausschliessen. Ich habe keinerlei Adapterplatten installiert. Da ist die mitgelieferte X12-Achse montiert. Die Hope Nabe hat die Distanzstücke auf 157 mm ebenfalls montiert (mehrmals nachgemessen). Also tippe ich auf eine ungenaue PM-Aufnahme im Rahmen. Soll es auch schon gegeben haben. Beim Laufrad kann man ja nicht viel falsch machen und das Laufrad hat nach dem Einbau mit 20 Nm auch null Spiel.
Andere Adapter habe ich auch nicht gefunden. Ich lass es mal so mit dem "angepassten" Adapter, hat ja jetzt 1.5 Saisons problemlos funktioniert. War nur ein wenig verwundert darüber, da ich bei der Saint an meinem Enduro null Probleme hatte bei der Montage und Ausrichtung des Sattels.


----------



## Flagmoe (17. Juli 2015)

Das kann schon vorkommen, ist ärgerlich.. aber wenn es so funktioniert


----------



## bender83 (17. Juli 2015)

Oder was eigenes fräsen lassen... nur kenne ich niemanden. Aber so klappt es ja auch und man sieht es nicht, da es unter der Schraube ist. Nur ist natürlich so am Rand des Adapter ein bisschen weniger "Fleisch".


----------



## Deleted 28330 (26. Juli 2015)

moin, kurze frage zur aurum 2014: ich  wiege 63-65 kg mit ausrüstung. sollte eine 300-er feder passen?


----------



## ToppaHarley (26. Juli 2015)

Hi, ich wiege fahrfertig an die 100kg und will mir einen 2016er RS Kage RC zulegen. Ich lese hier viel von Compression Tune Mid... Wenn ich aber so schwer bin würde sich hier eher High anbieten? 

Rebound Tune M immer, oder auch eher High?

Danke!!


----------



## Nachaz (27. Juli 2015)

alex m. schrieb:


> moin, kurze frage zur aurum 2014: ich wiege 63-65 kg mit ausrüstung. sollte eine 300-er feder passen?


Damit liegst Du lt. cc-spring calculator bei 3"x325lbs bei 3 Turns Preload. Je nach Vorliebe und Fahrstil kannst Du eine 300er oder eine 350er nehmen - oder eben eine 325er (z.B. v. SA Springs)


----------



## Deleted 28330 (27. Juli 2015)

Nachaz schrieb:


> Damit liegst Du lt. cc-spring calculator bei 3"x325lbs bei 3 Turns Preload. Je nach Vorliebe und Fahrstil kannst Du eine 300er oder eine 350er nehmen - oder eben eine 325er (z.B. v. SA Springs)



danke! spring calculator ist mir etwas ungenau für das recht progressive aurum fahrwerk. habe früher imer linkage benutzt, leider gibt es keine kostenlose version mehr. 350-er scheint mir recht hart beim probesitzen.


----------



## Nachaz (28. Juli 2015)

alex m. schrieb:


> danke! spring calculator ist mir etwas ungenau für das recht progressive aurum fahrwerk. habe früher imer linkage benutzt, leider gibt es keine kostenlose version mehr. 350-er scheint mir recht hart beim probesitzen.


Fahre selbst 375er mit 3 Turns bei 85+17+1kg - Hs und Ls relativ wenig gefämpft - sowohl compression als auch rebound, etwas mehr ls als hs. Gabelfeder auch nominell nur bis 80kg, aber taugt mir super. Gedroppt wird aber auch nicht mehr als 2-3 meter und habs in Kurven gerne bodennah... wie gesagt - alles eine Frage von Vorliebe und Fahrstil.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## hellidarold (28. Juli 2015)

Fahre eine 350er Feder bei 70kg mit Ausrüstung in einem Marzocchi Moto und passt perfekt.


----------



## Deleted 28330 (28. Juli 2015)

ok, muss schauen. habe eine dorado, die im komplettbike drin war. den van rc tausche ich gegen den revox. da ist schon ene 350-er feder verbaut. einen 300-er von ccdb habe ich mir auch geholt. muss man tatsächlich die buchsen rausnehmen, um die feder zu tauschen? das ist ja mehr als ätzend. hat schon jemand probiert, den dämpfer mit dem piggy back nach oben zu montieren? dann müsste man das problem gelöst haben...


----------



## bikebuster90 (28. Juli 2015)

fahre bei 82kg körpergewicht eine 450er feder mit 6 turns vorspannung im dämpfer und vorne die härteste (orange) feder mit 3 preload spacer von x-fusion, glaube die ist ab 90kg+ 
hs komplett zu, ls jeweils zu 50 prozent geschlossen


----------



## Deleted 28330 (28. Juli 2015)

noch eine frage: ich habe gehört, dass der bolzen für die ober dämpferaufnahme gerne mal verbiegt. ist bei euch sowas schon vorgekommen? oder ist das bei 2012-er modellen gewesen, bei welchen in der oberen dämpferaufnahme angeblich 2 teilige hardware verbaut war?


----------



## bender83 (28. Juli 2015)

Höre ich zum ersten Mal. Auf jeden Fall ist bei meinem Aurum nichts verbogen. Ich hatte nur Probleme mit den Buchsen vom CCDB, aber Huber sei dank ist das auch kein Problem mehr.


----------



## Nachaz (28. Juli 2015)

alex m. schrieb:


> noch eine frage: ich habe gehört, dass der bolzen für die ober dämpferaufnahme gerne mal verbiegt. ist bei euch sowas schon vorgekommen? oder ist das bei 2012-er modellen gewesen, bei welchen in der oberen dämpferaufnahme angeblich 2 teilige hardware verbaut war?


Ist bei einem Kollegen von mir passiert - tatsächlich 2012er Modell.



alex m. schrieb:


> muss man tatsächlich die buchsen rausnehmen, um die feder zu tauschen?


Nicht unbedingt, ist aber 'ne knappe Angelegenheit. Bei mir klappt es gerade so, hab ne LG1-Kefü, X0-Kurbel mit MRP Bling Ring - kann mir aber auch gut vorstellen, dass das mit 'ner anderen Kefü oder 'ner engeren Kettenlinie nicht passt....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Scotty_Genius (29. Juli 2015)

Vieleich eine etwas doofe frage: passt mein directmount vorbau bei einem wechsel von einer marzocchi 888 auf eine boxxer immer noch auf die gabelbrücke?


----------



## Nachaz (29. Juli 2015)

Ist abhängig vom Modelljahr - Steinalte MZ-Gabeln hatten einen anderen Standard. Wenn es die aus dem Bild aus Deinem Album ist dann ja.


----------



## Deleted 28330 (30. Juli 2015)

Nachaz schrieb:


> Nicht unbedingt, ist aber 'ne knappe Angelegenheit. Bei mir klappt es gerade so, hab ne LG1-Kefü, X0-Kurbel mit MRP Bling Ring - kann mir aber auch gut vorstellen, dass das mit 'ner anderen Kefü oder 'ner engeren Kettenlinie nicht passt....



ich verstehe nicht, was das mit der kettenlinie etc. zu tun hat. die buchsen oben sind für den fox rc, der im komplettbike verbaut ist, zu breit. unten sind die buchsen schmal genug, das ist aber das piggy back im weg. daher werd ich mal probieren, den dämpfer mit dem piggy back nach oben zu montieren. platz ist genug vorhanden, man kommt an alle knöpfe ran und selbst beim schwerpunkt hätte man vorteile, da die feder tiefer liegt (aktuell drückt der federteller die feder ganz nach oben). hat das jemand schon mal probiert?


----------



## bender83 (31. Juli 2015)

Und die Buchsen sind ja auch schnell entfernt und wieder eingebaut. 
Hier ging es schon mal darum das jemand den Dämpfer anders rum eingebaut wurde. Musst du mal suchen. Ob das einen positiven oder negativen Einfluss hat, kann ich nicht beurteilen. Evtl entstehen umgekehrt mehr Kräfte auf die Kolbenstange des Dämpfers, vielleicht passiert auch gar nix. Ich baue ihn jedenfalls immer wie von Norco vorgesehen ein. Als ich das Bike neu hatte und den Dämpfer ausbauen musste, habe ich ihn versehentlich falsch herum montiert. Hab's aber gleich gemerkt und so auch nie getestet.


----------



## Nachaz (1. August 2015)

alex m. schrieb:


> ich verstehe nicht, was das mit der kettenlinie etc. zu tun hat. die buchsen oben sind für den fox rc, der im komplettbike verbaut ist, zu breit. unten sind die buchsen schmal genug, das ist aber das piggy back im weg. daher werd ich mal probieren, den dämpfer mit dem piggy back nach oben zu montieren. platz ist genug vorhanden, man kommt an alle knöpfe ran und selbst beim schwerpunkt hätte man vorteile, da die feder tiefer liegt (aktuell drückt der federteller die feder ganz nach oben). hat das jemand schon mal probiert?


Sorry, war zu blöd zum lesen. Dachte es geht darum, den Dämpfer auszubauen, da kanns beim Aurum an der unteren Buchse mal eng werden wegen der KeFü.


----------



## Deleted 28330 (1. August 2015)

naja, ich habs jedenfalls gemacht. der einzige nachteil, den ich im moment sehe, ist, das die zugstufen-einstellung nicht gut zu erreichen ist. geht aber, zumal ich die nicht oft verstelle.


----------



## Deleted 28330 (7. August 2015)

nachdem ich den dämpferkolben um 180° gedreht hab, passt das auch mit der zugstufe.

jetzt wegen der federhärte. ich wollte es ja etwas genauer haben, also habe ich selber gerechnet.

laut der bilder von linkage hat das aurum bei 25 % sag, das entspricht gerade 50 mm federweg (mein gewüschter sag), ein ü-verhältnis von 2,95.
wenn ich 65 kg wiege und auf dem hinterrad 70 % meines gewichtes sind, dann ist die kraft, welche auf den dämpfer einwirkt, 65x9,81x2,95x0,7xkg*m/s^2=1317N
die federhärte ist kraft durch weg, also in diesem fall 1317N/50mm=26,3N/mm
das entspricht einer federhärte von 150 lbs/in (internet umrechner).
das ist gerade mal die hälfte der empfehlung der federhärte rechnern. was ist hier eigentlich falsch? das ist doch murks hier.


----------



## bender83 (8. August 2015)

Ohne deine Berechnung genau angeschaut zu haben: Ich fahre einfach, verlasse mich auf mein Gefühl und passe danach an.  Ich denke nicht mal Profis berechnen das. Ich würde nach dem Federwegsrechner die Feder auswählen und testen. Wenns nicht passt mit den Einstellungen spielen oder andere Feder testen. Mit einer 150er Feder dürfte es nur durchschlagen...


----------



## Deleted 28330 (8. August 2015)

ich bin schon mit der 300-er gefahren und es ist recht straff -ich habe etwa 15-20 % sag. vom fahren her gefällts mir eigentlich. ich würde aber doch noch eine weichere probieren. die frage ist, ob ich die 275-er oder gleich die 250-er probieren soll. die 275-er für manitou bekommt man nicht so leicht im bikemarkt. bei der 250-er siehts besser aus.

es wäre aber interessant zu wissen, warum meine berechnung so weit weg von den ganzen federrechnern liegt.

nachtrag: habe mir bei crc für 13€ eine 275-er nuke proof feder gekauft - jetzt ist es perfekt. außerdem ist die feder wesentlich leichter als die 300-er ccdb feder.


----------



## weemanth (3. September 2015)

Hallo,

hier mal mein gutes stück .... das teil läuft wie sau! super agil und verdammt schnell! wurde auf den doubble diamonds in whistler gut eingefahren!

Mit Boxxer WC, CCDB, KCNC Sattelstütze, Guide RCS und tubeless wiegt es nun etwa 15,8 kg! Bei kurbel und sattel gibts noch deutliche einsparungspotentiale...also evl. kommts noch unter 15 kg. 





LG


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## bikebuster90 (3. September 2015)

hat einer eine brauchbare lösung zu dem problem, dass ich bei meinem 2014 aurum le das x9 type2 schaltwerk nicht optimal einstellen kann
stelle ich die kettenumschlingung so ein, dass es gut schaltet, schlägt das schaltwerk im äußersten gang an die ausfallende, an der die kettenstrebe angeschraubt ist
stelle ich es weit genug weg, sodass es nicht anschlägt, ist der schaltvorgang äußerst unpräzise

hatte erst das syntace schaltauge vom 2013 aurum le montiert





und danach das schaltauge von diverse nr.30


 


jedoch ergab sich auch mit diesem schaltauge keine wesentliche verbesserung


----------



## Flagmoe (5. September 2015)

liteville901 schrieb:


> hat einer eine brauchbare lösung zu dem problem, dass ich bei meinem 2014 aurum le das x9 type2 schaltwerk nicht optimal einstellen kann
> stelle ich die kettenumschlingung so ein, dass es gut schaltet, schlägt das schaltwerk im äußersten gang an die ausfallende, an der die kettenstrebe angeschraubt ist
> stelle ich es weit genug weg, sodass es nicht anschlägt, ist der schaltvorgang äußerst unpräzise



HI liteville901, ich hab so ein aehnliches Problem mit einem shimano 105 Schaltwerk gehabt.
Um das anschlagen an die Kettenstrebe zu daempfen hab ich einfach in dem betroffenen Bereich mit Sekundenkleber ein Stueck NBR  Gummi angeklebt, das hat dann eigentlich super funktioniert. Schalten ging ohne Probleme und geraeusche sowie beschaedigungen waren nicht mehr erkennbar.







Das ist vielleicht nicht die "sauberste" Loesung, aber es verschafft auf jeden Fall schnelle Hilfe.

Gruss


----------



## bikebuster90 (5. September 2015)

das problem hat sich gelöst und zwar hat das syntace schaltauge 2mm mehr offset
habe das original schaltauge von norco rein und schon war es besser
habe die 2 syntace schaltaugen mit einem winkelschleifer auf den gleichen offset gebracht, wie das originale norco schaltauge


----------



## fishbone121 (7. September 2015)

Moin, kann mir kurz jemand sagen ob die Bremsleitungslänge Vr 79cm Hr 143cm beim Aurum passt? (Altes Aurum)


----------



## ToppaHarley (7. September 2015)

fishbone121 schrieb:


> Moin, kann mir kurz jemand sagen ob die Bremsleitungslänge Vr 79cm Hr 143cm beim Aurum passt? (Altes Aurum)


Rahmengröße?


----------



## fishbone121 (7. September 2015)

ToppaHarley schrieb:


> Rahmengröße?


M


----------



## fishbone121 (8. September 2015)

ToppaHarley schrieb:


> Rahmengröße?



...und, passts bei M?


----------



## ToppaHarley (8. September 2015)

Habn L. Also keine Ahnung wie da der Unterschied ist... 
Vorne kommts ja auf die Gabel, Lenkerhöhe, etc. an und hat nix mit dem Rahmen zu tun... Wenns vorher an der Gabel gepasst hat wirds da dann auch passen


----------



## fishbone121 (8. September 2015)

ToppaHarley schrieb:


> Habn L. Also keine Ahnung wie da der Unterschied ist...
> Vorne kommts ja auf die Gabel, Lenkerhöhe, etc. an und hat nix mit dem Rahmen zu tun... Wenns vorher an der Gabel gepasst hat wirds da dann auch passen


weißt du zufällig die Leitungslänge bei deiner Hinterbremse?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ToppaHarley (8. September 2015)

fishbone121 schrieb:


> weißt du zufällig die Leitungslänge bei deiner Hinterbremse?



Kann ich später mal messen, komm nur grad nich vom Schreibtisch weg ;-)


----------



## ToppaHarley (8. September 2015)

weemanth schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> hier mal mein gutes stück .... das teil läuft wie sau! super agil und verdammt schnell! wurde auf den doubble diamonds in whistler gut eingefahren!
> 
> ...



...mit Luftdämpfer auf jeden Fall 
Aber ich persönlich würde es nicht machen, über die Performance einer Stahlfeder kommt keine Luft


----------



## ToppaHarley (8. September 2015)

@fishbone121 Bei mir roundabout 130cm...


----------



## fishbone121 (8. September 2015)

Danke!! @ToppaHarley


----------



## Deleted 28330 (24. September 2015)

moin, mal wieder schaltaugen frage. ich habe meinem 2014-er aurum das direct mount schaltauge verbogen. jetzt überlege ich mir, das non-direct mount schaltauge zu nehmen (da stahl statt alu und kürzer und somit sabiler) und das mitgelieferte zwischenstück vom zee schaltwerk zu nehmen. frage: hat das schon mal jemand probiert? kann das kompatibilitätprobleme geben?

und: weiß jemand, wo man ein schltauge bekommen kann? bike area cologne meldet sich per email nicht zurück und es geht, gerade eben zumindest, keiner ans telefon.


----------



## ToppaHarley (24. September 2015)

alex m. schrieb:


> moin, mal wieder schaltaugen frage. ich habe meinem 2014-er aurum das direct mount schaltauge verbogen. jetzt überlege ich mir, das non-direct mount schaltauge zu nehmen (da stahl statt alu und kürzer und somit sabiler) und das mitgelieferte zwischenstück vom zee schaltwerk zu nehmen. frage: hat das schon mal jemand probiert? kann das kompatibilitätprobleme geben?
> 
> und: weiß jemand, wo man ein schltauge bekommen kann? bike area cologne meldet sich per email nicht zurück und es geht, gerade eben zumindest, keiner ans telefon.


Ob das passt weiss ich leider nicht,
aber der Volker von Mountainlove kann glaub ich ganz gut Norco Ersatzteile besorgen.

Schau mal hier:
http://bikeshop.mountainlove.de/rahmen-ersatzteile/2133-syntace-x12-schaltauge-edelstahl.html


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 28330 (24. September 2015)

mal schaun. gibt es andere optionen?


----------



## studicker (29. September 2015)

Tach zusammen,

hier gab es zwar schon viele Bilder vom Aurum  mit CCDBA, aber irgendwie hat noch keiner was zu Performance und Settings gesagt. 

Ich hab am WE versucht meinen im 2013er Aurum einzustellen, bin aber bei härteren Landungen immer voll durch den Federweg. 
Sag sind ca. 2cm, also 26%, und die Druckstufen hatte ich am Ende etwa 3/4 geschlossen. Zugstufe war recht langsam, aber das sollte in dem Fall nicht so viel ausmachen denk ich. 

Hat wer von euch seine Settings aufgeschrieben, oder habt ihr so lange rumgegeistert, bis es ging und Ende?

PS: meinen Air mit Climb Switch im Trailbike hatte ich ratz fatz gut abgestimmt, deswegen war ich schon etwas verwundert...


----------



## embee (21. Oktober 2015)

Hi,

trotz Suche in dem Thread frage ich doch noch mal... hat jemand Erfahrungen mit den Federn im 2014er Modell im Fox Van RC4? Laut Spring Calculator sollte eine 450er ok sein. Momentan versacke ich mit der aktuellen 400 aber sehr. 

Danke Euch!


----------



## freebob (21. Oktober 2015)

Und nochmal Schaltung/Schaltauge...  Auch mit neuem Schaltauge und Schaltwerk steht an meinem Aurum der Schaltwerkkäfig leicht schräg und verdreht zum Kettenlauf, die Schaltperformance ist ziemlich mies. Ich hab das 2012er Modell, inzwischen hat die Aufnahme für das Schaltauge anscheinend einiges abbekommen. Wenn man die Schraube fürs Schaltwerk nicht sehr fest anzieht (jedenfalls mehr als vom "handwarm"-Gefühl nötig wär), kann man mit viel Druck sogar das Schaltauge minimal seitlich hin- und herbewegen. So als wäre das Loch in der Sitzstrebe, wo der Pin vom Schaltauge rein muss, schon ein bisschen ausgeschlagen.
Evtl hat auch die ganze Strebe nen Schlag abbekommen und steht leicht schief..?   Glaubs eigentlich nicht, aber wissen tu ich es nicht  Hatte jemand schonmal das gleiche Problem? Gibt es einen Trick wie man zumindest das "Spiel" von Schaltauge zur Strebe in den Griff kriegt? Hab irgendwo gelesen dass das jemand ausgegossen hat, damit es wieder festsitzt (wie und womit, keine Ahnung) Und wo wir dabei sind, welches Drehmoment braucht eigentlich die Schraube für das Schaltauge genau?? Konnte Drehmomente für jede einzelne Schraube am Rahmen finden, nur nicht dafür.

Hätte wahrscheinlich eine Möglichkeit eine nagelneue Druckstrebe zu bekommen, allerdings von einem 2013er Rahmen. Weiß jemand ob das passt? So wie es aussieht gab es ja keine Änderungen vom 2012er Modell zum 2013er, außer solchen Kleinigkeiten wie die eckigen Rahmenpuffer. Oder lieg ich da falsch? Die Maße müssten doch die gleichen sein (Rahmengröße gleich, vorrausgesetzt)


----------



## ToppaHarley (21. Oktober 2015)

Anzugsdrehoment für die Schraube müssten 6 nm sein. Jedenfalls entnehme ich das der Liteville 901 Bedienungsanleitung. Da das X12 System ja bekannterweise überall gleich ist müsste das hinhauen. Ich übernehme allerdings keine Garantie dafür. Vll schaust du auch nochmal woanders nach.


----------



## freebob (22. Oktober 2015)

Danke!  Auf die Idee da nachzuschauen bin ich nicht gekommen. Müsste ja stimmen, die Schraube wird ja die gleiche sein. Ich hab es jetzt mal mit 7Nm festgezogen, jetzt kann ich mit ein bisschen Druck das Schaltauge ca 1mm hin- und herbewegen... Ganz schlecht. Also ist wohl tatsächlich das Loch in der Strebe etwas ausgeschlagen. Hat irgendeiner ne Idee wie man das retten kann? Ansonsten wär wohl wirklich eine neue Strebe die einzige echte Lösung. Da hat nicht zufällig jemand eine zuhause rumliegen, die er nicht mehr braucht? 2012, Größe M. Oder, da wär wie gesagt noch die Frage ob die 2013er auch passt. Da ist grad zufällig eine passende im Bikemarkt. Andere Farbe, aber das wär das kleinste Problem.


----------



## ToppaHarley (22. Oktober 2015)

Oder probiers erstmal mit Pattex, oder irgendeiner anderen Masse, die das Loch etwas ausfüllt... Wenn das getrocknet ist sollte sich ohne mega Gewalt denke ich auch nicht mehr so viel bewegen... Ob die Strebe vom 2012er zum 13er kompatibel ist kann ich dir leider nicht sagen...


----------



## Freerider2109 (17. November 2015)

So melde mich dann auch mal zurück.

Nach einem Jahr kein Norco fahren und leichtem Ausrutscher in den CC Bereich bin ich nun wieder zurück. 

Bin seit 2012 das Aurum Dirt Edition gefahren, anschließend ein Aurum LTD in der Grün/Blau Edition. So nun, da das Carbon da ist, hab ich gleich mal zugeschlagen. 

Aurum Carbon 7.1

Komplett Bike wurde komplett geschlachtet und bis auf den Rahmen, Steuersatz sowie Sattel und Stütze alles durch hochwertigere Teile ersetzt. 

Foto kommt noch, da ich noch auf die Atlas Kurbel warte(30mm Variante mit Centerlock Narrow Wide Kettenblatt)

Zur Ausstattung:

Aurum Carbon Rahmen
Vivid Air Dämpfer
Boxxer WC
Renthal Carbon Lenker
Renthal Vorbau
Laufräder NoTubes
Schaltwerk Saint ink. Hebel
Bremsen Saint
Kurbel Race Face
Innenlager 30mm RaceFace
Griffe RaceFace
Kettenführung Carbocage X1
Pedalen Crankbrothers Mallett DH Black

Gewicht zur Zeit ohne Kurbel und mit Montierter LG1+ Führung 14,05kg

Rahmen ist Größe L und ich hoffe mit Pedalen auf 15,5kg zu kommen!

Bilder wie gesagt folgen sobald es fertig ist.

Hier mal nen paar alte Bilder von den anderen Aurums!


----------



## ToppaHarley (17. November 2015)

Freerider2109 schrieb:


> So melde mich dann auch mal zurück.
> 
> Nach einem Jahr kein Norco fahren und leichtem Ausrutscher in den CC Bereich bin ich nun wieder zurück.
> 
> ...


Klingt richtig fett!


----------



## free.tea (2. Dezember 2015)

Hallo, 

kann mir einer sagen welcher Tune bei dem Rock Shox Vivid am besten zu einem 2013 Aurum größe S passt ? Wiege fahrfertig max 70kg

Danke euch


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## heidi_rockt (7. Dezember 2015)

free.tea schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> kann mir einer sagen welcher Tune bei dem Rock Shox Vivid am besten zu einem 2013 Aurum größe S passt ? Wiege fahrfertig max 70kg
> 
> Danke euch


Hey, ich fahr zwar ein 2013er Aurum in M, wiege fahrfertig ca. 62 kg und fahr den Vivid M/M mit ner 300er Feder (anfangs bin ich noch die 250er Feder gefahren, geht auch)
Also Tune M/M sollte bei Dir denk ich dann auch ganz gut passen.


----------



## SimpleLexx (5. Januar 2016)

Moin, 'ne kurze Frage an die Aurum Experten: ist die Geo von dem 26er Alu Aurum in jedem Jahr gleich geblieben, oder gab es da Veränderungen?


----------



## bikebuster90 (5. Januar 2016)

ich nehme mal an du meinst norco aurum rahmen mit 26" laufräder
bis 2013 war die geo gleich, ab dem 2014er modell gab es änderungen im bereich der geo, unter anderem wurde der reach vergrößert


----------



## Freerider2109 (5. Januar 2016)

Soo......ich bin dann auch endlich mal mit meinem Aurum fertig.
Die neue RaceFace Atlas Kurbel hat etwas gebraucht von Canada bis Germany.

Komponenten sind gleich geblieben, eigentlich sollte noch ENVE einziehen ins Bike, doch is es erstens schwerer und Renthal jetzt auch nich so schlecht. Ich werds mal testen.

Beim Gewicht wollte ich unter 15kg bleiben und das is mir grad so gelungen mit dem L Rahmen. Der HansDampf Reifen hat es rausgehauen

Gewicht: 14,98kg


----------



## mest1 (10. Januar 2016)

Hi,
weiß einer wo ich die Adapter her bekomme um hinten von 157 auf 150 zu gehen? 

Gruß Ümüt


----------



## ToppaHarley (10. Januar 2016)

mest1 schrieb:


> Hi,
> weiß einer wo ich die Adapter her bekomme um hinten von 157 auf 150 zu gehen?
> 
> Gruß Ümüt


Hi,

die sollte jeder Norco Händler für um die 20,-€ bestellen können; 
würde nur von Bi**-Inf****** in Barsinghausen abraten, sonst hängst du hinterher beim Rechtsanwalt!

Ich hab sie dann schlussendlich von einem IBC User erhalten, der sie nicht mehr brauchte.


----------



## xxRS88xx (10. Januar 2016)

Kurze Frage an die Norco Aurum Carbon Fahrer ... Bekomme die Tage meinen Frame und wollte mal fragen, bei welchen Gewicht ihr welche Federhärte verbaut habt ?

Cheers!
Innsbrooklyn


----------



## Flagmoe (11. Januar 2016)

mest1 schrieb:


> Hi,
> weiß einer wo ich die Adapter her bekomme um hinten von 157 auf 150 zu gehen?
> 
> Gruß Ümüt



Hi, ich hab mir auf arbeit einfach zwei Alu-ringe gedreht mit dem Außen-ø der X-12 Aufnahme und 3,5mm breite. Das hat so auch super funktioniert, einziger Nachteil ist dass die Ringe beim Rad ausbau immer heraus fallen weil man sie nicht, so wie die orginalen Adapter, am Rahmen befestigen kann.


----------



## mest1 (11. Januar 2016)

@ToppaHarley Werde ich mal anfragen, danke.

@Flagmoe Wenn ich die Möglichkeit hätte wäre es natürlich auch entspannt.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mest1 (11. Januar 2016)

Sorry für meine blöde frage aber für was ist das  Teil denn gut?


----------



## ToppaHarley (11. Januar 2016)

mest1 schrieb:


> Sorry für meine blöde frage aber für was ist das  Teil denn gut?
> Anhang anzeigen 452045


Das ist deine in den Rahmen integrierte Sattelklemme 
Beim Festschrauben drückt sich das Mittelstück gegen die Sattelstütze und verklemmt diese dann im Sitzrohr.
Für das Aurum brauchst du bzw. darfst du keine externe Sattelklemme verwenden!


----------



## ToppaHarley (11. Januar 2016)

mest1 schrieb:


> Sorry für meine blöde frage aber für was ist das  Teil denn gut?
> Anhang anzeigen 452045


----------



## mest1 (11. Januar 2016)

Ah ok, hab den Rahmen heute morgen bekommen und mich schon gefragt was das seien soll 
Danke schön.


----------



## mest1 (13. Januar 2016)

Hi,
ne kurze frage bin nicht daheim und hab ne Gabel zum Kauf angeboten bekommen, was für ne Länge muss der Gabelschaft mindestens haben das er in den Rahmen passt? 
Dank euch schon mal. 

Gruß Ümüt


----------



## weemanth (15. Januar 2016)

Freerider2109 schrieb:


> Soo......ich bin dann auch endlich mal mit meinem Aurum fertig.
> Die neue RaceFace Atlas Kurbel hat etwas gebraucht von Canada bis Germany.
> 
> Komponenten sind gleich geblieben, eigentlich sollte noch ENVE einziehen ins Bike, doch is es erstens schwerer und Renthal jetzt auch nich so schlecht. Ich werds mal testen.
> ...



Sehr geiles radl ... ich hab ein ähnliches.... bei der sattelstütze gibt es allerdings noch deutlich einsparpotenzial...die von norco wiegt glaub 350g ... ich hab keine von kcnc verbaut und fast 250g gesaprt .... nur so als tipp  ...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Freerider2109 (15. Januar 2016)

weemanth schrieb:


> Sehr geiles radl ... ich hab ein ähnliches.... bei der sattelstütze gibt es allerdings noch deutlich einsparpotenzial...die von norco wiegt glaub 350g ... ich hab keine von kcnc verbaut und fast 250g gesaprt .... nur so als tipp  ...


Hey hey danke für den Tip und ehrlich gesagt ist es das einzigste Teil, welches ich nich gewogen habe 
Da werd ich mich gleich morgen ran machen und des Teil nochmal wiegen und ne passende und leichtere suchen. Der Sattel sollte eigentlich auch noch gegen einen Tune Speedneedle weichen, aber er passt einfach optisch so gut dazu. 

Sieht man sich mal in Willingen??. Mit einem anderen aus dem Aurum Thread hatte ich vor 1 1/2 schonmal ein Aurum treffen arrangiert. 6 Leute hatten zugesagt, gekommen sind 2. 
Aber is doch immer mal cool, so ne kleine Session zu fahren✌✌


----------



## weemanth (15. Januar 2016)

gerne doch...ich war auch echt geschockt was das ding wiegt .... am sattel kannste bestimmt auch noch was rausholen .... dann kannste auch wieder ein paar dh reifen aufziehen und bist immer noch bei rund 15 kg  ...

willingen ist leider zu weit weg...komme aus münchen. da orientiert man sich biketechnisch eher gen süden  

wenn du viele aurums sehen willst empfehle ich whistler.... beinahe jedes zweite radl dort war ein carbon aurum


----------



## Freerider2109 (15. Januar 2016)

Ja ist mir voll durch die Lappen gegangen, die zu wiegen. RaceFace macht ja auch ganz schicke Sattelstützen, mal schauen was die haben. 

Verständlich, wenn du Nähe München wohnst. Kannste zumindestens entspannt auch mal 2 Stunden nach Serfaus fahren. Ich habs 25min bis Winterberg und 40min bis Willingen. Wobei Winterberg jetzt nich so der bombige Park is.....

das stimmt, ich war damals 3 Wochen da. Da sieht man alle Bikes und nicht nur Specialized, YT & Scott  
Silverstar und SunPeaks waren aber auch so. Finds aber cool, dass die Marken aus dem eigenen Land schön gepusht werden


----------



## ToppaHarley (15. Januar 2016)

Freerider2109 schrieb:


> Hey hey danke für den Tip und ehrlich gesagt ist es das einzigste Teil, welches ich nich gewogen habe
> Da werd ich mich gleich morgen ran machen und des Teil nochmal wiegen und ne passende und leichtere suchen. Der Sattel sollte eigentlich auch noch gegen einen Tune Speedneedle weichen, aber er passt einfach optisch so gut dazu.
> 
> Sieht man sich mal in Willingen??. Mit einem anderen aus dem Aurum Thread hatte ich vor 1 1/2 schonmal ein Aurum treffen arrangiert. 6 Leute hatten zugesagt, gekommen sind 2.
> Aber is doch immer mal cool, so ne kleine Session zu fahren✌✌



Willingen wäre mal wieder was! 
Ich komme aus Dortmund und hab es dementsprechend auch nicht so weit nach Winterberg oder Willingen. Fahre allerdings ein 2013er Alu Aurum, falls das dann ein Problem sein sollte bei nem (Carbon) Aurum Treffen 

Sattelstütze kann ich übrigens ne GUB empfehlen! Wiegt ungekürzt kaum mehr wie 200gr und gibt's fürn 20er bei Snake Bikes.
http://www.snake-bikes.eu/shop/leichte-Sattelstuetze-versch-Farben-309-mm-Alu

Fahre die selber stark gekürzt in meinem Aurum - genaues Gewicht in diesem Zustand hab ich da allerdings nich mehr im Kopf. Meine so um die 150-160gr... Aber da steht mal nicht das Verhältnis leicht gleich teuer zu Debatte!


----------



## weemanth (16. Januar 2016)

ja die jungs drüben unterstützen ihre eigenen marken schon ganz gut...wobei man hier ja auch viel YT, canyon usw sieht....


----------



## Freerider2109 (16. Januar 2016)

ToppaHarley schrieb:


> Willingen wäre mal wieder was!
> Ich komme aus Dortmund und hab es dementsprechend auch nicht so weit nach Winterberg oder Willingen. Fahre allerdings ein 2013er Alu Aurum, falls das dann ein Problem sein sollte bei nem (Carbon) Aurum Treffen
> 
> Sattelstütze kann ich übrigens ne GUB empfehlen! Wiegt ungekürzt kaum mehr wie 200gr und gibt's fürn 20er bei Snake Bikes.
> ...




Hey hey Toppa, du des is, wenn das klappen sollte nen normales Aurum Treffen. Wurscht ob "Plastik" oder Alu 

Habe heute morgen mal das Ganze gewogen. Mit Sattel sind es 0,553kg. Also geht da noch was mit ner neuen Stütze. Danke fr den Tip nochmal hier und auch die Links. Nur habe ich/will ich bis auf Vorbau/Lenker(Da Raceface da zu schwer war) evtl. ne RaceFace Stütze reinmachen. Die ist auch Matt und passt dann zum Rahmen noch besser. 
Ich check mal die Gewichte von den Carbon Sattelstützen ab. 

Und klar, wenn du Toppa, in DO wohnst ist es ja nich so weit bis nach Willingen oder Winterberg. (Ich bin öfters mitm Auto in DO - beim Sidney) daher kenn ich die Strecke. Autobahn abfahrt bis Winterberg zieht sich bissl wie Kaugummi aber sonst gehts ja gut!


----------



## xxRS88xx (18. Januar 2016)

Die Biene ist gelandet ...
In den nächsten Tagen wird das Ding fertig-gestellt, leider hab ich die Vermutung, dass ich mit 186cm zu groß für das Ding bin.
Falls das so sein sollte, ist die flotte Biene bald wieder abzugeben  

Cheers!
Innsbrooklyn


----------



## san_andreas (18. Januar 2016)

Checkst du die Größe nicht vorher ?


----------



## esmirald_h (19. Januar 2016)

Flagmoe schrieb:


> Hi, ich hab mir auf arbeit einfach zwei Alu-ringe gedreht mit dem Außen-ø der X-12 Aufnahme und 3,5mm breite. Das hat so auch super funktioniert, einziger Nachteil ist dass die Ringe beim Rad ausbau immer heraus fallen weil man sie nicht, so wie die orginalen Adapter, am Rahmen befestigen kann.



Ich habe die Scheiben mit doppelseitiges Klebeband an den Rahmen fixiert (seit 2 1/2 Jahren ohne Probleme).


----------



## Flagmoe (29. Januar 2016)

esmirald_h schrieb:


> Ich habe die Scheiben mit doppelseitiges Klebeband an den Rahmen fixiert (seit 2 1/2 Jahren ohne Probleme).



Auf so einfache Lösungen komm ich nicht ... hab mittlerweile ne 157er Nabe verbaut.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mest1 (19. Februar 2016)

Hi,
könnt ihr mir vieleicht ne Kettenführung für das Amrum empfehlen die vieleicht auch nicht so teuer ist? 

Gruß Ümüt


----------



## ToppaHarley (19. Februar 2016)

mest1 schrieb:


> Hi,
> könnt ihr mir vieleicht ne Kettenführung für das Amrum empfehlen die vieleicht auch nicht so teuer ist?
> 
> Gruß Ümüt


Hi! 
Schau dir mal die Shimano Saint SM-CD50 Kettenführung an. Gibts zwischen 50-60€ je nach Shop. Fahre sie selbst! In Kombination mit einem aktuellen Shimano Shadow+ Schaltwerk mit kurzem Käfig (Zee, Saint) klappert gar nichts mehr!
Wichtig: ISCG05 Aufnahme beachten!


----------



## mest1 (19. Februar 2016)

Hi,
danke schön. Ja das mit der ISCG Aufnahme ist das Problem mit meiner jetzigen, da hab ich ne ISCG 03 leider, deshalb muss ich ne neue kaufen


----------



## bikebuster90 (19. Februar 2016)

http://bikemarkt.mtb-news.de/article/733931-sixpack-yakuza-kettenfuhrung-iscg-05-schwarz

habe diese kefü am norco, ist günstig und läuft ohne probleme


----------



## mest1 (20. Februar 2016)

Hi,
kann mir einer sagen was für einen Adapter ich hinten brauche wenn ich ne 180er Scheibe mit einer Zee fahren will?


----------



## ToppaHarley (20. Februar 2016)

mest1 schrieb:


> Hi,
> kann mir einer sagen was für einen Adapter ich hinten brauche wenn ich ne 180er Scheibe mit einer Zee fahren will?



Hmm... Ich fahr ne Zee mit 203er Scheibe und dem Postmount 8"/203mm Adapter. Ich meine (!) es ist standardmäßig nen 180er PM am Rahmen, so dass du hier keinen Adapter bräuchtest. 
Falls ich falsch liege, verbessert mich bitte


----------



## mest1 (21. Februar 2016)

Hi,
also ohne Adapter funktioniert es leider nicht, hab es probiert.


----------



## ToppaHarley (21. Februar 2016)

Indian Summer schrieb:


> Tretlagergehäusebreite: 83mm
> Tretlagergehäuse Gewinde: Standard 1.37" x 24
> Steuersatz: Semi-integriert
> Sattelklemme: In Rahmen integriert
> ...



Rahmenaufnahme also doch 6", das sind genau ausgerechnet 152,4mm. Wird dann natürlich auf 160mm gerundet.
Den Adapter musste ich witzigerweise vorgestern für meinen bald ankommenden Commencal Meta Rahmen besorgen.
Genau genommen müsste das der Shimano SM-MA-F 180 P/P2 sein, siehe Anhänge.

Ich übernehme hier jedoch keine Garantie auf Richtigkeit, da ich es auch schon oft erlebt habe, dass bei diversen Rahmen individuelle Lösungen gefunden werden mussten.
Hast du einen Shop in der Nähe?
Die Shimano Verpackungen sind gut wiederverschließbar, wenn du also nen Shop findest, die den haben (hab meinen von Luckybike/Radlbauer), kannste da mit etwas Freundlichkeit bei dem Werkstattpersonal erreichen, den kurz anzuhalten.
Ist besser als wenn du ihn dir bestellst und hinterher hin und her schickst. Inkl. Versand übrigens auch nicht günstiger, als im Radladen. Liegt um die 10 € UVP. 

Grüße


----------



## mest1 (22. Februar 2016)

@ToppaHarley Danke schön, ich hab hier auch ne 203er Scheibe rum liegen, wie lautet denn die genaue Bezeichnung für diesen Adapter? 
Nochmal danke schön.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ToppaHarley (22. Februar 2016)

mest1 schrieb:


> @ToppaHarley Danke schön, ich hab hier auch ne 203er Scheibe rum liegen, wie lautet denn die genaue Bezeichnung für diesen Adapter?
> Nochmal danke schön.


Gern geschehen!

Das ist der Shimano SM-MA-F203P/P Adapter.
Siehe Anhang.


----------



## mest1 (22. Februar 2016)

Top, danke schön.


----------



## bikebuster90 (28. Februar 2016)

habe am 2014er aurum die zugführung nach unten verlegt, mir hat die vorgesehene zugführung nicht gefallen, beim einfedern wurden die züge arg gebogen


----------



## ToppaHarley (28. Februar 2016)

liteville901 schrieb:


> Anhang anzeigen 467597
> habe am 2014er aurum die zugführung nach unten verlegt, mir hat die vorgesehene zugführung nicht gefallen, beim einfedern wurden die züge arg gebogen


Nicht schlecht die Idee. Ich find nur die Kabelbinder etwas unschön, da gibt es aber klebbare Zugführungen für kleines Geld. Über 2 von denen hab ich das Problem auch sauber gelöst und die Züge laufen weiterhin obenrum. 
Du solltest auf jeden Fall noch, falls noch nicht geschehen, am unteren Hinterbaulager abkleben. Beim einfedern reiben dir die Züge sonst alles kaputt...

PS ist die Bremsleitung nicht etwas zu arg gebogen, auch nach innen zu den Speichen? Kanns aufm Foto leider nicht so gut erkennen...


----------



## ToppaHarley (28. Februar 2016)

ToppaHarley schrieb:


> Nicht schlecht die Idee. Ich find nur die Kabelbinder etwas unschön, da gibt es aber klebbare Zugführungen für kleines Geld. Über 2 von denen hab ich das Problem auch sauber gelöst und die Züge laufen weiterhin obenrum.
> Du solltest auf jeden Fall noch, falls noch nicht geschehen, am unteren Hinterbaulager abkleben. Beim einfedern reiben dir die Züge sonst alles kaputt...
> 
> PS ist die Bremsleitung nicht etwas zu arg gebogen, auch nach innen zu den Speichen? Kanns aufm Foto leider nicht so gut erkennen...


@liteville901 
Meine Lösung in Bildern:


----------



## bikebuster90 (28. Februar 2016)

das mit der bremsleitung hinten passt alles
naja auf optik achte ich nicht so, die funktion steht im vordergrund
hatte den dämpfer ausgebaut und von hand den hinterbau eingefedert, dort haben sich keine nennenswerten zugbewegungen am hinterbaulager ergeben, ich werde es dennoch weiter beobachten


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Take-Off (8. März 2016)

Hi Leute,
ich bräuchte mal eure Hilfe. 
Meine Dämpferbuchsen an meinem Aurum von 2012 sind ausgeschlagen. Deshalb würd ich sie ganz gern wechseln.
Leider habe ich keinerlei Ahnung welche Buchsen ich benötige geschweige denn, wo man solche Sachen kaufen. 

Habt ihr da vielleicht ein paar Tipps? Würde mich sehr drüber freuen! 

Besten Dank, 
Bernd


----------



## ToppaHarley (8. März 2016)

Take-Off schrieb:


> Hi Leute,
> ich bräuchte mal eure Hilfe.
> Meine Dämpferbuchsen an meinem Aurum von 2012 sind ausgeschlagen. Deshalb würd ich sie ganz gern wechseln.
> Leider habe ich keinerlei Ahnung welche Buchsen ich benötige geschweige denn, wo man solche Sachen kaufen.
> ...


--> huber bushings. Anfrage für Norco Aurum machen. Super Buchsen 

Ansonsten für die genauen Maße Suchfunktion.


----------



## Marcel1984 (21. März 2016)

ja, frag bei huberbuchsen an. ich fahr die auch, die sind spitze!


----------



## Deleted 28330 (27. März 2016)

seitdem ich die teile habe, habe ich vergessen, dass sowas überhaupt am bike habe.


----------



## SimpleLexx (31. März 2016)

Moin, ich habe ein Aurum 2 kürzlich erstanden und richte es gerade für die erste Ausfahrt her. Bin fast fertig und im Moment trübt nur ein Lagerspiel etwas die Stimmung....wenn ich den Hinterbau entlaste durch leichten Zug am Sattel ist ein deutliches Spiel irgendwo zu vernehmen in Form eines akkustischen "klacken". Seitliches Spiel am Hinterbau kann ich nicht feststellen. 
Hat jemand einen Tipp welches Lager ich mir genauer anschauen muss oder muss ich da überall 'ran? Vielleicht auch die Dämpferbuchsen??
Wenn jemand nen heißen Tipp hat wäre das mega...

Grüsse


----------



## Flagmoe (1. April 2016)

Ich würde mal auf die Dämpfer Buchsen tippen,  evtl kannst du das Spiel mit den Fingern spüren wenn du beim Rad hoch heben an die obere bzw. untere Buchse fast. 
Das Aurum hat ja Kugellager im Hinterbau, da sollte nicht so viel Spiel drin sein außer die Lager sind total fertig.


----------



## SimpleLexx (4. April 2016)

Jau, danke für den Tipp, die obere Buchse hat Spiel. Habe soeben bei Huber Bushings bestellt. 
Ich bin gespannt auf die erste Ausfahrt. 
Gruss


----------



## Deleted 200775 (13. Mai 2016)

Serwas,

ist von Euch schon jemand das aktuelle Aurum mit Vivid Air (welcher Tune?) gefahren? Wenn ja, gibts Rückmeldung bezüglich Fahrverhalten?
Gibts sonst Probleme mit dem Bike? Schnelles Lagerspiel? Risse?
Freu mich über alle Berichte zu dem Bike 

Vielen Dank und schöne Grüße,
Franz


----------



## Freerider2109 (15. Mai 2016)

Eesha schrieb:


> Serwas,
> 
> ist von Euch schon jemand das aktuelle Aurum mit Vivid Air (welcher Tune?) gefahren? Wenn ja, gibts Rückmeldung bezüglich Fahrverhalten?
> Gibts sonst Probleme mit dem Bike? Schnelles Lagerspiel? Risse?
> ...



Hey hey, habe das C7.2 und fahre den Air. Fahre M/L Tune. Ist halt schon sehr soft am Heck und schluckfreudig. Man kann im Aurum aber auch gut M/M fahren


----------



## Deleted 200775 (15. Mai 2016)

Okay super danke!

Wie fährt sichs sonst so? Irgendwelche Probleme mit dem Rahmen aufgetreten oder Schwachstellen?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Freerider2109 (16. Mai 2016)

Eesha schrieb:


> Okay super danke!
> 
> Wie fährt sichs sonst so? Irgendwelche Probleme mit dem Rahmen aufgetreten oder Schwachstellen?



Moin moin, das ist mein 3. Aurum. Ich bin mit dem ersten Dirt Edition gestartet, dann mit dem LTD Grün/Blauen udn jetzt hab ich mein Carbon. Ich bin so happy damit. Des Teil ist nich so nen mega DH Schwein, sondern super verspielt auch für flowige Trails. Habe die Boxxer Worldcup drin und den Air hinten. An der Boxxer merkt man, dass sie nicht ganz so steif ist, wie ne Fox 40, aber sie spart mega Gewicht. 
14,9kg hat s Bike. Ein paar Posts weiter zurück, habe ich meine Aurums auch gepostet gehabt(ca.3 Seiten)


----------



## Scotty_Genius (17. Mai 2016)

Ich habe in meinem aurum die original gabel marzocchi 888 cr. nun habe ich das problem, dass sie mir ständig durchschlägt. Vorallem auf strecken wie z.b. todnau... Der sag passt aber somit ist die federhärte richtig. Kann ich die gabel irgendwie progressiver abstimmen?


----------



## Flagmoe (17. Mai 2016)

Naja,  mit dem C ( compression) aus CR. Das Rädchen mal ein paar Klicks zu drehen oder dann durch die Öl Viskosität. Das ist aber eher was für Bastler und fein tuning bzw. weiß ich nicht wie gut du beim schrauben drauf bist. 
Ansonsten wirklich mal ne andere Feder versuchen.... evtl gibt's auch Leute im 888 Threat die ähnliche Erfahrungen gemacht haben und ne Lösung haben.


----------



## skateson (20. Juli 2016)

Hallo

Welche Rahmengröße würdet ihr bei einem Norco Aurum 2, 2013  empfehlen.

Ich bin 1,85 m groß , habe ein Aurum  in der Größe L angeboten bekommen.

Danke.

Gruß Sven


----------



## ToppaHarley (20. Juli 2016)

skateson schrieb:


> Hallo
> 
> Welche Rahmengröße würdet ihr bei einem Norco Aurum 2, 2013  empfehlen.
> 
> ...


Ich hab auch 1,85m und nen Aurum von 2013 in L. Mir passt es perfekt.


----------



## FloM89 (21. Juli 2016)

Hallo,
Fahre ein 2016er C7.3 in L bei 182cm und es passt super! 

Habe aber selbst noch eine Frage:
Hat jemand Erfahrung mit einem Vivid Coil mit Tune Mid im aktuellen Aurum?
Norco gibt ja Tune Low vor...
Habe mir einen neuen Vivid Coil gekauft mit angeblich Tune Low. Beim Auspacken stellte er sich nun aber als Tune Mid raus.
Macht das einen großen Unterschied, jemand Erfahrung?
Gruß Flo


----------



## dhpucky (25. Juli 2016)

Servus!

Hab hier schon von einigen Rissen im Tretlagerbereich gelesen. Gestern ist mir beim Putzen aufgefallen, dass ich wohl auch einen hab  Ist ein 2013er ... Garantie gibt´s ja dann wohl keine mehr, versuchen werd ich´s aber trotzdem. 

Was mich allerdings ankotzt ist, dass es in 2 Wochen zum biken geht und ich das Aurum mitnehmen wollte.

Ist von euch jemand mit dem Riss weiter gefahren? Hab gestern ein paar Abfahrten in Wildbad gemacht (Gap hab ich dann aber doch lieber ausgelassen ). Zwischen den Fahrten hab ich dann immer wieder kontrolliert, ob der Riss sich verändert. Konnt ich erstmal nichts feststellen. Allerdings geh ich davon aus, dass man von außen auch recht wenig sehen wird.

Ganz wohl ist mir zwar nicht dabei, aber es würde mich schon mal beruhigen, wenn es dann tatsächlich so wär, dass der nicht weiter reißt.

Ach ja .. ein undefiniertes Knacken beim Reintreten hätt ich dann auch noch ... ob´s damit zusammenhängt, oder doch nur ein Lager ist, konnt ich allerdings noch nicht ausmachen.

Vielen Dank schonmal vorab für eure Antworten!!


----------



## ToppaHarley (25. Juli 2016)

dhpucky schrieb:


> Servus!
> 
> Hab hier schon von einigen Rissen im Tretlagerbereich gelesen. Gestern ist mir beim Putzen aufgefallen, dass ich wohl auch einen hab  Ist ein 2013er ... Garantie gibt´s ja dann wohl keine mehr, versuchen werd ich´s aber trotzdem.
> 
> ...


Das klingt nicht schön, gerade wenn es bald in den Urlaub geht :-(

*Dir jetzt zu raten, du sollst weiterfahren, wäre wohl mehr als grob fahrlässig... Deswegen: Tu es nicht!*

Mit Garantie oder Crash-Replacement kannst du auf jeden Fall versuchen, ich drücke die Daumen!

Besorg dir lieber irgendwo Ersatz, oder nimm, falls vorhanden dein Enduro oder All Mountain mit in den Urlaub.

Ich würde meine Gesundheit dafür jedenfalls nicht aufs Spiel setzen...


----------



## dhpucky (25. Juli 2016)

Danke Dir für Deine Antwort.

War auch nicht so gemeint, dass ich ne "Erlaubnis" bekomme  Wäre nur interessant, ob jemand den Rahmen weiter gefahren hat. War ja auch immer wieder die Rede von sehr kleinen Rissen (so wie bei mir auch) und irgendwo ist auch mal der Satz gefallen, dass er wohl nicht weiter reißt.

... aber ja, was den Urlaub betrifft sollt ich wohl das Enduro einzupacken.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## dhpucky (25. Juli 2016)




----------



## ToppaHarley (25. Juli 2016)

dhpucky schrieb:


> Danke Dir für Deine Antwort.
> 
> War auch nicht so gemeint, dass ich ne "Erlaubnis" bekomme  Wäre nur interessant, ob jemand den Rahmen weiter gefahren hat. War ja auch immer wieder die Rede von sehr kleinen Rissen (so wie bei mir auch) und irgendwo ist auch mal der Satz gefallen, dass er wohl nicht weiter reißt.
> 
> ... aber ja, was den Urlaub betrifft sollt ich wohl das Enduro einzupacken.


Wenn du eins hast, ist es wohl die stressfreiste Lösung erstmal und der Kopf ist auch frei  selbst wenn der rahmen in der Regel hält, ist halt immer ein hohes restrisiko dabei... 

Mitm Enduro kann man es ja auch dick fliegen lassen, macht in manchen Passagen sogar mehr Bock muss ich zugeben! Ich würde die dinger auch eher freerider oder trailbikes nennen, das wort ist mir immer son dorn im Auge.. 
Wo soll es denn hingehen?


----------



## ToppaHarley (25. Juli 2016)

dhpucky schrieb:


> Anhang anzeigen 514180


Beste Rahmenfarbe übrigens! Mein Orange seh ich mir auch nicht satt


----------



## dhpucky (25. Juli 2016)

Wenn ich ehrlich bin, wollt ich ja eigentlich den blau/grünen LE ... das Orange hat mir aber mit der Zeit immer besser gefallen und tut´s noch heute 

Saalbach/Leogang ... wär das Enduro gar nicht so fehl am Platz


----------



## ToppaHarley (25. Juli 2016)

dhpucky schrieb:


> Wenn ich ehrlich bin, wollt ich ja eigentlich den blau/grünen LE ... das Orange hat mir aber mit der Zeit immer besser gefallen und tut´s noch heute
> 
> Saalbach/Leogang ... wär das Enduro gar nicht so fehl am Platz


Da kannste definitiv mit jedem Fully einen stehen lassen! Viel Spaß!


----------



## MTB-Timmel (8. August 2016)

aurum alt und neu in Action  

Grüße Tim


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## freebob (8. August 2016)

Sieht gut aus  Da sind ja ein paar amtliche Sprünge dabei, in welchem Park ist das denn?


----------



## skateson (27. August 2016)

Hallo

Ich habe mir ein Norco Aurum gebraucht hier im Bikemarkt gekauft.

Im Bike sind folgende Federelemente verbaut:

-*Federgabel*: Fox 40 RC2 Fit
-*Dämpfer*: Fox DHX RC2 

Wie sind eure Einstellungen so ?

Ich wiege so 85 kg rum.

Vielleicht kann ich ja mit jemanden vergleichen.

Wäre gut.


----------



## fishbone121 (26. September 2016)

Moin allerseits,

Fährt jemand ne 450er Feder im Aurum, wenn ja.. was ist so ungefähr euer Gewicht?
Wiege so um die 80kg und überlege meine 400er gegen ne 450er einzutauschen, wollte mal fragen wie da eure ungefähren Werte sind.


----------



## ToppaHarley (27. September 2016)

fishbone121 schrieb:


> Moin allerseits,
> 
> Fährt jemand ne 450er Feder im Aurum, wenn ja.. was ist so ungefähr euer Gewicht?
> Wiege so um die 80kg und überlege meine 400er gegen ne 450er einzutauschen, wollte mal fragen wie da eure ungefähren Werte sind.


Ich wiege 95kg.

450er war ganz okay, aber manchmal etwas zu viel versackt. 
Fahre aktuell ne 550er, ist viel zu hart. 
Ne 500er werde ich also bald mal testen, aber eventuell entscheide ich mich dann doch wieder für die 450er. Irgendwo auch geschmackssache


----------



## Flagmoe (27. September 2016)

Hi, ich hatte auch ne 450er mit ca.90 kg mit heim und so.), hat vom sag her gut gepasst. Ich fand den Hinterbau mit Fox Dämpfer allerdings irgendwie leblos. hab jetzt nen ccdb air und bin begeistert. Evtl. hat man mit 500er Feder und aggressiveren fahrverhalten mehr pop im Fahrwerk... wie schon mal erwähnt ist es wahrscheinlich Geschmackssache.


----------



## freebob (27. September 2016)

Ich wiege 76kg und fahre eine 400er Feder in einem Vivid(m/m). Mit ca. einer Umdrehung Vorspannung ist der Hinterbau sehr agil und bügelt alles weg. Ich mags etwas straffer, und bin letztendlich bei ca 1 1/2 bis 1 3/4 Umdrehung gelandet. Fahre ein 2012er Aurum, keine Ahnung ob beim neuen die Übersetzung gleich ist


----------



## fishbone121 (27. September 2016)

Alles klar, danke euch


----------



## SimpleLexx (4. Januar 2017)

Moin, ich suche ein paar Adapter die es ermöglichen 150 mm Nabenbreite im Norco Hinterbau zu fahren. Ist ein Aurum 2 von 2ü12. Vielleicht hat ja jemand welche übrig oder nen Link für ne Bezugsadress?

Danke und Gruß


----------



## Freerider2109 (4. Januar 2017)

So neues Jahr neues Bike.......nicht ganz. Verkaufe meinen Aurum C7.3 Rahmen inkl. Vivid Air Dämpfer und RaceFace Kettenblatt 

Verkaufe es aber nur, da ich diese Woche zu Norco zum Headquarter fahre und meinen neuen Rahmen abhole. Das wollte ich eigentlich schon im Dezember machen, nur hat Fox ja so nen "BOMBEN"-Dämpfer gebaut, dass dieser erstmal im Service Center entschärft werden musste. Nun kläre ich morgen alles und hoffe das ich noch ne kleine Tour durchs Headquarter bekomme 

Der neue Rahmen ist schlicht und ergreifend nochmal ne Nummer schicker mit dem Babyblau und dem Orange. Decals von der Gabel wollte ich von Slik-Graphics anfertigen lassen, da die nen sehr guten Cutsom-Job machen. Nur muss ich erstmal die Versand kosten abchecken :/ ist ja über den halben Erdball 


Darf man welche hier aus dem Forum dieses Jahr hier in Canada begrüßen und sich für nen Ride verabreden. Lebe 2 stunden von Whistler entfernt und 2 1/2 vom Coast Gravity Park !? 

und Btw 

FROHES NEUES NOCH IN DIE RUNDE!!!!


Falls jemand nen Rahmen sucht--->>> Shipping kostet nur 300$ nach Germany


----------



## freebob (4. Januar 2017)

> Moin, ich suche ein paar Adapter die es ermöglichen 150 mm Nabenbreite im Norco Hinterbau zu fahren. Ist ein Aurum 2 von 2ü12. Vielleicht hat ja jemand welche übrig oder nen Link für ne Bezugsadress?
> 
> Danke und Gruß


Ruf mal bei Bikearea Cologne an, vielleicht hat der noch welche. Da hab ich zB letzte Woche tatsächlich noch einen 2012er Dämpferbolzen bekommen, war vorrätig. Ansonsten können die den Adapter bestimmt noch bestellen, falls nicht vorrätig


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## SimpleLexx (4. Januar 2017)

Okay, Danke!!!


----------



## Deleted 200775 (30. Januar 2017)




----------



## fishbone121 (4. März 2017)

Servus Leute, 

Brauche die Maße für die Dämpferbuchsen fürs Aurum C7.1 2016. Haben sich die Einbaumaße vom 2013er Rahmen beim neuen geändert? Oder sinds immer noch 22,2 x 8mm, wenn ichs recht im Kopf habe? Bei der oberen Achse werden ja keine mehr benötigt, aber die untere hatte doch sowas um den Dreh oder? 
Hab schon auf der Website recherchiert, aber find die Daten für die Bushings einfach nich... 
Danke schonmal!


----------



## freebob (7. März 2017)

Beim alten sinds unten glatt 22/8mm. Ob das übertragbar ist, keine Ahnung...


----------



## freebob (8. März 2017)

freebob schrieb:


> Beim alten sinds unten glatt 22/8mm. Ob das übertragbar ist, keine Ahnung...


@fishbone121 Sorry, du hattest doch Recht. Ich hab selbst aktuell bei Huber Bushings eine Bestellung aufgegeben, und hab die Maße so angegeben weil ich die Info hierher hatte: http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/t/technische-masse-norco-aurum-2012.595504/
Bei Indian Summer bin ich davon ausgegangen dass die Angaben stimmen. Aber Huber hat zurückgeschrieben: "Nominell kenne ich das Aurum mit 40x8 + 22,2x8" Da der davon schon etliche hergestellt hat wird er wohl Recht haben


----------



## Pudelreiter (18. April 2017)

Hallo zusammen,

Jetzt muss ich mich auch mal einklinken. Unteres Buchsenmaß beim 2016er Carbon aurum (c7.2) also 22,2 x 8? Passt das? 

Edit: für alle die suchen:
https://www.norco.com/img/archives/2016/bike-spec-sheets/aurum-carbon.pdf

22,2x10mm


----------



## bender83 (24. Juli 2017)

An die Besitzer des aktuellen Aurums: Falls ihr vorher das alte auch gefahren seit, wie fährt sich das neue im Vergleich? Ich würde, falls ein Kauf in Frage kommt, sicher vorher selbst mal testen. In Tests liest man oft wie progressiv der Hinterbau abgestimmt ist und das das Aurum keinen Hinterbau hat, der mal eben alles wegbügelt (Wurzeln, Bremswellen). Ich bin mit meinem 2013er LE immer noch sehr zufrieden. Empfinde den Hinterbau zusammen mit dem CCDB Coil als sehr sensibel. Teilweise bekommt man nun die 2016er Modell als Restposten sehr günstig und deshalb bin ich schon am überlegen... irgendwelche "Kinderkrankheiten" oder nerviges bekannt?


----------



## Deleted 200775 (24. Juli 2017)

Fahre mittlerweile seit 1 Jahr das ein 2016er Carbon Aurum in L bei 182cm und bin ziemlich glücklich damit. 
Hat mittlerweile gut 70 Bikeparktage drauf, rund 15 Tage Hometrails und 5 Rennen hinter sich und hab noch keine Mängel feststellen können. Der Lack ist gut, das Carbon hält (trotz mehrere massiven Einschlägen), die Hinterbaulager gehören getauscht aber das ist völlig in Ordnung nach dieser Zeit und wurde ja gut rangenommen. 
Bin gerade am Überlegen ein Reach Headset zu probieren oder auf einen XL-Rahmen zu wechseln, aber mal schauen. 
Zum Hinterbau, ja eine Bügelmaschine ist es keine sondern will schon mit viel Nachdruck und aktiv gefahren werden, besonders mit Luftdämpfer! Daugt mir aber richtig und wenn man am Gas bleibt arbeitet das Bike richtig gut. Ich denke mit Stahlfeder ist daa Bike ein bisschen gutmütiger und ruhiger zu fahren. Norco meint aber das Bike kann mit beiden Federarten gut gefahren werden (wurde im WC ja auch mit beidem gefahren), und empfiehlt mit 30-35% Sag zu starten. Ich persönlich fahre aber ich 25% und bin recht glücklich damit.
Zum doch eher kürzeren Reach, ich war anfangs etwas skeptisch, jedoch fährt man oder ich zumindest das Bike doch meistens eher in einer Hecklastigen Position. Von dem her passt das ganz gut, wirklich einfach ein paar Fahrten damit machen und nicht von Werten auf dem Papier täuschen lassen.


----------



## bender83 (24. Juli 2017)

Danke dir!
Die Grösse müsste ich testen. Mein Aurum LE fahre ich in M. Macht Spass und ist auch schön verspielt ist der Luft. Ein L wären bei meinen 178 cm vielleicht auch nicht verkehrt, aber da müsste ich schon mal Probesitzen. 
Hattest du auch ein altes Aurum davor?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 200775 (24. Juli 2017)

Ja würd ganz klar L empfehlen bei Deiner Größe! 

Nein bin ich leider nie gefahren.


----------



## Bob_The_Dog (17. Juni 2018)

Moin zusammen,

Ich bin seit kurzem auch ein stolzer Besitzer eines 2014er Aurum 2. Den originalen Fox Van R Dämpfer möchte ich nun gegen einen Marzocchi Moto C2R Progression Boost tauschen. Ich habe gesehen, dass ein paar von euch den Dämpfer ebenfalls fahren und wollte fragen, ob ihr mir eure Einstellungen mal geben könntet, damit es für mich einfacher mit dem Setup wird. Ich bin da einstellungstechnisch nicht so der Experte...
Thx
Oli


----------



## kk345 (22. August 2018)

Hallo;

Sind irgendwelche Infos bekannt, wann & bei welchem Händlern das Aurum HSP Rahmenset in Deutschland / Österreich erhältlich sein wird?

THX
Roman


----------



## iomaju (11. Oktober 2018)

Servus zusammen,
ich möchte mir gern ein 2019er Alu Aurum holen. Bin mir aber wegen der Rahmengröße unsicher.
Bin 1,90m groß. Würdet ihr eins in L oder in XL holen?
Danke für eure Ratschläge!

Grüße
Io


----------



## Deleted 200775 (11. Oktober 2018)

Serwas
Ich würde auf jeden Fall einen XL-Rahmen! 
Lg


----------



## pat (11. Oktober 2018)

XL!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## iomaju (11. Oktober 2018)

Super danke!
LG


----------



## Downhiller2001 (8. Juli 2019)

Servus zusammen,
Bin 185 groß mit einer Schrittlänge von 90cm

Bin am überlegen ob ich mir das 2019 Aurum HSP 2 mit 29 Laufräder zu holen soll welche Größe könnt ihr empfehlen M/L oder L/Xl

Danke im voraus


----------



## pat (15. Juli 2019)

Downhiller2001 schrieb:


> Bin 185 groß mit einer Schrittlänge von 90cm


Bin 182 groß mit einer Schrittlänge von 86cm und fahre L/XL. Mit der mittleren Steuersatzschale, also Reach +4mm. Passt mir gut, würde wieder den längeren Rahmen nehmen. Bekannter von mir fährt mit 178cm ein M/L 29 und würde auch wieder diese Grösse nehmen. Ich glaube, ich könnte auch den kürzeren fahren, dann mit Reach auf +8mm gestellt. 
Mit 185cm sehe ich dich definitiv auf dem L/XL. Gute Wahl übrigens, hochwertiges und sehr schnelles Bike. Ich würde es wohl wieder wählen, trotz der mittlerweile viel größeren Auswahl.


----------



## Downhiller2001 (17. Juli 2019)

pat schrieb:


> Bin 182 groß mit einer Schrittlänge von 86cm und fahre L/XL. Mit der mittleren Steuersatzschale, also Reach +4mm. Passt mir gut, würde wieder den längeren Rahmen nehmen. Bekannter von mir fährt mit 178cm ein M/L 29 und würde auch wieder diese Grösse nehmen. Ich glaube, ich könnte auch den kürzeren fahren, dann mit Reach auf +8mm gestellt.
> Mit 185cm sehe ich dich definitiv auf dem L/XL. Gute Wahl übrigens, hochwertiges und sehr schnelles Bike. Ich würde es wohl wieder wählen, trotz der mittlerweile viel größeren Auswahl.


Als allererstes danke für die Antwort 

Darf ich fragen wo Sie Ihres Gekauft haben? 

Danke


----------



## pat (17. Juli 2019)

Wohne in der Schweiz und habe via einen lokalen Händler beim zuständigen Vertrieb www.indiansummer.ch bestellt.


----------



## Downhiller2001 (18. Juli 2019)

pat schrieb:


> Wohne in der Schweiz und habe via einen lokalen Händler beim zuständigen Vertrieb www.indiansummer.ch bestellt.


Danke für die Antwort hilft mir leider recht wenig da ich aus Bayern/Niederbayern komme na da hilft nur weitersuchen
aber werde es mir wahrscheinlich dann in Österreich kaufen da dort der nächste ist


----------



## DHRc (16. November 2019)

Kann jemand schon etwas zu der Haltbarkeit von dem Norco Aurum HSP Rahmen sagen?


----------



## pat (18. November 2019)

Habe nichts zu beanstanden. Todtnau, Pila, Crans-Montana, Verbier usw. Auch den einen oder anderen Abflug inbegriffen. Wenn du ein Geräusch hörst, untere Dämpferaufnahme, Buchse. Robuster und hochwertiger Rahmen. Habe meins seit September 18.


----------



## DHRc (18. November 2019)

Klingt gut,danke für die Info!


----------



## Sardamas (3. Mai 2022)

Hoffe mir kann jemand helfen.
Ich hab noch ein altes Aurum 3 2013 was ich ganz gerne wieder für n bissel Bikepark fit machen würde. Jedoch hatte ich Probleme mit dem Steuersatz und hab mir deswegen einen neuen gekauft. Dummerweise habe ich den alten entsorgt als mir der in Einzelteilen entgegen kam :-(
Laut Norco Seite ist es ein FSA #57E  ZS
Daraufhin habe ich mir diesen bestellt








						FSA Steuersatz No. 57E Orbit 1 1/8 - 1.5 ZS Tapered semi-integriert schwarz | bike-prof.de
					

FSA Steuersatz No 57E Orbit 1 1/8 - 1 5 ZS Tapered semi-integriert schwarz Für 1 1/8" Steuerrohre oben und 1 5" unten (tapered 50 / 62mm) Bauart: semi integ




					bike-prof.de
				



jedoch bekomme ich den Steuersatz nicht wirklich fest. Irgendwo ist da Spiel, ich finde aber nicht heraus wo.
Hat jemand ne Idee oder ist das vlt der falsche Steuersatz?
Bin für alle Tipps dankbar


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Akira01 (11. Juli 2022)

Grüße euch. Spezielle Frage. 
Ich fahren nen aurum der ersten Generation. 
Ich würde das gern behalten und mal updaten und habe mich gefragt ob man problemlos den hinterbau für 27.5  da rein bauen könnte. 
Hab die da Ideen ob das gehen würde. Danke vielmals


----------

